# I just bought my first cob! Introduction + feed advice + photos!



## Red-1 (20 September 2020)

After a torrid 2 years of stress (not horse related) I have sold the posh competition horse and bought my first cob!

Introducing Rigsby!






Fetched him yesterday - before anyone has a fit, I was NOT grazing him on the lawn, I was walking him to his field, where he wears a muzzle, he only had half an hour, and we are scalping it when we have bought diesel this morning. He was like a terrier in a maxi Shetland body on the way and made me feel like a hapless 10 year old as he grabbed a mouthful!!!

Rigsby is 15 years old, he was owned by wonderful, caring people who had to sell him due to personal issues. He has EMS and has just recovered from mild lami (which caught them by surprise and was caught extremely early) and is ready to start coming back into work.

Rigsby is admirably slim right now (his sticky out bits actually stick out!), and his owners have given me feeding instructions, which I will follow. But, I wondered what else I can do. He is on soaked hay, 8kg a day unless he has time at grass ( up to 3 hours with a muzzle) when the hay is reduced.  He has just a single handful of chop when he comes in, which I will continue as he comes to call because of it! Once he is back in work he will be able to eat a bit more bulk, which will please him greatly, I think.

Also, he has his legs clipped to keep scabs under control (which they are) but I would love to try to grow his feather. His old owners tried all sorts, including the mite injection, but his scabs are persistent. They are controlled by a good scratch every morning, so it may be that he needs to stay shaved.

I must confess, I don't feel like I own Rigsby, I feel like he now owns us!

My plans are to get him back to daily hacking, which is the only thing he has ever done so far. I am stressed and busy right now, and having a furry pal to walk the lanes is just the ticket. He has obviously been very well cared for, he is confident and friendly.


----------



## luckyoldme (20 September 2020)

I have no expert advice..but he looks georgous.
I hope you have a great time with each other.


----------



## Flame_ (20 September 2020)

Aw, he looks like a dude! Enjoy the lanes with your handsome new companion


----------



## Trouper (20 September 2020)

He looks lovely - and I love his name too.  I am sure he will enjoy having an active life - and the extra grub which comes with it.  I might think about some sort of skin supplement to help with the bites/scarring or maybe a good balancer?
Have fun!!


----------



## ycbm (20 September 2020)

You are going to have a ton of fun with Rigsby!  Great name and a handsome boy 😀
.


----------



## ycbm (20 September 2020)

"Barefoot" balancer with its high zinc levels might help the scabs.
.


----------



## Berpisc (20 September 2020)

He is lovely! Nice to see you perfecting the cob "power stance" in picture 2


----------



## holeymoley (20 September 2020)

He looks lovely.

See how he gets on with the grass, monitor any changes and check for pulses every day. Depending on your grazing he may need less by sectioning off an area or muzzling.  Hay should be anything that doesn’t include rye grass unless you can guarantee the sugar levels of it. For hard feed, try simple systems.  Fellow EMS laminitic owner x


----------



## Midlifecrisis (20 September 2020)

I am liking the look of Rigsby..he has fallen on his feet getting a home with you Red.


----------



## Errin Paddywack (20 September 2020)

Very nice sort, you will have a lot of fun with him.


----------



## Red-1 (20 September 2020)

ycbm said:



			"Barefoot" balancer with its high zinc levels might help the scabs.
.
		
Click to expand...

I have some Formula 4 feet in the feed room, that has no iron and with copper and zinc. I used it for the previous horse as I could feed it as a hand treat. With Rigsby I think the 'hand treat' will migrate to a bucket treat so we can keep manners!

After that, I may change to progressive earth, at least with this horse I have no fear that he won't eat it!!!


----------



## Reacher (20 September 2020)

Hope you have a ton of fun with him.
(I let my cob on the lawn once and now has claimed grazing rights)


----------



## Red-1 (20 September 2020)

Midlifecrisis said:



			I am liking the look of Rigsby..he has fallen on his feet getting a home with you Red.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you. I have had such a bad couple of years, don't get me wrong there have been good times too, many of them, but I have been left less resilient - hmmmm, not as resilient and just bought a cob... What could go wrong


----------



## Red-1 (20 September 2020)

holeymoley said:



			He looks lovely.

See how he gets on with the grass, monitor any changes and check for pulses every day. Depending on your grazing he may need less by sectioning off an area or muzzling.  Hay should be anything that doesn’t include rye grass unless you can guarantee the sugar levels of it. For hard feed, try simple systems.  Fellow EMS laminitic owner x
		
Click to expand...

Thank you.

He has been off box rest for 3 weeks and on sparse grazing with a muzzle at the old home, they got him up to 3 hours. I am using the muzzle, but there is nothing I can do to make our grazing poor, so he is now on 2 half hour stints, with turnout on the arena for the other 2 hours. He can have all day on the arena provided he doesn't dig it up, rip the fencing down or do any other ASBO behaviour. I am going to start with hand walking out and about, for a week, before riding. I just need to find what will be a safe method of controlling him before we take to the streets, he is not too rude TBH, but I have many injuries and am not very strong.

The paddock he is in, we have sectioned it off to 25m X 25m, and we are scalping it this morning. Although, TBH, while it is a bit longer, he seems less able to get it through the hole in the muzzle! I haven't used a muzzle before, he was VERY frustrated.

I have this sectioned paddock, or one of about an acre which is still good grass, but is a LOT shorter. I am contemplating trying that one this morning, at least until the small one is scalped.


----------



## Red-1 (20 September 2020)

Reacher said:



			Hope you have a ton of fun with him.
(I let my cob on the lawn once and now has claimed grazing rights)
		
Click to expand...

No way, we have far too much grass as it is without colonising the lawn as well


----------



## holeymoley (20 September 2020)

Red-1 said:



			Thank you.

He has been off box rest for 3 weeks and on sparse grazing with a muzzle at the old home, they got him up to 3 hours. I am using the muzzle, but there is nothing I can do to make our grazing poor, so he is now on 2 half hour stints, with turnout on the arena for the other 2 hours. I am going to start with hand walking out and about, for a week, before riding. I just need to find what will be a safe method of controlling him before we take to the streets, he is not too rude TBH, but I have many injuries and am not very strong.

The paddock he is in, we have sectioned it off to 25m X 25m, and we are scalping it this morning. Although, TBH, while it is a bot longer, he seems less able to get it through the hole in the muzzle! I haven't used a muzzle before, he was VERY frustrated.

I have this sectioned paddock, or one of about an acre which is still good grass, but is a LOT shorter. I am contemplating trying that one this morning, at least until the small one is scalped.
		
Click to expand...

Its such a shame that we have to do but otherwise they’d be 💀 or not allowed any grass at all. Which muzzle is it? My guy took to the muzzle eventually but I bought him a flexible filly one and it’s amazing. He eats ‘normally’ with it, it doesn’t restrict him at all he just looks like a normal horse grazing in the field but obviously it’s restricting the volume he’s getting. Maybe worth a try?


----------



## Red-1 (20 September 2020)

Berpisc said:



			He is lovely! Nice to see you perfecting the cob "power stance" in picture 2 

Click to expand...

The rookie error was in leading him over the lawn whilst he was not wearing the grazing muzzle. That is a bloomin' Be Nice controller halter too! I didn't think it would fit over a muzzle, but on the way back in I found that it did. Then we had a smooth and uneventful walk in. You live and learn!


----------



## Red-1 (20 September 2020)

holeymoley said:



			Its such a shame that we have to do but otherwise they’d be 💀 or not allowed any grass at all. Which muzzle is it? My guy took to the muzzle eventually but I bought him a flexible filly one and it’s amazing. He eats ‘normally’ with it, it doesn’t restrict him at all he just looks like a normal horse grazing in the field but obviously it’s restricting the volume he’s getting. Maybe worth a try?
		
Click to expand...

I have had sports horses, I am new to the world of muzzles. Mr Red is going to be doing the Silence of the Lambs impressions of "A nice Chianti" for weeks 

It is a black one! With webbing around the side and a plastic bucket, with a hole about an inch and a half near his mouth. I will look at the other one, but for the first month at least I think I will stick with the tried and tested one.


----------



## rabatsa (20 September 2020)

The longer grass may be better for him than short stressed stuff.  If he cannot just plonk the muzzle down and bite off short stiffer stuff that pokes through even better.  I had one that once he had worked out the method on short grass the muzzle barely slowed his grazing but longer grass which folded over was a lot harder work.

Love Rigsby by the way.


----------



## chaps89 (20 September 2020)

Congratulations - he looks lovely and you look so happy! I wish you many content hours of ambling about together 

I have an EMS cob. Exercise is the main thing to make a difference. 
I find she is better out on longer grass muzzled than shorter grass without a muzzle.
That's said, as there has been so little grass growth here this year she's barely worn her muzzle and touch wood, has been ok.
I am able to turn her out overnight (grass sugars are lower then) and bring in during the day. If I had enough land, she'd be out 24/7 in winter, but not with ad-lib hay, so she has to go off and forage and regulate herself. 
She's turned out on a track and I will strip graze the rest as we approach winter. The track really does help, as does a fairly active companion - more movement.
Soaked hay to be rinsed when it's pulled out of the soaker. Where possible split into smaller more frequent servings.
She always has a bucket of straw available to eat at all times (bedded on non-edible bedding else I'd just let her pick at her bed)
Minimal rigging too, let nature do its job and let her metabolism try and stabilise. Luckily he's a good colour for being naked!

Scabs wise, it's really finding what works for the individual horse. For mine certain bedding makes it worse, it's also worse in summer. You really need to keep the skin soft and hydrated, so nothing harsh or drying. I use neutrogena t-gel shampoo, when her scabs are bad I use it every 3 days, when they're not so bad probably every 5 or 6 days, then apply aloe Vera gel in between. This works for her, I've tried plenty of other creams that haven't helped, it is horses for courses I'm afraid. Her skin is a bit manky in general but 'clean' feeds (she gets a touch of speedibeet and a handful of thunderbooks organic chaff - literally chopped hay and straw, nothing added) and equimins advance complete and she's currently looking great and is no greasier than any other horse really.


----------



## Ceriann (20 September 2020)

He is very lovely and from one who uses hacking to de-stress, you are going to have a fab time.  No real advice on feeding   (other than sympathy as I also walk mine through lush grass to their less lush grazing and have to deal with the accomplished side swiping) but on mites, I treat mine with frontline and have managed it generally quite well (with feathers).  She gets a wash, dried and then frontline, followed by another dose ten days later.  In late autumn she also gets a bit of pig oil on the feathers.


----------



## cauda equina (20 September 2020)

He looks smashing, lovely dapples!
I'd be cautious about grazing times to start with; your grass may be 'worse' (from a sugar point of view) than the stuff he was on previously

For the scabby legs - Biteback Sweet Relief Silver is worth a try

And he needs someone to help him eat the grass. Perhaps a Shetland?


----------



## Pearlsasinger (20 September 2020)

Congratulations on your new hacking partner!  I would try to introduce a track system, it really does keep them moving more than strip grazing.  Does he have a companion to share the track with?  As that also makes a difference to the amount of movement.  I have also used plain oat straw chaff to fill up a horse on restricted hay  which works well - there is literally nothing worse to deal with than a 'hangry' cob!


----------



## SaddlePsych'D (20 September 2020)

Congratulations! He looks fab. Hope it all goes well setting him in.


----------



## Jeni the dragon (20 September 2020)

He is really lovely! I'm sure you'll have loads of fun together!


----------



## Cortez (20 September 2020)

He's a bit nice, isn't he? No advice other than to say that don't let the "I'm starving" behavior fool you: be merciless, and have straw available for snacking. None of my good-doers have seen a feed bucket for years, and the weighed, soaked haynet is standard.


----------



## milliepops (20 September 2020)

no advice. but I'm so pleased you've found a new partner, and I hope you get lots of stress busting fun horse time together


----------



## Baywonder (20 September 2020)

Congratulations!  Rigsby looks absolutely fantastic!  I hope you both have lots of fun times together.


----------



## Rumtytum (20 September 2020)

He is gorgeous! I would like more pics please especially of his tail (can only see a bit but it looks stunning 😊).


----------



## Red-1 (20 September 2020)

Thank you all. 

Oat straw chaff on the shopping list. Plain if I can get it. What quantity is good? 

He was on 3 hours a day in the old place, I only allowed him half an hour yesterday as out grazing is too good. 

I watched as he tried to eat this morning, he isn't getting much though so he can have an hour this morning ad half an hour this evening.

The previous owners did really well with his dieting, you can actually see ribs. This will, I hope, give a small buffer of safety whilst we get to grips with the feed situation.

I didn't know to also rinse the hay, thank you.

Learning curve!!!


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (20 September 2020)

Congrats Red 1! He looks a lovely sort, hope you have great times together x


----------



## blodwyn1 (20 September 2020)

If he has ems also get a Cushing's test done. Long grass is much safer than short grass for sugar content. Also really recommend a track system with water as far away as possible, it really does keep them moving.


----------



## Cavalier (20 September 2020)

He’s gorgeous. Love the name too


----------



## JennBags (20 September 2020)

Gorgeous, and I love the tail but glad it's not me that has to brush it!


----------



## NightStock (20 September 2020)

He is very handsome and looks in great condition, I hope you'll have lots of fun together!


----------



## PapaverFollis (20 September 2020)

What lovely boy!  No weight loss tops from me as I'm useless.  But moving from sports horse types to cob types is a shock to the system... I'm still trying to break my 'feeder' habits and be happy to have very hungry horses!

Top chop zero is the easiest to get option for the chaff I'd say. 

Enjoy him! And welcome to The Cob Life (which us only as thuggish as you let it be 😂)


----------



## GoldenWillow (20 September 2020)

Congratulations and hope you have loads of fun with him.

My cob has equine asthma so I'm more limited on forage but I've found top chop zero the easiest straw chop the easiest to get hold off, I feed it fairly wet to reduce dust but think I probably would anyway.

With regard to scabby bits on legs I've found the best thing to work for us is udder cream rubbed in every day when it is actively scabby and every few days when not. I've also had good results using sudocrem but it's so sticky. When it's been at it's worst I tend to wash of with a very mild solution of hibiscrub which according to a lot of people shouldn't help but it works for us. I've tried many things over the last 6 years and these are the most successful to the point where he hasn't had anything other than a few bits of loose scabs with no damage to the skin underneath for the last two years. Reading what has helped other people though I do think it's a lot of trial and error to find what works for you. I've managed to grow J's feathers but if I find the scabs aren't clearing up I just cut the hair off on the bits affected which seems to help and also makes them easier to treat. He's so hairy the rest of his feathers cover the cut bits so it looks fine.

I've also done the mowing a turn out area with a lawn mower thing! The last two years I've set a bit of track up, I can't do a full track due to the set up of the land but I've a small grazing area at each end connected with a track which includes the stable area. I've found they move around more on it and I think it seems a bit more interesting for them.


----------



## OldNag (20 September 2020)

He looks gorgeous. I bet you will have a lot of fun together.


----------



## Red-1 (20 September 2020)

Thank you all. Mr Red and I have spent all morning proofing the arena with electric tape on the rails, so he can have more time out without wrecking the joint. He has a small amount of hay there too. 

I will get Top Chop Zero this morning. 

I also need a new girth. I did have a sit on him when I tried him, as I do want to ride and just wanted to get a feel for him. I just walked round a stubble field, but he has lost so much weight that his girth was top hole both sides and still not quite tight enough. His saddle was quite low too, but I have a saddle pad. So, I will get a slightly smaller girth and the pad will take up more of the slack. 

I will also get a weigh tape. 

I am getting a second energiser so we don't have to move it from field to arena. 

This morning I scratched his legs with wonder gel, found the scabs and most came off. His feet were a bit smelly too, but with no thrush visible. I suspect sweaty feet go with scabby legs. They will get a scrub tonight.


----------



## Red-1 (20 September 2020)

Oh, forgot to say, he had a little canter, and there is a star under all that hair!!!


----------



## Winters100 (20 September 2020)

I don't have any advice, but just wanted to say that he looks great and I think you will have a wonderful time with him!  A very handsome chap. Congratulations!


----------



## southerncomfort (20 September 2020)

Rigsby is just lovely.  Really pleased for you!

Wishing you lots of fun and long relaxing hacks together!


----------



## Tiddlypom (20 September 2020)

What a cracking chap, and he’s very lucky to have found his way to yours!

Happy cob wrangling .

ETA Do you have a weigh tape? It’s a useful piece of kit for cob owners.


----------



## bubsqueaks (20 September 2020)

Ahhh he looks gorgeous - welcome to the world of cob ownership - the labradors of the horse world!
im convinced they have a differently wired brain to others but never a dull day with them.
Good luck.


----------



## PapaverFollis (20 September 2020)

Aveeno moisturiser, no biotin and forage balancing for me for the scabby knees, not much more than a bit of dandruff at the moment.  Might try a wash with T-gel though, see if I can shift the last of it.


----------



## Pippity (20 September 2020)

Oh, he's a bit gorgeous!

The absolute best thing for my cob's waistline is work. Long hacks get the fat pads melted off (or stops them forming) and ten minutes in the school, two or three times a week, keeps the grass belly under control.


----------



## JJS (20 September 2020)

He is beautiful! With regard to growing feather/keeping mites at bay, we’ve had a lot of luck with dog flea treatments. Spot-on stuff works well, although I personally like flea shampoos best. Mary hasn’t had any problems in a long time now, but when she has been itchy in the past, regular washes with this seem to have been the trick to getting on top of it.


----------



## Red-1 (20 September 2020)

Tiddlypom said:



			What a cracking chap, and he’s very lucky to have found his way to yours!

Happy cob wrangling .

ETA Do you have a weigh tape? It’s a useful piece of kit for cob owners.
		
Click to expand...

Went to the saddlers, they didn't have one so eBay it is. As is a more accurate spring balance. As is a new energiser.


----------



## Goldenstar (20 September 2020)

On the  itchy legs I bought a cob two weeks ago (you can see him on my introducing .... thread )
The sales livery had clipped his legs exposing a mass of oozing sores ,scars  and scabs , not nice .
My vet advised washing with malaseb then apply ivermectin lotion once a fortnight .
in between we have used flammazine which shifted the infection and removed scabs by massaging in udder cream .
The improvement is astonishing he’s due the next wash and ivermectin lotion tomorrow .
the creases with scabs and oozing in the backs of his knees have healed and the rest is 20% of what was there he’s so much happier .
Your new cob is very nice give him plenty of work that’s the best way to keep him slim and healthy .


----------



## Red-1 (20 September 2020)

Thank you. I am having the vet out anyway, I have been recommended have a further blood test to see if he really is EMS as he put weight on through the owner's own issues combined with lockdown. That is when he was lame in one foot and the vet said very early lami, but so mild he wasn't x rayed. I may consider X rays to see what the inside of his foot is like, if it all looks good he could have his shoes back off as he was successfully barefoot for 15 years. 

While the vet is here I will ask for Malaseb, ivermectin lotion and flamazine (I think they are all PO). 

Gosh it is so nice in some ways not to be insured for vets etc. as I can feel free to tell the vet about all issues without thinking I am dropping the sword of Damocles by putting an exclusion on! 

I have also got confirmation that his previous vets records have been released, so I can get a copy and speak with the vet who treated him at the time. I will forward hs records to his new vets. 

I do think he is ready for more food, his current diet is what he lost all his weight on, but you can now see 4 ribs through his thick coat, so it is time for him to stop his weight loss diet and start a maintenance diet, especially as he will be starting work. 

Also, he was on a straw bed before, but is not now, so he will be getting less than before. He munched straight down his scoop of Top Chop Zero (I added water as his droppings are a bit dry). If I run it past the vet I will be safe as I am not experienced with lami or EMS. 

He is now back in bed, it has been an exhausting first day!


----------



## ycbm (20 September 2020)

You can buy liquid  ivermectin in litres as Oramec sheep drench in agricultural stores,  Red.
.


----------



## Sam_J (20 September 2020)

He looks lovely! Hope you have lots of fun and stress free times together 🙂


----------



## Cinnamontoast (20 September 2020)

Re scabby legs, I rub on baby oil twice a week, currently we have dandruff only. I brushed below his hocks yesterday, the amount of fur that came out was shocking. Regular grooming is essential with a cob.


----------



## Red-1 (20 September 2020)

I am just wondering why they make cob sized bridles smaller than full? Cos my cob has more than a full sized head!!!


----------



## Rowreach (20 September 2020)

Red-1 said:



			Thank you. I have had such a bad couple of years, don't get me wrong there have been good times too, many of them, but I have been left less resilient - hmmmm, not as resilient and just bought a cob... What could go wrong 

Click to expand...

Funnily enough, I did the same for the same reason!


----------



## PapaverFollis (20 September 2020)

Red-1 said:



			I am just wondering why they make cob sized bridles smaller than full? Cos my cob has more than a full sized head!!!
		
Click to expand...

Vet doing MrT's first dental with us.... "how tall is he again?"  "15hh maybe 15.1hh" ....   .....   "he's got a very big head!" 😂


----------



## Tiddlypom (20 September 2020)

Rowreach said:



			Funnily enough, I did the same for the same reason!
		
Click to expand...

Ah, did we know about this, RR? Where’s the intro thread for your foray into cob ownership, then ? Have I missed it?


----------



## Rowreach (20 September 2020)

Tiddlypom said:



			Ah, did we know about this, RR? Where’s the intro thread for your foray into cob ownership, then ? Have I missed it?
		
Click to expand...

No, I have kept it relatively quiet


----------



## Tiddlypom (20 September 2020)

Til now!

*waits for another cob introducing thread*


----------



## Palindrome (20 September 2020)

If it is feather mites, you can use cat/dog anti-lice and ticks collars around the leg.

He is handsome, good luck with him.


----------



## silv (20 September 2020)

He is very cute,  love his shiny black coat and the name Rigsby. Look forward to more updates.


----------



## Ambers Echo (20 September 2020)

He looks gorgeous! I am very pleased for you xx


----------



## GoldenWillow (20 September 2020)

Red-1 said:



			I am just wondering why they make cob sized bridles smaller than full? Cos my cob has more than a full sized head!!!
		
Click to expand...

My 14.2 cob is in a 6" bit, xf browband, full noseband and headpiece with cob size cheek pieces. I bought him at 3 1/2 and it took him a couple of years to grow into his head!


----------



## Gloi (20 September 2020)

Red-1 said:



			Thank you all. Mr Red and I have spent all morning proofing the arena with electric tape on the rails, so he can have more time out without wrecking the joint. He has a small amount of hay there too.

I will get Top Chop Zero this morning.

I also need a new girth. I did have a sit on him when I tried him, as I do want to ride and just wanted to get a feel for him. I just walked round a stubble field, but he has lost so much weight that his girth was top hole both sides and still not quite tight enough. His saddle was quite low too, but I have a saddle pad. So, I will get a slightly smaller girth and the pad will take up more of the slack.

I will also get a weigh tape.

I am getting a second energiser so we don't have to move it from field to arena.

This morning I scratched his legs with wonder gel, found the scabs and most came off. His feet were a bit smelly too, but with no thrush visible. I suspect sweaty feet go with scabby legs. They will get a scrub tonight.
		
Click to expand...

Found wonder gel one of the best things for routine care of cob scab.  It doesn't cost up the hair like creams and doesn't sting.


----------



## Roxylola (20 September 2020)

Red-1 said:



			I am just wondering why they make cob sized bridles smaller than full? Cos my cob has more than a full sized head!!!
		
Click to expand...

Wait til you're looking for boots! Cob size is a joke


----------



## Pearlsasinger (20 September 2020)

I would feed Honeychop plain oat straw chaff, if they still make it, TC Zero is too tasty, they wolf it down, which is not what you want.  Halleys do online sales, I had it delivered a couple of times when we were struggling to get Honeychop.


----------



## paddy555 (20 September 2020)

Just want to cuddle him. 

I had a haflinger who got PPID at a very early age and I had the laminitis problem. He just couldn't do grass and lived almost grass free (only a little grass) for about 10 years. Muzzle was awful, we both hated it. Living on a grass track didn't work. We adapted the place for him.  We made part of it into a "track" although bits of the track didn't go anywhere as such. He could wander all the time and because he could wander he did not try to break things or damage anything. He was free to do what he wanted, it just didn't include much grass. 
For example we left the stable doors open so he could go in or out, then he went onto the concrete stable yard, the gate at the end was left open and went through that onto the front garden path. (he couldn't get onto the actual lawn) so he wandered off down the path to the next area (gravelled). To get through a small grass paddock we fenced a 10ft wide track  which got him onto another gravelled area and he wandered back to his stable yard. We left a larger area for rolling, the whole course went from 10ft wide, to wider mainly gravel areas where he could eat off the bank. 
It was maintenance free, he did that all day, was very happy to be free and no work for us fetching him in or out. 
That probably doesn't explain it very well  It was nothing special just a bit of imagination of leaving a gate open here, a bit of electric fencing there type thing. 

is it possible to do something similar in your place, he wanders to the arena where the gate is open but he is not shut in to cause mischief and is then free to wander somewhere else? 
I found weight was totally controlled as by the time the bit of grass he had was eaten down then he was reliant on coming back to the stable/yard for his hay. Although not moving fast he was still wandering all day. Just a thought.


----------



## shirl62 (21 September 2020)

Absolutely gorgeous boy. You are sure to have some fun times with your lad...More pics would not go amiss either x


----------



## Red-1 (21 September 2020)

Pearlsasinger said:



			I would feed Honeychop plain oat straw chaff, if they still make it, TC Zero is too tasty, they wolf it down, which is not what you want.  Halleys do online sales, I had it delivered a couple of times when we were struggling to get Honeychop.
		
Click to expand...

Yes! Gave a scoop of Top Chop Zero, and he wolfed it down at such an alarming rate I slurped a LOT of water onto it as his poos are a bit firm as it is!


paddy555 said:



			Just want to cuddle him. 

I had a haflinger who got PPID at a very early age and I had the laminitis problem. He just couldn't do grass and lived almost grass free (only a little grass) for about 10 years. Muzzle was awful, we both hated it. Living on a grass track didn't work. We adapted the place for him.  We made part of it into a "track" although bits of the track didn't go anywhere as such. He could wander all the time and because he could wander he did not try to break things or damage anything. He was free to do what he wanted, it just didn't include much grass.
For example we left the stable doors open so he could go in or out, then he went onto the concrete stable yard, the gate at the end was left open and went through that onto the front garden path. (he couldn't get onto the actual lawn) so he wandered off down the path to the next area (gravelled). To get through a small grass paddock we fenced a 10ft wide track  which got him onto another gravelled area and he wandered back to his stable yard. We left a larger area for rolling, the whole course went from 10ft wide, to wider mainly gravel areas where he could eat off the bank.
It was maintenance free, he did that all day, was very happy to be free and no work for us fetching him in or out.
That probably doesn't explain it very well  It was nothing special just a bit of imagination of leaving a gate open here, a bit of electric fencing there type thing.

is it possible to do something similar in your place, he wanders to the arena where the gate is open but he is not shut in to cause mischief and is then free to wander somewhere else?
I found weight was totally controlled as by the time the bit of grass he had was eaten down then he was reliant on coming back to the stable/yard for his hay. Although not moving fast he was still wandering all day. Just a thought.
		
Click to expand...

He has an arena to be in, and I was thinking about a different section in a different area too. The layout of our place wouldn't allow a track from one to the other. He is fine in his muzzle though, just frustrated he can't get any grass though the hole, so he is there for less than an hour. That is three playstation plus his stable in a day. I need to price up a hard lot, but Mr Red is not enamoured into the cob owning world just yet, so that will be a next year job.


----------



## paddy555 (21 September 2020)

Red-1 said:



			but Mr Red is not enamoured into the cob owning world just yet, so that will be a next year job.
		
Click to expand...


shock horror! how could anyone not adore him


----------



## Dyllymoo (21 September 2020)

He is lovely!  Congratulations (I'm no help with weight loss, J is now on a stricter diet and is unhappy and still a bit fat)


----------



## PapaverFollis (21 September 2020)

Pearlsasinger said:



			I would feed Honeychop plain oat straw chaff, if they still make it, TC Zero is too tasty, they wolf it down, which is not what you want.  Halleys do online sales, I had it delivered a couple of times when we were struggling to get Honeychop.
		
Click to expand...

Might have to see if I can get Honeychop. Mine are big fans of Zero now having initially not been keen and only eating it if desperate, which is what I wanted it for.  Now they just trough it.


----------



## KEK (21 September 2020)

Gorgeous boy! Malasseb is definitely not PO, get it from petshops, vet clinics etc.


----------



## ponyparty (21 September 2020)

Congratulations on your new ned, he looks lovely. I hope you make lots of happy memories together! 
Micronised linseed is good for the coat and skin, and helps with condition without being sugary. Just thought I'd throw that into the mix


----------



## Rosemary28 (21 September 2020)

He is gorgeous!


----------



## vhf (21 September 2020)

PapaverFollis said:



			Might have to see if I can get Honeychop. Mine are big fans of Zero now having initially not been keen and only eating it if desperate, which is what I wanted it for.  Now they just trough it.
		
Click to expand...

I use the honeychop chopped straw for my wannabe cob. It initially received the cool reception I was hoping for, but now my TB type will often chase the coblet off it... It is still useful as a "well if you're hungry, you can have that" for coblet though, if TB isn't about; she has it with a blob of sugarbeet and her supplement, and then plain if starving.


----------



## Red-1 (21 September 2020)

paddy555 said:



			shock horror! how could anyone not adore him 

Click to expand...

Well, he has had to get up close to him, as I fetched him on Saturday and Mr Red wasn't going to participate much at all. Then, I was cutting bread that evening and cut my index finger. It bled all over and still spilled blood even with 4 plasters... I had to twist tissue round it to gather the blood rivulets.

Left the dressing on, with a surgical glove on top for 36 hours. This morning I had to remove for a clean one for school and... Crikey, I only whens and cut the corner off my finger! Not just skin, flesh too.

I had been trying really hard not to be wimpy for a cut finger, but Mr Red did have to help me, and concedes that Rigsby is cute. It helped when I removed the dressing this morning and he saw how bad it was, he even mucked out and did the hay soaking. He will soon be smitten I'm sure, but did wince a bit when I walked him down the drive and the house windows shook g'dun, G'dun, G'Dun, G'DUn, G'DUN!!!

The old owners have allowed me vets records, so I can hand them on to my vets, who are coming out for an MOT and planning session on Monday. The old vet really likes him, says he was a bit fresh with the box rest by the end of it, but he has known him for years and says he is a lovely horse. I knew it, it has been a real leap of faith for me and the old owners, as we didn't know each other previously. 

It was like an adoption interview, no way could someone have had him who didn't have his best interests at heart. I believed them and they believed me, and we have both been open and honest. If only every purchase could be that honourable, I just hope I can do him justice now he is here.


----------



## Tiddlypom (21 September 2020)

Red-1 said:



			He will soon be smitten I'm sure, but did wince a bit when I walked him down the drive and the house windows shook g'dun, G'dun, G'Dun, G'DUn, G'DUN!!!
		
Click to expand...

🤣🤣🤣🤣

You may also find that your arena needs levelling more often after cob feet have sunk into it. I barely need to touch mine when the 2x sports horses have been in it, but when the IDx cob (in avatar) has been in it, there are craters left!


----------



## Surbie (21 September 2020)

Red-1 said:



			I am just wondering why they make cob sized bridles smaller than full? Cos my cob has more than a full sized head!!!
		
Click to expand...

On the plus side you save money at shows 'cos none of it will be big enough to fit..

Mine is X-Full everything, Ruggles heavy horse/PE rugs. He has a 19inch browband.

Rigsby looks absolutely gorgeous and congrats to the previous owners on keeping him so svelte!

I have mine in 12-15 hours work per week to try to keep the chubby at bay. Most of that is hacking. He's out 24/7 on restricted grazing. Can't wait for winter!

On scabs, as others have said, what works for one doesn't for another. Pig oil & suphur does for my chap's finer feathers & cob knee. His field mate's feathers would be phenomenal if unclipped and the scabs were dire till his owner got some of our vet's special pink lotion.


----------



## Red-1 (21 September 2020)

Well, I'm not RIDING him yet, but I'm not sure a little sit and a walk once each way counts? 

I will do a lot of his fitness in-and at first as he has lost muscle tone, but it was nice to climb aboard!


----------



## Goldenstar (21 September 2020)

Red-1 said:



			I am just wondering why they make cob sized bridles smaller than full? Cos my cob has more than a full sized head!!!
		
Click to expand...

This is one of life mysteries , Blue is an extra large .


----------



## Goldenstar (21 September 2020)

Tiddlypom said:



			🤣🤣🤣🤣

You may also find that your arena needs levelling more often after cob feet have sunk into it. I barely need to touch mine when the 2x sports horses have been in it, but when the IDx cob (in avatar) has been in it, there are craters left!
		
Click to expand...

Yeh , it looks like you have been lunging hippos .


----------



## Pippity (21 September 2020)

Red-1 said:



			I am just wondering why they make cob sized bridles smaller than full? Cos my cob has more than a full sized head!!!
		
Click to expand...

Ah, yes, the joy of 'cob' sized stuff actually being a generic medium, rather than actually sized for cobs. Blue's hi-viz breastplate is designed for a Shire, she's in XXF overreach boots, and her bridle is a weird mix of cob, full, extra-full and custom-made. However, her bit's only 5" and saddle's only 17". And finding boots that fit around her leg without interfering with the knee/hock is a challenge, to put it mildly.


----------



## paddy555 (21 September 2020)

Red-1 said:



			It was like an adoption interview, no way could someone have had him who didn't have his best interests at heart. I believed them and they believed me, and we have both been open and honest. If only every purchase could be that honourable, I just hope I can do him justice now he is here.
		
Click to expand...

funny isn't it when sometimes everything just comes together for the good of the animal. Your 2nd pic riding him is beautiful, you both look so happy. Good luck with him.


----------



## TheOldTrout (21 September 2020)

Rigsby is lovely!


----------



## SaddlePsych'D (21 September 2020)

Red-1 said:



			Well, I'm not RIDING him yet, but I'm not sure a little sit and a walk once each way counts?

I will do a lot of his fitness in-and at first as he has lost muscle tone, but it was nice to climb aboard!

View attachment 55508
View attachment 55509

Click to expand...

Eee! How exciting!


----------



## Valadictory (21 September 2020)

He is gorgeous! I wish you a wonderful future with such a smasher


----------



## wills_91 (21 September 2020)

Oh he is fabulous! Look forward to hearing how he progresses


----------



## misst (21 September 2020)

He is so gorgeous. I don't even go for cobs so I think he is a sports horse in disguise  He is a lucky boy and you're a lucky owner.


----------



## cauda equina (22 September 2020)

It says a lot about Rigsby that his old owners were so particular about who bought him; he was obviously a much-loved member of their family


----------



## Red-1 (22 September 2020)

This morning Rigsby learned that just because I am leading him to the arena for turnout and carrying a hay net, this does not mean he can snack as we walk. He was surprised to learn this. He is, however, a quick study.

He also learned that the same rules apply whilst said net is being tied up. No touchey! Not until I step back.

I have ordered a Dually halter. The Be Nice one does the job, but it is faffy and I really don't like to use it as it is anything but nice. Don't think I can hold him in a standard halter though, and really don't want to turn him into a sledding dog!

I was practically dancing a jig when we did legs, as although there were a few lumpy bits, they all came off with more Wondergel and the magic brush. No picking (he is training me not to do picking of scabs). Lovely smooth legs. I will re-clip them at the weekend as long as can keep the scabs at bay. He is being shod (fronts) on Friday and I want the farrier to clip off his ergots and chestnuts before I try to clip as they are just huge. And tough!

Being polite with feet while they are faffed with is a work in progress. He expects them picked, indeed, is good for a pick, but any longer and he tries to put them down. I like to do a daily full sole scrub and oil but I am not strong enough to hold them with sore finger (knife wound) on one hand and elbow injury on the other. So, he simply finds that when he stomps it away, it is a less than pleasant experience. He was good for 2 out of 4 this morning. The last two. Maybe tomorrow he will be patient for 3 out of four?


----------



## cauda equina (22 September 2020)

I'm sure a lot of that is simply New owner, new rules rather than being specifically cob-related


----------



## Pearlsasinger (22 September 2020)

cauda equina said:



			I'm sure a lot of that is simply New owner, new rules rather than being specifically cob-related
		
Click to expand...


This, I have never had a cob that I cannot lead in an ordinary rope halter- although of course the injuries won't be helping you to establish the boundaries.


----------



## MuddyMonster (22 September 2020)

He looks absolutely smashing  

The best of luck to you with him - hope you have lots of fun on the lanes together.


----------



## GoldenWillow (22 September 2020)

Red-1 said:



			He is being shod (fronts) on Friday and I want the farrier to clip off his ergots and chestnuts before I try to clip as they are just huge. And tough!
		
Click to expand...

Oh the joy of monster ergots, I had never encountered them before until J, I also ask my farrier to chop them as I can't bring myself to touch them.


----------



## Red-1 (22 September 2020)

cauda equina said:



			I'm sure a lot of that is simply New owner, new rules rather than being specifically cob-related
		
Click to expand...




Pearlsasinger said:



			This, I have never had a cob that I cannot lead in an ordinary rope halter- although of course the injuries won't be helping you to establish the boundaries.
		
Click to expand...

I think it is because he has just finished 3 months of box rest whilst on a very tight diet!

To get to his field I have to lead him over the very lush lawn. The temptation is simply too much at the moment.


----------



## cauda equina (22 September 2020)

Poor chap, I sympathise


----------



## Red-1 (23 September 2020)

I have been able to talk with Rigsby's old vet, he recommends I walk on the arena and build up riding, or lead in hand on the road, as rehab from his lami box rest (so either adding weight or adding concussion, but not both). He is ready to start work, just build it up slowly. Also, Rigsby did have a cushings test done already, negative. One less thing to do when the vet comes on Monday. Sadly, the vet also recommended that with the EMS blood levels he has, it would be safer for Rigsby to forgo grass altogether until next year, being as I have a grass free turnout area. Boo!

Yesterday I rode again, this time we did 2 laps of the school each way in walk. Double the first day of 1 lap each way.

Today we took to the streets, in the rain. He is an active cob who really walks out, and walks like a Fresian, with added high blowing. He put this feet exactly where he was supposed to though. The route is mainly on quiet roads, with just 100 yards on the main village street. Usually you meet nothing, today we had only just stepped onto the street when a bus came. Rigsby is not 100% traffic.

I have been told that as long as he can turn to face traffic, he is OK, so I signalled, crossed and parked up facing the oncoming bus, he was great.

Only got 30m further when a HUUUUUGE tractor came, with a plough on the back. Eeek! I put him on the pavement, he stood his ground like a champ, but trembled, bless him. When it had passed he continued, just as he should.

A successful first outing, with added photo!


----------



## NinjaPony (23 September 2020)

He looks lovely- wish you all the best!

In terms of the lami, I’ve been managing my Cushings/laminitic pony all year after being told to keep him off grass... it’s a bit of a nightmare, particularly as I don’t have my own land or stables.

This is our current setup.

All hay soaked 12 hours overnight.

2 sections of soaked hay double netted overnight plus a treatball with a handful of alfalfa pellets.

Out from 8am-5pm in a small paddock made with electric fencing within the main field my other boy uses. The main field has a dug up section with very little grass which is where I’ve put his paddock. He gets 4 fairly decent sized piles of soaked hay for the day. 

2 small feeds a day of hifi molasses free so I can get his supplements and medication in him. 

Should point out that he’s currently at an ideal laminitic weight, so this is a weight maintenance regime rather than a weight loss diet.

If you can invest in non-grass turnout patch then do it! Mine might get very muddy this winter, so I may need a new plan if that is the case.

He looks great!


----------



## Red-1 (23 September 2020)

NinjaPony said:



			He looks lovely- wish you all the best!

In terms of the lami, I’ve been managing my Cushings/laminitic pony all year after being told to keep him off grass... it’s a bit of a nightmare, particularly as I don’t have my own land or stables.

This is our current setup.

All hay soaked 12 hours overnight.

2 sections of soaked hay double netted overnight plus a treatball with a handful of alfalfa pellets.

Out from 8am-5pm in a small paddock made with electric fencing within the main field my other boy uses. The main field has a dug up section with very little grass which is where I’ve put his paddock. He gets 4 fairly decent sized piles of soaked hay for the day.

2 small feeds a day of hifi molasses free so I can get his supplements and medication in him.

Should point out that he’s currently at an ideal laminitic weight, so this is a weight maintenance regime rather than a weight loss diet.

If you can invest in non-grass turnout patch then do it! Mine might get very muddy this winter, so I may need a new plan if that is the case.

He looks great!
		
Click to expand...

We do have a non grass turnout area - it is called my arena LOL. Mr Red is less than enthusiastic, especially as I re-surfaced it over lockdown, and he is concerned that Rigsby will trash it. I have electrified the fencing and he has a shelter and soaked hay, so fingers crossed.


----------



## Rosemary28 (23 September 2020)

He looks like such a lovely chap! I'm looking forward to hearing about your adventures with him


----------



## Red-1 (25 September 2020)

Yesterday we were going to be walking out again, but in the morning I saw him, just a couple of times, stand with one front leg forwards. He has no pulses, he is sound, it was probably only forward because I was treating scabs at the time, he hadn't been on grass the day before at all, he has kept to his strict diet, however, as he has just had lami, I am taking no chances.

I reckon it is also possible that the in-hand road walking the day before was a bit too far. It was his first ever road walk in shoes. It was also the longest he has been out of his stable since the 3 months of box rest. So, he had yesterday off, just turned on the arena. Even that was his longest time out of the stable, 9 hours, so progress was still made, but the arena is soft and supportive.

The farrier is coming tomorrow, his feet are a bit long, so he can rest until after then, plus then have a day or two to try his new shoes for size. Then, we will start road walking like I do when I take one barefoot. 100m first day, then build it up day by day 100m more each day. Not be long before we have the same route again.

Meanwhile, I got home from work yesterday and it was raining, poor Rigsby had been out in the wet all morning. And... he wasn't cold! Wow, cobs rule OK!

Oh, and today he is standing all square, still sound. I reckon I am being a bit over-cautious, but lami is serious, so I will be as cautious as I like!

Oh, and wish me luck, this afternoon I am thinking of clipping legs


----------



## Red-1 (29 September 2020)

Rigsby is now, with the blessing of the vet and his farrier, barefoot again. He has also had his teeth done. Sadly, his vaccination record isn't quite correct, so will need re-starting when he is next due. The vet reckoned he is protected, just was late with a jab. It doesn't seem worth re-starting until he is due anyway.

Rigsby was great for the vet, even when the vet couldn't find his vein for a blood test. He had to have a bald patch clipped to have any hope. He was OK for his teeth too, no dope. I then used my brand new trimmers to finish the leg clip. he didn't enjoy my big clippers, the Liveryman Harmony clippers were just perfect. Nice and quiet. I have also treated with pig oil and sulphur. There are still some scabs, but not many.

Today we recommenced work, starting with a 200m walk out in-hand on his newly bare feet. I then saddled up and had a lovely ride. We only walked, but we had a mind blowing (for me) bit of progress. I have found that Rigsby hardens into my contact, so we did a bit of work on contact.

I halted and thought back, whilst having a soft contact, and released as soon as he thought back. He was soon actually stepping back, and that seemed to release his brain to yield to the bit. Tiny baby steps, but it felt like a whole big deal.

That was it for tonight!

Took another photo, what a great view. A friendly, furry face.


----------



## tatty_v (29 September 2020)

He really is very cute, lovely to read your updates 😊


----------



## ycbm (29 September 2020)

He's a very attractive boy,  isn't he?  There's something very likeable about him. 
.


----------



## Red-1 (29 September 2020)

ycbm said:



			He's a very attractive boy,  isn't he?  There's something very likeable about him.
.
		
Click to expand...

I really like him. His previous owner really cared for him and nurtured his character. I feel sad for her that she had to sell, but that is my gain, I think.


----------



## PapaverFollis (29 September 2020)

Rigsby is lovely. ❤


----------



## Rumtytum (29 September 2020)

He’s a smasher 😊


----------



## Mule (29 September 2020)

He looks very black beauty-esque. Absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## chaps89 (29 September 2020)

Adorable photo, he seems to be settling in very well


----------



## Winters100 (30 September 2020)

cauda equina said:



			It says a lot about Rigsby that his old owners were so particular about who bought him; he was obviously a much-loved member of their family
		
Click to expand...

Agree. And it says a lot about Red-1 that she was the one who they picked to take care of him.


----------



## cauda equina (30 September 2020)

Very much so!


----------



## Red-1 (30 September 2020)

Winters100 said:



			Agree. And it says a lot about Red-1 that she was the one who they picked to take care of him.
		
Click to expand...




cauda equina said:



			Very much so!
		
Click to expand...

Thank you. He was at a stage where he could easily have been taken advantage of, being 15, just sound and off box rest from Lami. She didn't want to sell but had to. He wasn't advertised for much, but they wanted to prevent either a teen having him and galloping his legs off (I have only walked him so far, but he is a go-ey cob not a quiet one) or a dealer type who could have lied about his background and sold him for triple the money as he looks good.

I said that I couldn't offer a home for life, as no one knows what life holds, but I would be hacking him round this winter, step it up a bit if he is able after that, or have him as simply a companion if he is not able to do more. I have a bunch of friends who would like to come hacking with me. If he is field sound then he can simply be a companion... well not in a field as that wouldn't suit his EMS, but he has the arena and if it was permanent that he couldn't be worked I dare say he would have his own dry lot constructed within the field!

I think the owner was happy that he has gone to someone as fussy as she was, such as with his grooming on his mallenders and weighing hay etc. If I ever do sell, it will be to someone as fussy as she and I are. He feels very special.

With his medical status, I have been as nervous of keeping him safe as any posh horse I have ever owned!


----------



## Tarragon (30 September 2020)

I do like the look of him, and I feel that you already have an understanding, which is lovely.
You do realise, though, that you are now committed to keeping us all up to date with progress, including photos, as he is obviously joint property with all of us fellow HHOers


----------



## Red-1 (2 October 2020)

On Thursday, Rigsby's halo slipped, just a bit. He was far too hungry at lunchtime to wait for the haynet and started resource guarding. He wanted that net NOW. He was rather rude and even threatened me (he was turned out and I ended up throwing the empty net and trug at him!). However I know it is because he has been on a mega diet, not because he is nasty. So, although I can't put up with rude and threatening behaviour, I can deal with it by bringing him in whilst I deal with hay nets and trugs of food.

He has been pretty perfect since! I have walked him out in-hand for 4 days running and also ridden 3 days running. Just 15 minutes in hand on the road and 15 minutes walking under saddle.

Yesterday we had a roller delivered, covered in plastic and left by the gate. I was expecting snorting, looking etc. But, no, Rigsby says, "Its a roller or something, so what?" and marched past.

2 of the days on the road we met really inconsiderate drivers, one a tractor and one a lorry. They have really scared him until he has dithered, but he has been good. His feet are standing up to the roadwork no problem.

School work has been a delight. Rigsby has simply been a hacking horse, never jumped, not been schooled. The first couple of times I rode him, he would be above the bit and if you took anything of a contact, he would yaw and pull. I stopped riding until after his teeth were done, and then did some in hand work with the bit teaching him to relax the jaw.

On Wednesday I rode him and picked up the contact in halt. I started to think about asking for back, he started to get it, and as he stepped back he relaxed the contact so I praised him like he had won a gold medal. Soon he would relax and telescope his neck out when I picked him up, so we were well pleased and left it there.

Thursday we repeated that and started to ask for some giving at walk. Initially nothing happened, so we went back to halt and re-confirmed the lesson, then went back to walk again. Yessss, he started to experiment and was praised royally. By the end of the session, on both reins I could pick  him up and he would yield, so I would release and scratch him. He has got rather fond of being a "Good boy!"

Today was great. he is no way consistent in a contact, but we can have a loose rein, pick it up, have a couple of strides where he thinks about it, yield and relax, have the rein, and he has started to hold himself the right way up for a good few strides afterwards too  I have said "Good boy!" so, so many times.

We were nearly finished today when I asked for a leg yeid on his best rein, the right rein. It took a moment, but he did yield over to the left on the right rein. Rigsby is a champion. We did it three times and, whilst he was in good mode, I hasted and dismounted and scratched him forever!

Rigsby's legs are also looking better since an application of Malaseb and Flammazine. We have used so many products, but the PO ones have been the best. Today there was only one leg that caused him to twitch, and I think half of that was remembered.

Oh, Oh, I almost forgot to say, today was windy and I wondered if I should ride. But, when I took him out for his walk, he was exactly the same, so I did ride. Wind or not, he was exactly the same! Even with the wrapped roller still beside the school! Cobs rule OK!

Best of all, my neighbour of a year (who bought mum's barn conversion on the yard - we do have a fence up as we split it in two) said that I was the most smiley that I have ever been with a horse. I have so enjoyed just faffing with him!

Oh, Rigsby has had another little slipped Halo moment... He ate a bit of wood off his shelter. Don't tell Mr Red, I popped it back and Criboxed it. He need never know


----------



## Roxylola (2 October 2020)

Had a section c once on a major diet, we were hacking through the village and he mugged (literally) a poor old lady for a packet of poles. Mortified!


----------



## PapaverFollis (2 October 2020)

In my experience cobs are particularly fond of being praised to the rafters and will try their little hairy socks off for you if they are told how clever they are as much as possible.


----------



## poiuytrewq (2 October 2020)

I love him! He’s highly cool looking!! 
We bought a cobby type about 7 yrs ago and he’s just been so much fun


----------



## Red-1 (2 October 2020)

Roxylola said:



			Had a section c once on a major diet, we were hacking through the village and he mugged (literally) a poor old lady for a packet of poles. Mortified!
		
Click to expand...

I would find that soooo funny right now!


PapaverFollis said:



			In my experience cobs are particularly fond of being praised to the rafters and will try their little hairy socks off for you if they are told how clever they are as much as possible.
		
Click to expand...

He is amazing, the more I say, "Good boy!" the more he does!


poiuytrewq said:



			I love him! He’s highly cool looking!!
We bought a cobby type about 7 yrs ago and he’s just been so much fun
		
Click to expand...

I feel so happy with him. On paper he is not 'desirable' but he is just 100% perfect!

Thank you all so much, he is becoming very important to me!

Today's action selfie!


----------



## poiuytrewq (2 October 2020)

🥰 perfect to you is all that matters!


----------



## Pinkvboots (2 October 2020)

Red-1 said:



			Well, I'm not RIDING him yet, but I'm not sure a little sit and a walk once each way counts?

I will do a lot of his fitness in-and at first as he has lost muscle tone, but it was nice to climb aboard!

View attachment 55508
View attachment 55509

Click to expand...

You look really good together


----------



## southerncomfort (2 October 2020)

Lovely smiley picture!  I expect their will be very many more of those over the coming weeks and months.  He sounds fantastic. 🙂


----------



## Red-1 (5 October 2020)

Rigsby had a little secret....

On his passport, where it declares sex of horse, it does not say mare or gelding....

It said....

RIG!!!!! 

Hence RIGsby!

BUT....

I didn't think he was a rig.

He is too nice.

I bought him on the assurance that he hasn't shown rig behaviour and because I LIKE him...

I put my money where my mouth is, but had him blood tested for testosterone as soon as I could, 1 week ago...

Just to be sure!

...and we have just had the blood test result as to whether Rigsby is a rig or not...

The results are in!


----------



## Tiddlypom (5 October 2020)

And.....?


----------



## milliepops (5 October 2020)

aaaaaaaaaaand........


----------



## Pippity (5 October 2020)

I say he's an exceptionally well-natured rig, just because cobs love to be awkward!


----------



## Goldenstar (5 October 2020)

Aaaaaannnnndddddd.........


----------



## southerncomfort (5 October 2020)

Not a rig and now you have to change his name....???


----------



## PapaverFollis (5 October 2020)

Uh oh.... aaaaand?


----------



## PurBee (5 October 2020)

He is Sooo cute! 
wishing you many happy, feathery years together!

my favourite breed are cobs really...love the chunky stoutness and hardiness of them.


----------



## Red-1 (5 October 2020)

Rigsby is... NOT a rig!

YAY 

However, I kind of like the name Rigsby, so it is staying.

Phew, that was a bit of a risk!

I kept it a secret as some people were a bit negative about Rigsby already, and I didn't need anyone else telling me I was any more silly to buy him. I liked him, he was mine. 

Rigsby has been great, 7 days running hand walking on the road and 6 days running ridden in the school. 15 minutes approx of each. Road walking is up to 1 mile now, not a single mis-step on his bare feet. He was barefoot for 15 years though, and only 12 weeks with shoes - but that was box rest, shod, with Lami - so I want to take it slowly.

Twice now, I have been strolling along and there has been a big temptation to tie the rope round and vault on, to ride bareback home. He he. 

Ridden has also been great. He is learning to go on the bit, learning leg yield, learning rein back  and learning turn on the forehand. He is still loving being a, "Good boy!" and tried really hard. Today I *may* have done a circle in trot . Lets say, there is plenty to work on yet!


----------



## ycbm (5 October 2020)

Red-1 said:



			I would find that soooo funny right now!

He is amazing, the more I say, "Good boy!" the more he does!

I feel so happy with him. On paper he is not 'desirable' but he is just 100% perfect!

Thank you all so much, he is becoming very important to me!

Today's action selfie!

View attachment 56224

Click to expand...


Just look at your smiley face 😀


----------



## Julie Ole Girl (5 October 2020)

What a great name, lovely pony, he'll be calling you 'Miss Jones' before you know it lol  (Rising Damp for those who are to young to remember!)


----------



## PapaverFollis (5 October 2020)

Yay for (nota)Rigsby!


----------



## chaps89 (5 October 2020)

Your enthusiasm just bursts out if your posts, he's very lucky to have found you, I love your updates, thanks for sharing them


----------



## Red-1 (6 October 2020)

I hadn't intended to just yet but, having had 2 very stressful afternoons trying to sort out mum's finances, I thought soddit and took Rigsby for our first hack.

Even stopped a random member of the public and asked him to take a photo. Probably got coronavirus all over my phone. Who knows? Didn't lick my fingers straight after, so it should all be OK.

Rigsby was very jaunty, he doesn't like big traffic. We didn't actually meet BIG traffic, but we did meet rattly trailers just as a huge plane flew low overhead, so he thought something BIG was coming. It was lovely to be out in the sun, plodding the lanes.

That was all I wanted him for. A furry face to love and a horse to meander the lanes.


----------



## Rosemary28 (6 October 2020)

Oh what a lovely chap! I'm not going to lie, I am a little bit in love with him. I can't wait to hear more about your adventures together.


----------



## Pippity (6 October 2020)

He's such a handsome chap!


----------



## Red-1 (6 October 2020)

Rosemary28 said:



			Oh what a lovely chap! I'm not going to lie, I am a little bit in love with him. I can't wait to hear more about your adventures together.
		
Click to expand...

He has been a perfect fit for my life at this time. I felt a little bit broken inside, and he was a little bit broken too. On paper he wouldn't have been a 'good buy' but he is amazing. Best purchase for me at this time. Plus, I have lost another 4lbs in the 16 days he has been here, as I want to shrink to fit!


----------



## Tiddlypom (6 October 2020)

Love Rigsby in the pic! ‘Yeah, whatever, new mum takes me out hacking in a new place, makes me stop and pose for some stranger, oh ok then’.

Lovely boy.


----------



## SaddlePsych'D (6 October 2020)

I love your updates! So great to hear things getting off to a positive start, and hopefully many happy adventures to come.


----------



## Red-1 (7 October 2020)

Am I boring you all yet?

After his grand hack, Rigsby's feet were fine. I still wanted a low impact feet day for today though, so we had a play on the school.

All of my horses learn to play football, but somehow it seemed more of an achievement when a flighty one masters it. Rigsby pricked his ears at first, but really wasn't bothered. I ended up riding him whilst he kicked it round, neigh bother!

Cobs rule OK!


----------



## Rumtytum (7 October 2020)

Red-1 said:



			Am I boring you all yet?

After his grand hack, Rigsby's feet were fine. I still wanted a low impact feet day for today though, so we had a play on the school.

All of my horses learn to play football, but somehow it seemed more of an achievement when a flighty one masters it. Rigsby pricked his ears at first, but really wasn't bothered. I ended up riding him whilst he kicked it round, neigh bother!

Cobs rule OK!

View attachment 56533

Click to expand...

Will never be bored by Rigsby and you!  He’s simply fab 😊


----------



## southerncomfort (7 October 2020)

Love hearing how you're getting on. 🙂


----------



## ycbm (7 October 2020)

Red-1 said:



			Am I boring you all yet?
		
Click to expand...

Oh stop being so silly 🤣 !


----------



## Tarragon (7 October 2020)

Love seeing how you are getting on. I think he is smashing


----------



## Red-1 (9 October 2020)

Rigsby has been a star.

I have had a week of tottering times, trying to sort out mum's finances (she is in a care home). Yesterday, I was down, but tacked up and went on our second hack. Rigsby was great!

Every day a school day. I learned not to let him get close to low hanging trees. Man, that horse has an appetite! He is very determined and was quick enough to get a mouthful.
Greedy Rigsby!

He is a spritely ride, walks on really well. Had to do a little trot to get out the way of a car, he sets off on a jaunty manner then too. Nice Rigsby.

Today, I had another tottering time on the phone, email and text to the bank. So, I went to ride my horse in not a great frame of mind. I had texts, calls and email to respond to whilst I was bringing him in, it made me feel scattered.

This is where my previous horse would struggle. She needed me peaceful and on the ball. In fact, I would have abandoned riding altogether today.

Rigsby didn't really care. He loves his work, is cheerful when saddled, now knows how to park up at the mounting block. He was co-operative and tried to learn, and when I was clumsy in my explanation, he just metaphorically shrugs his shoulders and goes abut his day.

I really fancied a ride out, but Rigsby was landing slightly heavier on his near fore yesterday, so we stuck to the carpeted school (literally carpeted, the new surface is made of chopped up carpets 
	
	
		
		
	


	




). He feels sound, is forward and cheerful, the slight heavy landing was just in one place and could have been simply the camber of the road, but I want to play it safe as he has been lame  so recently.

Rigsby is a breath of fresh air. He is ace.


----------



## Keira 8888 (9 October 2020)

Red-1 said:



			After a torrid 2 years of stress (not horse related) I have sold the posh competition horse and bought my first cob!

Introducing Rigsby!

View attachment 55359
View attachment 55360
View attachment 55361


Fetched him yesterday - before anyone has a fit, I was NOT grazing him on the lawn, I was walking him to his field, where he wears a muzzle, he only had half an hour, and we are scalping it when we have bought diesel this morning. He was like a terrier in a maxi Shetland body on the way and made me feel like a hapless 10 year old as he grabbed a mouthful!!!

Rigsby is 15 years old, he was owned by wonderful, caring people who had to sell him due to personal issues. He has EMS and has just recovered from mild lami (which caught them by surprise and was caught extremely early) and is ready to start coming back into work.

Rigsby is admirably slim right now (his sticky out bits actually stick out!), and his owners have given me feeding instructions, which I will follow. But, I wondered what else I can do. He is on soaked hay, 8kg a day unless he has time at grass ( up to 3 hours with a muzzle) when the hay is reduced.  He has just a single handful of chop when he comes in, which I will continue as he comes to call because of it! Once he is back in work he will be able to eat a bit more bulk, which will please him greatly, I think.

Also, he has his legs clipped to keep scabs under control (which they are) but I would love to try to grow his feather. His old owners tried all sorts, including the mite injection, but his scabs are persistent. They are controlled by a good scratch every morning, so it may be that he needs to stay shaved.

I must confess, I don't feel like I own Rigsby, I feel like he now owns us!

My plans are to get him back to daily hacking, which is the only thing he has ever done so far. I am stressed and busy right now, and having a furry pal to walk the lanes is just the ticket. He has obviously been very well cared for, he is confident and friendly.
		
Click to expand...

Oh my goodness, he is gorgeous- what a handsome fellow! Congratulations 🥳


----------



## ycbm (9 October 2020)

Red-1 said:



			Rigsby has been a star.

I have had a week of tottering times, trying to sort out mum's finances (she is in a care home). Yesterday, I was down, but tacked up and went on our second hack. Rigsby was great!

Every day a school day. I learned not to let him get close to low hanging trees. Man, that horse has an appetite! He is very determined and was quick enough to get a mouthful.
Greedy Rigsby!

He is a spritely ride, walks on really well. Had to do a little trot to get out the way of a car, he sets off on a jaunty manner then too. Nice Rigsby.

Today, I had another tottering time on the phone, email and text to the bank. So, I went to ride my horse in not a great frame of mind. I had texts, calls and email to respond to whilst I was bringing him in, it made me feel scattered.

This is where my previous horse would struggle. She needed me peaceful and on the ball. In fact, I would have abandoned riding altogether today.

Rigsby didn't really care. He loves his work, is cheerful when saddled, now knows how to park up at the mounting block. He was co-operative and tried to learn, and when I was clumsy in my explanation, he just metaphorically shrugs his shoulders and goes abut his day.

I really fancied a ride out, but Rigsby was landing slightly heavier on his near fore yesterday, so we stuck to the carpeted school (literally carpeted, the new surface is made of chopped up carpets 
	
	
		
		
	


	




). He feels sound, is forward and cheerful, the slight heavy landing was just in one place and could have been simply the camber of the road, but I want to play it safe as he has been lame  so recently.

Rigsby is a breath of fresh air. He is ace.
		
Click to expand...

What a great update to read Red, I'm so pleased for you! 
.


----------



## wills_91 (9 October 2020)

I need a Rigsby in my life!


----------



## SaddlePsych'D (9 October 2020)

Red-1 said:



			Rigsby has been a star.

I have had a week of tottering times, trying to sort out mum's finances (she is in a care home). Yesterday, I was down, but tacked up and went on our second hack. Rigsby was great!

Every day a school day. I learned not to let him get close to low hanging trees. Man, that horse has an appetite! He is very determined and was quick enough to get a mouthful.
Greedy Rigsby!

He is a spritely ride, walks on really well. Had to do a little trot to get out the way of a car, he sets off on a jaunty manner then too. Nice Rigsby.

Today, I had another tottering time on the phone, email and text to the bank. So, I went to ride my horse in not a great frame of mind. I had texts, calls and email to respond to whilst I was bringing him in, it made me feel scattered.

This is where my previous horse would struggle. She needed me peaceful and on the ball. In fact, I would have abandoned riding altogether today.

Rigsby didn't really care. He loves his work, is cheerful when saddled, now knows how to park up at the mounting block. He was co-operative and tried to learn, and when I was clumsy in my explanation, he just metaphorically shrugs his shoulders and goes abut his day.

I really fancied a ride out, but Rigsby was landing slightly heavier on his near fore yesterday, so we stuck to the carpeted school (literally carpeted, the new surface is made of chopped up carpets 
	
	
		
		
	


	




). He feels sound, is forward and cheerful, the slight heavy landing was just in one place and could have been simply the camber of the road, but I want to play it safe as he has been lame  so recently.

Rigsby is a breath of fresh air. He is ace.
		
Click to expand...

So great to hear how he is just the one you need right now. He sounds like such a great guy 

I also got a face full of tree when share horse decided to go in for a chomp on our hack today (usually he tries to for the bushes to the side not something above him!)


----------



## Rosemary28 (9 October 2020)

What a star! (Both of you!)


----------



## Caol Ila (9 October 2020)

We all need a Rigsby.


----------



## Red-1 (11 October 2020)

Saturday was rainy, and I had no reason to feel at all guilty for not riding. But today, that was much better, so we had a little play in the arena.

Rigsby has not been schooled before, he came in a bubble bit, flash and martingale, and I could see why as he was a little rude for me when I first rode him. In fact, he was so rude I stopped riding until after the dentist had been, then started teaching him what I wanted from the floor. 

We are now progressing to a simple jointed egbutt snaffle, and by heck, he seems to be getting it! He is learning to soften when I pick up the rein contact instead of hardening and inserting his ears up my nose. No need for a martingale. 

However, Rigsby is a bit dippy backed with no muscle (he has just had months of box rest) so we are still only doing up to 15 minutes of walk, with a lot of rests. 

Luckily for Rigsby, I have lost another 4lbs of weight myself in the 3 weeks I have had him. I will lose a bit more for him, and hopefully he will also muscle up, and... in the end we may look like we match! His saddle is a 17.5 and I think a 17 would be a bit more appropriate, but it is the saddle he is used to so I won't be hasty with new saddles until we work out if Rigsby will be fit to be a riding horse or not. I only plan to wander the lanes and for him to be a companion. I guess it would be nice if he schooled up enough to do a prelim test locally, but it is not expected. 

A nice week for Rigsby, I hope. He has the physio on Wednesday. I suspect that, after being at one point lame on all 4 legs this summer, there will be something she can work on!

A couple of photos from this afternoon's schooling session.


----------



## babymare (11 October 2020)

He is lovely and it sounds like he has a huge heart to. I love him x


----------



## PapaverFollis (11 October 2020)

Good boy,  Rigsby!  He looks like he's trying very hard and is very, very pleased with himself. ❤


----------



## Red-1 (11 October 2020)

PapaverFollis said:



			Good boy,  Rigsby!  He looks like he's trying very hard and is very, very pleased with himself. ❤
		
Click to expand...

He does seem to love work. He gets an endorphin trunk when working, also when I am sctritching his heels. He loves to be told he is a, "Good boy!"


----------



## Red-1 (14 October 2020)

Physio for Rigsby. He has gad a tough year. First of all he had lami so stood awkwardly to relieve the pain, then box rested in a stable for 3 months, at the end of which his back legs were stiff.
Then he has re-started work, had the dentist (I usually have a physio after a dentist alone!) and is learning a whole new way of going.

I was so keen to have the physio, even though we are doing fine.

She has no worries, Rigsby has some pretty standard tension patterns usual for a lami horse, some compensation in his near hind, musculature from a different style of riding (he has only been hacking), but nothing sinister found in the whole treatment.

Rigsby enjoyed his treatment. He has also been left with some kenisiotape, just to help set new patterns from the lami stance.

The lady remarked what a lovely horse he is


----------



## ycbm (14 October 2020)

Red-1 said:



			Saturday was rainy, and I had no reason to feel at all guilty for not riding. But today, that was much better, so we had a little play in the arena.

Rigsby has not been schooled before, he came in a bubble bit, flash and martingale, and I could see why as he was a little rude for me when I first rode him. In fact, he was so rude I stopped riding until after the dentist had been, then started teaching him what I wanted from the floor.

We are now progressing to a simple jointed egbutt snaffle, and by heck, he seems to be getting it! He is learning to soften when I pick up the rein contact instead of hardening and inserting his ears up my nose. No need for a martingale.

However, Rigsby is a bit dippy backed with no muscle (he has just had months of box rest) so we are still only doing up to 15 minutes of walk, with a lot of rests.

Luckily for Rigsby, I have lost another 4lbs of weight myself in the 3 weeks I have had him. I will lose a bit more for him, and hopefully he will also muscle up, and... in the end we may look like we match! His saddle is a 17.5 and I think a 17 would be a bit more appropriate, but it is the saddle he is used to so I won't be hasty with new saddles until we work out if Rigsby will be fit to be a riding horse or not. I only plan to wander the lanes and for him to be a companion. I guess it would be nice if he schooled up enough to do a prelim test locally, but it is not expected.

A nice week for Rigsby, I hope. He has the physio on Wednesday. I suspect that, after being at one point lame on all 4 legs this summer, there will be something she can work on!

A couple of photos from this afternoon's schooling session.

View attachment 56807
View attachment 56808

Click to expand...

Your grin says it all


----------



## Red-1 (14 October 2020)

Deleted, I got the wrong post!


----------



## AandK (14 October 2020)

I have really enjoyed reading this thread! Rigsby has landed on his feet with you, sounds like he was just what you needed as well. Keep the updates coming please!


----------



## SaddlePsych'D (14 October 2020)

Lucky Rigsby getting the full works! 

What does it mean by different musculature from hacking?


----------



## Red-1 (14 October 2020)

SaddlePsych'D said:



			Lucky Rigsby getting the full works!

What does it mean by different musculature from hacking?
		
Click to expand...

Rigsby has not been formally schooled. That is fine, he was perfectly happy like that, has had a fabulous life with his previous owner but... I am a person who enjoys schooling, and although we are only walking, I like them to move with a toned core and in a more convex outline along their back. It is just what I like, and it is an effort for a horse to move from a less formal way and more relaxed of going to going in a more dressage-ey way.


----------



## Lexi_ (14 October 2020)

Red, I am enjoying all your updates so much! It really sounds like he makes your heart sing.


----------



## Dyllymoo (15 October 2020)

Red-1 said:



			Rigsby has not been formally schooled. That is fine, he was perfectly happy like that, has had a fabulous life with his previous owner but... I am a person who enjoys schooling, and although we are only walking, I like them to move with a toned core and in a more convex outline along their back. It is just what I like, and it is an effort for a horse to move from a less formal way and more relaxed of going to going in a more dressage-ey way.
		
Click to expand...

I'd be interested to hear how you are asking him to do this.  I'm clearly not competent really and J is very very green and will happily slop along but I know he needs to use his hind end and not drag himself along by his front end.


----------



## Red-1 (15 October 2020)

Dyllymoo said:



			I'd be interested to hear how you are asking him to do this.  I'm clearly not competent really and J is very very green and will happily slop along but I know he needs to use his hind end and not drag himself along by his front end.
		
Click to expand...

It is really something that needs teaching with someone present. There are many, many components. The first is that the horse is basically comfortable. Then the horse knows to go forwards and does so on request and generously. Then the horse has to feel secure with the contact, and know to yield to the contact rather than push into it. Then the horse has to be rewarded for simultaneously going forward whilst relaxing the jaw and yielding to the bit.

I tend to start the bit education on the floor, so I can feel them out. I also start it in a halter rather than bit and bridle. It helps them to realise that there is an 'answer' that will bring a release when pressure is applied.


----------



## Red-1 (16 October 2020)

Rode Rigsby for the first time since the physio. It is difficult to tell if the physio is effective as, although he went better than ever, he is learning so quickly that he regularly goes better than ever!

He was softer straight off today, no warm up needed for him to remember his lessons. He can now walk a 10m circle. We trotted a solitary circle too. He still hits a brick wall at around 10 minutes, but I have all the time in the world and go particular goal.

I love his endorphin trunk, however the photo has me looking a bit strained as it was a selfie with the phone propped on the fence and you have to give a loud squeal to make it take in audio mode


----------



## ycbm (16 October 2020)

Awww look at that wobbly lip..... his not yours 😁


----------



## OldNag (16 October 2020)

I really really like him!


----------



## chaps89 (17 October 2020)

He's stood so square there, I'm quite jealous!
He is a very lucky horse to have found his way to you. But equally the smile in all of your photos on this thread makes me think you've done equally well out of him coming to you, long may it last


----------



## Red-1 (17 October 2020)

chaps89 said:



			He's stood so square there, I'm quite jealous!
He is a very lucky horse to have found his way to you. But equally the smile in all of your photos on this thread makes me think you've done equally well out of him coming to you, long may it last
		
Click to expand...

I do feel very honoured to be Rigsby's guardian (as I don't think anyone will ever truly 'own' him ) but I don't think he is out of the woods yet health wise. His feet were never X rayed with the Lami, but I do think there was some rotation by the shape of his feet (farrier concurs) and we will keep it all very light until they have had chance to re-model. I did ask my vet to bring the x ray machine when he came, but it wasn't available and when he saw Rigsby walking on the gravel drive he said he wouldn't bother as he is quite free moving. Not that there wasn't any rotation, but he has tough feet, is happy barefoot, and gradually increasing work whilst remodelling from the farrier (he has stretched at the heel height) will hopefully help it all to settle.

I think the EMS will bite us in spring too, if he ever gets out on grass. You can't see it on the photo, but you can even see the outline of several ribs now, despite the fact he still looks heavy. He really needs to be slim for the EMS, but I am sad that I can't give him more hay.

I saw somewhere on here that someone recommended Angus cactus for cushings too. I will have a look at that, as his levels were high for that too, at 27.5.

But, he is a pleasure. Such a friendly chap. He loves when the saddle appears. The mallenders is well and truly under control (most days no actual scabs and just a few skin creases and dry patches). He has a great, strong (!) character. He is just what I need, and I hope that I am what he needs too.

I just love him for what he is. If he makes a ridden horse then great. If he doesn't, then provided I can keep him sound and comfortable to retire then he is also a FAB companion. If it all fails, then he really wasn't expensive and I will know I have tried. No pressure with this one at all!


----------



## PapaverFollis (17 October 2020)

I love his top lip.  Too cute.


----------



## seamoth (17 October 2020)

I had the Vet out on Wednesday to test my pony for Cushings for the third time and it came up negative and we decided not to test again I did ask if I could give any herbs and mentioned Angus Castus she said that reserach had been done on this with no beneficial results in fact one had come up as possibly more likely to cause lammi. Thought I would mention as I was surprised at this.


----------



## Emilieu (17 October 2020)

He’s so lovely. Really pleased you have ended up together and looking forward to more updates.


----------



## ycbm (17 October 2020)

I think agnus castus is of more help with mares.  It's known that mares get laminitis more easily than geldings and a little mare that I had on agnus castus for raging seasons got lami when her loan home let it run out. 

I feel for you managing a good doer/EMS type.  My mare is choosing to starve for 6 to 8 hours a night rather than eat Top Chop Zero. I'm supplementing aloe vera and hoping to heavens her choice doesn't result in ulcers but it's that or laminitis!
.


----------



## Red-1 (17 October 2020)

OMG, he put us through the mill today. He went lame! On the good front foot. Farrier came straight out and says it is an abscess, so it is now hot tubbing and poulticing.

An abscess is kind of expected with a horse of his history and pathology, but it is a shock as, in all my years, I have never had one before.

If it does not come out when the farrier returns on Tuesday, or if he looks uncomfortable on the other foot as well, then the vet will come and X ray. But he has had no access to grass, only 10 minutes ridden on the school, no change in management, so hopefully it isn't more lami. He is rather slim too, you can actually see some ribs.


----------



## PapaverFollis (17 October 2020)

Ouch! Poor boy.  It'll come out and you'll be so happy to see pus which is a weird feeling!


----------



## Roxylola (17 October 2020)

Oh no! Hoping for pus for you


----------



## ycbm (17 October 2020)

Oh stuff.  I'll hope for pus quickly. The Cushings score might have a lot to do with it?
.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (17 October 2020)

seamoth said:



			I had the Vet out on Wednesday to test my pony for Cushings for the third time and it came up negative and we decided not to test again I did ask if I could give any herbs and mentioned Angus Castus she said that reserach had been done on this with no beneficial results in fact one had come up as possibly more likely to cause lammi. Thought I would mention as I was surprised at this.
		
Click to expand...



If there are any suspicious symptoms, I would ask for the TRH stim test. We had a mare who had successive low ACTH scores but absolutely sky high  TRH level.


----------



## Red-1 (17 October 2020)

Pearlsasinger said:



			If there are any suspicious symptoms, I would ask for the TRH stim test. We had a mare who had successive low ACTH scores but absolutely sky high  TRH level.
		
Click to expand...

His ACTH was 27.5 earlier this summer, so not low, just not quite cushings at that time. The old owner says he did have an abscess once before, some years ago. That time it took 3 of them to get a poultice on, today he was simply a good boy, so obviously he has grown up a bit!

Just done him for the night, poultice still in place.


----------



## Red-1 (23 October 2020)

Well that was most peculiar. He was fine on the Friday, a little lame Saturday morning, quite lame for the farrier in the afternoon, poulticed and a lot better on Sunday, more or less sound on Monday and completely sound Tuesday and forwards.

He has a little bump on his heel that looks like an abscess, but despite poulticing it has simply started to go down.

No matter, he is sound and happy, and a bit squeaky and indignant not to be working. Giving him some more time off, just in case, but he really is rock crunching again, even over stones.

Dodged a bullet as the farrier was going to shoe in pads and I would rather be able to keep him comfortable barefoot so I have early warning of any problems. 

I have put him on a better couple of supplements, and really happy to see him happy.


----------



## Red-1 (25 October 2020)

Some comedy moments today.

Decided to see if Rigsby would long rein as I didn't want to ride yet even though he is sound (walking exercise being better than walking with added weight for potentially damaged feet) yet he is better to have some exercise for his EMS.

Luckily, decided to lunge in walk first as I don't quite trust this back feet yet after he threw them at me the time I didn't bring hay quickly enough 
	
	
		
		
	


	




. Let's just say that these are the better moments 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 initially when Rigsby didn't want to lunge he just came straight at me.

We got it together at the end though. Only did 10 minutes in total, I'll see how his feet manage with that before doing any more. He does look really well, and looked totally sound even when he had an illicit trot.

Not sure if he is 'not good' at lungeing, or otherwise he is 'VERY good' at lungeing -his way that is


----------



## Red-1 (25 October 2020)

Looking at the second photo, I wonder if it is time to trim his tail a little


----------



## ycbm (25 October 2020)

His tail is beautiful!


----------



## Pippity (25 October 2020)

Red-1 said:



			Looking at the second photo, I wonder if it is time to trim his tail a little 

Click to expand...

Depends how muddy his turnout area is!


----------



## paddy555 (25 October 2020)

Red-1 said:



			His ACTH was 27.5 earlier this summer, so not low, just not quite cushings at that time. .
		
Click to expand...

Don't want to put a downer on things but the ACTH test is not the most accurate. Mine tested at 17. I was not satisfied and retested a week later and it was 11. He had full blown cushings and was close to being PTS. One of his symptoms was abscesses. Another laminitis. Mine went straight onto prascend. PAS's advice in post 180 is very good.


----------



## chaps89 (25 October 2020)

He's looking really shiney and slim!
I love your field shelter on the side of the school too


----------



## TPO (25 October 2020)

He's looking good 😍


----------



## Jayzee (25 October 2020)

Wow he is gorgeous, I think you look like a fab fit together. He is certainly lucky to be under your care!


----------



## OldNag (25 October 2020)

paddy555 said:



			Don't want to put a downer on things but the ACTH test is not the most accurate. Mine tested at 17. I was not satisfied and retested a week later and it was 11. He had full blown cushings and was close to being PTS. One of his symptoms was abscesses. Another laminitis. Mine went straight onto prascend. PAS's advice in post 180 is very good.
		
Click to expand...

I have had similar - pony with very obvious symptoms tested borderline 29 I think on ACTH. I asked for TRH test as was sure she did have Cushings and that one came back in the high  300s.  I now wouldn't accept ACTH as giving a "no" and would definitely  opt for TRH if I did suspect Cushings.

Edit to add - he is getting more and more gorgeous


----------



## Red-1 (26 October 2020)

chaps89 said:



			He's looking really shiney and slim!
I love your field shelter on the side of the school too
		
Click to expand...

It is also my winter turnout as we are on heavy clay. Works well though. Poo pick daily and roll once a week.


----------



## Red-1 (26 October 2020)

With regards the cushings, the vets advice (I spoke to his vet who was treating until I bought him and re-confirmed the plan with my own vet once he was here) was to re-test for cushings in the spring. They were not overly worried about the cushings. The previous vet told me the horse was really fat when he got lami because his old owner was caught out by other issues combined with the horse was put onto a large field 24/7 grazing due to lockdown. Until then he had been problem free, rock crunching barefoot even for 4 hours out riding.

He is now slim, in work, off grass and so the vet said to leave it until next year and re-test. Until Saturday, he has been rock crunching with his bare feet here too, and he is again now. I will certainly ask about the alternative test in spring.

I am not sure what on earth happened last weekend. Mr Red did find some new scrape marks up the wall in the stable, plus squashed poos, and a chip in a hoof, so it would appear he was cast. I wonder if he was just bruised, as the 'abscess' has never popped, but he was only properly lame for 24 hours, a little 'off' for another 24, and sound since.

I cut his feed back again this week to 9kg of soaked hay and a trug of straw, just in case and because work stopped, but am increasing the hay once more as he had 7 ribs visible by Friday. I like 4 ribs visible, think 7 is too many especially with his winter coat.

I was going to clip this holiday, but after the setback I think I will clip at Xmas and he can be naked until then. His coat is gorgeous, can't get it to show so well on photos, it has deep dapples and a glorious shine. Not silly-thick either. The clipping was just because of sweaty armpits when ridden or, if in the stable, and the sun came out.


----------



## Red-1 (26 October 2020)

Pippity said:



			Depends how muddy his turnout area is!
		
Click to expand...

That is his turnout area, but I worry he will tread on it if he reverses


----------



## TPO (26 October 2020)

Red-1 said:



			That is his turnout area, but I worry he will tread on it if he reverses 

Click to expand...

A tail bag will keep it safe and clean  😊


----------



## ycbm (26 October 2020)

chaps89 said:



			He's looking really shiney and slim!
		
Click to expand...

So are you!  Slim, not shiny


----------



## Errin Paddywack (26 October 2020)

He really is lovely and you look perfect together.


----------



## Red-1 (26 October 2020)

ycbm said:



			So are you!  Slim, not shiny 

Click to expand...

Why, thank you.

I put on a load of weight at around 47yrs onwards, was quite ill too. Found vitamin D (my blood result initially had too little in to even get a result!) and started to have more energy and lose weight.

I got my last horse at around 13 1/2 stone and said I wouldn't jump her until I was below 12 1/2 stone. Made that weight, but aimed at 12... made that weight and right down to 11 st 5 lbs where I stayed for ages as that was 'her' weight where we both looked good together.

Lockdown made me go up a bit, started the Noom diet, made it right down to 11st and got Rigsby. Thought I looked a bit big on him still, so have dieted again, only 1 more lb to go to be 10 1/2.

Forget faddy diets, just get a small horse and shrink to fit


----------



## Asha (26 October 2020)

Just catching up with this thread , can’t  believe I missed it . He reminds me of a pony we had a few years back . He was called Perky and lived up to his name with the ladies . 
Hope you have many happy years with him . Love his shiny coat and impressive tail , is there a bit of fell in him ?


----------



## cauda equina (26 October 2020)

Red-1 said:



			Why, thank you.

I put on a load of weight at around 47yrs onwards, was quite ill too. Found vitamin D (my blood result initially had too little in to even get a result!) and started to have more energy and lose weight.

I got my last horse at around 13 1/2 stone and said I wouldn't jump her until I was below 12 1/2 stone. Made that weight, but aimed at 12... made that weight and right down to 11 st 5 lbs where I stayed for ages as that was 'her' weight where we both looked good together.

Lockdown made me go up a bit, started the Noom diet, made it right down to 11st and got Rigsby. Thought I looked a bit big on him still, so have dieted again, only 1 more lb to go to be 10 1/2.

Forget faddy diets, just get a small horse and shrink to fit 

Click to expand...

I bought a little 3 year old, got him home and thought God, he's tiny! and stuck a photo of him on my fridge as my thinspiration
Now lost nearly 2 stone and feel fine on him (the 2 stone goes back on with hat boots saddle etc  )


----------



## Red-1 (26 October 2020)

Asha said:



			Just catching up with this thread , can’t  believe I missed it . He reminds me of a pony we had a few years back . He was called Perky and lived up to his name with the ladies .
Hope you have many happy years with him . Love his shiny coat and impressive tail , is there a bit of fell in him ?
		
Click to expand...

There is no breeding in his passport at all. It is a very brief passport.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (26 October 2020)

Red-1 said:



			Looking at the second photo, I wonder if it is time to trim his tail a little 

Click to expand...

We have some boggy bits currently and the boy’s tail was chopped to hock height. 😱


----------



## Red-1 (28 October 2020)

Rigsby has remained sound, but I want to be cautious after the 2 lame days last week, so I haven't ridden since. I did a couple of 'lunge' sessions (supposedly at walk) as I wanted to progress to ground driving and Rigsby needed to make some connections before I would station myself behind him.

Oh, and yesterday I went back to hand walking on the road, all OK  Rock crunching, in fact.

Today was the day he felt ready for 2 reins, 10 minutes at walk. He was initially confused, but he was great, really tried to work it out.

Good Rigsby!

Clipping legs is still a work in progress, but we had a bit of time on that too. Little bits sized chunks, that is the way to train him I think.


----------



## ycbm (28 October 2020)

That horse fell on his feet when he found you!


----------



## palo1 (28 October 2020)

Red-1 said:



			Why, thank you.

I put on a load of weight at around 47yrs onwards, was quite ill too. Found vitamin D (my blood result initially had too little in to even get a result!) and started to have more energy and lose weight.

I got my last horse at around 13 1/2 stone and said I wouldn't jump her until I was below 12 1/2 stone. Made that weight, but aimed at 12... made that weight and right down to 11 st 5 lbs where I stayed for ages as that was 'her' weight where we both looked good together.

Lockdown made me go up a bit, started the Noom diet, made it right down to 11st and got Rigsby. Thought I looked a bit big on him still, so have dieted again, only 1 more lb to go to be 10 1/2.

Forget faddy diets, just get a small horse and shrink to fit 

Click to expand...

Rigsby looks wonderful but I am boggled by how successful your weight loss has been!!  I am 'stuck' at a weight that is technically ok but I would do almost anything to get between 11 & 11.5 stone!!  Well done - you look lovely; youthful, slim and athletic - I was surprised to read your approx age.  Perhaps this is the inspiration I need


----------



## Red-1 (28 October 2020)

palo1 said:



			Rigsby looks wonderful but I am boggled by how successful your weight loss has been!!  I am 'stuck' at a weight that is technically ok but I would do almost anything to get between 11 & 11.5 stone!!  Well done - you look lovely; youthful, slim and athletic - I was surprised to read your approx age.  Perhaps this is the inspiration I need 

Click to expand...

I have been losing weight for a while but was stuck until I signed up to Noom. I did a thread about it. I do think it is better when I have a little horse to want to suit tho.

BTW, I am 53. I still feel the same as I did when I was 23, but am a bit slower to get moving in the morningQ


----------



## J&S (28 October 2020)

HaHa!  I am 73 and still feel the same as I did at 23......... when I am sitting still, or sitting on a horse!


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (28 October 2020)

Have just read thus thread from start to finish and am now hooked...!!!!
Rigsby is gorgeous and he's so lucky to have had the chance to own you lol. Your smile has made me grin from start to finish, your enthusiasm shines through   So pleased for you that you are having fun with him, he's adorable ❤❤❤❤


----------



## Red-1 (31 October 2020)

Gorgeous Rigsby. He gets a rubber curry comb massage every morning and his coat gleams. I can't brush it too much as he isn't rugged so needs to be waterproof, but his dapples are really deep.

I always thought of dapples as being a coat colour, but you can see them in texture on him.
I was wise and walked him out before 8am, before the rain.

Rigsby is such a character. Early on, he climbed the wheelbarrow at nighttime stables, when he simply couldn't wait for his net while I mucked out. Of course, being a cob, he was fine and uninjured, but we did have to go find him in the dark. So, we spent £25 on a chain to hold him back whilst removing evening droppings.

That lasted a couple of weeks, whereupon he found that if he stuck his head under and rubbed a certain way, he could unclick the chain. 2 nights ago he did just that, and climbed the barrow again! He is totally unhurt and unpurturbed, merely very pleased with himself for going and finding the hay quicker (after a browse for plants).

Mr Red gets so cross with him, but it makes me laugh so hard that Rigsby is such an opportunistic optimist. Mr Red being mad at him makes me laugh harder, which makes Mr Red madder. Such is life with a Maxi-Shetland, terrier-mentality, tank of a horse! Last night he was back to being removed and tied in the grooming parlour whilst we did late stables.

Oh, I walked him out this morning in high winds. All he was bothered about was the leaves on the floor, which looked good enough to eat! With a tail that thick, the wind didn't get under it.


----------



## Red-1 (1 November 2020)

*Whispers* Mr Red saw those dapple photos on FB, and I actually heard him say that Rigsby is quite handsome yesterday. I was astonished.

Then, last night someone let two huge fireworks off (or a shotgun, who knows?) nearby, and Rigsby was decidedly nervous. Mr Red even left the RUGBY to see if he was OK. Rigsby attached himself to Mr Red for comfort. Well played, Rigsby, well played.

I mean, he isn't fit to actually do any work, but he is certainly an asset in our family.

I am being really strict with myself about rugs. My last horse liked to be warm, well rugged at the first drop in temperature. Rigsby is still naked, not least as a dieting aid. I do like grooming, so if it gets cold as well as wet he may need a sheet.

It was so sad to hear of the new national lockdown last night, but I am also even more grateful for a Rigsby in my life. No pressure to school or do much at all, after the 2 days of lameness scare the other week I stopped riding anyway and have just done walk work on long lines on a surface (YES, that was a new skill, proper ground driving, and he was even OK when I tried to take a photo and dropped the rope, so he got his leg caught in it). He is barefoot too, so we don't have to worry about the farrier, I have started to shape them myself. I have done 2 walks on the road, tried to take a video for foot fall landing but sadly the phone was propped at an angle and we only got his legs from the pasterns up .

If we stay walking until Xmas (progressing to ridden on a surface when I feel it is right), hopefully after Xmas we can progress a bit more, but no worries if he is simply a pet. I am driven to get up early to go see to him, and am smiling (nearly) all of the time.

I had a lot of resistance to me buying a sick note horse, who was registered as a rig, but he has been a blessing.


----------



## GoldenWillow (1 November 2020)

This is lovely to read, they give us so much in so many different ways. When I lost my last horse one the the plus points of buying a 3 1/2 yr cob was that I took all the pressure off myself to be out competing and riding being so full on which I needed after being left physically and mentally battered from previous horse.


----------



## UtagawaAki (1 November 2020)

He looks great! it is great to see a horse look so healthy and happy where he is right now. Happy for you and the horse too!


----------



## Red-1 (6 November 2020)

This week has been stressy, mum had another fall and hasn't been well, and I was not even allowed to go to the hospital.

Meanwhile, I always recommend Fiona at Fluid Movements, she is a movement specialist as well as a hoof trimmer. It was partly my confidence in her that made me confident to buy a recovering lami horse. However, with lockdown, it has been difficult to get her.

I did a slo mo video of Rigsby showing his funky movement. He seems sound, but not confident in his front feet, a bit clumpy and shortened. He is happy to move, but bilaterally not 'right'. I sent the video to Fiona, and she was able to visit. Yay!

She trimmed and he is now only 50% of the clumpy movement. He walked out on the street for the first time today and he was definitely firing on more cylinders than before. He is also a LOT more fluid in his movement. After just 1 visit!

Fiona is a magician!

She says to stick with the amount of work we have been doing, 10 minutes in hand on the street or 10 minutes ridden on the arena. She is coming back in 4 weeks.

I attach a photo from the other day. Rigsby is ace! Pretty useless, but ace. Makes me smile every single day.


----------



## ycbm (6 November 2020)

Oh look at that nose 😁

His,  not yours 🤣

PS, sorry about mum.


----------



## Red-1 (6 November 2020)

ycbm said:



			Oh look at that nose 😁

His,  not yours 🤣

PS, sorry about mum.
		
Click to expand...

His endorphin trunk comes out when you scratch his heels, his withers or when you ride him. Also when you are making his tea. 

He is now growing a moustache, which will make the trunk look even bigger!


----------



## Red-1 (8 November 2020)

I saw that Reverend from the local big parish church had broadcast a remembrance service on YouTube this morning. I have to admit that I didn't watch it all, but that was for a good reason. I really appreciated that, in these difficult and different times, she, as ever, was doing what she could to make it better. Give some normality, pay respects.

So, I was inspired to throw off my sad face, get off the computer, and grab my horse to take our daily exercise, arriving at our village Church at 10.56. A small group of people and dogs were also taking their exercise. We paid respects from the pavement, socially distanced.

It felt right.

I am apart from mum, but mum would always go to the church on this day, so I feel that I honoured her too. I guess Rigsby honoured the fallen horses, although mostly he was fed up with having to stand still!


----------



## Pearlsasinger (8 November 2020)

Red-1 said:



			I attach a photo from the other day. Rigsby is ace! Pretty useless, but ace. Makes me smile every single day.

View attachment 58439

Click to expand...



He's not useless!  He just has a different job from the one that your previous horses had.  His job is to make you smile now, while life is throwing everything that it can at you.


----------



## Red-1 (8 November 2020)

Pearlsasinger said:



			He's not useless!  He just has a different job from the one that your previous horses had.  His job is to make you smile now, while life is throwing everything that it can at you.
		
Click to expand...

I am sorry, "useless" was very much tongue in cheek. Rigsby is amazing. I had a lot of resistance to me buying him, from so many places, but I was unrelenting, even when I saw that his passport said he was a rig 

He is fitting in just fine. I smile a lot.


----------



## Red-1 (14 November 2020)

I caved, I like to faff and groom my horses but, while Rigsby was unclipped and unrugged, I couldn't do much grooming as he needed some waterproofing. He couldn't even wear a no fill rug with his thick coat, and that was inconvenient as he took hours to dry.

Also, his long hairs got caught in the girth when checking it, and his beard got caught in the bridle and halter.

Although he is only doing 10 minutes in walk under saddle, he could sweat!

I am rubbish at straight lines, so I paid a horse-hairdresser to do him. She knows me from when I had sporty and athletic horses, and when she heard about Rigsby's various maladies, she asked, "What on earth did you buy him?" But, by the time she had finished, she said. "I love him!" such is the draw of Rigsby!

The first one is Rigsby on his 10 minute in-hand walk, he had noticed that the neighbours had changed their fence and was very interested. I think he looks beautiful. I think I will let his mane continue to grow wild.


----------



## milliepops (14 November 2020)

very smart


----------



## PapaverFollis (14 November 2020)

MrT has that rug. And he's about to get a similar haircut!


----------



## TPO (14 November 2020)

He is very handsome 😍


----------



## Lexi_ (14 November 2020)

He’s so lovely! Really suits that rug colour too.


----------



## ycbm (14 November 2020)

He does have a beautiful face.  I see the tache  is growing well 😁


----------



## sam72431 (14 November 2020)

He looks lovely. Hope you have lots of fun together.  The Bailey's lo cal is good not sure if already recommended 😇


----------



## Pearlsasinger (14 November 2020)

He is lovely!  I do like a cob moustache but tbh, unless you want to trim his tail every week, I would shorten it a bit.  It's amazing how much mud a long cob tail can pick up!


----------



## Rumtytum (14 November 2020)

He’s just such a handsome dude and turquoise was made for him 💓


----------



## Red-1 (14 November 2020)

Pearlsasinger said:



			He is lovely!  I do like a cob moustache but tbh, unless you want to trim his tail every week, I would shorten it a bit.  It's amazing how much mud a long cob tail can pick up!

Click to expand...

Noooo  I already shortened it by 3"! Only because it was getting cacked up with pig oil , oh, and it was starting to touch the floor and I worried about what would happen if he reversed onto it 

I too love the moustache. I hope his mane and forelock grow wild too


----------



## Rosemary28 (14 November 2020)

I love Rigsby!


----------



## Red-1 (16 November 2020)

Rigsby has been naughty!

Yesterday (Sunday) he had a bit of a rash on his neck. Not from being hot, as it was on the naked side of his neck, not under his mane... I decided it may have been because on Saturday, after his blanket clip, his bed was bolstered with 5 extra bales of rape straw (so he can have a full pillow too). The rape straw is admittedly a bit scratchy when first down (especially on newly naked skin!).

He was turned out, it rained but, being a cob, he was fine and not cold (he did have his waterproof on). The rain stopped, the sun came out, it was riding day so I shot out to grab him and tack up. Yay!

For the first time ever, he was a bit grumpy for the girth. I led him to the school and each time I hitched the girth up, he grumped and even tried to scratch the area with his teeth, pushing me out of the way to get his teeth on the girth.

I am a kind and thoughtful mummy so I took into account that his girth is a cord one and may be pinching, took him back to the stables for a super sheepskin girth cover for his newly naked tummy. That seemed to do the trick, he visibly relaxed and even did a sneeze-release of tension.
So, into the school, did the girth and stirrups, started to lead him to the mounting block ready to get on. Yay! Hmmmmm, suddenly something didn't feel right.

I looked round just in time to see Rigsby sink to his knees for a reight good roll. I shouted to stop him, after all the saddle is worth more £ than Rigsby is, but no, knees to tummy, to flat out on his side ON THE SADDLE 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Nope, my bull terrier, maxi-Shetland had decided to scratch that itch with the floor, and I had to jump up and down like a jumping jack to reverse his decision! He was furious!

I decided that maybe it wasn't the best day to ride after all!

I hauled him to his feet, got a lunge rein and tried to lunge at walk. Nope, Rigsby was furious that I had stopped his itch-scratch-roll extravaganza, he went running round squealing, leaping and bucking.

It didn't last long, he is a cob after all, and he finished with good walk work.

Happy to say that he was sound then and is sound now. Still has a bit of a rash and is itchy. The old owner says that being itchy is normal for him after clipping. I did hot rag, so I suspect the bedding is the culprit. He is like the princess and the pea.

Today was walking out day (we alternate riding on the school and walking out in hand, to be kind to his feet), out walking he was happy and keen to get on with it, despite the excess energy expenditure yesterday. I hope this means his feet are on the right track for increasing work in the not too distant future. No soreness at all.

Meanwhile, I think riding can wait until the rash has gone!!!


----------



## PapaverFollis (16 November 2020)

Oh dear. Norty Rigsby!  He looks very smart though.


----------



## Winters100 (16 November 2020)

He is a really handsome boy and I bet you are going to have lots and lots of fun with him!


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (17 November 2020)

Sorry, but I don't believe a word of it...frankly, he looks the absolute picture of innocence 😜


----------



## planete (17 November 2020)

I am also learning about cobby tantrums.  Mine likes to behave like a slug (not that he is allowed!) but can throw awesome shapes if he gets in a strop.


----------



## Red-1 (17 November 2020)

PapaverFollis said:



			Oh dear. Norty Rigsby!  He looks very smart though.
		
Click to expand...

He was, but I was still laughing at him!

However, I am happy to say that the rash has gone and normal ridden service has been resumed!

Today he was happy to come in, happy for the saddle to be slung aloft, happy for the girth to be cinched up (although it did still have a fluffy on) and presented himself at the mounting block to be mounted!

I am happy that I listened to him, he has always been so good, so I suspected it was a genuine reason.

Today we also had a breakthrough! I know, it is hard to have so many breakthroughs when we only ride for 10 minutes at walk, every other day, but we are having them!

When I first got Rigsby, he would pull into the bit and brace, with a heavy feel. If you tried to 'use the rein' he would brace and insert his ears up your nose. If you tried to use just one rein, he was gawp his mouth open and wang his head in the opposite direction to the one you intended, just to grab the rein back. He was a delight to ride, as he was happy and obliging, but the idea of soft contact didn't seem to be there. I don't think it was there for the previous owner either, as she had him in a dutch gag, martingale and noseband and reported he still wouldn't canter behind! Bless the Maxi-Shetland.

We had already come to anarrangement, where he will yield either to both reins, where he will come 'in' or to turn his head with one rein. He had even started to be able to turn off the outside rein, clever Rigsby. But, it was all still not 'right' as I could not get the same feel on a long rein.

Today was the breakthrough. We did some walking (what else? LOL) and I would ask for a few shorter but active strides. This brought the contact a lot softer than a simple yield, he started to hold himself in a much nicer frame. I then found I could lengthen the rein and YAY, he followed the contact out and down, still holding it softly.

YES! We had his neck telescoped out, his abs doing 'something' and his whole body changed shape. His walk swung.

10 minutes at walk can be very rewarding, on a Rigsby!


----------



## Rosemary28 (17 November 2020)

I love your Rigsby updates! What a lovely chap he is


----------



## Red-1 (18 November 2020)

It was walk-out-in-hand day for Rigsby today, in high winds. I did it as soon as I got home from work at lunchtime, so before his 2nd Hay net. On the street he was actually very good despite the wind.

Last time I walked him out at lunchtime, Mr Red put the new net in/took the empty net out whilst I was out walking, so he found it when we got back. This time Mr Red is at work. You wouldn't think that would matter?

We got back, I put his rug back on and turned him loose whilst I closed the gates and set off to get the new net. He strolled over the the shelter to eat hay and found... the OLD EMPTY net still there.

No hay.

Rigsby was furious.

Hangry.

Blamed me.

The first I knew of the misunderstanding of when new hay would be delivered was when I heard the squeal.

Followed by thundering hooves.

Rigsby threw himself across the paddock, squealing, bucking, leaping and generally doing a right old carry on. He can launch off all fours 

There is stress and then there is Rigsby. He makes me smile, laugh and double up. A real bull-terrier maxi-shetland, with a lot of opinions and the sass to tell me all about it!


----------



## Tiddlypom (18 November 2020)

Haha, you soon learn not to mess with a cob’s routine when they are expecting to be fed ! The IDx here is the same .

Love the Rigsby updates, please keep them coming.

Is that a Heather Moffat seat saver on your saddle? I barely noticed it at first but, having one myself, did then spot it. They are very comfy.


----------



## Red-1 (18 November 2020)

Tiddlypom said:



			Haha, you soon learn not to mess with a cob’s routine when they are expecting to be fed ! The IDx here is the same .

Love the Rigsby updates, please keep them coming.

Is that a Heather Moffat seat saver on your saddle? I barely noticed it at first but, having one myself, did then spot it. They are very comfy.
		
Click to expand...

No, it is one of the gel out ones from Acavallo. It is also very comfy!


----------



## McFluff (18 November 2020)

Brilliant - loving the Rigsby updates.  Everyone should get this much fun with their horse


----------



## planete (18 November 2020)

I think Rigsby and Woody might be related.  After my very gentlemanly old Arab cross Woody has come as a bit of a shock, he is never backwards at telling me very forcibly what he expects from me.  He is a much heavier build than Rigsby but as quick and agile as a goat when he wants to be with quite a temper if thwarted.  I like to put the hay in different places in the field but Woody has been know to lose his temper if he thinks I am taking too long about it.  A  mock charge by a small tank of a pony followed by furious circling left me rethinking my tactics the other day.  We are working on respect  towards humans right now!


----------



## Red-1 (18 November 2020)

planete said:



			I think Rigsby and Woody might be related.  After my very gentlemanly old Arab cross Woody has come as a bit of a shock, he is never backwards at telling me very forcibly what he expects from me.  He is a much heavier build than Rigsby but as quick and agile as a goat when he wants to be with quite a temper if thwarted.  I like to put the hay in different places in the field but Woody has been know to lose his temper if he thinks I am taking too long about it.  A  mock charge by a small tank of a pony followed by furious circling left me rethinking my tactics the other day.  We are working on respect  towards humans right now!
		
Click to expand...

Until we reached an arrangement, I was bringing Rigsby in while I put the hay out. Yes, he thought I was taking too long. He would crowd me and if I batted him back, he was... furious.

We seem to have that sorted now, and the same at night. At first, at night, he managed to make his way over the wheelbarrow, then under a chain, then simultaneously under the chain and over the barrow  because he didn't want to wait for his hay. Then we had a truce where I simply removed him while we did the stables.

We now have an arrangement, and all is civilised. Sadly, the arrangement is that he has trained us to put the hay in first, before mucking out.

I thought I was a hot shot trainer. No, Rigsby is, he informs me regularly!


----------



## planete (18 November 2020)

I think 'compromise' may be the order of the day with these characters!


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (19 November 2020)

Rigsby is probably thinking his training of you has taken a step backwards 😂😂


----------



## yhanni (19 November 2020)

He is absolutely gorgeous and his feet look fabulous - your trimmer certainly knows her stuff!!


----------



## Red-1 (19 November 2020)

SatansLittleHelper said:



			Rigsby is probably thinking his training of you has taken a step backwards 😂😂
		
Click to expand...

He is incensed with me! The major issue at the moment is leg clipping. I used to do that as a job, tricky loaders (not tackled that one yet - he famously doesn't and the old owner took 2 days getting home the one time he went anywhere!) and clippers etc. But Rigsby is different. For all his life he has been strong enough to simply do what he does. He is obliging in the main, so has run his life in a fair manner, and therefore got away with it.

I have done desensitisation, but he has Mallenders so it can actually cause pain. Rigsby is not one for standing for pain. Nooo, minion, stop that. We are still working out what the solution will be. We both think our training of each other could be going better there.


----------



## Red-1 (19 November 2020)

yhanni said:



			He is absolutely gorgeous and his feet look fabulous - your trimmer certainly knows her stuff!!
		
Click to expand...

She certainly does. I thought the farrier also did a good job the day the shoes came off actually. Then I did some trimming myself. Fiona is more than just a trimmer, she does Cranio-sacral and is a movement specialist, so treats the whole horse. She can see how a postage stamp taken off can change the whole movement of the horse. You book for a session, and in my case the session includes her showing me what she does so I can trim between trims. I usually do it twice a week. 

With my previous horses they competed BD and BS barefoot with me trimming in the main, so I am reasonably competent, but Rigsby has probable rotation in both fronts and his soles were not to Fiona's liking (big bulge right in the middle behind the toe, behind the toe callous). That is why we are on 10 minutes only exercise at the moment. There is a load of false sole about to come off and she hopes that when it sheds, underneath that, the picture will be brighter. If not he will have X rays. 

The original treating vet didn't x ray when he was treated for lami, prior to purchase. I booked to X ray when he first came and needed the vet for a rig blood test , but when the appointment came, the X ray machine had been booked out by someone else, and he was sound, so I delayed it.  I couldn't delay the rig blood test as I needed to register myself as owner in the passport and wanted to remove the 'rig' label at the same time. Fiona did say that if I wanted to up his work now, or to shoe, then X rays were imperative. But, for just keeping him over winter, not on grass, not working more than 10 minutes, while he is sound (even on stones) and having a lami friendly trim, then it was OK to leave it for now.


----------



## yhanni (19 November 2020)

Where is Fiona based? I've found her on t'internet but can't find a location. I'm in Shropshire but wondering if I can engender enough interest on the yard to make a trip worthwhile for her. Once we've been 'loosed' from Covid restrictions obviously!


----------



## Red-1 (20 November 2020)

yhanni said:



			Where is Fiona based? I've found her on t'internet but can't find a location. I'm in Shropshire but wondering if I can engender enough interest on the yard to make a trip worthwhile for her. Once we've been 'loosed' from Covid restrictions obviously!
		
Click to expand...

She is pretty much nationwide. Before Covid she would sleep over in an area. She is good enough that people would offer that. That is why I have had to wait, she is doing less per day and travelling there and back. Shropshire would be within striking distance, probably closer than me. 

I would highly recommend a full treatment rather than just a hoof trim. Right now she isn't doing people, because of Covid, but once she is again, if you ride your horse I also highly recommend a horse treatment and human treatment. Each takes up to 4 hours. Very detailed. 

One time, I had a joint treatment. We were struggling with shoulder-in to the left. She was on the arena with us, treated me mainly, and suddenly shoulder in left floated in there, sweet as a nut.


----------



## Red-1 (20 November 2020)

It was cold and raining early yesterday morning, Rigsby doesn't usually mind rain, but he is now blanket clipped. I really didn't think that would bother him though...

Usually, I come out of the house at 6.30am to be met with a welcome whinny. He usually reports for duty, with his head over the door. Up-front and "here I am!" I know it is not for me, it is for the upcoming hay net (he is a cob on a diet after all). Yesterday, however, no whinny. No head over the door.

A actually rushed over, to be met by a strange grunt. I was plunged into the possible scenario of doom - colic? Lights on, he came over to the door. He looked OK, no sweat, bed in order, appropriate amount of water gone, empty hay net. You OK Rigsby?

He gave me a long suffering look (or it could have been directed at the rain) and marched to the back of the stable. Just as I was getting worried, he actually picked the empty net-bottom up in his teeth and gave it a shake, turning his head to me, net still in his mouth. I got his head collar, he usually presents his nose in an oh-so-helpful-not-so-helpful way (on the floor so I have to bend down to put it on). Not today, he half came to the door, turned back and stood by the net.

Dratted horse is now rain shy! He is in a 50g sheet since the blanket clip, no neck. So waterproof body but no warmth. I intend to keep it like that so he can have a decent amount of hay. He was then OK to put out, but when I got home, again he normally greets me at the gate with a shriek (hay net time again - he has them at 6.30am, 12.30pm, 4pm and 8.30pm to a total of 9 -10kg as he is now at perfect weight). This time - no Rigsby. He was dozing and  sun bathing in his bus shelter shed, it is out of the wind and does get really warm in there.

Dratted horse is becoming soft!

He worked well anyway, saddled up with the stirrups tied down to ground drive with the lunge lines through the stirrups. Rigsby really concentrated, tried to figure out what was coming next. Still only 10 minutes, but we did many, many fig 8s. 

I still get the feeling he is training me, he is prepared to put some work in though, so it may all work out that I will learn something. He is certainly becoming clearer in his explanations. Maybe I am a less than efficient student?


----------



## Red-1 (21 November 2020)

OK, Rigsby has now trained me into upping his rugging!

He now has a Rambo Optimo stable rug and a Rhino outdoor rug, all 200g.

So much for letting him be cool for weigh control purposes. It was after he was reluctant to go out for the second day running. then was furious when he came in. He is now happy as Larry and twice as beautiful!

Walking out is going well, he is storming round the short block, landing flat now (he was VERY toe first to start). His false sole is shedding. He was amazing yesterday, feels like I am leading a fearsome stallion, but he doesn't pull, push, rush etc, he is just one proud pony.

I did ask the previous owner about his breeding, she says he was cob X cob, but one of the cobs looked like a Fresian cross. That could explain his high head, high step, length of stride (he is generous in stride length) and that he is not too course a cob.

I rode again today, he is amazing! We now can hold a bend on a circle, and have the start of 'different walks' going on. His halts are square, backwards is willing, leg yield doing well and today... He did his first step of shoulder in. Only one step each way but Wooo Hooo.

Rigsby isn't so excited about the lateral work, but he digs the new rugs.


----------



## ycbm (21 November 2020)

I always wondered if he was party Friesian, i wouldn't be at all surprised,.

He is

ONE

SPOILED

HORSE

🤣


----------



## southerncomfort (21 November 2020)

Loving his new PJ's!

Really enjoying this thread. 🙂


----------



## Red-1 (21 November 2020)

ycbm said:



			I always wondered if he was party Friesland, i wouldn't be at all surprised,.

He is

ONE

SPOILED

HORSE

🤣
		
Click to expand...

You have no idea. I have just ordered a VenTECH girth after he disliked the Stubben cord one on his naked skin. Everyone seems to recumbent them on here. The saddle straps aren't level, so he has an Equaliser one rather than the elastic ends. 

I have been using his original  cord one with a fluffy cover but it is too loose even on the highest holes. It was bought by the previous owner when he was a fatty and I don't fancy slipping round if he does anything wrong. I have been riding on trust alone up until now!


----------



## Red-1 (21 November 2020)

In my defence, he is the same size as my last horse, so he is reaping the rewards of the luxury she lived in!


----------



## ycbm (21 November 2020)

Spoiled spoiled spoiled 

🤣


----------



## Red-1 (24 November 2020)

Yesterday mum was put onto 'end of life' care, which means I can finally visit. It has been a tough few days, not least when the care home got Covid this week, for the first time. They said I could visit, but wearing full PPE. To add insult, they also said that after each visit I would have to reset the clock for 14 days' isolation. I would have to stay at home except for her visits.

It was great to see mum, but there is no indication as to how long this phase of her life will be. I have been told it could be days, weeks or months. Months is a long time to potentially isolate at home.

Happily, I made some enquiries and the nurse was wrong, unless mum's latest pending test result is positive, I don't have to isolate. 

Thank goodness. I don't do much with Rigsby, but that 10 minutes walk in-hand up the road is a real stress buster. 

This was this afternoon. Super horse.




At the end of the day, there is Rigsby.


----------



## TPO (24 November 2020)

I am so sorry about your mum. I cant  begin to imagine what you are going through.

I'm glad that you have Rigsby by your side. Take care of yourself x


----------



## ycbm (24 November 2020)

Red-1 said:



			Yesterday mum was put onto 'end of life' care, which means I can finally visit. It has been a tough few days, not least when the care home got Covid this week, for the first time. They said I could visit, but wearing full PPE. To add insult, they also said that after each visit I would have to reset the clock for 14 days' isolation. I would have to stay at home except for her visits.

It was great to see mum, but there is no indication as to how long this phase of her life will be. I have been told it could be days, weeks or months. Months is a long time to potentially isolate at home.

Happily, I made some enquiries and the nurse was wrong, unless mum's latest pending test result is positive, I don't have to isolate. 

Thank goodness. I don't do much with Rigsby, but that 10 minutes walk in-hand up the road is a real stress buster. 

This was this afternoon. Super horse.

View attachment 59671


At the end of the day, there is Rigsby.
		
Click to expand...


I'm glad for you that you have a perfect therapy horse Red. So sorry about your Mum. 
.


----------



## Lexi_ (24 November 2020)

Oh Red, I’m so sorry to hear that. You’ve had such a tough year. I hope you’re able to spend plenty of time with your mum and that Rigsby continues to bring a smile to your face.


----------



## wren123 (24 November 2020)

I'm sorry about your mum.

I love hearing about Rigsby, I'd like a Rigsby in my life too!


----------



## paddy555 (24 November 2020)

Red-1 said:



			It was great to see mum, but there is no indication as to how long this phase of her life will be. I have been told it could be days, weeks or months. Months is a long time to potentially isolate at home.



View attachment 59671


At the end of the day, there is Rigsby.
		
Click to expand...

sorry about your mum. With mine at that stage it was 3 weeks. Every one is different but that may give you a slight guideline. 

R looks wonderful in his stable. He's getting you trained. Probably thinks ", she is finally getting the idea at last. "


----------



## w1bbler (24 November 2020)

Sorry about your mum, glad Rigsby is there to help you through.
My mum lasted 10 months on end of life care.... it really was a living nightmare 😪


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (24 November 2020)

Sorry about your Mum, it's just rotten 
I'm happy for you that you have a Rigsby to cheer you up...they should hand them out on the NHS


----------



## southerncomfort (24 November 2020)

I'm so sorry.  Very sad news but I'm glad that you can see your mum now.

They do say that each horse crosses your path for a reason.  X


----------



## Pippity (24 November 2020)

I'm so sorry about your mum, Red. My gran was on end-of-life care for about three weeks, and it really is hard. I'm glad Rigsby's doing his job as a therapy horse.


----------



## PapaverFollis (24 November 2020)

Sorry about your mum Red. Glad you have a Rigsby. ❤


----------



## Red-1 (25 November 2020)

Thank you all. I was there again today, she looked a lot stronger and had eaten something. It is a lonely old time though, only me and Mr Red in our bubble, he is at work, so I have to drive p and down the motorway on my own. Only I can visit mum, it feels so lonely in mask, visor and all the other stuff. I feel quite pathetic.

Covid stinks. 

At least it is riding day today. 10 minutes, in walk, on the arena. I can't wait. Rigsby is so eager to please and feels more powerful every time I ride.


----------



## Red-1 (25 November 2020)

w1bbler said:



			Sorry about your mum, glad Rigsby is there to help you through.
My mum lasted 10 months on end of life care.... it really was a living nightmare 😪
		
Click to expand...

I was gng to press 'like' as I liked that you replied, but then couldn't 'like' the post as yes, it is bad and I can only hope it doesn't last 10 months, for her sake. On a personal level, I don't know how to juggle 'normal' life with this, with the Covid regulations meaning I have to do it all alone.


----------



## ITPersonnage (25 November 2020)

Difficult to now which posts too "like" IYKWIM but I love your relationship with Rigsby and am so sorry about your Mum. Not normally a huggy person but have one if you like ....


----------



## OldNag (25 November 2020)

I'm sorry to hear about your Mum, Red.  It's horrible being at that stage. I think my Mum was lucky in a way as once it became clear that's where she was, she only lasted a few days.  

Rigsby must be a real tonic to balance all the cr*p right now. x


----------



## Annagain (25 November 2020)

Sorry about your mum, I hope for both your sakes this stage lasts long enough for you to say your goodbyes but no longer. It was four days with my Grandfather (after about 10 years of Alzheimer's, the last 7 of which were tough and the last 2 were horrific) and I think that was about long enough for us to get our heads round it but not too long that we had to watch him suffer. Glad Rigsby is doing his job well. Hugs.


----------



## GoldenWillow (25 November 2020)

So sorry about your mum, glad you have a Rigsby to help you.


----------



## Rumtytum (25 November 2020)

So sorry about your mum, words are difficult but my thoughts are with you.  Rigsby came into your life at the right time and that’s a real blessing.


----------



## w1bbler (26 November 2020)

Red-1 said:



			I was gng to press 'like' as I liked that you replied, but then couldn't 'like' the post as yes, it is bad and I can only hope it doesn't last 10 months, for her sake. On a personal level, I don't know how to juggle 'normal' life with this, with the Covid regulations meaning I have to do it all alone.
		
Click to expand...

My advise, don't kill yourself trying to be there all the time, look after your health, you are no use to her if you don't. Try to keep some normality to your life around visiting. Rigsby seems the perfect tool for that job 😍 
I lost count of the number of times I was called in for her final moments....that is apparently quite normal. It is hard even for staff that see it on a daily basis to judge.


----------



## Red-1 (26 November 2020)

w1bbler said:



			My advise, don't kill yourself trying to be there all the time, look after your health, you are no use to her if you don't. Try to keep some normality to your life around visiting. Rigsby seems the perfect tool for that job 😍
I lost count of the number of times I was called in for her final moments....that is apparently quite normal. It is hard even for staff that see it on a daily basis to judge.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you. I drove the horse box there today, just to give it a run, that was a nice change. Was there 2 hours. She is better than she was, I do wonder if it is because she now has a visitor? But 'better' is also not nice as she is more aware of her situation and said she was scared.

I feel bad as her room is quite bare, there was more in it but, initially when there, she was confused and active and much got broken. Because I haven't visited, I haven't know what to replace. I am taking a pot plant and more cushions tomorrow, today I replaced the battery in the clock, the day before I took a teddy. The pictures were still there, along with one dog cushion and a throw, but it didn't feel very homely. She only moved in a week before they locked down, so I didn't have much chance to get it personalised.

She is one of only 3 residents in the home without Covid at the moment, and if she tests positive tomorrow, she will not be allowed visitors and I will be in isolation. Because of that, and guilt that before she was classed as 'end of life' care (Monday) I wasn't allowed to visit, I feel the need to go every day.

Today I actually managed to hoover the downstairs at home. Housework has gone by the wayside this week.

Yesterday's ride on Rigsby was OK, but I was feeling on edge and he knew it and didn't like it. He did nothing wrong, but it wasn't as nice for either of us as it could be. I can remember walking him round, thinking he was a bit wooden and not as responsive, and the thought came into my mind, "well, what exactly would you like Rigsby to do?" and I realised I was just being a grumpy passenger, no clear questions. I changed it up, asked for some reversing, which got him listening and lighter, then his walk had some collection, then it was better.

Today's walk out went much better. We met a huuuuuge HGV on the main road and he was very brave. He is ace.



Rumtytum said:



			So sorry about your mum, words are difficult but my thoughts are with you.  Rigsby came into your life at the right time and that’s a real blessing.
		
Click to expand...

It is because of this ongoing situation with mum, and exhausting myself to cope with it all, that I sold my lovely posh young sport horse and looked on Preloved for a furry older friend to love instead. There he was, popped right up in the same county. I felt kind of broken inside and he was broken too. I have no particular plans for him, I just needed a horse to fuss round with no pressure. Rigsby is no pressure, no aspirations, TBH, him just being healthy after a year was my top priority, fit to ride is a bonus but wasn't expected.

10 minutes a day now, I hope after his next trim we will be cleared to up that a little bit. I did hope to be riding round the block by Xmas, she (Fiona the trimmer) isn't sure that is achievable. but no matter if not. Slowly does it.

I think it does me good to have to get out in the fresh air and look after such a magnificent beast. I am also enjoying him looking better, sleeker and more powerful all the time.


----------



## Red-1 (30 November 2020)

Nothing much changed over the weekend for mum, she has better days and not so good days. Saturday was a good day, so Sunday I thought I would take Cracker (her dog that we have inherited) to visit. Sadly, on Sunday, she didn't manage to wake up at all, so missed him.

Poor Cracker. Firstly he hates travel. Secondly, he recognised mum and tried licking her hand, but didn't get a response. Thirdly, as it is a Covid home, he needed a bath as soon as he got home, he hates those too.

I'm not sure I will try taking Cracker again. Not too fair on him.






So, a pretty rubbish week...

... and then there is Rigsby.

It may only be a 10 minute walk out, but I think that everyone needs a Rigsby in their lives.


----------



## chaps89 (30 November 2020)

I'm sorry to hear about your mum, that sounds like a wretched situation.
I'm so glad you have Rigsby to bring you some joy at the moment.
Cracker is just adorable, those eyes!


----------



## Billyandme (30 November 2020)

So sorry to read about your mum bot thank goodness for Rigby.  He certainly came into your life for a good reason.  Keep staying strong xxx


----------



## PapaverFollis (30 November 2020)

Oh Good Dog, Cracker!  Bless his heart.

Rigsby. ❤


----------



## ycbm (30 November 2020)

Cracker is ..  a cracker!  What a sweetie pie.  
.


----------



## KEK (30 November 2020)

Sorry to hear about your Mum. Enjoying the Rigsby updates, what a lucky pony to have you looking after him. He's very handsome! 
I think it's lovely you are able to take Cracker in, I would want my dogs around me if I was going. Take care. 
We need more buttons than just like, on the other forum I am on they have a sad, laughing, love and like.


----------



## Red-1 (2 December 2020)

So, the inevitable has happened, mum is Covid positive and I can't visit, plus I am now on 14 days isolation. Rigsby had his last walk out for a while, first thing this morning, before I got the news.

I can only hope that, if Mr Red and I both get it, we are at slightly different times so we don't have to rely on anyone for horse/dog care and shopping. 

Tomorrow he is due a ride on the arena anyway, I'm not sure what to do the day after, maybe ground drive him large a few times?


----------



## rabatsa (2 December 2020)

Sorry for this news Red, Rigsby will cope with a slightly altered work schedule.


----------



## Rumtytum (2 December 2020)

Really sorry, these are horrible, horrible times for you.  Fingers crossed for you all.


----------



## SaddlePsych'D (2 December 2020)

I'm so sorry to hear this. What a difficult time.


----------



## PapaverFollis (2 December 2020)

I'm sorry Red. I hope you and Mr Red both stay well. x

Rigsby will probably enjoy some ground-driving. Is he allowed to walk over poles or through pole patterns on the floor? Or you could set up some spook buster things?  Just thinking how you can keep things interesting and a little bit challenging for you both since you'll be missing the interest and challenge of walking out adventures.

Take care. I'm so sorry for your troubles.


----------



## Surbie (4 December 2020)

Really sorry to hear about your Mum, and that you've got to isolate too. This whole year has generally been awful. But there is now a Rigsby in your life too which is a glinty nice thing.


----------



## brighteyes (4 December 2020)

He looks super, and I'm not a fan of cobs and hairy legs at all. He's mid-teens so consider a  Cushing's test because he's at the age where PPID can sneakily add to  EMS and laminitis is a real threat despite all your dietary controls. Ask your vet if they consider it an appropriate idea?


----------



## brighteyes (4 December 2020)

I am also sorry about your mum.


----------



## Lexi_ (4 December 2020)

I hope your Mum is getting on ok and you haven’t developed any symptoms. Is isolation working out ok with Rigsby?


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (5 December 2020)

Aqww Red, what a rubbish time for you  Sorry to hear your Mum has tested positive,  is she showing symptoms..?? I hope you and Mr Red stay free of it. Xx


----------



## Red-1 (5 December 2020)

Aw, thank you for asking.

I did ask the vet about cushings, Rigsby was tested at the time of the lami last year and was under, but positive for EMS. The old owner had been caught out with personal issues colliding with lockdown, Rigsby had access to grass and had been very overweight. He is now slim, I have it so you can see a few ribs gently at the back but if he takes a deep breath they all appear. The vet recommended keeping him off grass and on soaked hay all winter (where he should be quite safe) then test again in spring before considering the introduction of grass.

It may be a mega appointment for EMS testing, Cushings testing, X rays on his feet and re-start his vaccinations as there was a 'fault' in the record.

I managed to video call mum yesterday. I had got a bit miserable as the home had cover staff from hospital, and no one knew how to do the video calling. Happily, my favourite nurse was there yesterday and he is more than happy to let me use his WattsApp on his personal phone. It was our first call yesterday, the first time mum had seen my face since I took my young horse there in summer. I was also able to get Crackers on the call, she was stroking the phone. Such a shame that she was not able to wake up the day I actually took him.

The photo of Rigsby was taken to show the nurse why it was not a great time to do it NOW, when the nurse initially called me to offer his personal phone! It was raining, I was outside, it was noisy with a tractor and I was sitting on a horse! It only took 10 minutes to jump off, put Riggers away and go inside near the router.

Yes, Rigsby is a delight!

I don't have any Covid symptoms, but am keeping far from Mr Red within the house as he is clinically vulnerable. Happily, work has asked me to do some sessions via Teams, so I am busy in the mornings planning and delivering. I have also found yoga with Zalinda so am keeping active with that too.


----------



## OldNag (5 December 2020)

Hope your Mum is ok, Red - and that you and Mr stay lurgy-free.


----------



## Wishfilly (5 December 2020)

I hope your mum is as ok as she can be, and you are staying as ok as you can. 

Rigsby looks amazing and he is lucky to have found you.


----------



## wren123 (5 December 2020)

I'm pleased you've managed to speak to your mum. 
I hope you and Mr red are OK.


----------



## Red-1 (12 December 2020)

I am sad to say that mum passed yesterday. It was inevitable, yet unexpected in its way as she had firstly taken a dive with Covid symptoms, then come round a bit. I managed to see her again despite my isolation, there are rules for that. I am devastated yet also relieved in lots of ways, she was not in a good way and there was no real hope of improvement. 

Last night Mr Red and I drank to her life. Today I guess the organisation starts. This whole journey with mum, I feel like I have been doing stuff wrong and then been told what I 'should' have done, I wonder if everyone feels like they are muddling through?

This past week I have been upset and frustrated and Rigsby has been rather uncharacteristically grumpy. I think he has missed his walks out while I have been isolating and he is probably picking up on my upset. Until yesterday, I had still been riding at walk for 10 minutes every other day and doing something in-hand the other, but I guess some time out won't harm him. That being said, Mr Red says that today he will walk him down the road to the next junction and back, for the sake of his feet. Good of Mr Red as he isn't really a Rigsby fan. 

I also had an attempt at tidying his mane last week. It was hogged in previous years, but when I got him there was a big bridle path, then a wedge shape that looked as if he maybe had objected to being pulled. Then there was a thin bit either from rugs or from his martingale strap that the previous owner used, then a long bit under the saddle.

I intend him the be au natural, and can't do anything about the bog brush bridle path yet, but have evened out the rest with thinning scissors. He looks amazing, I am sure he will be ready for me to continue our adventures when I have had a week or two to draw breath. 




Selfish of me, but 2020 has been so awful, I hope to have mum's funeral before the end of the year. Hoping for a happier 2021 all round.


----------



## Reacher (12 December 2020)

Sorry for your loss Red. Glad you got a chance to see her again and glad she is no longer in pain x


----------



## PapaverFollis (12 December 2020)

I'm so sorry for your loss, Red.


----------



## Berpisc (12 December 2020)

Very sorry to hear this, Red.


----------



## blodwyn1 (12 December 2020)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## TPO (12 December 2020)

Very sorry for your loss Red. Thinking of you and Mr Red. I hope that you can get out and about with Rigsby again soon. His beautiful mane looks up to the job as a perfect tear catcher. Wishing you a much happier 2021 x


----------



## ycbm (12 December 2020)

Red-1 said:



			I am sad to say that mum passed yesterday. It was inevitable, yet unexpected in its way as she had firstly taken a dive with Covid symptoms, then come round a bit. I managed to see her again despite my isolation, there are rules for that. I am devastated yet also relieved in lots of ways, she was not in a good way and there was no real hope of improvement.

Last night Mr Red and I drank to her life. Today I guess the organisation starts. This whole journey with mum, I feel like I have been doing stuff wrong and then been told what I 'should' have done, I wonder if everyone feels like they are muddling through?

This past week I have been upset and frustrated and Rigsby has been rather uncharacteristically grumpy. I think he has missed his walks out while I have been isolating and he is probably picking up on my upset. Until yesterday, I had still been riding at walk for 10 minutes every other day and doing something in-hand the other, but I guess some time out won't harm him. That being said, Mr Red says that today he will walk him down the road to the next junction and back, for the sake of his feet. Good of Mr Red as he isn't really a Rigsby fan.

I also had an attempt at tidying his mane last week. It was hogged in previous years, but when I got him there was a big bridle path, then a wedge shape that looked as if he maybe had objected to being pulled. Then there was a thin bit either from rugs or from his martingale strap that the previous owner used, then a long bit under the saddle.

I intend him the be au natural, and can't do anything about the bog brush bridle path yet, but have evened out the rest with thinning scissors. He looks amazing, I am sure he will be ready for me to continue our adventures when I have had a week or two to draw breath.

View attachment 60964


Selfish of me, but 2020 has been so awful, I hope to have mum's funeral before the end of the year. Hoping for a happier 2021 all round.
		
Click to expand...


I have liked the Rigsby part of your post Red. I also hope that your mum's death was a release from her problems for her and an ending  for you from the strain of watching her decline. I hope Rigsby can help you with the pain you must be feeling.


----------



## Errin Paddywack (12 December 2020)

So sorry to hear this.  Even when you know it is inevitable and really will be the best thing for them it doesn't stop the shock and grief when they go.  My mum had been struggling for so long and so had we trying to keep her well and fed (she wasn't eating).  I really wasn't prepared for quite how I would feel when she finally died.  Even now 8 yrs on I still find myself wanting to tell her something or ask something and she isn't there.  Hope you manage to get the funeral sorted this year so that fingers crossed you can draw a line under this year.  Rigsby looks absolutely stunning by the way.


----------



## Amymay (12 December 2020)

I’m so sorry for your loss, love.  Xxx


----------



## rabatsa (12 December 2020)

Condolences and hugs Red.


----------



## wren123 (12 December 2020)

So sorry for your loss, take care of yourself.


----------



## AandK (12 December 2020)

So sorry for your loss Red-1 x


----------



## southerncomfort (12 December 2020)

I'm so sorry.

Finding the words is difficult but I just want you to know that I'm thinking of you and hoping that 2021 will be much kinder to you. X


----------



## Lexi_ (12 December 2020)

Oh Red, I’m so sorry. Sending all my love to you and Mr Red. I’m really glad that you were able to go and see her this week.


----------



## SJJR (12 December 2020)

I am so sorry for your loss. In similar circumstances I too felt I was bumbling along not quite doing things correctly, I am sure everyone feels the same. You should take comfort in the knowledge you are doing the best you can at a time of grief compounded by covid. Be kind to yourself.


----------



## milliepops (12 December 2020)

very sorry red   what an appalling year this has been.  I hope 2021 is kinder to you.


----------



## Rumtytum (12 December 2020)

My sincere sympathies Red.  Like many posters I know what it feels like.   Hope the funeral is before the year end so that you, your OH and of course gorgeous Rigsby can start afresh in 2021.


----------



## ElleSkywalker (12 December 2020)

So so sorry Red, echo that about Rigsbys mane looking like a perfect tear catcher xx


----------



## paddy555 (12 December 2020)

so sorry, RIP mum.


----------



## McFluff (12 December 2020)

So sorry Red. ((((Hugs)))) 
Rigsby is a star


----------



## Red-1 (12 December 2020)

McFluff said:



			So sorry Red. ((((Hugs))))
Rigsby is a star
		
Click to expand...

He is, so was Mr Red, he took Rigsby for his road walk today as I am isolating. Also, Rigsby's 'tash is growing. 

Thank you all for commenting, it has been a long road, and not over yet. It would seem that Covid is causing issues with funeral organisation and with all the paperwork. But, I guess now there will be less urgency to get everything done.


----------



## ycbm (12 December 2020)

He's a walrus!  😁


----------



## OldNag (12 December 2020)

Red I am so sorry about your  Mum. I totally get how it is devastating and a relief all at the same time . 
Xx


----------



## palo1 (12 December 2020)

So sorry that you have had such a very sad and difficult time Red . This must have been an awfully hard journey for you with your mum. I hope 2020 brings much easier, happier times for you and that you can carry on enjoying the wonderful, handsome Rigsby.


----------



## GoldenWillow (12 December 2020)

I'm so sorry to hear about your mum, take care x


----------



## Rosemary28 (12 December 2020)

Sorry about your mum Red x


----------



## DirectorFury (12 December 2020)

Sorry for your loss Red, thinking of you and sending strength x


----------



## sky1000 (12 December 2020)

I am very sorry about your mum.  This has obviously been a horrible time for you.  I know you can't at the moment, but, I know that were I  to die (haha or even when I die), I would want my daughters to be as happy as they could as soon as they could.


----------



## Squeak (13 December 2020)

So sorry for your loss Red.


----------



## Turitea (13 December 2020)

I am so sorry for your loss, but I am hoping you do not fret too much about the "should have and shouldn't have"s. No need, you did what could with the best intentions in mind and heart. Now go and cuddle that cheeky manipulative beast outside!


----------



## Red-1 (13 December 2020)

Turitea said:



			I am so sorry for your loss, but I am hoping you do not fret too much about the "should have and shouldn't have"s. No need, you did what could with the best intentions in mind and heart. Now go and cuddle that cheeky manipulative beast outside! 

Click to expand...

You know him? LOL


----------



## Turitea (13 December 2020)

I had one of those, though mine came in a Haflinger x Arab package.


----------



## Roxylola (13 December 2020)

So sorry for your loss Red, so glad you have mr Red and Rigsby amd that you could see your mum before the end x


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (14 December 2020)

Awwww Red, so very sorry for your loss  What a horrible time it has been for you all. Please try not to beat yourself up about the should haves and the ought to's.....there isn't a handbook for this sort of thing and we are in unprecedented times with covid. Your Mum obviously knew she was loved, beyond that nothing else really matters xxxx


----------



## Annagain (14 December 2020)

So sorry Red - glad you got to see her again before she went. Well done Mr Red for walking Rigsby out. You never know, it might be the start of a beautiful friendship - how can Rigsby fail to win him over with that distinguished tash!


----------



## Surbie (14 December 2020)

So sorry for your loss Red.


----------



## Red-1 (19 December 2020)

So, a week has gone by since mum passed. 

While I was stressed this last 2 weeks, Rigsby went very 'off' with me. Scowling etc. I decided that it is because he is, actually, quite sensitive. I can quite see why people thought he was a rig, if ever feels you have been unfair to him (such as unexpectedly touch a leg, ask him to back off, do his girth too quickly, not be quick to fetch him in... anything where he perceives he has been hard done to) he squeals!

It could also be that we had been doing regular walks out in-hand, and with me having visited mum with Covid, that had to stop as I was isolating. 

I was feeling low, not sure he helped, but I decided to use positive reinforcement for whatever I wanted, just because it demanded less emotional reserves. It has actually been a huge success!

Rigsby has mallenders and CPL, and was not good to clip. But, now with positive reinforcement, we clip a leg every day. I touch with the clippers, if the leg stays still he gets a treat. He has soon caught on to that one! If I do find a scab (or catch the pisiform bone) he will still squeal and snatch, but now, when I play fair, he plays fair. He even looks forward to being clipped!

I have also had advisement that his feet now do look, after all, as if he will make a ridden horse. He has shed a shed load of sole, the new outline is convex rather than concave. It all looks a betters stronger shape. I was given permission to do a little trot on the arena to start to build his work up. We have done 10 days like this, but we just do mostly walk with 3 circles each rein in trot if on long lines, or one circle each rein if ridden. 

TBH, at first his trot was... worrying. He was resentful. His ears back. The gait was lumpy. It was on the forehand, there was no steering. The first time I asked he was really cross, but he got over that quite quickly when he found I was not impressed. 

Once I could actually get a trot, I managed to time the 'good boy' and downward transition for any time he made an improvement, and it is getting better! Sometimes, both on long lines and twice under saddle, I have felt everything sort of engage and his back come up, and it all becomes co-ordinated and amazing. 

Today Mr Red was home, he came to watch me ride. Today Rigsby was the best yet. Lovely walk, engaged both ways at trot, upward transition off the voice command. Just a warm up at walk, one circle at trot either way. Mr Red laughed when I said that this was the extent of his work so far (3 months into ownership) but had to admit he looked better than he thought he would. I think Mr Red thinks 10 minutes is too short, but I am doing slowly slowly. 

So, that is where we are at now. Better feet, a good weight, improved manners on the ground, him training me to use treats , improved long lining, improved under saddle - he also looks amazing! In particular, with clipping each leg twice a week, his skin is looking fantastic. No scabs, just the odd flake behind the knee and the creases above the fetlock are still there.  I don't suppose it matters how slow we go really, it is currently in the correct direction.


----------



## ITPersonnage (19 December 2020)

Love this. It's the two way conversation that makes a relationship ! You and he deserve to have a lot of fun, please keep the thread going


----------



## Spanny (19 December 2020)

ITPersonnage said:



			Love this. It's the two way conversation that makes a relationship ! You and he deserve to have a lot of fun, please keep the thread going 

Click to expand...

This! I am so enjoying following your journey with Rigsby - your patience and empathy with him is inspiring and it's wonderful to see how he's blossoming because of it.


----------



## Red-1 (21 December 2020)

Yesterday was a day of ups and downs.

Firstly, I was out of isolation, YAY, so Rigsby and I went for a walk in-hand round the village. He is a breath of fresh air, beholden to no one, his own man. Lovely walk out in the winter sunshine. Lovely to reconnect with the outside, mud, strangers and unpredictability. I think it lifted both our spirits.

It was also good as this was the first time I was able to see how much his latest trim, done a few weeks ago, has altered him again. No stomp to his walk, much more confident in his feet. He is landing flat to heel first, the first time the fronts have been anything even towards a heel first landing. Also, after his latest trim a few weeks ago, his feet have been deepening and his frogs growing. I had seen this improvement on the arena, but couldn't say how he would be on the road. I am so happy we are taking it slowly, allowing his natural stride to change from stomp where he was stubbing the toe down early, to a fuller length of stride where he is confident to land. Not there yet, I have another 5 weeks before his next trim (I do run a rasp round in-between times, Fiona does the balancing and improving, I then maintain what she has done as best I can). So, until the next trim I am sticking with a little bit of trot on the arena, mainly walking out in-hand but I may sneak a ride or two round the block as a Xmas treat!

Then, a trip to mum's care home to clear her room. It was quite cleansing for me actually, the room was still lovely, clean, peaceful and sunny. A really nice atmosphere and lovely staff too.
After so long locked in at home, it felt weird to be out again!

Tomorrow I go to Lincoln to see a solicitor for help in dealing with all the legal stuff. Legal stuff, of this sort, is not my forte. I have been under so much stress, for so long, that I think I am better to let someone else do the paperwork, at best then it is likely to be correct! I had to check what tier they were in and everything, Covid is making stuff hard!


----------



## Amymay (21 December 2020)

You write so beautifully Red Xxx. Hope all goes well tomorrow x


----------



## PapaverFollis (21 December 2020)

Handing over legal stuff seems sensible to me.  I'm sorry it's hard.  Glad Rigsby's feet are getting better.


----------



## Annagain (21 December 2020)

You’re totally right to get an expert in to deal with the legal side. It’s an extra stress you don’t need at the moment and with covid the less running around you have to do, the better. Hoping you and Mr Red have a peaceful Christmas, with a couple of little rides round the block on Rigsby for an extra treat.


----------



## Red-1 (22 December 2020)

I just realised, I haven't done any photos for a while. Took these this morning. I think he is changing shape, still can see the outline of his back ribs, all ribs if he bends or takes a deep breath, just right for him.

It was tricky lungeing on 2 reins and taking photos with my phone at the same time. It feels a bit special now he is allowed a bit of trot.


----------



## wren123 (22 December 2020)

Lovely photos, I hope you're OK at the solicitors.


----------



## Wishfilly (22 December 2020)

He is looking gorgeous! So exciting that his feet sounds like they have improved loads!


----------



## PapaverFollis (22 December 2020)

He looks great. Wish I could get a belly line like that on my dobbers.


----------



## Red-1 (24 December 2020)

Had a blah Christmas Eve morning, trip to the local town to pay for mum's funeral. But... then there is Rigsby.

He 'got it' at trot today.

I mean, I am sitting like a sack of spuds, but he went like a dream. 2 circuits each way at trot under saddle now.


----------



## jnb (24 December 2020)

Looking good....wish I had your school, I have only hacking (fabulous but very wet & muddy and steep and full of bl**dy day trippers currently)


----------



## TPO (24 December 2020)

Whoot whoo 😗 you are both looking great! 

You are not a sack of spuds by any stretch and Rigsby is looking fab 😍


----------



## J&S (24 December 2020)

Definitely responding to treatment.  Hope you have a fun time with him over christmas and New Year.


----------



## Red-1 (25 December 2020)

Yay, Rigsby and I made it out for a Xmas ride today. I didn't think it would happen. It was only his Third ride out since March! We just did 1 mile, most of his road work still should be in-hand, but for Xmas, I made an exception.

Hats off to Mr Red for coming along the main road part in the car to take photos!


----------



## ycbm (25 December 2020)

Your smile is infectious!


----------



## chaps89 (25 December 2020)

Aww. Love his little Santa hat and snuggly nose in the second photo. I'm so glad you have him to help you smile at this difficult time.


----------



## southerncomfort (25 December 2020)

Very, very happy for you. 🙂


----------



## Wishfilly (25 December 2020)

I love the little Christmas hat. You both look like you are really enjoying yourselves. Photo number 2 is a keeper I think!


----------



## Red-1 (25 December 2020)

Wishfilly said:



			I love the little Christmas hat. You both look like you are really enjoying yourselves. Photo number 2 is a keeper I think!
		
Click to expand...

Ha, it would be except I am wearing 3 jackets and look like Michelin woman!!!


----------



## Miss_Millie (25 December 2020)

I've so enjoyed reading your entire thread. Rigsby has such a kind face. He looks to be a dream pony to me <3


----------



## Red-1 (26 December 2020)

I rode Rigsby on the arena this morning. 

I already said ^^^, I had lost my direction a bit lately with schooling with everything that has been happening. Not that we haven't had nice rides, but I have perhaps not been very prescriptive.

Yesterday, the ride out on the road showed how much work is still to be done. he blatantly ignores the leg (to be fair, I don't think he even knows of the importance of listening) so his steering is ropey (hence Mr Red doing the main road part with us). I am also aware of how I seem to be toes down in all photos, in an attempt to wriggle my heel into his furry sides to get a result. 

Today I only rode 15 minutes, but we did a lot of work on helping him to be self reliant to stay on track (in speed, energy and direction), to listen when a leg is applied (meaning I can't carry him constantly on the leg, 'cos if I do, he numbs to it and can't hear it). Also learning to actually move sideways off the leg (again meaning I can't carry him constantly on the leg, 'cos if I do, he can't hear me...). 

A Fabulous schooling session. We also did one circle and one circuit on each rein in trot, and it was better. Our first actual circle! Riggers is ace!


----------



## ycbm (26 December 2020)

the joys of schooling green horses, when your first 20m circle is a major milestone 😁


----------



## J&S (26 December 2020)

.Yes, I can well remember riding a 20 mtr circle one 1/4 at a time!


----------



## TPO (26 December 2020)

Merry Christmas Red & Rigsby 😁 you both look very happy


----------



## Red-1 (26 December 2020)

TPO said:



			Merry Christmas Red & Rigsby 😁 you both look very happy
		
Click to expand...

He is a good thing from 2020!


----------



## Red-1 (31 December 2020)

Today was the day of mum's funeral.

Rigsby came into his own.

First of all, we had to get out to do chores for him. Everything was frozen, including his soaked hay  I had to use a kettle to defrost it. He was suited and out, it was thankfully a hard frost today rather than the threatened snow. We are a remote village and I dreaded being snowed in.

The funeral was not what I had planned for mum but, to be honest, none of her journey since the fall was what I had planned. It was, however, nice. There were 8 of us, a small procession from the village. The service was small as the Crem is limiting services to 20 minutes at the moment due to high demand. Everything went as it should.

Rigsby, yes, he came into his own. We got home and, despite being given extra hay, he screamed for more. The dogs were also happy that we were back. The animals are a great comfort.

It is gone 1pm and the school is still frozen, so Rigsby won't be worked today. he will be fine with that. He is the same worked or not.

I am here, raising a glass of brandy to mum.


----------



## rabatsa (31 December 2020)

Hugs.


----------



## SaddlePsych'D (31 December 2020)

My thoughts are with you today Red. Funerals are difficult at the best of times, but lockdown/covid ones are something else.


----------



## TPO (31 December 2020)

Thinking of you Red x


----------



## Red-1 (31 December 2020)

TPO said:



			Thinking of you Red x
		
Click to expand...

Thankyou, and thank you all who are thinking about us. We are in strange times indeed. Virtual support rules OK, as family can't be present (they are all now in tier 4 so no family could come).


----------



## palo1 (31 December 2020)

So glad you were able to be at some peace with the funeral you were able to have.  Animals thankfully often bring us back to the moment and are enormously comforting. Such a sad time for you - I hope 2021 brings much better times.


----------



## ycbm (31 December 2020)

Wish I could offer more than virtual support Red.
.


----------



## Rosemary28 (31 December 2020)

Red, I hope today can bring you some peace. We had a similar experience with my Grandma’s funeral at the crematorium, it was a bit traumatic.

Animals really are amazing at grounding us. My friend always says whatever happens, animals will always bring you back to where should be. Rigsby is awesome and I can’t wait to see more of your adventures with him!

Happy New Year, and I hope 2021 is a better year for you x


----------



## GoldenWillow (31 December 2020)

Thinking of you, take care x


----------



## ozpoz (31 December 2020)

Thinking of you Red. x


----------



## Red-1 (1 January 2021)

Me again.

I put on a Club House thread, about my goals etc for the future. Usually it would be all about achievements, this year was different, I will quote...



Red-1 said:



			Happy New Year's day, we have made it to 2021.

I usually have a list of goals, wants, hopes, or wishes. This year, my *wants* are smaller. Just for Mr Red and I to make it, healthy, through to next year would be wonderful.

That is it.

Of course, I also *wish* for all family, friends and animals to be healthy too, but if 2019 and 2020 taught me one thing, it is that we are all on our own journeys.

Of course, I *hope* for fun times too. But, my feeling right now is that, as long as Mr Red and I are a team, anything else can be dealt with, one thing at a time.

I guess a Covid cure would be nice!

One thing I know, everything changes. Time, tide, the mountains, circumstances, fortunes... everything. That can be a worry when everything is going well (!) but when things gave not been so good, that is also a comfort. Life is a rollercoaster. If you are reading this you are still on board your 'coaster cart. I wish you good fortune.

Anyone else have any goals, hopes, wants or wishes?
		
Click to expand...

But then, this New Year's Day morning, Rigsby goes and blows it all out of the water again...

...... We went for a hack, round the whole village.....

What is this I see from my fine stead? Yes, first daffodils are out!

New daffodils. Proof that the shortest day is done and there is promise of spring. Circle of life.

Also, Riding Rigsby round the village was a 2020 goal. He was fit for the short block on Christmas Day, but not further round the village to the church, as was the 'plan'. More conditioning of his feet, and this morning we managed that last year's goal!

Good old Riggers, keeping it all real.


----------



## Annagain (1 January 2021)

I love this. Everything is frozen solid round here, including the school which normally never freezes, so it’s a day in front of the fire for us but it’s nice to know there are daffs out somewhere! What a positive to start 2021 with, you are Rigsby were clearly meant to find each other.


----------



## TPO (1 January 2021)

Happy New Year Mr & Mrs Red and Rigsby 🎊

All the very best for 2021


----------



## Red-1 (1 January 2021)

TPO said:



			Happy New Year Mr & Mrs Red and Rigsby 🎊

All the very best for 2021
		
Click to expand...

And to you and yours. X


----------



## Red-1 (5 January 2021)

Poor Rigsby, over the weekend he had sudden onset dandruff at the base of his mane on his withers, so I had half a suspicion he could be harbouring critters, so he had a wash. Luckily for him it was before the heating broke so he had hot water, and he has heat lamps in his grooming parlour too along with massage with loads of towels. One pampered pony, but his coat did take a while to dry with the blanket clip. He was steamy under the lamps!

He now looks very smart and was good for a quick ride on the school today. First ride for a few days as he was furious to be washed on Sunday 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 and was quite anti social when lunged after washing and walked out the day after.

He seems to have forgiven me today though and he was a star through and through. It was our first day of sustained trotting, we must have done 5 laps and a few circles on the right rein, a bit less on the left as he was surprised at the speed and energy I was asking for. He seemed to really enjoy it though and is finding work easier and easier.

I have also attended to his feet four times in 10 days. With mum dying, I hadn't been trimming and shaping as much. They look great now and he is tough even on stones.

I work in a primary school, so work has been frustrating and confusing with the ever changing Govt. priorities. I am so glad that, at the end of the day, there is Rigsby!


----------



## TPO (5 January 2021)

A very shiny mane after all of his pampering! 

There is no stopping you both now that hes cracked trotting. 

That's excellent news about his hooves too and that the shape has improved so much. Happy days 😁


----------



## Red-1 (7 January 2021)

After all that stress over the past 2 years, having lost mum before Christmas and dealing with all the stuff that came with, I had hoped that 2021 would be a bit easier.

Nope, I work in a wonderful primary school. First day back as a whole school was Monday. School is wonderful, but it is a worry when UNISON emailed me the day before to tell me that my workplace is not safe, I shouldn't go in, and here is a letter to hand to the headteacher saying I won't be in!

Aaaagh! Stress!

I went to work as normal, it is my job and I know we have done everything we can to make school safe...only to find that night that BoJo had done a complete U turn and now schools would be shut, after just 1 day. 

I was so angry! Not with school, I am angry for the fact that my risk of Covid was upped for the sake of 1 day! Surely he could have paused the return? He had enough notice that people in the know thought it unwise. If we had been back a week before the u turn I would have thought that at least the kids had a week back, the risk would have been worthwhile. But, all the risk for 1 day? stupidity. 

We are still in school every day, with vulnerable and key workers' children. School is plunged into difference again, but we are pulling as a team, there is stress but it will be OK. I do find, however, that after a loooong time with a lot of stress, my resilience for stress is lower. 

So, how great was it to have Rigsby, I was too hyper to ride (again) due to the additional stress that the heating has just broken, we need a new boiler, it was predicted -3 at night, only went up to 2 degrees in the day, the boiler will be a week in coming, Aaaaagh. 

So, I simply took Rigsby for a walk in-hand. 

Just a walk. 

It was sunny.

He enjoyed the stroll.

Me and my horse, going for a walk. 

Thank goodness for Riggers!


----------



## Red-1 (9 January 2021)

No relaxing weekend for me... Boiler being fitted and the house is upside down again. Noise of drilling, moved the furniture, carpets, just mess everywhere.

Dogs are stressed, and we have spent most of the day with no water. Didn't even get the horse water done early on because it was frozen .

But, there is always Rigsby to walk! He is a champ. Just what the doctor ordered.

Best bit was when we hit 2 patches of black ice. Sporty horses tend to slip and slide. Rigsby and I know about ice, we both shortened our strides and made like a penguin in our gait.

God bless Rigsby!


----------



## ycbm (9 January 2021)

He's the right colour for a penguin,  too  🐧


----------



## Roxylola (9 January 2021)

Clever Rigsby. I often forget supercob is in fact a cob and he surprises me by being sure footed and sensible when necessary. Other times I expect him to be a cob and he surprises me by being a dragon 🤣


----------



## Red-1 (14 January 2021)

Two days ago, I actually started to feel better. The sun was out. It was cold, and possibly I would normally have not ridden, but I had to take my box for prep for the test (already delayed due to Covid) and that is essential, as if the box is off the road, Rigsby wouldn't be able to get to the vet. So, I drove to the service place and rode my bike back.

Riding my bike made me feel alive! I felt enlivened enough to ride, for the first time in a while. I only rode on the school as the sun was a bit low for being safe with traffic, but 15 minutes in the school was ace. Rigsby is still so weak. Can't manage much work at all. Time. We have all the time in the world to help him be fitter and move correctly.

Then yesterday, it was raining. I probably wouldn't have ridden again, but... I had the most wonderful surprise. A bunch of flowers delivered from Rigsby's old owner. We have kept in touch, she has been very supportive whilst I have been having a tough time, and is happy that Riggers is being cared for. 

That buoyed me up enough that we went for a ride IN THE RAIN!!! I haven't actually voluntarily got wet riding for an age, so had to go find waterproofs from the wardrobe! We had a lovely ride. Rigsby really enjoyed his ride, very proud. Knees high and high blowing. Good boy. 

Then... today. It has been snowing. 
I thought Riggers would be enjoying it... Nope, he refused to eat his lunchtime hay and persuaded me to fetch him in! I accepted his request as some lami prone horses get triggered by cold feet. Plus he was on snow stilts.

Rigsby thinks his mum is ace. In a warm bed, under his duvet rug, with feet clean.

3 feel-good days in a row, after ages of feeling rubbish.


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (15 January 2021)

Aww what a lovely post  So glad you are feeling a bit better and had chance to ride...and how lovely of Rigsby's old mum to send flowers..!!! ❤


----------



## Rosemary28 (15 January 2021)

What a lovely boy. He really landed on his hooves with you. Love his moustache!


----------



## TPO (15 January 2021)

Aww bless him. I do like the snow picture!

So happy to read that you've had some good days and I'm glad that Rigsby has felt the same. It sounds like you are both enjoying your time together and the increased exercising time 😊


----------



## Wishfilly (15 January 2021)

The view looks great from up there!


----------



## Red-1 (17 January 2021)

What a difference a bit of sun makes!

After several days of not working, yesterday the side road was still snowy except for 2 tyre tracks, but they were wide enough and he is a sensible chap, so we went for a hand walk.

Only walked about 1km in total as the silly horse seemed to dislike walking away from me (one in each tyre track was my idea) and I didn't want him right behind me or walking on the snow, but he wanted to be close so I ended up walking on the snow  




The arena was still white over but I was satisfied that I did what I could, besides even a little walk up the road and back was fun.

Then the sun came out!

So today we did our 6th ever hack. He was great! We had a new '1st' as it was the first time we had met other horses out hacking. We stood and chatted for a few minutes (the two family members at one side of the junction and me at the other) then the big ask, to split up again. He was not quite as responsive to my aid to move away, but he did it without fuss or fanfare, so I am happy with that.

6 hacks and I have had him since September  but the important thing is that we are hacking and enjoying it now. His feet seem to be managing and all is well with Rigsby's world.


----------



## TPO (17 January 2021)

He looks fantastic 😍


----------



## ITPersonnage (17 January 2021)

Lovely picture


----------



## PapaverFollis (17 January 2021)

He's gorgeous. Lovely big feet too.

Does he have a hi-viz walker rug? Where did he get that from?  I really want one for The Beast... apologies if I asked this last time there was a picture. I thought about asking but can't remember if I did or not or what the answer was!


----------



## Rosemary28 (17 January 2021)

I want a Rigsby! He is looking fantastic 😀


----------



## Red-1 (17 January 2021)

PapaverFollis said:



			He's gorgeous. Lovely big feet too.

Does he have a hi-viz walker rug? Where did he get that from?  I really want one for The Beast... apologies if I asked this last time there was a picture. I thought about asking but can't remember if I did or not or what the answer was!
		
Click to expand...

Yes it is, from eBay!

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Waterpro...var=432038791630&_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649


----------



## Squeak (17 January 2021)

Red-1 said:



			What a difference a bit of sun makes!

After several days of not working, yesterday the side road was still snowy except for 2 tyre tracks, but they were wide enough and he is a sensible chap, so we went for a hand walk.

Only walked about 1km in total as the silly horse seemed to dislike walking away from me (one in each tyre track was my idea) and I didn't want him right behind me or walking on the snow, but he wanted to be close so I ended up walking on the snow  

View attachment 63457


The arena was still white over but I was satisfied that I did what I could, besides even a little walk up the road and back was fun.

Then the sun came out!

So today we did our 6th ever hack. He was great! We had a new '1st' as it was the first time we had met other horses out hacking. We stood and chatted for a few minutes (the two family members at one side of the junction and me at the other) then the big ask, to split up again. He was not quite as responsive to my aid to move away, but he did it without fuss or fanfare, so I am happy with that.

6 hacks and I have had him since September  but the important thing is that we are hacking and enjoying it now. His feet seem to be managing and all is well with Rigsby's world.

View attachment 63458

Click to expand...


Rigsby always sounds so brilliant.  He's looking so well and happy too.  He is one very lucky horse.


----------



## ycbm (17 January 2021)

Red-1 said:



			What a difference a bit of sun makes!

After several days of not working, yesterday the side road was still snowy except for 2 tyre tracks, but they were wide enough and he is a sensible chap, so we went for a hand walk.

Only walked about 1km in total as the silly horse seemed to dislike walking away from me (one in each tyre track was my idea) and I didn't want him right behind me or walking on the snow, but he wanted to be close so I ended up walking on the snow  

View attachment 63457


The arena was still white over but I was satisfied that I did what I could, besides even a little walk up the road and back was fun.

Then the sun came out!

So today we did our 6th ever hack. He was great! We had a new '1st' as it was the first time we had met other horses out hacking. We stood and chatted for a few minutes (the two family members at one side of the junction and me at the other) then the big ask, to split up again. He was not quite as responsive to my aid to move away, but he did it without fuss or fanfare, so I am happy with that.

6 hacks and I have had him since September  but the important thing is that we are hacking and enjoying it now. His feet seem to be managing and all is well with Rigsby's world.

View attachment 63458

Click to expand...


Looking fab,  the pair of you. You're so well matched


----------



## Michen (17 January 2021)

Ahhh looking brill


----------



## SaddlePsych'D (17 January 2021)

I so love a Rigsby update! What a fab companion for you and a handsome boy too


----------



## littleshetland (18 January 2021)

What a handsome boy!  As the owner of a feathery legged Friesian, if he gets any suspicious looking scabs popping up, I slap some 'Conotrane' cream on and it sorts it out pretty swiftly.  I think you're going to have loads of fun, and good luck with him!


----------



## My equine life (19 January 2021)

I would be feeding a low calorie Low sugar balancer so he’s getting everything he needs. I know there’s lots out there that are lami safe. He’s gorgeous!!


----------



## Red-1 (20 January 2021)

My equine life said:



			I would be feeding a low calorie Low sugar balancer so he’s getting everything he needs. I know there’s lots out there that are lami safe. He’s gorgeous!!
		
Click to expand...

Oh, his diet is well sorted  thank you.

He is on soaked hay, 11kg (up from 10 as the weather is colder and he has started some sort of formal work). He has one feed in the evening, consisting of one mug (unsoaked volume) speedy beet, one 3lb scoop Top Chop Zero, Micronised Linseed, Trinity Consultant's Western Salts (vitamin and mineral), and occasional gut support if his poos get hard.

He has also just finished his second treatment with Trinity Consultants' L94 liquid, 10 day course. Both times, his legs started to fill (he also has CPL) and each time the treatment has brought them under control quickly. He will be wormed shortly and I will be taking advice on treatment after that too, as it will hopefully ward off risk of lami due to worming.

Sadly, I have never treated my horses, but Rigsby is the exception. He needs his legs clipping twice a week, and has bad associations with clippers due to Mallenders. That is under control with his legs washed every week with T Gel shampoo, but he still fears it and if there is one, tiny scab he has a bit of a breakdown. So, we do a clip or two, then he is treated. I used the remainder of Formula 4 Feet left over from a previous horse, which is not really lami friendly, but at least he is treated with something nutritious and high value to him, so he really tries hard to keep his feet on the floor and be good. He gets maybe 3 nuts for a good stand! That translates to a handful per session. That is a worthwhile payoff for me.

He also gets a treat for his girth, one for mounting and one for the end of the ride. Plus one for being caught. I know, I have never treated horses before, but with Rigsby, he is simply a pleasure if he is 'paid' for his co-operation. His out and about treats are dried rose hips. One single rose hip per treat. They are pretty negligible.


----------



## PapaverFollis (20 January 2021)

Have a look at Pure horse treats for a convenient low everything horse treating option, Red.  My demand-a-cobs love them but sugar and starch very low, no molasses etc.  And they are not expensive. 

I might get some dried rosehips for my lot too.  I hadn't thought of that.  They might be good "lorry treats/horse gin" for scary big stuff out hacking.


----------



## Red-1 (20 January 2021)

PapaverFollis said:



			Have a look at Pure horse treats for a convenient low everything horse treating option, Red.  My demand-a-cobs love them but sugar and starch very low, no molasses etc.  And they are not expensive.

I might get some dried rosehips for my lot too.  I hadn't thought of that.  They might be good "lorry treats/horse gin" for scary big stuff out hacking.
		
Click to expand...

I bought the rose hips for a previous horse, but they are not sweet and she turned her nose up at them. Rigsby is a dustbin though, he loves them.


----------



## Red-1 (20 January 2021)

Rigsby deserves a proud mummy post!

I had intended to ride before work yesterday in the rain, but as I was about to set off I saw that the council had closed the back road due to flooding.

I like a bit of flooding, all my previous horses were eventers and expected to boldly traverse flooded roads, but Rigsby, hmmm don't know if he is yet flood friendly. Yesterday, it was a bit late in the day to go out and potentially have a problem, which could make me late for work, so today I left the yard for 8.30, loads of time to sort any issues.

I prepped him by getting his tootsies wet in every puddle, came to the road and found... Not floods, but a huge hole in the road and barricades from the dyke to almost the thorney hedge.
Well, he was a hero. No hesitation. It was very tight, touched both sides 
	
	
		
		
	


	








 but he went through with just a bit 'o rhythmic high blowing, knees high and neck arched. No rushing, no spinning, no refusing...

Rigsby is ace. Good job he has been on a diet though, or he wouldn't have fitted through. I'm fact, I have had to increase his feed this month.

At the moment he is more a Ribsby than a Rigsby


----------



## cauda equina (20 January 2021)

Good boy!

If it makes you feel better about treating him - he is earning them, so they're positive reinforcement and not merely treats
Mine agree that Pure horse treats are delicious. They also like Simple System Haycare (which is just cubes of compressed Timothy)


----------



## Red-1 (20 January 2021)

cauda equina said:



			Good boy!

If it makes you feel better about treating him - he is earning them, so they're positive reinforcement and not merely treats
Mine agree that Pure horse treats are delicious. They also like Simple System Haycare (which is just cubes of compressed Timothy)
		
Click to expand...

The dried rose hips were super cheap, so a few years ago I bought 3 x 2kg sacks. We have rose hips enough for 2 years, I reckon.

I also have 7 remaining bags of horse treats that Rigsby can't have, Spillars herbal ones, with added biotin. What a waste of £££ they were!

Anyway, Rigsby came in like a drowned rat in the monsoon.

There are many reasons I love my husband. This is one of them.

Mr Red
	
 would never let a horse have to put a wet rug on. So I am allowed, nay, encouraged, to fetch them in to dry overnight over the dining chairs.

Superman!

I think it helps that I keep the rugs clean!


----------



## Red-1 (21 January 2021)

Rigsby - he may be short on athleticism, but he is not short on character!

Normally, in the morning (6.30) he is at the front of his stable, demanding to be turned out to go get his fresh hay. Except...

Occasionally, when the weather is really bad, he would rather stay in. On those days, he lurks in the back of the stable. Sometimes I have been unable to catch him - you can imagine how impressed I am with THAT little trick, especially at 6.30am! He will turn away, again and again, playing me for the fool.

Other times he will greet me but squeal loudly whenever I try to put the halter on. Sort of compliant, but protesting.  It makes me jump. I have given up trying to train this out of him, it seems irrational to train the horse from expressing his own opinion.

I have decreased the non compliant days by offering a dried rose hip whenever he is haltered. Yes, me, who never tit-bitted horses. Rigsby is ruled by his stomach so generally, now, he wants the halter... Unless the weather is bad.

Last night, it lashed it down and was windy. This morning Mr Red was off and I am not working until the afternoon, so I was going to have a leisurely breakfast and ride soon after. Knowing that Riggers would have been out of hay for some time, I decided he could have half his hay in bed before my breakfast. Anything for a happy horse.

I went out to find that today was going to be a 'rather stay in bed' day. He was lurking at the back of the stable rather than being up front. Rigsby was de-light-ed to find I made no attempt to go to him, and shortly after I arrived on the yard his breakfast was delivered.

Breakfast in bed. He actually let out a celebratory whinny. I was serenaded for my efforts.

Rigsby. A horse with his own opinion, and not afraid to share it


----------



## ycbm (21 January 2021)

Red-1 said:



			The dried rose hips were super cheap, so a few years ago I bought 3 x 2kg sacks. We have rose hips enough for 2 years, I reckon.

I also have 7 remaining bags of horse treats that Rigsby can't have, Spillars herbal ones, with added biotin. What a waste of £££ they were!

Anyway, Rigsby came in like a drowned rat in the monsoon.

There are many reasons I love my husband. This is one of them.

Mr Red
	View attachment 63659
 would never let a horse have to put a wet rug on. So I am allowed, nay, encouraged, to fetch them in to dry overnight over the dining chairs.

Superman!

I think it helps that I keep the rugs clean!
		
Click to expand...


He's a keeper.


----------



## PapaverFollis (21 January 2021)

You've got to love an opinionated, chatty one.


----------



## Miss_Millie (21 January 2021)

I absolutely love his personality. And I love even more that you adore him for it, rather than seeing it as a 'vice'.

He kind of reminds me of one of my rabbits - she is VERY opiniated, and will stomp her foot when she's in a grump with me. She likes to let her thoughts be known, and it just makes me love her even more!


----------



## Red-1 (21 January 2021)

Rigsby's morning schooling session...

I love schooling. Rigsby's old owner never rode him on an arena. Rigsby is having to learn my way of doing things 

So far, we tackled his pushing into the bridle and stopping him from yawing/snatching. Because he was only allowed 10 minutes at walk, we did this mainly at halt and rein back, until he could then carry it forward at walk. So front end sorted, but, we never really have opened up his stride.

I have been relaxed about that, as he had bad (lami) feet and bad musculature for holding himself, with plenty of compensations going on from keeping weight off his poorly feet. So, his front end has started to look pretty enough, he has started to use his abs due to me keeping the top line longer, but he has never really rounded his back and put himself in a position to open his shoulders, engage his back end and push from behind.

He wasn't ready before, he was still landing toe first, so opening the shoulder would have been uncomfortable. Now, he is better with his feet. 3 out of four heel first landing, the 4th is almost level. He is now allowed to trot.

Trot... At first the transition up was a leap forward, head thrown up and back, his shoulders were earthbound and this was one way to get them out the way. He dragged forwards from the shoulders rather than stepping and driving from behind. Rigsby has a strong sense of fairness, and if I had tried to over-ride and be prescriptive, he would have rebelled 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 so improvement has to be worth it to Rigsby, he has to think it is of benefit to him.

We have done a few weeks where I have been simply glad to get a trot. Then glad to get one and hold one for a lap or two. Now, we are ready for more.

Our schooling sessions have changed. Now, he has already cracked standing still to be mounted and while I do girths/gloves etc (rose hip treat when he stands still has sorted that!). We walk on and I ask for a swinging walk. I allow a nag for 2 laps (so I know that his joints are moving, he is almost OAP territory!) then I stop using my legs to hold him into the walk. When the walk dies, I ask once, politely, to resume the swinging walk. If he does, happy days. If not, I ask for trot.
He has to trot until he offers a bit of... well at the moment, a bit of SOMETHING as opposed to resentment at having to work! In two sessions, this is working well. As soon as he offers a few steps of something better, he is allowed to walk. I repair the walk (love that phrase) and then be quiet.

And repeat.

So, if he offers a swinging walk without me having to nag him, we just enjoy the walk. I always give him a polite reminder to maintain a swinging/rhythmic walk, he is beginning to realise that this is the easiest option. But, if he ignores my request, we go forth to trot. He is also beginning to realise that if he is enthusiastic, he only has to do 5 steps before he can walk again.

And repeat.

Repeat, repeat, repeat.

The good thing is that:
1. We are practicing upward transitions and sometimes they are starting to drive from behind, no ears in my face and a shoulder-hop forwards.
2. We are no longer doing laps, we can do turns, circles (large ones at the moment) and changes of rein.
3. Schooling has more variety.

The sessions are very short, 10 minutes, as he does find moving from behind very difficult. I am also not at all interested in the head end now, he knows how to respond to the bit and we are now teaching how to respond to the leg and use the rear. If I try to sort out both at once, he finds that confusing.

Most people probably think it is like watching paint dry, but to me, it is exciting!


----------



## Errin Paddywack (21 January 2021)

That improvement is so rewarding isn't it.  I took a little section C welsh on loan.  She was 16 at the time.  Original owner had supposedly done dressage with her but stifle problems requiring a couple of ops had put paid to that so she was sold as a companion at 10.   She came sound and was given the go ahead to do a bit of work so someone started riding her a bit and after her some children were allowed to ride her in the arena.  The new owner no longer needed her as a companion and thought she would appreciate doing a bit more so put her on loan to me.  First time I rode her I really wondered what I had taken on.  I was bareback as didn't have a suitable saddle.  Very sensible at walk but asked for trot, only very gently and her head was in the air and she went into a jackhammer very short striding trot.  It was impossible to sit to.  I did very little with her but my sister rode her quite often, only about 10 mins at a time and just in the field.  Gradually she learnt that no-one was going to swing on her mouth as I guessed the children probably had and started to drop her head and relax her back.  The difference in that pony was amazing and it became possible to believe that once upon a time she had done dressage.  Sadly, just after I retired and finally had some time to play with her my sister found her dead in the field.  The satisfaction though of seeing that improvement in her was immense and I will always be glad we had her even if we didn't do much with her.


----------



## Red-1 (21 January 2021)

Errin Paddywack said:



			That improvement is so rewarding isn't it.  I took a little section C welsh on loan.  She was 16 at the time.  Original owner had supposedly done dressage with her but stifle problems requiring a couple of ops had put paid to that so she was sold as a companion at 10.   She came sound and was given the go ahead to do a bit of work so someone started riding her a bit and after her some children were allowed to ride her in the arena.  The new owner no longer needed her as a companion and thought she would appreciate doing a bit more so put her on loan to me.  First time I rode her I really wondered what I had taken on.  I was bareback as didn't have a suitable saddle.  Very sensible at walk but asked for trot, only very gently and her head was in the air and she went into a jackhammer very short striding trot.  It was impossible to sit to.  I did very little with her but my sister rode her quite often, only about 10 mins at a time and just in the field.  Gradually she learnt that no-one was going to swing on her mouth as I guessed the children probably had and started to drop her head and relax her back.  The difference in that pony was amazing and it became possible to believe that once upon a time she had done dressage.  Sadly, just after I retired and finally had some time to play with her my sister found her dead in the field.  The satisfaction though of seeing that improvement in her was immense and I will always be glad we had her even if we didn't do much with her.
		
Click to expand...

I am sorry that had a sad ending. Yes, it is all very absorbing to me. Rigsby hasn't been ridden badly, his old family were great, they just wanted him to hack though, so he needs a whole new skill set. He is 16 this year but I still think he can learn something different.


----------



## DabDab (21 January 2021)

I love that stage when you've worked a new horse out a bit and come up with a short-term training plan that you can start to just consistently plod through, seeing little bits of improvement week on week. It's so exciting and absorbing


----------



## Annagain (21 January 2021)

Red-1 said:



			Rigsby's morning schooling session...

I love schooling. Rigsby's old owner never rode him on an arena. Rigsby is having to learn my way of doing things 

So far, we tackled his pushing into the bridle and stopping him from yawing/snatching. Because he was only allowed 10 minutes at walk, we did this mainly at halt and rein back, until he could then carry it forward at walk. So front end sorted, but, we never really have opened up his stride.

I have been relaxed about that, as he had bad (lami) feet and bad musculature for holding himself, with plenty of compensations going on from keeping weight off his poorly feet. So, his front end has started to look pretty enough, he has started to use his abs due to me keeping the top line longer, but he has never really rounded his back and put himself in a position to open his shoulders, engage his back end and push from behind.

He wasn't ready before, he was still landing toe first, so opening the shoulder would have been uncomfortable. Now, he is better with his feet. 3 out of four heel first landing, the 4th is almost level. He is now allowed to trot.

Trot... At first the transition up was a leap forward, head thrown up and back, his shoulders were earthbound and this was one way to get them out the way. He dragged forwards from the shoulders rather than stepping and driving from behind. Rigsby has a strong sense of fairness, and if I had tried to over-ride and be prescriptive, he would have rebelled 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 so improvement has to be worth it to Rigsby, he has to think it is of benefit to him.

We have done a few weeks where I have been simply glad to get a trot. Then glad to get one and hold one for a lap or two. Now, we are ready for more.

Our schooling sessions have changed. Now, he has already cracked standing still to be mounted and while I do girths/gloves etc (rose hip treat when he stands still has sorted that!). We walk on and I ask for a swinging walk. I allow a nag for 2 laps (so I know that his joints are moving, he is almost OAP territory!) then I stop using my legs to hold him into the walk. When the walk dies, I ask once, politely, to resume the swinging walk. If he does, happy days. If not, I ask for trot.
He has to trot until he offers a bit of... well at the moment, a bit of SOMETHING as opposed to resentment at having to work! In two sessions, this is working well. As soon as he offers a few steps of something better, he is allowed to walk. I repair the walk (love that phrase) and then be quiet.

And repeat.

So, if he offers a swinging walk without me having to nag him, we just enjoy the walk. I always give him a polite reminder to maintain a swinging/rhythmic walk, he is beginning to realise that this is the easiest option. But, if he ignores my request, we go forth to trot. He is also beginning to realise that if he is enthusiastic, he only has to do 5 steps before he can walk again.

And repeat.

Repeat, repeat, repeat.

The good thing is that:
1. We are practicing upward transitions and sometimes they are starting to drive from behind, no ears in my face and a shoulder-hop forwards.
2. We are no longer doing laps, we can do turns, circles (large ones at the moment) and changes of rein.
3. Schooling has more variety.

The sessions are very short, 10 minutes, as he does find moving from behind very difficult. I am also not at all interested in the head end now, he knows how to respond to the bit and we are now teaching how to respond to the leg and use the rear. If I try to sort out both at once, he finds that confusing.

Most people probably think it is like watching paint dry, but to me, it is exciting!
		
Click to expand...

I'm going to use some of this. Charlie's walk is lovely until he's had a trot, then he thinks coming back to walk means all work is done and he can stop. If he's had a canter he's even worse - how dare I make him carry on after a lap or two of really, really hard (in his mind!) work. So far, I've been staying in walk and just trying to make him think a bit more forwards but he's ultimately lazy so I think the positive walk being the lesser of two evils might well help us crack it. Thanks.


----------



## Red-1 (22 January 2021)

The amazing adventures of Rigsby!

Today I went for an early morning ride, didn't realise how frosty it was until we were out, but Rigsby is barefoot, sensible and knows how to walk like a penguin when on ice, so we kept going.

The sun came out when we had barely set off, that beautiful golden, glowing sunshine, that only happens just at dawn and dusk. It made his mane really pretty!

We came to the road closed signs again, but this time it was because the road was flooded. Rigsby was a superstar! I even had to sing him the superstar song!

The flood was so big, it went right round the bend in the road, so you couldn't see a way out. So big, you couldn't see where the (narrow) road begun or ended and where the verges and ditch were.

Rigsby did his blowing, knees high arched neck and... marched. right. in!!!

The only (slight) issue I had was that it felt like he would like to lie down for a roll 😂😂. But, I urged him onwards and he compiled.

The water was more or less up to his tummy. Where it was maximum depth, he did question mummy's sanity, but I was not for changing my mind, so he stomped onwards. The builders in the house at the other side couldn't believe it when my little war horse emerged from the flood.

Rigsby superstar.









Sadly, he was a little lateral in his walk today ( instead of 1-2-3-4, his was 12-34) which I suspect is because he only had 1 day off from his last walk on Wednesday. So, I have banned myself from riding out again over the weekend 
	
	
		
		
	


	




. Rigsby is well deserved of his mummy taking all the time in the world though. His feet were medically shot, so even one ride out a week is a bonus!


----------



## SJJR (22 January 2021)

I love reading about your adventures with Rigsby. He sounds like one of those horses who instantly become a member of the family, full of character. Nothing better!


----------



## Squeak (22 January 2021)

That looks like some serious flooding to meet on a hack.  Clever Rigsby!


----------



## ycbm (22 January 2021)

Red-1 said:



			The amazing adventures of Rigsby!

Today I went for an early morning ride, didn't realise how frosty it was until we were out, but Rigsby is barefoot, sensible and knows how to walk like a penguin when on ice, so we kept going.

The sun came out when we had barely set off, that beautiful golden, glowing sunshine, that only happens just at dawn and dusk. It made his mane really pretty!

We came to the road closed signs again, but this time it was because the road was flooded. Rigsby was a superstar! I even had to sing him the superstar song!

The flood was so big, it went right round the bend in the road, so you couldn't see a way out. So big, you couldn't see where the (narrow) road begun or ended and where the verges and ditch were.

Rigsby did his blowing, knees high arched neck and... marched. right. in!!!

The only (slight) issue I had was that it felt like he would like to lie down for a roll 😂😂. But, I urged him onwards and he compiled.

The water was more or less up to his tummy. Where it was maximum depth, he did question mummy's sanity, but I was not for changing my mind, so he stomped onwards. The builders in the house at the other side couldn't believe it when my little war horse emerged from the flood.

Rigsby superstar.

View attachment 63767


View attachment 63771

View attachment 63772

View attachment 63773
Sadly, he was a little lateral in his walk today ( instead of 1-2-3-4, his was 12-34) which I suspect is because he only had 1 day off from his last walk on Wednesday. So, I have banned myself from riding out again over the weekend 
	
	
		
		
	


	




. Rigsby is well deserved of his mummy taking all the time in the world though. His feet were medically shot, so even one ride out a week is a bonus!
		
Click to expand...


😲  Ludo would faint!


----------



## Red-1 (26 January 2021)

I fully intended to rest Rigsby on Saturday as he was showing a lateral walk on his last hack on Friday, but then the arena has been frozen on Sunday, Monday and is still hard today. I did walk him down the road in-hand today, just to the next junction, so less than a mile in total, but he handed up with 3 days off and a light day in-hand today.

He was sound even on the stoney driveway right through, so I'm not sure if it was his foot balance or his back that was making him lateral. Or, indeed, holding himself with his back because of his feet... I do know that we had just done 1 1/2 hours riding in 3 days, a step up from what we were doing. I also know that his saddle isn't perfect, he is a short backed horse and in a 17 1/2 in saddle, but I wanted to make sure he was going to be a ridden horse before spending on a new saddle!

The new saddle is a given now, really, but lockdown is putting a slight delay. He is still happy to be saddled, happy to be mounted etc.

Meanwhile, he is due a foot trim. I do him a couple of times a week, and with my other horses I was confident to do them myself, but with him having medically compromised feet, I like Fiona to come and trim properly every 8 weeks. She is a magician. I then just tidy round in between. He has gone over 7 weeks since his last professional trim.

I haven't felt confident to put hoof photos up as yet, other then when he first came. But, today, in the absence of anything else exciting happening, I have taken a quick set of front photos whilst out on the road walking, so not the best photos. I know they are not right yet, but we are going slowly due to the lami.

Fiona is coming for the 8 week trim at the weekend, and also doing a Cranio Sacral treatment, so feet, saddle, back, or any combination of the three, he is having the best this weekend.


----------



## ycbm (26 January 2021)

Looking really good,  Red, but the fronts possibly aren't balanced if you go by the hair line and if the hair line is a true representation of the coronet band. Both fronts slightly higher to the outside? I think the sole shots show it too,  in which case I would be wanting to reduce the height of that outside wall.  

Looks like some impressive breaking out of an old necrotic layer in the sole on one of those shots.  Fairly typical of a bad bout of laminitis in the past.  

Lovely solid feet with lots to like!  Gotta love cob feet 😍


----------



## Red-1 (26 January 2021)

ycbm said:



			Looking really good,  Red, but the fronts possibly aren't balanced if you go by the hair line and if the hair line is a true representation of the coronet band. Both fronts slightly higher to the outside? I think the sole shots show it too,  in which case I would be wanting to reduce the height of that outside wall. 

Looks like some impressive breaking out of an old necrotic layer in the sole on one of those shots.  Fairly typical of a bad bout of laminitis in the past. 

Lovely solid feet with lots to like!  Gotta love cob feet 😍
		
Click to expand...

Thank you. The fronts aren't balanced, indeed, but that is because they weren't balanced the other way a couple of weeks ago, the last time I took photos, and I have over compensated. I am happy that Fiona is coming. I sent the photos to her and she just said to re-bevel the toes and leave the balance for her when she comes. Phew, it is great when you have found someone who you trust!!!


----------



## Red-1 (26 January 2021)

ycbm said:



			Looking really good,  Red, but the fronts possibly aren't balanced if you go by the hair line and if the hair line is a true representation of the coronet band. Both fronts slightly higher to the outside?
		
Click to expand...

A couple of weeks ago...

You can see that I have over-compensated!


----------



## Red-1 (27 January 2021)

Yay, finally got to ride again!!!

Just did 15 minutes in the school, starting in-hand as he seems to have gone soggy to the bit and I wanted to refresh his feel. We did a bit of reversing, then when I mounted it was all fixed 

We did a lot less trot today, as the past two lessons where he had to burst forth into trot if he didn't maintain his walk seems to have stuck. The walk was a proper 4 time, very definite steps, so no need to burst forth. There was even enough forward to actually pick the contact up again, and because it was no longer soggy in the contact got some improved walk work. 

Feels like juggling sometimes, fix this, repair that, refresh the other. 

We only actually trotted half a circuit and one 25m circle each way. It is painful, how weak he is. But, the little trot we got was improved, definite steps and not hollowed against me. 

Happy days!

He has started to use the heat lamps prior to work, plus the massage pad and heat lamps afterwards. He says he would rather be out, eating hay!


----------



## ycbm (27 January 2021)

Red-1 said:



			A couple of weeks ago...

You can see that I have over-compensated!

View attachment 64255

Click to expand...


When his soles are all in one piece,  you should be able to trim the height of the hoof wall to about 2mm above the sole edge.  While the sole is not true,  that's more difficult! 
.


----------



## jnb (27 January 2021)

@Red-1  - I really wish you could have my cob to ride in the school for a few weeks (he's ace to hack too but I have no school) - reading what you have achieved with Rigsby I know how you would love and improve my boy.
All the pieces for him are there but he's still green as grass - when I have a lesson (usually 3-4 times a month if weather permits & these are the only times we get into a school) I struggle with canter transitions (and he, with balance all around the arena - he's 15.2hh and 700Kg!)

Once a cob worms its way into your heart you'll never meet a personality like it


----------



## Red-1 (28 January 2021)

I will eventually slow down on updates, but today we did hack number 9, so it is still all shiny new and exciting.

Today was rainy, but Rigsby loves his rides out, gets his endorphin trunk out when dressed in lurid yellow, so I was keen to follow his wishes after him being bored after all the ice.

Rigsby did a good 'new' thing! With a new horse, I don't dally when leaving the yard. They have to stand before the gate, stand on the drive, then away when it is clear. I decided today, with 8 rides under our belt and Rigsby never being nappy, that we would tackle the gates. A rainy day is a good day to drive you to want to leave the stable and get straight on to keep the saddle dry.

Rigsby was a star! Parked up next to the gate, let me unlatch, then 'helped' me open it. Once through, he was a bit more clumsy to line up for it, initially opened it further, but after a discussion realised I was trying to close it, so again hooked his head over it to help me shut it! Very intelligent cob!

He strode out in the drizzle, passed the wheelie bins out for collection today without a murmer, passed the tractor in the yard opposite... superstar.

Then... Rigsby nearly shied at a pile of pallets. He gave me a 3 minute warning, his ribs bulged into my right leg. I told him to straighten up and... he did! Rigsby 'thought about' shying three times, but each time I put a leg on and told him to carry one and each time he did his 'thing' which is to high blow, arch his neck, lift his knees high and continue beautifully. When thinking about something he walks like a Fresian.

Back at the yard, he was no longer surprised that he was expected to operate his own gate so we rode right up to the stables, gate secured behind us.

One day, Rigsby may feel less enthralling. I mean, we just do half an hour at walk! But right now he is amazing to me. LOL


----------



## ITPersonnage (28 January 2021)

What a star


----------



## jnb (28 January 2021)

What I would give for half an hour at walk! (We have been iced in and my only escape - apart from my lorry which of course we can't use - is the Dingle - a very steep and narrow, sandstone and mud bridleway)
My poor cob reacted to his flu/tet jab for the first time  so he's having a few days off and is currently sorting a warm swelling about 2" across at the jab site . He's very stoic and rarely feels anything much so I think he is a bit sore.
He says: "hi Rigsby, fellow cob! I am the Red King of the Cobs in case you should feel you need a monarch .
Mum took a while to come around to my way of thinking - but I've got her where I want her now, 3 feeds a day and a lovely shelter and field - I let her pretend to work me every now and then and we go out and bring some red bits of ribbon home sometimes when the humans are allowed out. All down to me of course!"


----------



## HashRouge (28 January 2021)

I just love how much you love him, it's so nice to read! Who cares if you're just doing 30 mins in walk - it's supposed to be fun and it sounds like you're both having a blast!


----------



## planete (28 January 2021)

I am quietly cheered by Rigsby's adventures as Woody and I do our 15mn. lunging followed by 15 mn. walk and a few transitions in and out of trot, all tailored to the old woman trying to do a bit of schooling without crippling herself!  I also get a huge sense of achievement from it all these days. Two effortless steps of leg yield out of the circle felt just amazing last night.


----------



## Pippity (28 January 2021)

Red-1 said:



			One day, Rigsby may feel less enthralling. I mean, we just do half an hour at walk! But right now he is amazing to me. LOL
		
Click to expand...

I've had Blue for two years. I still have days - weeks, months - when I can't believe how perfect she is. There's nothing better than a good cob. (And nothing worse than a bad one!)


----------



## Red-1 (28 January 2021)

ITPersonnage said:



			What a star 

Click to expand...




jnb said:



			What I would give for half an hour at walk! (We have been iced in and my only escape - apart from my lorry which of course we can't use - is the Dingle - a very steep and narrow, sandstone and mud bridleway)
My poor cob reacted to his flu/tet jab for the first time  so he's having a few days off and is currently sorting a warm swelling about 2" across at the jab site . He's very stoic and rarely feels anything much so I think he is a bit sore.
He says: "hi Rigsby, fellow cob! I am the Red King of the Cobs in case you should feel you need a monarch .
Mum took a while to come around to my way of thinking - but I've got her where I want her now, 3 feeds a day and a lovely shelter and field - I let her pretend to work me every now and then and we go out and bring some red bits of ribbon home sometimes when the humans are allowed out. All down to me of course!"

View attachment 64437

Click to expand...




planete said:



			I am quietly cheered by Rigsby's adventures as Woody and I do our 15mn. lunging followed by 15 mn. walk and a few transitions in and out of trot, all tailored to the old woman trying to do a bit of schooling without crippling herself!  I also get a huge sense of achievement from it all these days. Two effortless steps of leg yield out of the circle felt just amazing last night.
		
Click to expand...




Pippity said:



			I've had Blue for two years. I still have days - weeks, months - when I can't believe how perfect she is. There's nothing better than a good cob. (And nothing worse than a bad one!)
		
Click to expand...

Thank you all. He is great, and it is fabulous to share our mini adventures with people who understand. Mr Red still isn't impressed, although he does have to admit that nowadays I smile when I ride.


----------



## ycbm (28 January 2021)

jnb said:



			What I would give for half an hour at walk! (We have been iced in and my only escape - apart from my lorry which of course we can't use - is the Dingle - a very steep and narrow, sandstone and mud bridleway)
My poor cob reacted to his flu/tet jab for the first time  so he's having a few days off and is currently sorting a warm swelling about 2" across at the jab site . He's very stoic and rarely feels anything much so I think he is a bit sore.
He says: "hi Rigsby, fellow cob! I am the Red King of the Cobs in case you should feel you need a monarch .
Mum took a while to come around to my way of thinking - but I've got her where I want her now, 3 feeds a day and a lovely shelter and field - I let her pretend to work me every now and then and we go out and bring some red bits of ribbon home sometimes when the humans are allowed out. All down to me of course!"

View attachment 64437

Click to expand...

Smart horse


----------



## ycbm (28 January 2021)

Red i can positively feel your smile!
.


----------



## Red-1 (29 January 2021)

Fiona was supposed to be coming on Sunday for full body and feet treatment, but because of the threatened snow she had to re-route to today and could only do feet.

I sneaked a schooling session in first! He was ace. Still only 10-15 minutes, only a half circuit and a circle at trot, but today was the first time he relaxed his back to the extent that he invited me to do a sitting trot. I was praising him like he won the National. Progress is so slow, but so sweet.

Fiona was able to show me where I hadn't gone far enough with his trimming and where it was out of balance. We did a road walk prior to the trim to demonstrate the lateral walk then, after the trim, another road walk to show how he is walking well again - proper 4 time. Fiona is a magician.

Fiona had previously said to keep the current saddle (it wasn't right but was 'OK' and he was going to change), but agrees that now he is ready for a new one. So, I am looking for a 17 inch black dressage saddle, where I can try before buying. I would prefer second hand. He is M/W, so a popular size. That said, I seem to be having trouble locating one  I hate saddle buying.

Rigsby was a charmer. Fiona remarked on how how whole character has changed. He was previously bullish, now he is full of character; comedic, expressive, confident, but POLITE!


----------



## Red-1 (30 January 2021)

Things are going very right, and I have changed a couple of things so can't be sure which is the magic ingredient.

Firstly, I did find a saddle to try, it wasn't successful so went back. However, I also had delivered a Prolite 3 pocket shimming pad this week and today I had a chance to play with it with my current saddle. Mr Red has a good eye for this sort of thing, and he had me jack the back of the saddle up so it wouldn't slide down and back.

It felt really different. Rigsby was full of energy, but that could have been the saddle and could have been that it is below 3 degrees with drizzle and wind, brrrr. Also, Rigsby does always go well when Fiona has been.

Whatever it was, we were trotting here, there and everywhere! We even did some wide changes of rein in trot. By the end Rigsby was seeking the contact. My mind was blown and, in the midst of wind and drizzle, my smile was so big I have sore cheeks.

There was some dodgy news as well though. Rigsby will always be on a diet, I did release the diet a little when he was slightly too light, but he quickly put the weight back on, so I tightened the diet again. This morning, he was eating his bedding  which wouldn't be so bad if it wasn't spiky rape straw kernels. I have quickly rung round and secured 5 bales of straw, which will be double netted, so he can browse!


----------



## Red-1 (30 January 2021)

Haha, not sure the barley straw will last him any length of time. He was amazed and delighted to have an extra net delivered, and was just eating it in preference to his soaked hay. It is in a small holed Martsnet, so hopefully he will spend a bit longer eating, even if he won't just browse what he needs, as I intended


----------



## ycbm (30 January 2021)

I'm lucky Red, my mare,  similar weight issues, can't give her more than 7kg haylage in midwinter,   will only eat barley straw under protest.  
.


----------



## Blazingsaddles (30 January 2021)

Red-1 said:



			Haha, not sure the barley straw will last him any length of time. He was amazed and delighted to have an extra net delivered, and was just eating it in preference to his soaked hay. It is in a small holed Martsnet, so hopefully he will spend a bit longer eating, even if he won't just browse what he needs, as I intended 

Click to expand...

Barley straw is brilliant for ‘filling’ them up. Much less calories than hay. Mine is on weighed hay but I always leave a net of barley straw, so she has something to nibble. It’s all I feed my donkeys as well.


----------



## Red-1 (30 January 2021)

Blazingsaddles said:



			Barley straw is brilliant for ‘filling’ them up. Much less calories than hay. Mine is on weighed hay but I always leave a net of barley straw, so she has something to nibble. It’s all I feed my donkeys as well.
		
Click to expand...

To my surprise, there was some left when I fetched him in, so the plan may work


----------



## Red-1 (2 February 2021)

Rigsby is having a snow day!


----------



## Red-1 (3 February 2021)

OMG - better and better.

Today, drum roll, Rigsby mastered direct transitions from halt to trot and trot to halt!!!

Not only that, but he was, for the first time, stepping under and LIFTING into the trot. This is compared to a horse that, only a couple of weeks ago, was resistant and jumping through the transition to get his shoulders out of the way.

To be fair, he seemed, at that time, to resent having to trot at all (hence temporally using it as an aversive for lazy walk!). But, I always think horses are generally obliging, so have been trying to improve his lot.

As ever, a number of things have changed: a gut supplement; Fiona came; new balance on the saddle with the new Prolite shim pad; use of celery as a training aid; straw net to supplement his hay; a couple of days off with the snow...

Either way, I was beaming and I also have to say he was very pleased with himself and his new trick!

The celery.... yes.... Rigsby can't have treats in the normal way. He has an occasional dried rose hips but, with his metabolic issues, he can't have apples, carrots - he can't have grass, or even hay unless I soak the soluble sugars out! Since having Rigsby I have had to research all sorts of medical conditions (!) and found that celery is acceptable. He loves it!

So, if he does good when ridden, we go a "good boy," that means he did good, and he likes that. But, sometimes the good boy is swiftly followed by a "woah," and then he halts square, I drop the reins and he gets a little itty piece of celery. Sometimes he gets celery just for being at halt and picking up the contact.  Yep, if he softly picks up the contact, I good boy him, drop the contact again and celery it is.

He was standing to attention, waiting to be told to directly transition to trot, just so he could show how brilliant he is, so I would do the whole, good boy, woah, drop rein, celery and rest!

Oh, another added variable today... Fiona told me to get him a ceramic infra red rug. I didn't, as Rigsby is a cob with 2" of fur on his back, I don't think his back was cold. But we did get our old dog one, and he was different within a few minutes of wearing it. The dog now lives in his, and we bought our inherited dog from mum one too. He too is a changed man. They are playing like they do in summer.

Sooooo, Rigsby won a saddle cloth with ceramic infra red properties. he wore it for the first time today.

Which did the deed? Or a combination of all of them?

I really don't know!


----------



## jnb (3 February 2021)

I love this! I am kicking myself as I sold my beloved old cob's Back on Track rug after I lost him, I would have gladly donated it (might've been a bit big though, 6ft 6/9)
If you ever fancy a "schooling" livery Ruari would love to come and stay  Not sure what he'd say to a no-grass existence though lol


----------



## Red-1 (3 February 2021)

jnb said:



			I love this! I am kicking myself as I sold my beloved old cob's Back on Track rug after I lost him, I would have gladly donated it (might've been a bit big though, 6ft 6/9)
If you ever fancy a "schooling" livery Ruari would love to come and stay  Not sure what he'd say to a no-grass existence though lol
		
Click to expand...

I used to ride/school professionally, both for a large organisation and as a private business. I would even say that I was good at what I did, with teaching and riding. I was never a great competitor, but could help people and horses become confident. I used to say that my private business was to help nice people help nice horses to go nicely. Posh trainers would do that down sometimes, but there is a real need and market for that. Plus, dealing with nice people and nice horses is great!

I often found that the nicest people had confidence issues, because they really cared about doing it right. Also, nice horses come in all shapes and sizes. 

But then, I had a back injury, I got older, stuff happened in life, I left my job, then I lost my heart horse and... I simply felt that I had nothing left to say for teaching and riding.

Then, with mum's illness, I have had two years from hell, and lost the will to even think about the future with my own posh sports horse, it was all too much for me. That is why I sold her. Rigsby has been great for me. No pressure. No expectations. He is 17 this year, many issues, as long as he is happy, I am happy. But, I have no wish to do anything other than have fun with my little cob at the moment.


----------



## jnb (3 February 2021)

And that is your absolute right of course ! 
It's just I see so many things that I really, really like that you are doing with him, that I would love to do with mine if I had the time and facilities. 
Keep doing what you're doing - it's heartwarming and inspiring to read x


----------



## GoldenWillow (3 February 2021)

" I used to say that my private business was to help nice people help nice horses to go nicely."

I absolutely love this, all I want is for my nice cob to be the best he can mainly to keep him strong and healthy but also so that we can have the most fun possible together.


----------



## Pippity (3 February 2021)

Red-1 said:



			I used to say that my private business was to help nice people help nice horses to go nicely.
		
Click to expand...

I've finally found an instructor with the same attitude, and it's bliss.


----------



## planete (3 February 2021)

I am still looking.  Royally fed up with the instructor I tried last week hoping to gain some new insights into work in hand who panicked my little cob into headlong flight on the lunge, proudly telling me she was strong enough to hold him while he was doing the wall of death. Oh, and he was quietly cantering by the end...yes, but not through her skilful handling unfortunately.


----------



## Red-1 (4 February 2021)

planete said:



			I am still looking.  Royally fed up with the instructor I tried last week hoping to gain some new insights into work in hand who panicked my little cob into headlong flight on the lunge, proudly telling me she was strong enough to hold him while he was doing the wall of death. Oh, and he was quietly cantering by the end...yes, but not through her skilful handling unfortunately.
		
Click to expand...

I nearly 'like'ed this, but couldn't. I would go really slowly. I specialised in confidence. Many times, our first lesson was on how to hold the horse. I am talking, taking the horse to an area, drawing a circle in the dirt and asking the horse to stand with a named leg in the circle. It is surprisingly difficult!

The 'lesson' was actually in the owner/handler being able to feel the difference between moving the horse with pressure, and indicating to the horse what is required with pressure. It has a whole different feel. One is coping, the other is training. Then refine that to recognise where the horse has his attention, and be able to catch the attention before the horse mentally checks out, then refine that until they can do it without apparently moving. 

This lesson is key to solving mounting issues, where the handler can then indicate where the horse should stand rather than manoeuvre them into position. If the horse has had the indication of where he needs to move, and willingly complies, he is far, far less likely to want to move. 

Many lessons on mounting. 

Then many lessons on getting a walk without having to nag. 

The first lesson on holding will then translate to helping the horse to yield to the bit rather than yawing, which refines to politely holding the bit... 

So, sometimes it would be 4 lessons, and all we achieved is holding, leading, mounting, walking and halting 

It seems slow, but actually they were then in a great position to train on as the basic feel and understanding were there. 

Some lessons were on catching, on lungeing, I did stacks of long reining. I was recommended by a sports psychologist to some people who had lost confidence to the point they would not mount, that is OK, we did long reining until they actually wanted to mount. We long reined round courses of cones, poles, tarpaulins, knocked barrels over, built walls of milk cartons and ling reined right through them. One day, the rider would see the saddle, with stirrups, in front of them as they trotted round and just fancy a little sit. From there, they were riding!

I loved it all, the photos, videos, the walking out for first hacks, hiring places and making a trip of it. 

I did really enjoy it, but had become stale with my own personal life interfering, and I wasn't as good as I once was, and therefore no longer enjoyed it. So, I scaled right back. When I also lost my own horse and had a few more knocks, I quit altogether. I felt I was no longer giving value. I hate trainers who are burned out, but don't stop.

One day, when I am refreshed, I may start again, or I may not. Initially I did 'problem horses' but don't think I will ever go back to that. I no longer have the edge and ability to sustain an onslaught from a cross horse! It never lasted long but, IME, to break the cycle, someone needs to stand firm and be consistent while the horse is doing its thing. Not aggressive, but holding your ground. Don't fancy that any more, and with my back ridden 'problem horses' would be a bad idea too. 

Even little Rigsby, who famously wouldn't load in his old home (poor previous owners took 2 days to get him home on the one trip they did- and that was ridden, right through a town centre, as they couldn't get him in either on the day or the next morning!), took me 3 hrs 40 minutes to load on the day I bought him. Although we did load 3 times in that time, so we are in a better position for next time. In the end he loaded himself and stood firm, but before that he tried his repertoire, once each trick, I managed to stand firm without getting excited about it, it gave him time to think it through. Even that, which was a very passive session really, hurt my back and reinforced that I don't want to do THAT any more. 

I think age and life caught up with me!


----------



## jnb (4 February 2021)

Red-1 said:



			I nearly 'like'ed this, but couldn't. I would go really slowly. I specialised in confidence. Many times, our first lesson was on how to hold the horse. I am talking, taking the horse to an area, drawing a circle in the dirt and asking the horse to stand with a named leg in the circle. It is surprisingly difficult!

The 'lesson' was actually in the owner/handler being able to feel the difference between moving the horse with pressure, and indicating to the horse what is required with pressure. It has a whole different feel. One is coping, the other is training. Then refine that to recognise where the horse has his attention, and be able to catch the attention before the horse mentally checks out, then refine that until they can do it without apparently moving.

This lesson is key to solving mounting issues, where the handler can then indicate where the horse should stand rather than manoeuvre them into position. If the horse has had the indication of where he needs to move, and willingly complies, he is far, far less likely to want to move.

Many lessons on mounting.

Then many lessons on getting a walk without having to nag.

The first lesson on holding will then translate to helping the horse to yield to the bit rather than yawing, which refines to politely holding the bit...

So, sometimes it would be 4 lessons, and all we achieved is holding, leading, mounting, walking and halting 

It seems slow, but actually they were then in a great position to train on as the basic feel and understanding were there.

Some lessons were on catching, on lungeing, I did stacks of long reining. I was recommended by a sports psychologist to some people who had lost confidence to the point they would not mount, that is OK, we did long reining until they actually wanted to mount. We long reined round courses of cones, poles, tarpaulins, knocked barrels over, built walls of milk cartons and ling reined right through them. One day, the rider would see the saddle, with stirrups, in front of them as they trotted round and just fancy a little sit. From there, they were riding!

I loved it all, the photos, videos, the walking out for first hacks, hiring places and making a trip of it.

I did really enjoy it, but had become stale with my own personal life interfering, and I wasn't as good as I once was, and therefore no longer enjoyed it. So, I scaled right back. When I also lost my own horse and had a few more knocks, I quit altogether. I felt I was no longer giving value. I hate trainers who are burned out, but don't stop.

One day, when I am refreshed, I may start again, or I may not. Initially I did 'problem horses' but don't think I will ever go back to that. I no longer have the edge and ability to sustain an onslaught from a cross horse! It never lasted long but, IME, to break the cycle, someone needs to stand firm and be consistent while the horse is doing its thing. Not aggressive, but holding your ground. Don't fancy that any more, and with my back ridden 'problem horses' would be a bad idea too.

Even little Rigsby, who famously wouldn't load in his old home (poor previous owners took 2 days to get him home on the one trip they did- and that was ridden, right through a town centre, as they couldn't get him in either on the day or the next morning!), took me 3 hrs 40 minutes to load on the day I bought him. Although we did load 3 times in that time, so we are in a better position for next time. In the end he loaded himself and stood firm, but before that he tried his repertoire, once each trick, I managed to stand firm without getting excited about it, it gave him time to think it through. Even that, which was a very passive session really, hurt my back and reinforced that I don't want to do THAT any more.

I think age and life caught up with me!
		
Click to expand...

Oh my god, I think you are the instructor I have been looking for all my life! Is never going to work because you're not teaching/taking horses, and I am probably the other end of the country...but....there's no harm in wishing for the rainbow's end, is there?

I have been ground down until my confidence (self, and riding, and otherwise) is ebbed away and I somehow have my little cob hacking alone (something I only did after 10 years of trying on my old boy) - mainly because it was that or nothing - but I feel like his confidence is waning in me because I doubt myself. 

I have done things I never dreamed of with this raw talented boy but his schooling is sadly lacking as he is green and I lack the confidence and ability (& facilities) to bring him on.

My dream is to qualify my unshod cob for HOYS - I know he is good enough. I know I could send him to a top producer and he'd walk it. 
But I want to do it with love and trust not sheer repetition and keeping him in a stable 23 hours a day and 1 hour hard, hard work a day.
I just need help & I can't find someone to help me.


----------



## Pippity (4 February 2021)

jnb said:



			Oh my god, I think you are the instructor I have been looking for all my life! Is never going to work because you're not teaching/taking horses, and I am probably the other end of the country...but....there's no harm in wishing for the rainbow's end, is there?
		
Click to expand...

Whereabouts are you, jnb? If you're Cheshire/Greater Manchester-ish, I can pass on the details of my instructor.


----------



## MuddyMonster (4 February 2021)

If you're near Sussex I can recommend my instructor too jnb.


----------



## jnb (4 February 2021)

Pippity said:



			Whereabouts are you, jnb? If you're Cheshire/Greater Manchester-ish, I can pass on the details of my instructor.
		
Click to expand...




MuddyMonster said:



			If you're near Sussex I can recommend my instructor too jnb.
		
Click to expand...

That's so kind, I am in Shropshire/Staffs border but I can travel (when we are allowed out.) Cheshire is definitely do-able and I don't have a school so I have to travel for lessons anyway.....Pippity could I please have details?


----------



## Red-1 (7 February 2021)

Ups and downs...

After the wonderful schooling session, we went on a hack the next day and he was feeling stones. He was fine on the flat road surface, but lame for a couple of strides when he trod on stones. This is unlike Rigsby. He behaved absolutely immaculately, but there is no joy in riding a horse who feels pain, even if it is only when on stones.

I don't think it is metabolic/lami related as he has no pulses and his feet are cool.

He did have a couple of days with snow balled inside his feet, so I guess that could have bruised him. So, he had a day off.

Next day he did some in-hand work on the arena. I actually annoyed him here, he now likes to do positive reinforcement work, but I forgot the treats so we did an in hand session of more standard training, as in an aversive (slight whip tap) with the reward that it stopped when he complied, along with 'good boy' of course. But no, Rigsby did comply, but was rather cross that I was dictating too much.

Then, yesterday, I planned on schooling again, as he is bang sound and moving freely on the soft, but it chucked it down, so didn't! Today could have been schooling, but...

Rigsby has this thing where, if he fancies a walk out, he shoves his head under the pink walking out rug (on a rack in his grooming parlour) and tosses it to me. He did this this morning, only... he got his head under it and tossed, but his head was also under the rug rack, so he ended up tossing the whole Stubbs rug rack right off the wall. Fortunately, Rigsby has a hard head and doesn't seem to have hurt himself!

We had a nice 1 mile walk out in-hand, in blustery wind and the beginnings of snow. We enjoy our walks, but it seems his feet are not right, right now, for riding. That is sad as I was enjoying riding too.

His feet do look good. I have a slight concern with the one that had worse lami: everywhere else the nails grew out months ago, but on the inside of that foot the nail holes are still there. He was last shod in late July or early August! There really should NOT still be nail holes there.  Not with all the road walking we have done. What on earth is that portion of his foot made of???

He was sound and free moving today though, so I shall shelve my concerns. I will give him February with walking in hand and only riding on the school. It must be easier on the feet when he is not carrying my weight, even though that is now reduced (!). The boy is still doing good.


----------



## ycbm (7 February 2021)

I think the nail holes are still there because that side of his foot isn't growing, because it was too high when the shoes were on and he is sorting out the internal balance. Is the wall thicker there,  that's what usually happens if they want to slow wear? 

Feeling stones is very often the first noticeable symptom of  Cushings, Red, and I think i remember your vet has held off testing?  I would push for it,  myself.


----------



## Red-1 (7 February 2021)

ycbm said:



			I think the nail holes are still there because that side of his foot isn't growing, because it was too high when the shoes were on and he is sorting out the internal balance. Is the wall thicker there,  that's what usually happens if they want to slow wear?

Feeling stones is very often the first noticeable symptom of  Cushings, Red, and I think i remember your vet has held off testing?  I would push for it,  myself.
		
Click to expand...

No, the wall is the same there. I do think the foot is getting healthier and healthier, he used to be fully blocked up with retained sole, and that has cleared now. Also, the frog is better. The general shape is better. At first there was a sinister convex area in front of the frog, whereas now his feet have some concavity. Also, he used to have really excessive periople, whereas now it is much less.

The sore on stones is sudden. I do think it could be the impact of packed snow last week. He had proper stilts. But I still feel he is better off out for a period of time rather than standing in.

He was cushings tested last year, and was under. The plan is to test again at vaccination time (can't remember if it is March or May, offhand). This is as per vet recommendation, as he had lami after a certain set of circumstances (owner illness combined with no exercise to do with lockdown, which also was when they had to turnout in a big field - he was very overweight, so not an unexplained lami attack) and has remained slim and appropriate weight for his feeding since. He needs re-starting with vaccinations as he was late with a shot way back and, as it looks like he may, after all, make a horse who could do some fun riding club sessions, we need to re-start the course. He is covered as in the vaccinations will be effective, but he falls out of RC rules.

So, I am going to run a full MOT at that time, worm count, blood tests and maybe also X ray. I plan that X ray will be for the 2nd visit, so we can check his bloods first as I presume the vet will want to sedate. If the bloods are off, we won't Xray and risk sedation. I hope lockdown will be eased so we can have a proper discussion and examination. I am considering changing vet too, as the one I had in September didn't seem terribly interested. I wondered if Rigsby wasn't perhaps posh enough for 5* treatment?

He is moving really well on the arena, and walking fine on the road in-hand.

Things are going in the correct direction. I have only done 11 hacks in total, but it is when we start hacking as opposed to hand walking that, at the moment, it is a bit too much. I am also considering boots.Just because we both enjoy hacking!


----------



## ycbm (7 February 2021)

He's a lucky boy to have you on his side Red.


----------



## SaddlePsych'D (7 February 2021)

ycbm said:



			He's a lucky boy to have you on his side Red.
		
Click to expand...

This a hundred times over - I love reading your updates Red-1 and hope things keep moving in the right direction for Rigsby. He sounds like he is getting the best care in all aspects.

I was also inspired by the bit up thread about the ground based lessons you used to do; it gave me hope as a nervous rider that there are other things I can learn that don't involve riding. Yesterday I had a little 'taster' lesson with my instructor and her horse to start learning to lunge, it's not as easy as it looks but it will be so good to work on it and my handling skills in general.


----------



## Red-1 (7 February 2021)

ycbm said:



			He's a lucky boy to have you on his side Red.
		
Click to expand...




SaddlePsych'D said:



			This a hundred times over - I love reading your updates Red-1 and hope things keep moving in the right direction for Rigsby. He sounds like he is getting the best care in all aspects.

I was also inspired by the bit up thread about the ground based lessons you used to do; it gave me hope as a nervous rider that there are other things I can learn that don't involve riding. Yesterday I had a little 'taster' lesson with my instructor and her horse to start learning to lunge, it's not as easy as it looks but it will be so good to work on it and my handling skills in general. 

Click to expand...

I actually think I am the lucky one, having Riggers in my life. He has such a friendly, furry face 

Yes, I saw you had been lungeing. Even if you never lunge again, it is an excellent lesson in body language and energy. At work, we used to have a horse who was tricky to lunge, could do a number of unexpected things: refuse to go; go flat out; cut in; try to kick you; run at you; pull away from you. He was called Dennis the Menace, he was ace!

If you were tuned in, you could control him with a raised eyebrow and a little internal energy. If you were not tuned in, you could thrash the whip (ignored), shout (ignored) grab the rope (dragged), dodge (he chased you) etc etc. I used to use him to teach the whole thing that 'horse whispering' is just getting the attention and energy keyed in to the horse. Humans are often not good at paying attention at all.

At first students couldn't understand why he would lunge in a docile fashion for me. I pointed out that I only had 2 arms and 2 legs, just like them and it would grab their attention that there was something to learn here. After a few sessions, they had a gift that would stand them in good stead. Or not, as to learn you have to have an open mind.


----------



## SaddlePsych'D (7 February 2021)

Red-1 said:



			I actually think I am the lucky one, having Riggers in my life. He has such a friendly, furry face 

Yes, I saw you had been lungeing. Even if you never lunge again, it is an excellent lesson in body language and energy. At work, we used to have a horse who was tricky to lunge, could do a number of unexpected things: refuse to go; go flat out; cut in; try to kick you; run at you; pull away from you. He was called Dennis the Menace, he was ace!

If you were tuned in, you could control him with a raised eyebrow and a little internal energy. If you were not tuned in, you could thrash the whip (ignored), shout (ignored) grab the rope (dragged), dodge (he chased you) etc etc. I used to use him to teach the whole thing that 'horse whispering' is just getting the attention and energy keyed in to the horse. Humans are often not good at paying attention at all.

At first students couldn't understand why he would lunge in a docile fashion for me. I pointed out that I only had 2 arms and 2 legs, just like them and it would grab their attention that there was something to learn here. After a few sessions, they had a gift that would stand them in good stead. Or not, as to learn you have to have an open mind.
		
Click to expand...

I'm definitely keen to learn more and work on my general handling skills. It was great to try for the first time with a horse who knows the job better than me so I could work out what to do with my hands, feet and body, with a bit of forgiveness for errors/slowness on my part! I've a hunch share horse might be a little more 'Dennis' about it but of course the Dennises (sp?!) of the world are good teachers.

Coming in from the field today in the biting blustery wind was a bit of a test. I wish there had been someone watching so I could find out whether what I did with myself was a help or hindrance. For now I'm evaluating it as we both got in safely and after initial spooky silliness we moved to something more sensible for the remainder of our walk in!


----------



## Annagain (8 February 2021)

Red-1 said:



			No, the wall is the same there. I do think the foot is getting healthier and healthier, he used to be fully blocked up with retained sole, and that has cleared now. Also, the frog is better. The general shape is better. At first there was a sinister convex area in front of the frog, whereas now his feet have some concavity. Also, he used to have really excessive periople, whereas now it is much less.

The sore on stones is sudden. I do think it could be the impact of packed snow last week. He had proper stilts. But I still feel he is better off out for a period of time rather than standing in.

He was cushings tested last year, and was under. The plan is to test again at vaccination time (can't remember if it is March or May, offhand). This is as per vet recommendation, as he had lami after a certain set of circumstances (owner illness combined with no exercise to do with lockdown, which also was when they had to turnout in a big field - he was very overweight, so not an unexplained lami attack) and has remained slim and appropriate weight for his feeding since. He needs re-starting with vaccinations as he was late with a shot way back and, as it looks like he may, after all, make a horse who could do some fun riding club sessions, we need to re-start the course. He is covered as in the vaccinations will be effective, but he falls out of RC rules.

So, I am going to run a full MOT at that time, worm count, blood tests and maybe also X ray. I plan that X ray will be for the 2nd visit, so we can check his bloods first as I presume the vet will want to sedate. If the bloods are off, we won't Xray and risk sedation. I hope lockdown will be eased so we can have a proper discussion and examination. I am considering changing vet too, as the one I had in September didn't seem terribly interested. I wondered if Rigsby wasn't perhaps posh enough for 5* treatment?

He is moving really well on the arena, and walking fine on the road in-hand.

Things are going in the correct direction. I have only done 11 hacks in total, but it is when we start hacking as opposed to hand walking that, at the moment, it is a bit too much. I am also considering boots.Just because we both enjoy hacking!
		
Click to expand...

Depending on how long ago he was out, Red, he may not need to re-start his jabs for BRC rules. The rules changed a few years ago and as long as the first two jabs are correct and they have 5 years of correct boosters they're ok. I do a lot of Vacc checking for BRC so have inadvertently become a bit of an expert! I'm happy to take a look if you want to pm me photos of his record.


----------



## Red-1 (8 February 2021)

Annagain said:



			Depending on how long ago he was out, Red, he may not need to re-start his jabs for BRC rules. The rules changed a few years ago and as long as the first two jabs are correct and they have 5 years of correct boosters they're ok. I do a lot of Vacc checking for BRC so have inadvertently become a bit of an expert! I'm happy to take a look if you want to pm me photos of his record.
		
Click to expand...

Oooh, thank you. The vet said they needed restarting if he was to go anywhere, the record is in the lorry atm, out in the snow, but when I get it, I will either PM with a photo or will write dates down. I would rather not stab him more than necessary as I know that there seems to be some co-incidental link with jabs and lami.


----------



## Annagain (8 February 2021)

Red-1 said:



			Oooh, thank you. The vet said they needed restarting if he was to go anywhere, the record is in the lorry atm, out in the snow, but when I get it, I will either PM with a photo or will write dates down. I would rather not stab him more than necessary as I know that there seems to be some co-incidental link with jabs and lami.
		
Click to expand...

http://www.bhs.org.uk/enjoy-riding/british-riding-clubs/brc-handbook

The relevant section is on page 25 of the handbook (click on the 2021 handbook link to download the PDF) if you want to take a look yourself. There are lots of ifs and buts so more than happy to check it if you want me to.

If it does apply to Rigsby though, the one thing I would do though is print that page (the date will change every year as it's the last 5 years that's important so you'll need to do it every year) and keep it in his passport. The vacc checkers are all volunteers with their clubs and some will be more experienced / have more knowledge than others so may try to turn you away at first. I say that as someone who almost did it (albeit when that rule change was very new) and just remembered in time! I now just check the first two and the last five to avoid that issue and to save myself a lot of time!


----------



## Red-1 (12 February 2021)

Bloomin' cold and ice. Horrible when combined with nets that need soaking!

Mr Red is kind enough to oik them out of the water butt first thing. This morning he lifted and the whole bin lifted too 
	
	
		
		
	


	




. He ties them up to drain and, this week, just an hour later, they gave been solid again. Some days the knot has frozen shut.

Rigsby likes it when I put a kettle of water over it, makes it smell nice.

Other than that, the ice has meant that the week has been a Rigsby write off. I dragged him 100 yards on the road twice to keep his feet conditioned but otherwise he has been wandering round the school on turnout or in his loafing shed... loafing.

Cancelled the saddle fitter for Saturday and his physio for Sunday.

Blah!

I have promised Mr Red that, once we have done bloods etc and he is working this summer, I will look at putting him on the lami friendly haylage before next winter. We can mix it with straw to fill his belly and keep weight under control. Meanwhile, soaking is necessary. I am now on a couple of lami FB sites, and so many people have popped up saying their horses now have lami because they did a few days without soaking hay, due to ice. It has been down to -5 here, I can see us soaking it in the house if it gets much colder!!!


----------



## cauda equina (12 February 2021)

I feel there is a gap in the market for pre-soaked hay; imagine the hay going in a sort of industrial washing machine until the sugar levels are acceptable, then drained, dried thoroughly and wrapped

I've also thought - what about putting hay in a domestic washing machine - in a net then in eg a duvet cover to catch the bits
Either on a full wash cycle (no detergent obvs!) or just for a spin, once it had been soaked, so it doesn't drip all over the bed (or freeze)

These are the musings of someone who has spent many hours wrangling wet nets, and hating it


----------



## Roxylola (12 February 2021)

Ugh soaked hay is bad enough at any time but in this weather it's terrible.
My owner has easigrazers for all the boys, they have a screw in plug at the bottom so you can soak then drain and just put the unit in the stable.
They do need some way of fixing to the wall, and you'd need 2 on the go - one in use and one soaking but it might be worth a look as a longer term easier option


----------



## Red-1 (12 February 2021)

cauda equina said:



			I feel there is a gap in the market for pre-soaked hay; imagine the hay going in a sort of industrial washing machine until the sugar levels are acceptable, then drained, dried thoroughly and wrapped

I've also thought - what about putting hay in a domestic washing machine - in a net then in eg a duvet cover to catch the bits
Either on a full wash cycle (no detergent obvs!) or just for a spin, once it had been soaked, so it doesn't drip all over the bed (or freeze)

These are the musings of someone who has spent many hours wrangling wet nets, and hating it
		
Click to expand...

Mr Red also thought of this, on an industrial scale. Yes, washed in big vats, then dried commercially, wrapped and sold.



Roxylola said:



			Ugh soaked hay is bad enough at any time but in this weather it's terrible.
My owner has easigrazers for all the boys, they have a screw in plug at the bottom so you can soak then drain and just put the unit in the stable.
They do need some way of fixing to the wall, and you'd need 2 on the go - one in use and one soaking but it might be worth a look as a longer term easier option
		
Click to expand...

I looked at Easigrazers, but think Rigsby-the-tank would soon put his clodhopping big feet through the little plastic grid.

I use big water bitts, with a tap and hose so the water is taken away to the drain, but in this weather it simply does not go! Yesterday the yard tap froze, I thought I was going to have to cart water in buckets from the kitchen sink!


----------



## ycbm (12 February 2021)

I bought pure Timothy so that I wouldn't have to soak in icy weather Red, and my mare has lost plenty of weight on it.  Is that an option?  You can buy it mail order in 20kg bales.
.


----------



## Michen (12 February 2021)

ycbm said:



			I bought pure Timothy so that I wouldn't have to soak in icy weather Red, and my mare has lost plenty of weight on it.  Is that an option?  You can buy it mail order in 20kg bales.
.
		
Click to expand...

Ycbm I'm thinking of using this for Bear to rule out hay as being an issue (yard haylage is too fattening for him). How long does it last in summer, he's stabled during day so I guess would need only really 2.5kg ish- but worried it would go mouldy if opened for a week...


----------



## Red-1 (12 February 2021)

ycbm said:



			I bought pure Timothy so that I wouldn't have to soak in icy weather Red, and my mare has lost plenty of weight on it.  Is that an option?  You can buy it mail order in 20kg bales.
.
		
Click to expand...

they do Timothy or high fibre, from what I can see, both under 10% combined sugar and starch, so both should be suitable. High Fibre is just a little lower, which is strange as that one also seems to be ryegrass, which I always thought was bad! I just don't want to change anything until after his blood tests, and to get him into some work. I know from my own weight loss that once you get some muscle, the weight is easier to control.


----------



## ycbm (12 February 2021)

Michen said:



			Ycbm I'm thinking of using this for Bear to rule out hay as being an issue (yard haylage is too fattening for him). How long does it last in summer, he's stabled during day so I guess would need only really 2.5kg ish- but worried it would go mouldy if opened for a week...
		
Click to expand...

I've got Horsehage at the moment and it's extremely densely packed and dry. It actually comes in sections,  which is just as well as it's so tight its really difficult to break one open!  I would be very surprised if it wasn't good for at least a week in summer.

There's a supplier of wrapped hay that does timothy delivered, Colehay,  but the bale is small so it's very expensive.  
.


----------



## Michen (12 February 2021)

ycbm said:



			I've got Horsehage at the moment and it's extremely densely packed and dry. It actually comes in sections,  which is just as well as it's so tight its really difficult to break one open!  I would be very surprised if it wasn't good for at least a week in summer.

There's a supplier of wrapped hay that does timothy delivered, Colehay,  but the bale is small so it's very expensive. 
.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks. Something to think about...


----------



## cauda equina (12 February 2021)

ycbm said:



			I've got Horsehage at the moment and it's extremely densely packed and dry. It actually comes in sections,  which is just as well as it's so tight its really difficult to break one open!  I would be very surprised if it wasn't good for at least a week in summer.

There's a supplier of wrapped hay that does timothy delivered, Colehay,  but the bale is small so it's very expensive. 
.
		
Click to expand...

How do you find the timothy horsehage?
I had some in the summer that was lovely - yellow and shiny.
Then I got some bales which were dull and greyish; they smelt ok but I took them back to my local feedshop who exchanged them without question. 
The replacement bales were also dull and grey and at that point I gave up and fed something else. Maybe that was just a bad batch?


----------



## cauda equina (12 February 2021)

Adding to my post above as I've missed the editing window:
What I should have said was, maybe that was just natural variation between batches, and the colour difference doesn't matter?


----------



## ycbm (12 February 2021)

Mine are a dull green/ grey but smell gorgeous and both horses eat it first,  then quality ryegrass haylage.


----------



## GoldenWillow (12 February 2021)

Red-1 said:



			Bloomin' cold and ice. Horrible when combined with nets that need soaking!

Mr Red is kind enough to oik them out of the water butt first thing. This morning he lifted and the whole bin lifted too 
	
	
		
		
	


	




. He ties them up to drain and, this week, just an hour later, they gave been solid again. Some days the knot has frozen shut.

Rigsby likes it when I put a kettle of water over it, makes it smell nice.

Other than that, the ice has meant that the week has been a Rigsby write off. I dragged him 100 yards on the road twice to keep his feet conditioned but otherwise he has been wandering round the school on turnout or in his loafing shed... loafing.

Cancelled the saddle fitter for Saturday and his physio for Sunday.

Blah!

I have promised Mr Red that, once we have done bloods etc and he is working this summer, I will look at putting him on the lami friendly haylage before next winter. We can mix it with straw to fill his belly and keep weight under control. Meanwhile, soaking is necessary. I am now on a couple of lami FB sites, and so many people have popped up saying their horses now have lami because they did a few days without soaking hay, due to ice. It has been down to -5 here, I can see us soaking it in the house if it gets much colder!!! 
View attachment 65713

View attachment 65714

Click to expand...

Urgh, that picture is grim! My mare had steroid induced lami, very lame and at one point I gave her 48hrs to improve or call it a day, and had to be on haylage due to severe equine asthma. I used Horsehage high fibre mainly, occasionally other branded 'light'  types hroughout the rest of her life and she had no other occurrences of lami. Although I don't know how much that it was steroid induced lami changes things, for us there was no other option other than feeding haylage.


----------



## Red-1 (14 February 2021)

Hoof porn.

Finally, I like them enough to share them! They have been 3 weeks post trim, but have had a rasp run round, walked both in-hand and ridden on the road and been out on the ice for a week.

I have thought about having hoof boots for him, as we still can't seem to crack the hack I would like to do daily, more than once a week if he is to remain comfortable. Hence the photos with the measuring tape. 

The other foot was also photographed with the measuring tape, but the tape wasn't straight, I had a lack of spare hands LOL.

Also, he is usually immaculately clipped on his legs, but it has been sooooo blasted cold, he has winter leg warmers. I plan to T-Gel on Monday and clip on Tuesday, if it gets a bit warmer.


----------



## Pippity (14 February 2021)

Red-1 said:



			Also, he is usually immaculately clipped on his legs, but it has been sooooo blasted cold, he has winter leg warmers.
		
Click to expand...

Ha! Blue currently has ridiculously fluffy winter pantaloons, complete with bog-burned, brown-and-yellow feather all round. It's all set off beautifully by the patches behind her knee where I've roughly hacked the hair off to treat her mallenders. She's an absolute disgrace and an embarrassment, and I can't wait for her to move to the summer fields so I can clip that feather right off.

Rigsby looks immaculate!


----------



## ycbm (14 February 2021)

Don't they look good! 

And BIG!


----------



## Red-1 (14 February 2021)

ycbm said:



			Don't they look good!

And BIG!
		
Click to expand...

Proper Cobbus sized feet!

Yes, they used to be convex. Now they are concave.

I really like the shots at an oblique angle from the rear. One heel is annoyingly longer than the other 3, now I see them on a photo  He goes out of balance very quickly. But those shots really show how the sole is no longer sitting on the floor.


----------



## Red-1 (14 February 2021)

Pippity said:



			Ha! Blue currently has ridiculously fluffy winter pantaloons, complete with bog-burned, brown-and-yellow feather all round. It's all set off beautifully by the patches behind her knee where I've roughly hacked the hair off to treat her mallenders. She's an absolute disgrace and an embarrassment, and I can't wait for her to move to the summer fields so I can clip that feather right off.

Rigsby looks immaculate!
		
Click to expand...

Thank you. He was very naughty to clip, so I did him every night, mostly one leg per night. So, they were always immaculate, as sometimes both backs could be done in one session, so they were done twice a week. I used treats; when they were clipped that short it was also easy to get the skin to a state where he didn't mind his legs being massaged. 

Leg washing probably tomorrow, clipping on Tuesday, back to tidy!


----------



## Red-1 (15 February 2021)

I had a sad start to the day, had to go and get mum's ashes from the funeral director. Mr Red can't get time off work, the funeral director isn't open at the weekend, and Mr Red and I are the only ones in our Covid bubble, so it was another lonely old drive. 

I nearly didn't ride Rigsby today, I was sad after fetching mum's ashes and, although I knew he would probably cheer me up, I don't like to ride unless I am already in a reasonable frame of mind.

But then, after a lovely bike ride, I felt stacks better, so had a ride. What a difference a day makes, he hadn't been ridden for 8 days because of the ice and cold, then today I could ride with just a t shirt and little fleece gilet.

Rigsby was ace. He seemed to have forgotten some of his lessons but, because he has been doing flat nothing for over a week, he was quite forward for Rigsby.

With my last horse, if she hadn't been ridden I would have taken great care not to allow exciting behaviour. With Rigsby, I decided to grab the extra energy and have our very first canter!
Did the right rein to start, only got 3 strides. Did it again, got a few steps. Changed to the left, decided to video. Had 2 goes to the left, he got better every time.

Ye-ha me and Riggers got a canter! I mean, I have no style, legging him on like a kid on a Thelwell pony 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 but we both had fun. I mean, to the stage that I wondered if I should even post a still from the video, as I look so.... novicey!!! But I will, because it was our first time today, and I can look as silly as I like because I was having fun!

Rigsby then got a bath, mane, tail, shoulders and legs. Lovely clean Rigsby.

Riggers is a blessing.


----------



## muddybay (15 February 2021)

Red-1 said:



			I had a sad start to the day, had to go and get mum's ashes from the funeral director. Mr Red can't get time off work, the funeral director isn't open at the weekend, and Mr Red and I are the only ones in our Covid bubble, so it was another lonely old drive.

I nearly didn't ride Rigsby today, I was sad after fetching mum's ashes and, although I knew he would probably cheer me up, I don't like to ride unless I am already in a reasonable frame of mind.

But then, after a lovely bike ride, I felt stacks better, so had a ride. What a difference a day makes, he hadn't been ridden for 8 days because of the ice and cold, then today I could ride with just a t shirt and little fleece gilet.

Rigsby was ace. He seemed to have forgotten some of his lessons but, because he has been doing flat nothing for over a week, he was quite forward for Rigsby.

With my last horse, if she hadn't been ridden I would have taken great care not to allow exciting behaviour. With Rigsby, I decided to grab the extra energy and have our very first canter!
Did the right rein to start, only got 3 strides. Did it again, got a few steps. Changed to the left, decided to video. Had 2 goes to the left, he got better every time.

Ye-ha me and Riggers got a canter! I mean, I have no style, legging him on like a kid on a Thelwell pony 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 but we both had fun. I mean, to the stage that I wondered if I should even post a still from the video, as I look so.... novicey!!! But I will, because it was our first time today, and I can look as silly as I like because I was having fun!

Rigsby then got a bath, mane, tail, shoulders and legs. Lovely clean Rigsby.

Riggers is a blessing.

View attachment 65927

View attachment 65928

Click to expand...

I came here from the other thread! He looks incredible and you look so happy on him


----------



## Red-1 (15 February 2021)

muddybay said:



			I came here from the other thread! He looks incredible and you look so happy on him 

Click to expand...

He is ace! Just what I needed when my world had fallen down.


----------



## ycbm (15 February 2021)

Canter    🍾  woohoo 😁


----------



## Red-1 (15 February 2021)

ycbm said:



			Canter    🍾  woohoo 😁
		
Click to expand...

He was so weak before, and I was worried about his feet. It somehow just felt right today. We only did that little bit, twice each rein. As soon as we were out of shot we were in trot again. He has got a canter though, I am delighted, it makes me think that maybe, possibly, a Prelim test locally will be possible by summer.


----------



## ycbm (15 February 2021)

It's a real milestone, I'm so pleased for you both!


----------



## SaddlePsych'D (15 February 2021)

muddybay said:



			I came here from the other thread! He looks incredible and you look so happy on him 

Click to expand...

I also zoomed my way over here from that thread to see the pics and the update 

Sorry to hear the day got off to a tricky start Red-1. I remember picking up my dad's ashes and it was so sad and surreal/weird. But also pleased that your bike ride helped turn things around and that your fabulous Rigsby was there again doing his magic.


----------



## Red-1 (16 February 2021)

SaddlePsych'D said:



			I also zoomed my way over here from that thread to see the pics and the update 

Sorry to hear the day got off to a tricky start Red-1. I remember picking up my dad's ashes and it was so sad and surreal/weird. But also pleased that your bike ride helped turn things around and that your fabulous Rigsby was there again doing his magic.
		
Click to expand...

It is now morning and I am still smiling! I had no idea if he had a canter: he could have been like the horse on the other thread that switches behind constantly. He is 16, has been off a year almost, was lame behind after box rest. But no, he has a canter that is true. I laugh at my position and face, I usually educate my horses to carry me forwards without needing to be held on the leg, but no, Rigsby, at the moment, needs 'pushing on' stride for stride or he is back in trot-walk-halt-congratulate himself LOL.

He is still somewhat stilted in his movement, some of that will be 'cob' (big front end, small back end) but much can still be improved, I am sure. He may be the first cob I have owned, but I have ridden and taught plenty. He feels sound on the school, that is the main thing. Not as comfortable on the roads, hence measuring for boots. 

I sent the photos and measurements off to Hoof Boutique at the weekend, hoping the get back to me today as they said to wait 48 hours as they are busy.


----------



## Red-1 (16 February 2021)

After more legal stuff this morning, and more cream scones (all gone now, thank goodness - 7 scones in 3 days 
	
	
		
		
	


	




) I went for a 3k run then walked Rigsby. He still isn't comfy enough to be ridden out hacking so I went on foot with him. I really WANTED to ride on the school, but an aged horse, coming back into work after almost a year off poorly-sick, who has never been ridden on the school before me, who did the most we have done yet yesterday... Going on the school was not a fair option for his long term longevity, so we didn't. 

A walk out was great though!

I think he was bored with the same old walk round the village so I took him up the Trans Pennine Way. He was amazed! Astonished! He loved it! We ended up doing 5k walking.

Each time I walk him, I feel like hopping on bareback for the last bit. Sadly, although I used to be able to vault on a 17hh horse, these days I look at his lil' ol' 15.1 back and know I wouldn't make it 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 so I walk home.

He is a great walking companion. Happy and polite (as a rule anyway!).


----------



## Annagain (16 February 2021)

Love this  - can you not choose a route with a handy wall on the way home?


----------



## Red-1 (16 February 2021)

Annagain said:



			Love this  - can you not choose a route with a handy wall on the way home?
		
Click to expand...

I wish there was something. The roads are lined with dykes, so no way to use a fence. I am happy walking though, just waiting for Hoof Boutique to get back to me. I emailed at the weekend, did try to phone today but no reply. No matter, he is comfy in-hand on the road or ridden on the school, so not an emergency.


----------



## TPO (16 February 2021)

Just caught up. Happy (cantering!) Days 🎉

Sorry about your hard day at the funeral directors but I'm glad that Rigsby was able to cheer you up xx


----------



## jnb (16 February 2021)

@Red-1, I bought some Scoots size 10 last year for Ruari as I thought I might need them...haven't.....if you think he might be a size 10 (150-155 mm x 155mm from memory) I'd be happy for you to try them. They've never been used except to try on. Just send back if no good


----------



## DabDab (16 February 2021)

Aww, glad he enjoys his adventures and hope the hoof boutique peeps get back to you soon (or jnb's offer works out) so you can get off road exploring once he's got a bit further with his fitness.

I have one with feet that size and I do find that the hoof boot sizing goes a bit funky at the larger end of the range. I've always had to do a bit more trial and error with boots for him than with those with hoof size in the middle of the chart.


----------



## DirectorFury (16 February 2021)

@Red-1 I’ve got a pair of Swiss Galoppers SG5 and a pair of Floating Boots (I think M1?) that I’m happy to send to you to try. Both are pretty much unused as we didn’t get on with bf!


----------



## Red-1 (16 February 2021)

jnb said:



@Red-1, I bought some Scoots size 10 last year for Ruari as I thought I might need them...haven't.....if you think he might be a size 10 (150-155 mm x 155mm from memory) I'd be happy for you to try them. They've never been used except to try on. Just send back if no good
		
Click to expand...




DirectorFury said:



@Red-1 I’ve got a pair of Swiss Galoppers SG5 and a pair of Floating Boots (I think M1?) that I’m happy to send to you to try. Both are pretty much unused as we didn’t get on with bf!
		
Click to expand...

Gosh, thank you so much! I tried calling but no reply with Hoof Boutique, but managed to get hold of Urban Horse. They are sending me fit kits for Cavallo Treks and Scoots. He measures approx 153 wide and 150 long, so she is sending boots around that range for both styles.

I agree that sizes are funky, but IME at all sizes! He has his toes bevelled right back, so I'm not sure how that will affect it. She thinks his heels are also a bit tall for Scoots, but they have been left higher as he is not yet true heel first landing.

You are so kind.

I had a lot of hassle when I bought him, from people thinking I had lost my senses! I didn't even dare tell them (or you lovely lot) that he was registered as a rig, until I had the blood test results showing that he was defo NOT a rig! I feel like I went into owning him eyes open, I knew he may just be a pasture pet (only, one who couldn't actually go on pasture for the EMS and lami LOL) or even that he could end up PTS, but his previous owner and I both thought he could make a recovery and be a ridden horse again, to enjoy life.

It is lovely when people are positive about him.


----------



## ycbm (16 February 2021)

Being lovely about him is easy.  He makes you so happy it's infectious and he is rather a handsome specimen! 
.


----------



## Squeak (16 February 2021)

Another who agrees that being nice about him easy.  Sometimes you've got to let your heart rule your head, it's not always the most logical decisions that are the best ones.


----------



## Red-1 (19 February 2021)

Alternating walking out and schooling, photo is from yesterday's 3.2 mile yomp, through puddles and over bridges, step throughs and open fields. At least it shows I have tidied up the fluffy pantaloons.

Today's schooling had a new woo hoo...

Today, Rigsby did the first time that he has held the contact and carried himself from walk to trot!

He didn't drop the contact, didn't go above the contact. Nope, he held the contact softly, got his furry ass in gear, lifted his back and stepped through, pushing forwards into the transition!

You would really laugh at me. We only do 10-20 minutes in total working, mostly in walk. He is baited with celery, a treat for being mounted, a treat for waiting for my stirrups. Not something I have ever done before, but celery really speaks to Rigsby LOL.

We then have "good boy"s and celery as a celebration for extra effort! Or, extra attention! Or, extra softness! Anything that pleases me, I don't keep it to myself, I celebrate out loud and we share celery!

Still a work in progress overall, it would be nice if he would actually trot on the outer track, rather than falling onto the inner, but hey, we are both having fun and things are going in the right direction. I can now leg yield a bit, but it is not exactly a light aid. The left rein tends to be a bit better (not feeling as nice, but at least more likely to stay on the track), but we didn't do the left rein because...

Schooling was cut short when the parcel from Urban Horse arrived. They had sent fit kits for Cavallo and Scoot boots, £10 hire per type, plus p&p. Sadly, nothing fitted. The Cavallo 5s were just too tight at the heels, his foot would not 'click in.' The Cavallo 6's were like wellies! The scoots' largest size in the box was an 8, it did fit on, but the T bar at the back pressed into his flesh and looked really uncomfortable.

I have called them back, they are sending 2 larger scoots out, for just the £3.85 postage. Maybe one of those will fit?


----------



## jnb (19 February 2021)

I don't really understand why they sent size 8 scoots with the measurements you showed, my cob has very similar sizing and he's in a 10 in Scoots... although the 9 did go on, they were tight on the heel.


----------



## Red-1 (19 February 2021)

jnb said:



			I don't really understand why they sent size 8 scoots with the measurements you showed, my cob has very similar sizing and he's in a 10 in Scoots... although the 9 did go on, they were tight on the heel.
		
Click to expand...

I haven't used scoots before. I tried the 8s on, but they also send 6s and7s. One look at those and I wasn't going to even try to squeeze the prince into them! 

TBH, this is why I used a reputable company with a fit kit. I did try Hoof Boutique but they didn't get back to me and couldn't answer the phone, when I emailed to say I had gone with Urban Horse (who did answer the phone) they said that they were very busy. I was told that both companies are good. 

They are sending 9s and 10s now. The 6s do look like they are for a much smaller horse! I just want to get him comfortable to do more, as he really enjoys his outings.


----------



## Red-1 (19 February 2021)

jnb said:



			I don't really understand why they sent size 8 scoots with the measurements you showed, my cob has very similar sizing and he's in a 10 in Scoots... although the 9 did go on, they were tight on the heel.
		
Click to expand...

And yes, it sounds like I would have been better to take you up on your kind offer, but I had already organised the fit kits before I saw it! I think it is around £30 so far, and I still need to pay for return postage. At least I can try a few on. Maybe he will be a 9, as the 8s did squeeze on. It really squashed the flesh on his heel through, I think we were both a bit worried they would never come off again!


----------



## cauda equina (19 February 2021)

I found the same thing with both companies; Hoof Bootique took forever (even before covid) whereas Urban Horse reply very quickly


----------



## GoldenWillow (19 February 2021)

J fits into Cavallos size 5 but they are a pain with his feathers, Scoots size 7 seem to fit foot wise but the back t bar is far to tight, 8's seem to fit foot wise ok, but might possibly be too big if they give at all, and the back to bar is a lot better but still slightly neater than I would like on the vertical bit. It's been suggested that I use a heat gun to stretch it so I need to try this.


----------



## Red-1 (19 February 2021)

GoldenWillow said:



			J fits into Cavallos size 5 but they are a pain with his feathers, Scoots size 7 seem to fit foot wise but the back t bar is far to tight, 8's seem to fit foot wise ok, but might possibly be too big if they give at all, and the back to bar is a lot better but still slightly neater than I would like on the vertical bit. It's been suggested that I use a heat gun to stretch it so I need to try this.
		
Click to expand...

A heat gun on a pair of expensive new boots, in the hope that it *may* work to loosen it, sounds very scary indeed!!!


----------



## GoldenWillow (19 February 2021)

That is why I haven't done it yet 🤣  a friend has and it worked although I think I'm more likely to set fire to them or something ridiculous! From various things I've read I do think the back t bar being to tight seems to be a common problem.

The annoying thing is he only sort of needs boots for the quarter mile access track to field and only since it had new hardcore put down, hardcore of the sharpest pointiest variety I've ever known.


----------



## Red-1 (22 February 2021)

Rigsby is still going great guns. To my mind anyway, I guess many people would think we are doing not a lot of anything!

I have had 2 more schooling sessions, with a walk out on the 1 mile block, in-hand, in-between. He is getting better and better on the school!

Last time we had a canter. Just the one, but it was on the sticky right rein, that I struggled to get more than 6 strides on last time, and he did 2 1/2 sides, not deep in the corners. I was happy! Before that, he had 'allowed' me into his back to do a sitting trot. I always think it is a special moment, when the soften and lift and allow you to sit softly. Big celery celebration for that!

Today, I was going to do just one canter on the right rein, but Rigsby had pleased me so much before even even got to that stage, we had an almighty celery celebration and dismounted to do it!  What was his success?

Ah, the last time I wrote, the celebration was that Rigsby held the contact through an upwards transition... This shows me that he is starting to understand what the bit is all about, to help and guide, not something to shrink away from. It also showed me that he was learning to use his furry ass to push. Today, I wanted to build on that, and have him seek the contact in walk and trot. He could already do this at walk, but trot has been a bit more effortful so he has needed more support not to stick his head up and go with his back dropped. But the chink was there last time through the transition.

I worked in with a long rein, but with a contact, he seeked down and found me. I then rode some movements in walk, handing him from one hand to the other down there, feeling him, whilst having the walk a very definite 4 time, so you could hear the deliberate footfall. I love the sound of feet as a guide when schooling. In fact, that was worth a celery celebration all on its own.

The first time I asked for trot, it was not successful, he dropped me and sucked back, so we abruptly went back to walk, re-established the feel and asked again, with me having a touch more alive feel down the (long) rein. Success! He kept with me, we did maybe 1/4 of a circle, lost it, got it back...

So, today we had a play with working in a long fame. I like that as I can't cheat, as if I do too much he will resist and I can't stop that with long reins. Keeps me honest.

Our old nemesis, the not keeping on the track, reared its head. Hmmm, how to stop that.

Rigsby is generally a very fair horse. Such as, he was awful to clip his legs, but then he also hated them brushing, or towling, or simply touching. Being a cob, he has mallenders. When it is not soft and under control, it hurts. Nothing will convince him to behave when they hurt. He is stronger and me, and he knows it. I like to think I am smarter than him, but I am not so sure. What I do have it a ton of try. When his legs are comfortable, he is initially wary, but then eats hay while I do his legs. He is fair. If I get it right, he will do his best to be a good boy.

For Rigsby not to go on the outer track, it must be for a reason. He is old, unfit, unschooled. Last schooling session, I started to do trot on the outer track, but walk for the corners. I wanted him to know I wasn't going to make him do a sharp turn, in case it hurt. That could be muscular (unfit) of arthritis, or a number of other things. That exercise improved out transitions, but he still was not wanting the outside track.

Today, I decided to explain better, and even offer an aversive (as opposed to always positive). I am not against an aversive, as long is it is neutral in emotion, no anger. It just allows the horse to realise what the easy route is. If he was in pain in the corners, I know that Rigsby will tell me and we can change what we are doing. He is not shy at coming forwards (like with clipping).

So, we did some trot, if he comes off the track it is by dumping his inside shoulder. I tried to correct by leg yielding out, but ended up being far too forceful, as in gripping and kicking. I am not against an aversive, but don't want to do it like that. My signals should be just that, signals, not physically moving or bullying.

So, I changed tack. Not actual tack (plain egbutt snaffle and cavesson), I mean changed my approach. I trotted the outer track, still on a longer rein, but with contact, and realised that the issue wasn't really with where he was trotting, it was that he was coming off the aids in the first place. So, I needed to get him back on the aids.

So, I rode neutrally, when he dumped the shoulder off the track, I asked for a bend, so I could get the shoulder back out, the ribs back to the outside. At present this means a circle, as lateral work is beyond him at the moment, so we came round on a 15m circle. Circle, that would be a slight aversive too, in that a circle is harder than trotting large.

We did this 3 times, the last time we actually also changed rein, so today Rigsby managed a half figure of 8, with 2 15m half circles.

This would not be world beating for most, but it is the most we have ever done. It was probably also the most trotting we have ever done on a session. It was the softest feel, with him experimenting with the contact on a long rein.

So, we stopped, all thoughts of having a canter forgotten, had a celery celebration and called it a success!

ETA a photo. Rigsby last night, stuffing his face. Nom, nom, nom.

He is weird. Some days looks too skinny. The very next day looks fat. Last night was a fat moment!


----------



## Red-1 (22 February 2021)

Scoots sizes 9 and 10 arrived. I would say that the 9s 'fit' but I can also see that they would rub his heels. The 10 slipped round, far too big, , and the material is so unyielding that I'm not sure even they wouldn't rub the bulbs of his heels, so I think he is simply not a Scoot horse.

Being as he was also between sizes on the Cavallos, I am now stuck as they said those were the most likely to fit a totally round foot.


----------



## mavandkaz (22 February 2021)

Red-1 said:



			Scoots sizes 9 and 10 arrived. I would say that the 9s 'fit' but I can also see that they would rub his heels. The 10 slipped round, far too big, , and the material is so unyielding that I'm not sure even they wouldn't rub the bulbs of his heels, so I think he is simply not a Scoot horse.

Being as he was also between sizes on the Cavallos, I am now stuck as they said those were the most likely to fit a totally round foot.
		
Click to expand...


I've just been through the whole hoof boot thing with my tb. I did use hoof boutique, shame they haven't been very good with replying to you. I know they are working odd hours and from home - I had daily email replies from them, although they always came through at 6pm or later which I thought a little odd. But they did send stuff out quickly.
Anyway, from the discussions I had with them and what would fit the TB, they mentioned that things like scoots and renegades (which I ended up with) would only really fit horses with small/low heels. 
Shame the cavellos don't fit - what about with pads? Or when I took the cob barefoot, I used a pair of boa boots. Despite being quite clumpy to look at, the worked really well. Maybe something to ask?


----------



## DabDab (22 February 2021)

Red-1 said:



			Scoots sizes 9 and 10 arrived. I would say that the 9s 'fit' but I can also see that they would rub his heels. The 10 slipped round, far too big, , and the material is so unyielding that I'm not sure even they wouldn't rub the bulbs of his heels, so I think he is simply not a Scoot horse.

Being as he was also between sizes on the Cavallos, I am now stuck as they said those were the most likely to fit a totally round foot.
		
Click to expand...

Might be worth trying the smaller size of the ones he is between in the cavallos. I found the bigger sizes to come up quite big in comparison to the measurement chart. My gelding should be in 6s (151mm round) but wears 5s. 

Alternatively, I have found that padding up (with rubber pads) scoots works quite well to just reduce the size of them a bit.


----------



## Red-1 (22 February 2021)

DabDab said:



			Might be worth trying the smaller size of the ones he is between in the cavallos. I found the bigger sizes to come up quite big in comparison to the measurement chart. My gelding should be in 6s (151mm round) but wears 5s.

Alternatively, I have found that padding up (with rubber pads) scoots works quite well to just reduce the size of them a bit.
		
Click to expand...

I had the two fit kits. The smaller Cavallo wouldn't permit his heels to enter. He doesn't go narrower at the heels, stays rather wide. The Scoot heels just seem really harsh, I can't see how they would do anything but rub a fleshy heel.

There are some others that seem to be adjustable for height as well as different sizes.


----------



## Red-1 (22 February 2021)

mavandkaz said:



			I've just been through the whole hoof boot thing with my tb. I did use hoof boutique, shame they haven't been very good with replying to you. I know they are working odd hours and from home - I had daily email replies from them, although they always came through at 6pm or later which I thought a little odd. But they did send stuff out quickly.
Anyway, from the discussions I had with them and what would fit the TB, they mentioned that things like scoots and renegades (which I ended up with) would only really fit horses with small/low heels.
Shame the cavellos don't fit - what about with pads? Or when I took the cob barefoot, I used a pair of boa boots. Despite being quite clumpy to look at, the worked really well. Maybe something to ask?
		
Click to expand...

Noooo, I was looking at the Renegades, it looks like the articulated heel would be less likely to rub? 

Or, Flex Horse Hoof boots? 

Or, Explora Magic? 

Something will suit, I hope!


----------



## Regandal (22 February 2021)

Equine fusion jogging boots. Nice, soft material around the heels, easy to get on and off.


----------



## Indy (22 February 2021)

I've got two of mine in Renegades. I really wanted the Scoots but the size that fitted looked unforgiving around the heel and I felt they could rub. I also tried Evo fit kits and the Renegades were the best fit which surprised me becaus my horses have less than perfect feet. I used Hoof Bootique who were very good to deal with.


----------



## ycbm (22 February 2021)

Red-1 said:



			Noooo, I was looking at the Renegades, it looks like the articulated heel would be less likely to rub?

Or, Flex Horse Hoof boots?

Or, Explora Magic?

Something will suit, I hope!
		
Click to expand...


I have some Renegades and I don't see why they would only fit a low heel,  the heel is completely independent of the main body of the boot.


----------



## ycbm (22 February 2021)

Red-1 said:



			Rigsby is still going great guns. To my mind anyway, I guess many people would think we are doing not a lot of anything!

I have had 2 more schooling sessions, with a walk out on the 1 mile block, in-hand, in-between. He is getting better and better on the school!

Last time we had a canter. Just the one, but it was on the sticky right rein, that I struggled to get more than 6 strides on last time, and he did 2 1/2 sides, not deep in the corners. I was happy! Before that, he had 'allowed' me into his back to do a sitting trot. I always think it is a special moment, when the soften and lift and allow you to sit softly. Big celery celebration for that!

Today, I was going to do just one canter on the right rein, but Rigsby had pleased me so much before even even got to that stage, we had an almighty celery celebration and dismounted to do it!  What was his success?

Ah, the last time I wrote, the celebration was that Rigsby held the contact through an upwards transition... This shows me that he is starting to understand what the bit is all about, to help and guide, not something to shrink away from. It also showed me that he was learning to use his furry ass to push. Today, I wanted to build on that, and have him seek the contact in walk and trot. He could already do this at walk, but trot has been a bit more effortful so he has needed more support not to stick his head up and go with his back dropped. But the chink was there last time through the transition.

I worked in with a long rein, but with a contact, he seeked down and found me. I then rode some movements in walk, handing him from one hand to the other down there, feeling him, whilst having the walk a very definite 4 time, so you could hear the deliberate footfall. I love the sound of feet as a guide when schooling. In fact, that was worth a celery celebration all on its own.

The first time I asked for trot, it was not successful, he dropped me and sucked back, so we abruptly went back to walk, re-established the feel and asked again, with me having a touch more alive feel down the (long) rein. Success! He kept with me, we did maybe 1/4 of a circle, lost it, got it back...

So, today we had a play with working in a long fame. I like that as I can't cheat, as if I do too much he will resist and I can't stop that with long reins. Keeps me honest.

Our old nemesis, the not keeping on the track, reared its head. Hmmm, how to stop that.

Rigsby is generally a very fair horse. Such as, he was awful to clip his legs, but then he also hated them brushing, or towling, or simply touching. Being a cob, he has mallenders. When it is not soft and under control, it hurts. Nothing will convince him to behave when they hurt. He is stronger and me, and he knows it. I like to think I am smarter than him, but I am not so sure. What I do have it a ton of try. When his legs are comfortable, he is initially wary, but then eats hay while I do his legs. He is fair. If I get it right, he will do his best to be a good boy.

For Rigsby not to go on the outer track, it must be for a reason. He is old, unfit, unschooled. Last schooling session, I started to do trot on the outer track, but walk for the corners. I wanted him to know I wasn't going to make him do a sharp turn, in case it hurt. That could be muscular (unfit) of arthritis, or a number of other things. That exercise improved out transitions, but he still was not wanting the outside track.

Today, I decided to explain better, and even offer an aversive (as opposed to always positive). I am not against an aversive, as long is it is neutral in emotion, no anger. It just allows the horse to realise what the easy route is. If he was in pain in the corners, I know that Rigsby will tell me and we can change what we are doing. He is not shy at coming forwards (like with clipping).

So, we did some trot, if he comes off the track it is by dumping his inside shoulder. I tried to correct by leg yielding out, but ended up being far too forceful, as in gripping and kicking. I am not against an aversive, but don't want to do it like that. My signals should be just that, signals, not physically moving or bullying.

So, I changed tack. Not actual tack (plain egbutt snaffle and cavesson), I mean changed my approach. I trotted the outer track, still on a longer rein, but with contact, and realised that the issue wasn't really with where he was trotting, it was that he was coming off the aids in the first place. So, I needed to get him back on the aids.

So, I rode neutrally, when he dumped the shoulder off the track, I asked for a bend, so I could get the shoulder back out, the ribs back to the outside. At present this means a circle, as lateral work is beyond him at the moment, so we came round on a 15m circle. Circle, that would be a slight aversive too, in that a circle is harder than trotting large.

We did this 3 times, the last time we actually also changed rein, so today Rigsby managed a half figure of 8, with 2 15m half circles.

This would not be world beating for most, but it is the most we have ever done. It was probably also the most trotting we have ever done on a session. It was the softest feel, with him experimenting with the contact on a long rein.

So, we stopped, all thoughts of having a canter forgotten, had a celery celebration and called it a success!

ETA a photo. Rigsby last night, stuffing his face. Nom, nom, nom.

He is weird. Some days looks too skinny. The very next day looks fat. Last night was a fat moment!
	View attachment 66415

Click to expand...


He's a schooling baby isn't he Red?  I've always found the babies struggle to get the idea of staying on the track (then they hug the damned thing and won't leave it!  🤣). 

He looks fab!  I can see the shadow of three ribs below the saddle area, perfect 
.


----------



## ElleSkywalker (22 February 2021)

Regandal said:



			Equine fusion jogging boots. Nice, soft material around the heels, easy to get on and off.
		
Click to expand...

I have two lami ponies in these sometimes 24/7 (I know but farrier and vet both very very ok with this) and even when turned out and zooming about dont come off or rub 

ETA I got both pairs from Atlantic Equine who were very helpful


----------



## mavandkaz (22 February 2021)

Red-1 said:



			Noooo, I was looking at the Renegades, it looks like the articulated heel would be less likely to rub?

Or, Flex Horse Hoof boots?

Or, Explora Magic?

Something will suit, I hope!
		
Click to expand...

Give them a go, I could easily be wrong. Did they recommend renegades as an option? 
The articulated heel is one reason I went for them. Having seen them in the flesh, the heel section is not very big, but then I am looking at TB sized boots! You can also buy different sized heel captivators, so may well work. 

What others did they recommend other then the scoots and cavellos?


----------



## Red-1 (22 February 2021)

mavandkaz said:



			Give them a go, I could easily be wrong. Did they recommend renegades as an option?
The articulated heel is one reason I went for them. Having seen them in the flesh, the heel section is not very big, but then I am looking at TB sized boots! You can also buy different sized heel captivators, so may well work.

What others did they recommend other then the scoots and cavellos?
		
Click to expand...

Urban Horse really only gave those options, as he has feet as wide as they are long. Said that his heels were too big really for Scoots, but worth a go. The Cavallos were their best shot, but are just unfortunate for sizing, I think. 

His skin is less than ideal, especially on the legs. He had awful scabby coronets for a while, so would be easy to rub terribly. This is a horse who is brushed and massaged every day, and never gets muddy! He produces far too much keratin 

I will re-contact Urban Horse tomorrow, other than that, I will give Hoof Boutique another try.


----------



## Red-1 (22 February 2021)

ycbm said:



			He's a schooling baby isn't he Red?  I've always found the babies struggle to get the idea of staying on the track (then they hug the damned thing and won't leave it!  🤣).

He looks fab!  I can see the shadow of three ribs below the saddle area, perfect 
.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, the previous owner said she never had him in a school, just hacked. He has more than three ribs showing, some days he looks a bit too skinny, then next too fat. I do weigh tape him weekly and he is pretty stable. It is the mystery of the appearing and disappearing ribs!


----------



## Red-1 (22 February 2021)

ElleSkywalker said:



			I have two lami ponies in these sometimes 24/7 (I know but farrier and vet both very very ok with this) and even when turned out and zooming about dont come off or rub 

ETA I got both pairs from Atlantic Equine who were very helpful
		
Click to expand...

Thank you, I will have a look at these.


----------



## Red-1 (22 February 2021)

Indy said:



			I've got two of mine in Renegades. I really wanted the Scoots but the size that fitted looked unforgiving around the heel and I felt they could rub. I also tried Evo fit kits and the Renegades were the best fit which surprised me becaus my horses have less than perfect feet. I used Hoof Bootique who were very good to deal with.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, the heels on the Scoots would have rubbed, they were harsh.


----------



## Julia0803 (22 February 2021)

I think my boy has similar sized feet to Rigsby, maybe a a touch smaller.

Cavallo simples in a 5 were ok for short trips but rubbed his heels for longer distances.

scoots seemed either too big or too tight at the back, digging in.

Technically renegades shouldn’t fit. I Facebooked renegade and they said he was a touch too wide.

Anyway, I saw a pair come up second hand on Facebook so bought them knowing I could always sell them on.
They aren’t technically perfect, but they don’t rub him and they stay put.
It might be worth a shot if you can pick some up second hand? Ours are 150x150 classics.

I hope you find something that works


----------



## Indy (22 February 2021)

Julia0803 said:



			I think my boy has similar sized feet to Rigsby, maybe a a touch smaller.

Cavallo simples in a 5 were ok for short trips but rubbed his heels for longer distances.

scoots seemed either too big or too tight at the back, digging in.

Technically renegades shouldn’t fit. I Facebooked renegade and they said he was a touch too wide.

Anyway, I saw a pair come up second hand on Facebook so bought them knowing I could always sell them on.
They aren’t technically perfect, but they don’t rub him and they stay put.
It might be worth a shot if you can pick some up second hand? Ours are 150x150 classics.

I hope you find something that works
		
Click to expand...

That's what I found with the Renegades, they shouldn't fit and they don't look like they do fit but they haven't rubbed or budged and we hack over and through all sorts of ground, they're definitely worth giving the fit kits a go


----------



## Red-1 (22 February 2021)

I think I will try a Renegade fit kit then, I think they look a more sensibly engineered boot. 

If that doesn't work I will try Equine Fusions. 

If only there was a shoe shop for horses!


----------



## mavandkaz (22 February 2021)

Red-1 said:



			I think I will try a Renegade fit kit then, I think they look a more sensibly engineered boot.

If that doesn't work I will try Equine Fusions.

If only there was a shoe shop for horses!
		
Click to expand...

Just be aware that the Renegade (viper) fit kit I got sent was only the bottom part of the boot, it did not come with the heel captivator. May be worth confirming with urban horse whether that is the case for them as well, and if so maybe see if you can somehow try a whole boot rather then the fit kit.


----------



## Indy (22 February 2021)

mavandkaz said:



			Just be aware that the Renegade (viper) fit kit I got sent was only the bottom part of the boot, it did not come with the heel captivator. May be worth confirming with urban horse whether that is the case for them as well, and if so maybe see if you can somehow try a whole boot rather then the fit kit.
		
Click to expand...

That's right, the fit kits I tried were just the shell to see if it fitted the hoof, I then hired the boot to make sure they fitted otherwise it's a lot of money for something that doesn't fit. IMy biggest boots are 140x140 so would be too small otherwise you could have borrowed them to try.


----------



## ycbm (22 February 2021)

Red-1 said:



			If only there was a shoe shop for horses!
		
Click to expand...

I think they all shut because they got fed up with the poop on the carpets.


----------



## cauda equina (22 February 2021)

Might Swiss Galoppers fit him?


----------



## paddy555 (22 February 2021)

Red-1 said:



			I think I will try a Renegade fit kit then, I think they look a more sensibly engineered boot.

If that doesn't work I will try Equine Fusions.

If only there was a shoe shop for horses!
		
Click to expand...

I don't want to dash your hopes but I think renegades may be too small, both the vipers and the classics.
Renegades come from HB. If you decided to try them it may be just as cost effective to get one of each on the basis there is less to send back than a pair of each. It is far easier to fit a complete boot than a fit kit. 
my feet were 140 x 140 (fronts) and the 4WW in renegade classics fitted nicely.


----------



## Red-1 (23 February 2021)

Julia0803 said:



			I think my boy has similar sized feet to Rigsby, maybe a a touch smaller.

Cavallo simples in a 5 were ok for short trips but rubbed his heels for longer distances.

scoots seemed either too big or too tight at the back, digging in.

Technically renegades shouldn’t fit. I Facebooked renegade and they said he was a touch too wide.

Anyway, I saw a pair come up second hand on Facebook so bought them knowing I could always sell them on.
They aren’t technically perfect, but they don’t rub him and they stay put.
It might be worth a shot if you can pick some up second hand? Ours are 150x150 classics.

I hope you find something that works
		
Click to expand...

As they are similar, would I need Max Cutback or standards?


----------



## Julia0803 (23 February 2021)

I’ve just had a look on Facebook from when I messaged renegade.

His feet were slightly uneven. But the widest was 151 wide and 147 long. (The other 147 x144)

Renegade said 4ww are 152 x 152 so won’t fit as you need a bit of wiggle room.

I don’t think they are modified/cut back. But they were second hand so not 100% sure.

His feet are probably a few mm narrower now as he’s still growing out flare. I used to have to keep on top of bevelling the edges in between trims. I’ve never had an issue with them coming off or rubbing, going through water, popping logs and gallop. The only issue I ever had was little bits of river grit getting in after doing multiple river crossings, but whether that was related to fit I don’t know.

I don’t know if it’s worth keeping an eye out for a second hand pair that you can sell without a loss if they don’t fit?


----------



## PapaFrita (23 February 2021)

He's lovely! Congratulations. Gorgeous dapples and lovely full tail!


----------



## Red-1 (23 February 2021)

PapaFrita said:



			He's lovely! Congratulations. Gorgeous dapples and lovely full tail! 

Click to expand...

It was your cob thread that did it!!!


----------



## GinaGeo (23 February 2021)

The Equine Fusions are a super boot for rehabbing, forgiving fit and don’t rub even when they live in them. 

The Renegade Classics 4WW might fit - but I suspect they will be a smidgen small.  Echoing as above the Classics do pop up second hand from time to time so it might be worth taking a punt.

Like others have said the Renegades are well engineered and do a good job.


----------



## Penny Less (23 February 2021)

Havent read the whole thread, but has anyone pointed Red  1 in the direction of shilasdairs' long cob thread ( for future reference )


----------



## Red-1 (23 February 2021)

Penny Less said:



			Havent read the whole thread, but has anyone pointed Red  1 in the direction of shilasdairs' long cob thread ( for future reference )
		
Click to expand...

I posted on it as soon as I bought him!


----------



## Red-1 (23 February 2021)

Urban Horse says only the Scoots or Cavallo would work with the shape his foot is. Butnthey don't so I have sent the fit kits back.

Hoof Boutique were still not contactable.

I have found some Renegade 4WW cutback, on sale on The Saddlery Shop, their advisor said they are worth a try. I bought them. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Red-1 (24 February 2021)

Ups and downs today. It was awfully windy and I thought that he may be bright and jolly, yay, but in fact he seemed a bit fed up.

He was good and did everything that I asked, but just didn't have the joy. We still did some work and had a BIG plus today. Today... we managed a trot right around the school, on the right rein, including the corners!

It didn't start like that, it started with the old shoulder dumping, and yes, I could get the bend back, but yes, that still meant leaving the track, so today I attended to the WHERE we were as opposed to HOW we were.

I actually rode him right into the corner and halted. Every time we approached the corner, I kept him straight, halted in the corner, did a little reverse and trotted round it.

By heck, he got it. On the right rein first time he managed to stay into the track but didn't bend the correct way. Then the same on the left. The next time we did it, on the right, he managed the whole thing. I am talking active trot, staying on the track on the straight, trotting into the corners, keeping a true bend, trotting the next long side... everything!

Celery celebration!

There I *should* have left it!

But no, I wanted to see if the left rein had also magically got it.

No.

I 'chased it' a bit and he started to lean on the left rein again 

So, again he had done a full day's work, he is old and may be arthritic, so I decided to do a rein back so we had done something good and call it a day. Not push it.

He did a good rein back.

We finished.

So, I am sad that I didn't finish the day at our peak, but happy that we did achieve something new. Improvement is always worth celebrating.

There is a little dressage coming up. I wonder if we could do the intro test???


----------



## ycbm (24 February 2021)

Red-1 said:



			There is a little dressage coming up. I wonder if we could do the intro test???
		
Click to expand...


Go for it!  What's the worst that could happen? 
.


----------



## fluffycobs4life (24 February 2021)

Beautiful! I hope you two have a lot of fun 😍


----------



## Blazingsaddles (24 February 2021)

Red-1 said:



			To my surprise, there was some left when I fetched him in, so the plan may work 

Click to expand...

If they’re hungry, they’ll eat it.


----------



## Blackhathorse (24 February 2021)

He's beautiful...


----------



## TulipTilly (24 February 2021)

Lovely dapples! Hope you have lots of fun together


----------



## Red-1 (27 February 2021)

The Renegade 4WW cutbacks arrived and would not go on, his heels are too wide. It is not the max width that is the problem, it is the width at the heels. I enquired about Fusions, the shop said not with his shape. Soooo, no boots. Dammit!

However... he walked out a bit better this week. Doing a mile in-hand every other day, and managing. So, I guess we will be 'proper' barefoot and just take longer.

However again...

We have turned a corner in his schooling, we are now WORKING in and on trot, as opposed to HAVING a trot.

We did 8 minutes in trot on one rein! Not round and round, we were doing a 30m circle, 2 transitions on it, maintaining balance, outline, rhythm.

4 minutes trot on the other rein. Direct transitions, even rein back to trot!

He was listening, trying, totally bought into the exercises.

He is amazing for an old, medically challenged horse!


----------



## Red-1 (27 February 2021)

As a practical step, I just ordered some Cavallo Simples on sale. From the fit kit, I know that the Cavallo size 6 are like wellies, so are not for hacking, but I think it is prudent with a recovering Lami horse to have some boots that will at least go on, as a just in case scenario. 

Because he's worth it!


----------



## TPO (27 February 2021)

Red-1 said:



			As a practical step, I just ordered some Cavallo Simples on sale. From the fit kit, I know that the Cavallo size 6 are like wellies, so are not for hacking, but I think it is prudent with a recovering Lami horse to have some boots that will at least go on, as a just in case scenario.

Because he's worth it!
		
Click to expand...

Have a look at EPS pads of the cavallos are roomy.

Theres an article about them on Hoof Geek...I'll see if I can find the link

https://hoofgeek.com/unsung-hero/


----------



## Red-1 (27 February 2021)

TPO said:



			Have a look at EPS pads of the cavallos are roomy.

Theres an article about them on Hoof Geek...I'll see if I can find the link

https://hoofgeek.com/unsung-hero/

Click to expand...

I agree with everything in that article. Good article, but I think it could go further...

I don't show photos of the hoof just after trimming, as I trust my trimmer and she trims for function and to improve the hoof. That means that she trims so the surfaces my horse is on (deep but firm bed, gravel, carpet fibre) will open and strengthen the foot. That means that, sometimes, a flat photo won't show the 'expected' foot shape. People would criticise that "The frog has been touched!" Whereas, I know why the frog was touched, and can visibly see it open up and beef up with the way that the trim improves the function. The way it is trimmed uses the fulcrums and angles to stress the foot in the best way for development.

I also agree that the surfaces he is on help. I laid new gravel on the driveway when I did my first barefoot rehab, in 2010. I chose the school surface for barefoot too, comfortable and supportive. The bed, I would like to be back from the door, but, at this stage, I think he wants to be on a supportive surface 99% of the time. So he has it to the door and right up to the net.

The road walking is because it gives me a head start with trimming  and he does need, eventually, to go barefoot on the road, so I think slow conditioning is a reasonable way to start. That is why I am doing it in hand, to make it easier to bridge the gap between what he can do now and what I want him to be able to do comfortably. Even with boots and pads, I would continue with some hand walking barefoot, both for trimming help and for the start of conditioning.

Good article, it has made me feel better about buying wellies-in-fit boots. I have an old yoga mat, I bet that would make nice pads. I will give it a try when they come, even though I really just bought them for emergencies. I would have hated to have him in pain and wish I had bought them.

That said, I just got back from another 1 mile walk out. He stormed round! It is like with the riding, at first we did just walk. Then having a half circle at trot was an effort. Then we, painstakingly, built up the trot until... this week we are suddenly WORKING in trot. IME, this is where progress increases exponentially.

Such seems to be with his feet. At first he 'did' the walk, but was slow. I have the occasional video showing toe first landing, the last one was flat. Suddenly he seems comfortable to walk at a better pace, that is both stride length, flight and landing and also length of stride. It seems like finally we are turning the corner to actually move correctly on the road too. This week has been the difference, and his frog has done the 'opening flower' thing. I have seen it on other horses too, a new trim, better movement, the frogs all start with a little crevice. You query thrush, but no smell. The crevice gets deeper, still no smell, then opens up. The opening opens like a flower and hey presto, the frog is wider and then beefs up to match. Like magic.

I think that sometimes we don't realise how long it will take. I think he took a backward step when it froze. I guess the beautifully shaped frog didn't;t have the support inside the shaping to improve the foot, also I think his feet hurt with the cold, as, I now find, is common with laminitics.

Thank you for the article, it has confirmed some things in my mind.


----------



## Red-1 (27 February 2021)

TPO said:



			Have a look at EPS pads of the cavallos are roomy.

Theres an article about them on Hoof Geek...I'll see if I can find the link

https://hoofgeek.com/unsung-hero/

Click to expand...

In fact, I liked the article that much, I ordered these from eBay!

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Yoga-Mat...437180?hash=item4b8830a77c:g:C8wAAOSwl3VfzV21

Right (rough) size, £3.35 for the pair!

ETA- I bought the Cavallo before Mr Red got up. For these, I had to disable the ding of shame on the computer!!!


----------



## Red-1 (28 February 2021)

New favourite Rigsby photo - Mr Red came out with the posh camera!


----------



## rabatsa (28 February 2021)

He no longer looks like the same pony that you first had.


----------



## J&S (28 February 2021)

Great length of stride and lateral bend.  Super rider posture,  congratulations on turning him around.


----------



## SaddlePsych'D (28 February 2021)

Red-1 said:



			New favourite Rigsby photo - Mr Red came out with the posh camera!

View attachment 66934

Click to expand...

What a fabulous pic! 😀


----------



## Red-1 (28 February 2021)

There were some more, but that first one in the post above ^^^ was my favourite.

A couple of the others...






I also had video of our third canter. On the left rein it was in-and-out a bit, so a bit of tranter  with a few three time steps. The right rein was a bit better. He only has a go at canter though, way away from being ready to work in canter as opposed to having a short burst.


----------



## southerncomfort (28 February 2021)

Your smile made me smile. 🙂

I wish that everyone who has ever uttered the words 'just a cob' could see these pictures.  He's fabulous!


----------



## GoldenWillow (28 February 2021)

Lovely, look at the smile on your face!


----------



## chaps89 (28 February 2021)

Your smile says it all. And Rigsby is looking fantastic


----------



## Red-1 (1 March 2021)

He has a big personality, it is just his legs that are short!


----------



## Red-1 (1 March 2021)

J&S said:



			Great length of stride and lateral bend.  Super rider posture,  congratulations on turning him around.
		
Click to expand...

I think many cobs don't keep the length of stride as they don't keep the length of rein as they don't seek down to find the contact, as they need to be off the leg and 'bought in' in the mind for that.

We have only done (mostly) 10 minutes a session, but have chipped away at him accepting a contact (as before he would just go short/inverted and insert his ears up your nose, and if you brought the contact back to him, he would yoik you almost out of the saddle. I did loads on the floor and long reins (well, as loads as you can do in 10 minute sessions). 

Getting him to buy into going forward did involve a whip, but not much as he is a thinking chap, so it involved more celery than whip. Would have been able to say more carrot than stick, but with his metabolic thing, carrots were out! Celery celebrations in!


----------



## palo1 (1 March 2021)

Red-1 said:



			There were some more, but that first one in the post above ^^^ was my favourite.

A couple of the others...

View attachment 66939

View attachment 66940


I also had video of our third canter. On the left rein it was in-and-out a bit, so a bit of tranter  with a few three time steps. The right rein was a bit better. He only has a go at canter though, way away from being ready to work in canter as opposed to having a short burst.
		
Click to expand...

You both look amazing and this really is an inspiring thread in lots of ways.  Brilliant!!


----------



## ycbm (1 March 2021)

He's fab,  but I wouldn't much care if he was doing a rodeo act if it still made you smile that much. 
.


----------



## Red-1 (1 March 2021)

ycbm said:



			He's fab,  but I wouldn't much care if he was doing a rodeo act if it still made you smile that much.
.
		
Click to expand...

*whispers* he did a little buck when I asked for the first canter, canter left. He said no, so I gave him a little flick. He squeals whenever he is affronted and his little back legs did come up. We then did a round of tranter, during which you can hear Mr Red chuckling like Muttley at Rigsby's canter attempt. It was rather disorganised. Hence no 'posh' photo of canter yet, as it is strung out, barely ever 3 time, like a motorbike...

Right rein was a bit better.

But then, not so long back his trot was as bad. He initially gave a little buck when we started trot too. He would simply walk and get a bit cross that he had to hitch up his ideas. One little flick, squeal, little elevation of the hind legs and into action. Never needed 2 flicks. It has only happened the twice, once for each pace. Clever Rigsby. Upping his ideas.

We may not canter for a week or so, get the trot stronger, it still tends to drift off the outer track. Not doing circles other than the odd 25m circle yet. Sometimes do a 3/4 line to get him moving about a bit, and occasionally do a rein change. I am aware that he would break very easily if he had to start tight turns at his age and stage.

A bit disappointing this morning, we never do 2 days running on the school, so it is walk-out day, in-hand... but... it is foggy, so no work today!


----------



## jnb (1 March 2021)

The phrase "Just a cob" should be retired, my cob (both of them, I include my dear departed LW in this) got me through both heaven and hell.
My youngster, literally gave me a reason to keep going when I thought I had inherited my dad's medullary thyroid cancer (and they found a lump in my thyroid).
Worth his weight in gold & I have been offered blank cheques for both of them, no amount of money would persuade me to have parted with either of them.
Looking good @Red-1 - you're about 1/10 of my weight, I wish I looked as good in the saddle!


----------



## Red-1 (1 March 2021)

jnb said:



			The phrase "Just a cob" should be retired, my cob (both of them, I include my dear departed LW in this) got me through both heaven and hell.
My youngster, literally gave me a reason to keep going when I thought I had inherited my dad's medullary thyroid cancer (and they found a lump in my thyroid).
Worth his weight in gold & I have been offered blank cheques for both of them, no amount of money would persuade me to have parted with either of them.
Looking good @Red-1 - you're about 1/10 of my weight, I wish I looked as good in the saddle!
		
Click to expand...

He certainly has given me something to concentrate on in the bad times. He is all character. Mr Red doesn't 'get' it. I have had to compare him to the little stray dog we found, Hector. That dog had nothing to offer. Ugly, ill, skinny. Not housetrained. Smelly. Bent legs. Old. Cost £1,400 in vets bills soon after we took him in. But, Mr Red loves that little dog more than is sensible. So do I. 

Hector is also brave, dignified, loving, and squeezes every ounce out of life. He was supposed to be 7 (according to the vet) when we found him, but that was over 6 years ago. He struggles to get on the bed now, or the sofa. We have bought him supplements, infra red jackets, ramps... Because the dog is so important.

I have told Mr Red that Rigsby is the horse version of Hector. Has more to give than can be seen with the objective eye.


----------



## Red-1 (1 March 2021)

palo1 said:



			You both look amazing and this really is an inspiring thread in lots of ways.  Brilliant!! 

Click to expand...

I am sure there will be bad times too. The dreaded spring is coming. Rigsby has been happy on the arena in winter, but I need to make a decision as to whether to try him at grass with a muzzle or not. I will have his blood testes re-done first.

Mr Red resents the fact that, with his issues, one of us will make a mistake. Rigsby will, one day, have too much sugar and get lami back. He resents the upcoming kicking we will give ourselves, and the upset it will cause.

Also, I really anticipated hacking being our thing, but as yet I can't seem to get him comfortable enough on the road when ridden. Buying boots has been an expensive failure. Also, he has a weird crack-thing going on with his coronets. In fact, I will post a photo, maybe someone here will have seen something like it before.

This is it with the scabs cleaned off...




This one is before cleaning scabs at the side... So you can see the scabs aren't enormous.




I think it may be his over production of keratin?

Or, it could be allergy?

He does have rubbish skin.

It is in all 4 feet, so not an abscess or injury.

It starts with the coronets being a bit crusty. Then I clean the crusts off and they are a bit bloody. Then, this big crack is left.

I contacted his old owner, she said he used to get similar cracks but thinks that they were lower down. I worry that one day, his feet will fall off! I know it isn't likely, but I don't like things I don't understand. These cracks fall into that category. 

He, annoyingly, has but a bit of weight on. Cutting his feed won't please his majesty. Soaking hay has put my shoulder out, and Mr Red's too.

So, not all hearts and flowers. But he does make me smile. It also makes me cross when people thing older horses with issues aren't worth anything and should be PTS.


----------



## Annagain (1 March 2021)

Can't help with the cracks but would a hay cube be a good investment if your shoulder is sore? You could still have it in a small hole haynet - just put the whole thing in the hay cube for soaking, pull the plug out to drain it and then wheel it into his stable. 

I totally understand where you're coming from about turning him out with a muzzle - it seems a lot kinder to have him doing what's natural (as much as possible) but you also have the "if it ain't broke don't fix it" argument. Would he be out with company if he was on grass? I think that would be the only thing that would swing it for me, if the grass and muzzle meant he had a friend.


----------



## Red-1 (1 March 2021)

Annagain said:



			Can't help with the cracks but would a hay cube be a good investment if your shoulder is sore? You could still have it in a small hole haynet - just put the whole thing in the hay cube for soaking, pull the plug out to drain it and then wheel it into his stable.

I totally understand where you're coming from about turning him out with a muzzle - it seems a lot kinder to have him doing what's natural (as much as possible) but you also have the "if it ain't broke don't fix it" argument. Would he be out with company if he was on grass? I think that would be the only thing that would swing it for me, if the grass and muzzle meant he had a friend.
		
Click to expand...

I am actually going to leave it to the vet check. I ummed and ahhhed for ages, as, although he has an irregularity on his vaccination record, he is protected until May. That was my goal to keep him healthy until May on an emergency diet, where whatever his bloods show, he is likely safe. Then, come spring, we can do new bloods, worm count, re-start his vaccinations etc. Like a proper baseline.

But, much as I previously liked my previous vets, they simply didn't seem that interested in an old cob in the same way they did in more sporty horses. Even then, the last thing they did for the sporty horse ended up with them rushing and making a mistake, that cost me ££££. I didn't complain, paid the bill, but then, I gave pre-warning that I wanted to think about X rays for Rigsby's lami feet, yet on the day they X ray machine was taken by a different vet... The blood test was not done well at all, he stabbed over and over looking for a vein (for his rig test) I had to stop the vet on his 20th attempt and say clip it or don't stab it... I wanted a discussion as to how to keep Rigsby healthy the vet seemed rushed and wanted to be away.

This morning I bit the bullet and contacted a different vet. That was scary, as the previous ones were simply the 'best' as in for in-patients. But, Rigsby just needs someone who will discuss things with me, so I just signed up for a different practice. The new vets concentrates on equipping the vehicles better, so horses don't have to travel. I think that suits us better, for now.

I still think the previous one is the better 'hospital' but that isn't my priority for Rigsby.

I will base turnout decisions on the results of the bloods and discussion with the vet, I think. Maybe he will end up with a couple of hours muzzled and the rest of the time on the arena or stable. That would seem fair. He would also go onto the P45 from Trinity Consultants. I do have a little paddock that wouldn't take much eating, but that has shade for summer. If he could get out on that in the day, that would be great.


----------



## Annagain (1 March 2021)

Red-1 said:



			I am actually going to leave it to the vet check. I ummed and ahhhed for ages, as, although he has an irregularity on his vaccination record, he is protected until May. That was my goal to keep him healthy until May on an emergency diet, where whatever his bloods show, he is likely safe. Then, come spring, we can do new bloods, worm count, re-start his vaccinations etc. Like a proper baseline.

But, much as I previously liked my previous vets, they simply didn't seem that interested in an old cob in the same way they did in more sporty horses. Even then, the last thing they did for the sporty horse ended up with them rushing and making a mistake, that cost me ££££. I didn't complain, paid the bill, but then, I gave pre-warning that I wanted to think about X rays for Rigsby's lami feet, yet on the day they X ray machine was taken by a different vet... The blood test was not done well at all, he stabbed over and over looking for a vein (for his rig test) I had to stop the vet on his 20th attempt and say clip it or don't stab it... I wanted a discussion as to how to keep Rigsby healthy the vet seemed rushed and wanted to be away.

This morning I bit the bullet and contacted a different vet. That was scary, as the previous ones were simply the 'best' as in for in-patients. But, Rigsby just needs someone who will discuss things with me, so I just signed up for a different practice. The new vets concentrates on equipping the vehicles better, so horses don't have to travel. I think that suits us better, for now.

I still think the previous one is the better 'hospital' but that isn't my priority for Rigsby.

I will base turnout decisions on the results of the bloods and discussion with the vet, I think. Maybe he will end up with a couple of hours muzzled and the rest of the time on the arena or stable. That would seem fair. He would also go onto the P45 from Trinity Consultants. I do have a little paddock that wouldn't take much eating, but that has shade for summer. If he could get out on that in the day, that would be great.
		
Click to expand...

You can always ask to be referred to the original vets if you need a hospital. We have a similar arrangement. We have used a local, very experienced vet who knows the two oldies inside out, for years. He is semi retired (has kept old clients but not taking on new) and a one man band so while he has a base, he doesn't have a 'hospital' as such. His holiday cover etc is done by a local big practice and he also refers to them for anything he can't manage at his base. We do their 'horse health' scheme - £10 a month for jabs, worm counts and wormers if needed, dental checks and free callout but use local vet for any issues. We haven't needed to be referred back them for anything big yet but it's there if necessary. Both vets know the arrangement and are happy.


----------



## chaps89 (1 March 2021)

You might find overnight turnout suits him better, lower sugar levels then, though obviously you'd need to build him up to that length of time.
For the hay, does it have a plug so you can drain it before lifting? I have in the past had a tie ring directly above the soaker so I can use the haynet string and thread it through the tie ring to lift it out, like a little pulley system. I leave it tied up to drain which makes it more manageable. 
I also have a 'clean' wheelbarrow that no muck ever goes in, just for moving soaked hay around. 
Not sure if any of those things might help but soaked hay is the pits.
An alternative might be Timothy haylage? It does work out more expensive (less so if you use small bale hay, unfortunately much more so if you usually have big bales) but it's so much easier to manage!


----------



## Red-1 (1 March 2021)

chaps89 said:



			You might find overnight turnout suits him better, lower sugar levels then, though obviously you'd need to build him up to that length of time.
For the hay, does it have a plug so you can drain it before lifting? I have in the past had a tie ring directly above the soaker so I can use the haynet string and thread it through the tie ring to lift it out, like a little pulley system. I leave it tied up to drain which makes it more manageable.
I also have a 'clean' wheelbarrow that no muck ever goes in, just for moving soaked hay around.
Not sure if any of those things might help but soaked hay is the pits.
An alternative might be Timothy haylage? It does work out more expensive (less so if you use small bale hay, unfortunately much more so if you usually have big bales) but it's so much easier to manage!
		
Click to expand...

Yes, we have a pair of water butts, with taps at the bottom that drain. It is still tricky to lift them out as they are too tall. I did look at the haylage, they say either Hogh Fibre Rye or Timothy. I just didn't want to change anything until he has had the vet to check his levels. He has an appointment for next Thursday, so hopefully know what he is like then. My gut feeling is that he would be OK for some turnout, if slowly built up in the little paddock. 

I don't think I would trust him with a Haycube. He would either eat too quickly, or if I net inside the cube, he would undoubtedly get tangled.


----------



## paddy555 (1 March 2021)

Red-1 said:



			Also, I really anticipated hacking being our thing, but as yet I can't seem to get him comfortable enough on the road when ridden. Buying boots has been an expensive failure. Also, he has a weird crack-thing going on with his coronets. In fact, I will post a photo, maybe someone here will have seen something like it before.

This is it with the scabs cleaned off...

View attachment 66997


This one is before cleaning scabs at the side... So you can see the scabs aren't enormous.

View attachment 66998


I think it may be his over production of keratin?

Or, it could be allergy?

He does have rubbish skin.

It is in all 4 feet, so not an abscess or injury.

It starts with the coronets being a bit crusty. Then I clean the crusts off and they are a bit bloody. Then, this big crack is left.

I contacted his old owner, she said he used to get similar cracks but thinks that they were lower down. I worry that one day, his feet will fall off! I know it isn't likely, but I don't like things I don't understand. These cracks fall into that category.
		
Click to expand...

I also don't like things that I don't understand. I would be asking a good horse vet exactly what was going on with the cracks.  If they were unable to supply a satisfactory explanation I would ask them to send very clear pics to Dr Knott so that I was doubly sure everything was fine. I am sure many  may find that over the top but better to be safe than sorry IMHO. 

Re the booting to get him out riding what would most likely work would be the largest scoots that you tried that twisted. I expect you had a fit kit.  I never use them for scoots I don't find they are accurate enough. If you have the real thing with straps on the front it will probably twist a lot less. To prevent damage to the back of the pastern/heels I would use the endurance gaiters. (not the gaiters that come with the boots) The larger size boot would leave sufficient room for them and with that combination the heels should be safe.


----------



## ycbm (1 March 2021)

Red-1 said:



			I am sure there will be bad times too. The dreaded spring is coming. Rigsby has been happy on the arena in winter, but I need to make a decision as to whether to try him at grass with a muzzle or not. I will have his blood testes re-done first.

Mr Red resents the fact that, with his issues, one of us will make a mistake. Rigsby will, one day, have too much sugar and get lami back. He resents the upcoming kicking we will give ourselves, and the upset it will cause.

Also, I really anticipated hacking being our thing, but as yet I can't seem to get him comfortable enough on the road when ridden. Buying boots has been an expensive failure. Also, he has a weird crack-thing going on with his coronets. In fact, I will post a photo, maybe someone here will have seen something like it before.

This is it with the scabs cleaned off...

View attachment 66997


This one is before cleaning scabs at the side... So you can see the scabs aren't enormous.

View attachment 66998


I think it may be his over production of keratin?

Or, it could be allergy?

He does have rubbish skin.

It is in all 4 feet, so not an abscess or injury.

It starts with the coronets being a bit crusty. Then I clean the crusts off and they are a bit bloody. Then, this big crack is left.

I contacted his old owner, she said he used to get similar cracks but thinks that they were lower down. I worry that one day, his feet will fall off! I know it isn't likely, but I don't like things I don't understand. These cracks fall into that category.

He, annoyingly, has but a bit of weight on. Cutting his feed won't please his majesty. Soaking hay has put my shoulder out, and Mr Red's too.

So, not all hearts and flowers. But he does make me smile. It also makes me cross when people thing older horses with issues aren't worth anything and should be PTS.
		
Click to expand...

I really don't want to write this Red but it looks horribly like pemphigus ETA and some things you've written about his thin skin fit too


----------



## Red-1 (1 March 2021)

ycbm said:



			I really don't want to write this Red but it looks horribly like pemphigus ETA and some things you've written about his thin skin fit too  

Click to expand...

That is all OK. All I ever look at is that he is happy now, and he is. His coronets are on the list for the vet to examine. They do get scaley, they may be then end of him, or lami could be, or colic, or lameness, or whatever... The old owner said he has had similar before, and he is still here. When it is his time, it is his time. Meanwhile, he is doing great. Besides, if he had feathers we wouldn't even know anything was wrong! The vet will examine it.


----------



## Red-1 (1 March 2021)

paddy555 said:



			I also don't like things that I don't understand. I would be asking a good horse vet exactly what was going on with the cracks.  If they were unable to supply a satisfactory explanation I would ask them to send very clear pics to Dr Knott so that I was doubly sure everything was fine. I am sure many  may find that over the top but better to be safe than sorry IMHO.

Re the booting to get him out riding what would most likely work would be the largest scoots that you tried that twisted. I expect you had a fit kit.  I never use them for scoots I don't find they are accurate enough. If you have the real thing with straps on the front it will probably twist a lot less. To prevent damage to the back of the pastern/heels I would use the endurance gaiters. (not the gaiters that come with the boots) The larger size boot would leave sufficient room for them and with that combination the heels should be safe.
		
Click to expand...

Vet booked for next Thursday. 

The scoots would have rubbed him raw, even the large ones. His heels get dandruff and are not robust!


----------



## paddy555 (1 March 2021)

Red-1 said:



			Vet booked for next Thursday.

The scoots would have rubbed him raw, even the large ones. His heels get dandruff and are not robust!
		
Click to expand...

thats great about the vet. YCBM was more forward than I was.  Unless your vet is certain there is a simple explanation then Dr Knottenbelt is the person for your vet to ask. 

the purpose of endurance gaiters is to stop any possibility of rubbing.


----------



## Red-1 (2 March 2021)

Today, another first!

It was a schooling day, but a light one as we did more than usual on Sunday.

Today we got mounted up and walked an intro dressage test. Then, we did it properly, including the trot! He was amazing. Only meant about 8 minutes in walk and less than 4 in trot all told, but the boy did good! Celery celebration after each test, and jackpot treat once I dismounted.

The little horse who wouldn't even stay on the outer track 10 days ago did good. Even went up the centre line to the end, he used to dump his shoulder and veer off from about half way. If I were to be critical, we missed the centre line slightly, plus he didn't bend correctly in the corners on the left rein. The end of the centre line is still not correct. Oh, and he has never done an 'official' FWLR before, but as he has been taught to seek the contact he did it brilliantly. Only, because he was a star I said "Good Boy" and he almost parked up for a celery celebration. Note to self, will have to be really careful to use Good Boy as verbal praise only and Woah! is when he has celery. Never go Good Boy followed by Woah! as he is anticipating 

Even I think his schooling will be fine for an intro test, once comps start again - end of the month is it? He is travelling well, soft and seeking. Will have to teach him to load first LOL. But need the grass to dry up so he can have loading lessons. It would be too hard on his feet on the gravel, hence not 'doing' loading yet. There is one venue within hacking distance, it will likely be there that he does his debut. He has NEVER competed in his life.

For those interested in coronets, it first appeared on 31 Jan as a thin sore, found it when I clipped. This photo is the day I found it. It then looked like it had healed up, but last week, when he was washed and scrubbed, the thin scab layer came off and the crack was apparent. It appeared the week after we rode through the flood water, so I wondered if there was 'something' in the water that irritated it? The crack is lower than the rash was though, so it does look as if it is growing out. 




I actually think it is just periople-thick. If you remember, when he had a suspect abscess, I tubbed and poulticed his foot, and the periople rubbed off with the wet. It looked like he had lost half his foot wall! I was terrified the foot would fall apart, but that part has grown down and is now near the bottom of the foot, and he still has good hoof wall depth. His hoof walls are thick. Interestingly, his perioples were all really thick, down at least 2/3 of the hoof, but as his hooves have improved, the periople is peeling off all over, making his feet look a bit messy. It also helps that his previous owner said he had something similar before, and he is still here. It just righted itself previously, apparently, I presume it grew out.

I do know that, if I worried about every single ailment Rigsby has, I would never enjoy having him. The list of his 'issues' is looooong. The deal I did with myself when I bought him was that Rigsby is on Rigsby's journey. I can help, guide, make the best decisions I can. He has good management, seems happy and sound, is loving life and work. The photos have gone to the vet, the vet is coming, Rigsby is having a barrage of examinations, blood tests, vaccinations, teeth, worm counts, X rays if necessary.

Meanwhile, today we just rode out first dressage test - even if it was just an intro, and the only work he did today!

Small victories add up. Seize the day. Enjoy the now and the moment. I am loving his progress.


----------



## Red-1 (2 March 2021)

Had a long conversation with the vet who is coming. Long list of things to do. He is having the starvation/sugar syrup test, to see how he will cope with grass. He only had the resting one last time, I believe. 

Lovely lady, chatted about all his issues. She is booking a long appointment.


----------



## Red-1 (3 March 2021)

You will all laugh at me I am sure...

There is anecdotal evidence that vaccinations can bring on lami.
There is anecdotal evidence that sugar challenge tests can bring on lami.
There is even anecdotal evidence that stress of vet procedures can bring on lami.

After committing to the sugar challenge test, I have had the cold hand of fear round my heart.

I took Riggers for his morning walk today, and had a long think, with his friendly, furry face alongside me.

And when I got back, I have called the vets and rearranged his appointments over 3 appointments instead of 2.

I would rather pay the extra visit and be safer.

It came to be when a workman in the village jumped to feed Rigsby a digestive biscuit, and I had to explain that he is horsie-diabetic and no, he can't even have just the one. Why would I be SO careful, for so long, and then penny pinch? He isn't even allowed grass. He isn't even allowed hay unless it is soaked to leach sugars out! The only reason I had dithered is because the vet will think I am neurotic. Well, I don't really care! I will do what melts the cold hand of fear.

Besides, for the sugar challenge test I have to get out of bed at 3am to drain and serve his hay, then he will be starved from 6.30am. I then bring him in at 12.30 and syringe sugar into him, but give no food. I cannot think of it ending well for the vet to waltz up at 1.30pm, to a hangry cob, and try to examine him!

You wouldn't like him when he is hangry!

So, it will be vaccinations, teeth and examinations first time, with him fat and happy. 2nd time - hangry cob, quick blood draw. 3rd time - next lot of vaccinations. Worming can be done a couple of weeks after all that.

*whispers* yes, there is anecdotal evidence worming can tip them over the edge too 🥶. We will be worm counting and I did bang a wormer in when he first arrived (I risked a Pramox when he wasn't quite as precious), plus poos have been cleared almost as soon as they hit the floor, so it may be that he doesn't need a wormer anyway. Done.

I feel easier inside with separating the procedures.


----------



## chaps89 (3 March 2021)

I would - and have - done similar myself so full understanding and support here. Also in full agreement that a hangry cob is not nice to be around!


----------



## GoldenWillow (3 March 2021)

I completely understand and have done the same myself but in my case it was splitting flu and tetanus jabs up as he gets so sore with them I wanted to try them separately. Interestingly it turns out that it's the flu jab he reacts to rather than the tetanus.


----------



## ycbm (3 March 2021)

GoldenWillow said:



			I completely understand and have done the same myself but in my case it was splitting flu and tetanus jabs up as he gets so sore with them I wanted to try them separately. Interestingly it turns out that it's the flu jab he reacts to rather than the tetanus.
		
Click to expand...


When my horse reacted my vet told me it was almost always the adjuvant,  not the vaccine,  and would be worth trying a different brand.  In fact mine was so bad I was told never to risk Prevac with him again. He was fine with the other common one.
.


----------



## Red-1 (4 March 2021)

I was going to stop posting as much, but people have said that they enjoy reading our little adventures, some people said it is helping them steer their cob's lessons...so... today... Started last night!

Rigsby welcomes me when I go to fetch him in. I like to think he likes me, but I know it is as much that he has run out of hay and is keen for more. Last night Riggers made a schoolboy error, he touched the electric fence. He was FURIOUS. He squealed, kicked out, ran up and down, ploughed the arena surface. He could not be pacified, so I went in for a cup of tea and waited, looking through the lounge window, until he had put his brain back in.

20 minutes later, typical Rigsby style, he had forgotten all about it. This morning was supposed to be schooling, and I HAD intended to have a bit of a canter, but I reckon he did all his canter last night! There is plenty to work on though, and I reckon the way to find out what needs doing today is to simply turn up.

So, we presented ourselves on the school and yes, the subject of the day materialised. In the lovely photos from Sunday, I rocked the Matalan £12.50 jeggins (!) but thought the riding boots looked scruffy. I have new half chaps, but they are not broken in, so I have avoided them. Today I wore them and realised that, although Rigsby has improved his reaction to the leg, he is still slow. I realised because every time I drew my leg (incorrectly) up instead of in, the back of the half chaps dug in.

I was a bit Grrrr as I *thought* I had already sorted this. I made a distinct effort after that canter photo upthread, where I am legging him on like a kid on a Thelwell pony! I looked at the more recent photos and congratulated myself on a job well done. Nope, the half-chaps informed me that it was a job half-done, and for comfort I had better complete it.

That was job-of-the-day. Me being strict with myself to keep my leg only working properly, using a flick to tap Rigsby up. To be fair, it is all in layers, and if I had tried to achieve what we did today earlier, it would just have made him cross. As I have said before, it is an endless round of fix this, tidy up that, repair the other, refresh another. Round and round and each time you reveal a new layer of.... sophistication? Harmony? attention? Focus? all of the above and more I think.

As ever, we have celery and stick, the flick stick is just a flick and celery celebrations follow good efforts. Forward and rhythmic happened quite easily going large, so we worked on some circles. I remember at a Buck Brannaman clinic, he described the horse as being within an imaginary rectangle, and you have to keep them in the middle of it. Like a force field round them, and they must keep going forwards, even round the corners, so they don't fall to the back of the rectangle. Rigsby was in the middle going large, but fell back in the circles. So we worked on that. We even did two 10m circles on each rein. 10m circles are new for Rigsby, but it was only 4 in total, at walk.

We practiced centre lines too, turning onto them and keeping straight. Halting. Moving off, keeping in that imaginary rectangle. Rigsby had a great work ethic. Knew it was all fair. Understood. Was rewarded to his satisfaction.

20 minutes under saddle, all at walk. I am being respectful to his old legs. We are walking out round the village tomorrow. Then...

Very excited for the saddle fitter on Saturday!

It is also lovely to be looking forward to the end of lockdown 3. The whole idea of Rigsby was that I needed a companion, and had thought of a Shetland, but, having had one of THOSE before, wondered if it wouldn't be simpler to have a potentially rideable horse. I also knew that looking after a vulnerable one would be good for me whilst going through trauma with mum. The hope was that he would make a mount for friends to ride out with, and just as a fun character. Friends have not been able to share the journey, there has been disappointment all round.

Lockdown looks to be lifting, Rigsby has 4 people ready to come and have a sit. I haven't been able (yet) to get him comfortable enough for hacking, but they are welcome on the school, if they want 20 minutes, mainly at walk. They will, they are mainly people who did ride professionally, who have not ridden for ages and would love a sit on a friendly, furry character. End of the month we can have outdoor visitors (I think?). One person is already booked in to meet at the bus stop bench outside, to go for a walk. They are not bothered about riding, but want some horse time.

Goodness only knows why I decided to share Rigsby's journey, I am usually very private about my horses. I think a bit was about how many people were saying it was cruel when people advertised older horses with problems; it got my goat as that is exactly what I was looking for and everyone was saying they should be PTS. Everyone said loan, but TBH, I didn't want a loan, I wanted to buy. Happily I found Rigsby and I then wondered if it would be nice to share the journey of one such horse. It was quite brave of me actually, as he could have needed to be PTS the first month, who knows?

If he was PTS now through some misfortune, I would still say I was honoured to own him. He has been a gem, and long may he continue to be so.


----------



## DirectorFury (4 March 2021)

You write so well Red, would you ever consider writing a book about horse training and your experiences? I’d definitely be in the queue for a copy!


----------



## AandK (4 March 2021)

I have to say, I love reading your updates on your journey with Rigsby! You sound so thorough and thoughtful, so I can see why he is coming on so well. Please keep updating us, I look forward to hearing his latest exploits, he sounds like such a character!


----------



## Red-1 (4 March 2021)

DirectorFury said:



			You write so well Red, would you ever consider writing a book about horse training and your experiences? I’d definitely be in the queue for a copy!
		
Click to expand...

I half wrote a book about my work experiences, but it was for me to download TBH. I have also done some magazine articles, 8 articles over 2 magazines, but I was kind of pushed to do those. I have written some children's short books for our kids at school, where I am a TA. I found there was a niche for older children who have younger reading age, but don't want to be embarrassed with ditty-books or young looking cartoons. None of the above have ever made £, they have been just for fun.

I am not hot on spelling or punctuation, although being a TA in Y6 is helping with that!

If Rigsby's story is a success (as in we don't kill him with the vet examinations over the next couple of weeks), I also queried cut/paste then re-write with photos, for a self publish Amazon either coffee table or children's book. I think, because it is all here, that I would have to self-publish.


----------



## Red-1 (4 March 2021)

AandK said:



			I have to say, I love reading your updates on your journey with Rigsby! You sound so thorough and thoughtful, so I can see why he is coming on so well. Please keep updating us, I look forward to hearing his latest exploits, he sounds like such a character!
		
Click to expand...

He certainly is a character LOL. He is an ar$e! But a reasonably fair and very thoughtful one. In fact he has an extreme sense as to what is far and what is not. Cross the line and he lets you know.

Mr Red was complaining last night about what an ar$e he is (I think it was as a reaction to the ploughed arena), and I pointed out that, if he was perfect, I would find him very boring!


----------



## southerncomfort (4 March 2021)

I think the recurring themes of celebrating small successes and enjoying what you have while you have it, are things that really resonate with me.


----------



## chaps89 (4 March 2021)

Red-1 said:



			He could not be pacified, so I went in for a cup of tea and waited, looking through the lounge window, until he had put his brain back in.
		
Click to expand...

I'm sorry, but LOL!
It's so easy when that happens to try and persist when actually the most helpful thing is to do what you did and leave them to get over themselves and work it out for 10 minutes, more people could do with learning that!

Please do keep the thread going, I'm really enjoying it.
I have a mare with an equally lengthy list of physical issues and I'm riding another who sounds very similar to Rigsby in regards to contact/throwing the shoulder about. It's heartening to hear/see your progress.


----------



## Red-1 (4 March 2021)

I have been ruminating on the idea whilst riding my bike (being as the cob doesn't hack!). 

Could be a working title, "Diary of a cob and a middle aged woman" or, "Out of the doldrums, diary of middle age in woman and cob" or, "Journey to mediocrity and fun" or, .... erm.... I don't know!


----------



## Roxylola (4 March 2021)

Red-1 said:



			I have been ruminating on the idea whilst riding my bike (being as the cob doesn't hack!). 

Could be a working title, "Diary of a cob and a middle aged woman" or, "Out of the doldrums, diary of middle age in woman and cob" or, "Journey to mediocrity and fun" or, .... erm.... I don't know!
		
Click to expand...

I feel like you need to make reference to cook's bottoms in there somewhere 
I promised myself one day I'll write "a baddog's tale" the trials and tribulations of owning a minihound, but she adds to it on a daily basis so I'm too busy doing damage limitation to write 🤣


----------



## rabatsa (4 March 2021)

I am enjoying Rigsby and his journey.


----------



## ycbm (4 March 2021)

Glad you decided in favour of sharing your Rigsby journey with us Red. I'm another who loves reading what you write. 
.


----------



## SaddlePsych'D (4 March 2021)

southerncomfort said:



			I think the recurring themes of celebrating small successes and enjoying what you have while you have it, are things that really resonate with me.
		
Click to expand...

Same here! Keep the updates coming Red. My own horsey journey is on a bit of a pause at the moment but I'm so inspired by following yours and Rigsby's journey, I will try to keep these themes in mind for sure.


----------



## Roxylola (4 March 2021)

If we're being fair...
I'm proposing that for a title. I also think we should push to get celerybration recognised by the Oxford English dictionary bods


----------



## Red-1 (5 March 2021)

Finally found Rigsby some trainers that go over his big, furry feet. They were the least trendy, but the only ones to go big enough. He is like his mother!

They need breaking in, so we only walked to the first junction with them, then I pulled them and he was barefoot the rest of the way. A tiny rub mark, but only fur deep so fingers crossed 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 they will end up comfortable. The shells on the fit kit said they were like wellies, but they are actually snug as he has fleshy heels. 

The only issue being that I then walked round the village, including the main street, looking like we were off to do our shopping, with the boots in the bag they came in. Worse still, it was only when I got home that I realised that the bag was emblazoned with the slogan, "Life is simple, just kiss your horse." The shame!

I think in the future, he can wear his saddle so we can sling the boots on top and he can carry them himself.


----------



## Reacher (5 March 2021)

I like cavallos - yes they are a bit clumpy but they are easy to use and there is generally one model that will fit anything. My retired mare (round TB feet) had the simples on front feet, sports on rear and my Mr H has cavallo treks.
I too am enjoying your story and the training tips in it, please do keep posting. I think my Mr H (a lightweight cob of same age as Rigsby) is very similar in character! (Not sure he would be impressed by celery though)
I hope the forthcoming vet's visit is helpful with regard to your concerns.  BTW I know you have mentioned concerns about spring grass / lami, do you have the option of "unimproving" the grass in his paddock?


----------



## Red-1 (5 March 2021)

Reacher said:



			I like cavallos - yes they are a bit clumpy but they are easy to use and there is generally one model that will fit anything. My retired mare (round TB feet) had the simples on front feet, sports on rear and my Mr H has cavallo treks.
I too am enjoying your story and the training tips in it, please do keep posting. I think my Mr H (a lightweight cob of same age as Rigsby) is very similar in character! (Not sure he would be impressed by celery though)
I hope the forthcoming vet's visit is helpful with regard to your concerns.  BTW I know you have mentioned concerns about spring grass / lami, do you have the option of "unimproving" the grass in his paddock?
		
Click to expand...

I am unsure what to do with the grass. The small paddock is quite mossy at one end, lush in places, has been well grazed over the years. Mr Red won't kill the grass. I did wonder about killing and seeing if there was some special grass seed that was low value.


----------



## Red-1 (6 March 2021)

Good news all round today.

First good news - the saddler has been. I knew the saddle was 'OK' or I wouldn't have used it all this time, but I also knew that it wasn't 'right' and that bothered me. I asked Kim Gordon to help me, she designed and makes her own Kruger brand saddles. They are not that well known, but whenever another saddler sees them, they have to admit that they are well made.

Kim has helped me before, I first asked her to come when I bought a Kruger saddle second hand, she is talented, with a proper 'eye' for what is right and where level is, both in the horse and in the tack. And the rider too, actually. I was so impressed with her with that saddle that she has helped me with 2 other saddles since, also bought second hand, that were not Kruger ones. There are saddlers and saddlers, and Kim is the real deal.

Kim thinks the saddle I have is OK, and that I had shimmed it OK. The reason it was bothering me is that it was slightly off on one side, it needed a slight change in shim and then it was straight. The horse looks straight in movement, in musculature etc, it seems it is the saddle. It is an older saddle, but Rigsby likes it and with the slight change in shim, he went straighter too. We even had our 4th canter. Right rein was on the track, losing it a bit at the end. Left rein was on the track too, and no tranter. I suspect it was the shimming making the improvement .

Kim is coming back in a few months to re-evaluate. She reckons he will have changed shape again and we can keep pace with the shimming.

Other good news, Fiona has done some research, and suspects that Rigsby is vitamin D deficient. This would make sense, he is dark coated, it is winter, it just fits. I have researched doses for vit D in horses. Rigsby is starting on Vitamin D, and Vitamin E. Just a modest dose to start with. I was severely vitamin D deficient myself, I know how debilitating it can be.

Third good thing of the day, Rigsby has started to shed his coat. Lots of it. Good news!

Oh, edited to add a 4th good thing - Rigsby's previous owner says she also tried boots and I have bought the exact ones that she did. She agreed that they did rub a bit at first, but then, hopefully for me too, they did bed in and he was happy in them. Yay!


----------



## Cloball (6 March 2021)

You could try emorsgate seeds I think they have a traditional grazing mix for horses or might be able to advise?


----------



## Red-1 (6 March 2021)

Having read the blurb that came with the hoof boots, I now realise they are made of leather. So, 9pm on a Saturday night and I am here in the living room, Kochaline-ing them and letting it sink in on the warm kitchen radiator. 

We know how to live life in the Red household, LOL.


----------



## Red-1 (7 March 2021)

As you may have seen, Rigsby is likely vet d deficient. He has been on a good quality general supplement, but I am now going to also supplement specifics. I know some of you have already researched all of this, so wondered if you could help?

I am starting on 6000 iu of vitamin D with vitamin K 200iu. I have read up and it appears this has been documented as safe. Very safe actually, far below the norm until I speak with the vet on Thursday. This is actually the dose I am currently on! The dratted horse is even pinching my vitamins!

I am also starting a vit E, but not an expensive one at this stage.

Magnesium- Is Mag Ox safe for a laminitis? I guess I am put off by the Ox part of it, as that sounds iron like! Is Mag Carbonate better? Especially for a horse who is on a vastly restricted diet?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## PapaverFollis (7 March 2021)

Some magnesium oxide can be contaminated with iron but you can get low iron magnesium oxide.  ForagePlus source the low iron stuff. I think Red Horse Products might have something aling those lines too. 

Personally I would have hay analysed for mineral profile and top up accordingly if hay is from a consistent source.   Simply because that has worked really well for my own horses thus far.


----------



## Red-1 (7 March 2021)

PapaverFollis said:



			Some magnesium oxide can be contaminated with iron but you can get low iron magnesium oxide.  ForagePlus source the low iron stuff. I think Red Horse Products might have something aling those lines too.

Personally I would have hay analysed for mineral profile and top up accordingly if hay is from a consistent source.   Simply because that has worked really well for my own horses thus far.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you, will get some on order. YCBM has also been very helpful 

Today's walk out with the newly softened hoof boots went well. Had the boots on for about 1/3 of the ride, again just a little ruffled hair, no major issues. I was bright enough to use a rucksack to carry the boots once I pulled them too. He loves his walks out, hopefully, once the boots are worn in, they will be rides out. There were loads of walkers and they all stopped to admire the black beast with his wavy mane and proud demeanour.


----------



## Red-1 (8 March 2021)

Schooled Rigsby, he went well, but that's not important right now.

Because, I found a Rigsby mark 2!!!

On Preloved, the same as Rigsby was!

Same area!!

Same part Fresian breeding!!

Only this one isn't a sick note, is a year younger, is good in traffic and is EVEN MORE handsome!!

15hh-friesian-x-fell-gelding.html

If I didn't think Mr Red would divorce me if I had a matching pair, I would... have a matching pair!!!


----------



## PapaverFollis (8 March 2021)

What if you bought the second one for MrRed as a pressie? Can't be cross then.


----------



## SaddlePsych'D (8 March 2021)

Dooo it! Dooo it! Dooo it!


----------



## Red-1 (8 March 2021)

He is double the price of Riggers, but then this one isn't a sick note, his passport doesn't say 'rig,' is a year younger, is good to load, is 100% traffic....

Bargain!!!

I could be like @Michen with matchy match boys!


----------



## Red-1 (8 March 2021)

PapaverFollis said:



			What if you bought the second one for MrRed as a pressie? Can't be cross then.
		
Click to expand...




SaddlePsych'D said:



			Dooo it! Dooo it! Dooo it! 

Click to expand...

I just got a message from Rigsby's previous owner. This one is on the same yard! They look so similar that they were often confused for each other. 

I really think someone needs to buy Rigsby's doppelgänger.


----------



## McFluff (8 March 2021)

Rigsby II was meant to be Red. 
This forum will only be a bad influence


----------



## SaddlePsych'D (8 March 2021)

Red-1 said:



			I just got a message from Rigsby's previous owner. This one is on the same yard! They look so similar that they were often confused for each other.

I really think someone needs to buy Rigsby's doppelgänger.
		
Click to expand...

* whispers * That someone is you...


----------



## Amymay (8 March 2021)

SaddlePsych'D said:



			* whispers * That someone is you...



Click to expand...

🎤🎤 Mike Drop 🎤 🎤


----------



## Roxylola (8 March 2021)

If one Rigsby makes you this happy, how happy could two Rigsbys make you ?


----------



## Lexi_ (8 March 2021)

Oh you’ve got to get him 😄


----------



## DirectorFury (8 March 2021)

Red-1 said:



			I just got a message from Rigsby's previous owner. This one is on the same yard! They look so similar that they were often confused for each other.

I really think someone needs to buy Rigsby's doppelgänger.
		
Click to expand...

I’m looking forward to your update about the arrival of Not-Rigsby in a few days .


----------



## Red-1 (8 March 2021)

Nooo, I think that SOMEONE needs to buy him. I am looking, but would want one to do some competitions, when I have drawn breath from sorting out the legalities from mum's death.

I keep flitting to the advert, but no, long term I would like one that can compete affiliated, and I think this one is not a match for that.

Lovely horse though, and when I saw the advert I was sorely tempted!

I thought that people here seem to like Riggers, and this one is VERY similar, but without the sick note tag. Surely someone would like a Fesian X Fell, good in traffic?


----------



## Cavalier (8 March 2021)

Life is short, buy the horse 🤣


----------



## Amymay (8 March 2021)

Red-1 said:



			Nooo, I think that SOMEONE needs to buy him. I am looking, but would want one to do some competitions, when I have drawn breath from sorting out the legalities from mum's death.

I keep flitting to the advert, but no, long term I would like one that can compete affiliated, and I think this one is not a match for that.

Lovely horse though, and when I saw the advert I was sorely tempted!

I thought that people here seem to like Riggers, and this one is VERY similar, but without the sick note tag. Surely someone would like a Fesian X Fell, good in traffic?
		
Click to expand...

But they could be a *competitive *driving pair 🤷🏻‍♀️🤷🏻‍♀️


----------



## ElleSkywalker (8 March 2021)

What is Riggers II's official name?


----------



## Red-1 (9 March 2021)

ElleSkywalker said:



			What is Riggers II's official name?
		
Click to expand...

I have no idea. Besides, Rigsby is NOW Rigsby's official passport name, it was not that before, I changed it. I changed it once I realised his passport said he was a rig - it had to be! I even paid for the privilege of changing his name. Makes me smile every time I say it - but only because the blood test my vet did says he is NOT actually a rig!


----------



## ElleSkywalker (9 March 2021)

Red-1 said:



			I have no idea. Besides, Rigsby is NOW Rigsby's official passport name, it was not that before, I changed it. I changed it once I realised his passport said he was a rig - it had to be! I even paid for the privilege of changing his name. Makes me smile every time I say it - but only because the blood test my vet did says he is NOT actually a rig!
		
Click to expand...

I was hoping it would be something that matched Rigsby as a further sign he needs to be yours, a la Bog and Bear 😁


----------



## Red-1 (11 March 2021)

The vet has just left after the first of four appointments. Rigsby was generally very good.

First blood test taken, for the resting level for his cushings. 
Syrup delivered ready for his fasting/sugar challenge test next week, for his metabolic problem. First vaccination done. 
Teeth done, they were still in good order, no sedative necessary.
Worm count sample taken.

Coronets were examined, she agrees that all 4 are inflamed. She would have liked to give him a steroid injection as she agrees it is an immune/systemic type response, sadly, because if his other issues, he can't have steroidal injections, so she has left a topical steroidal cream for occasional use in case of bad flare ups and other than that, we are simply being watchful.  To be honest, if he wasn't clipped, we would be none the wiser.

He was trotted up both on the road and on the school, he is sound but the vet agrees that he is more confident on the soft. His feet took so good, and she thought he moved so well,  that she doesn't think an X ray would be particularly helpful at this stage, other than for curiosity to see how rotated his pedal bones are/were, but being as the Xrays would involve a sedative, which would strain his system, we are simply being watchful on that one as well.

His heart was good 
	
	
		
		
	


	





His lungs were good, no cracking or wheezing from his COPD. He was cough free when his environment was really carefully controlled, but he was also showing signs of ulcers from being starved for his metabolic issues, so, in the past few weeks, was given straw to fill his tummy with little feed value. Straw can't be soaked, and the dry straw has given him a slight cough. The vet agrees with me that it is a trade off between being hungry all the time and having clear lungs - V - feeling satisfied and having a bit of a cough, and, at present, it is better that he cough a bit and feel happier.  I am happy that his lungs are having a cough without being badly compromised.

Weight... You can see 5 ribs. She says his weight is OK, but on the higher side for what is best for him with his issues. So, he is dieting again 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 as she wants him slimmer for spring if he is deemed fit enough metabolically to ever eat grass again. This is another trade off. Looking better, but only eating food that has been soaked to strip sugar out whilst turned out on an artificial surface - V - (if he passes his blood tests) being skinnier but able to be more like a horse and do some grazing in a field - even though that will be for limited time, in a limited area, with a muzzle on 
	
	
		
		
	


	




.

Poor Rigsby!


----------



## Pearlsasinger (11 March 2021)

Are you feeding long straw or straw chaff?  I didn't notice that Honeychop plain oat straw chaff was dusty in any way.  I fed 2 bags per week at one point, when I she really needed to lose the weight.


ETA, of course you need a matching pair


----------



## Red-1 (11 March 2021)

Pearlsasinger said:



			Are you feeding long straw or straw chaff?  I didn't notice that Honeychop plain oat straw chaff was dusty in any way.  I fed 2 bags per week at one point, when I she really needed to lose the weight.


ETA, of course you need a matching pair
		
Click to expand...

I tried straw chaff, in four feeds, but he wolfes it down like a hard feed so it doesn't really work as a tummy filler as it is gone in 2 minutes! The long straw in a net is less attractive, he doesn't eat all I give him through the day or evening, it only completely goes through the night and even then there is occasionally a little left. Happy horse.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (11 March 2021)

We gave big trugs full, her hay was split into at least 3 servings (in at night/out in the day)  she always ate the hay in preference to the chaff and then she wasn't so hungry that she felt the need to inhale the chaff.  You were feeding TopChop Zero, weren't you?  I would try a different chaff.  I have heard before that TCZ is yummy and encourages over-eating.


----------



## cauda equina (11 March 2021)

If straw can't be soaked, could it be steamed?


----------



## GoldenWillow (11 March 2021)

Could you dunk the straw for a minute or so, it might be just enough to make a difference.


----------



## Red-1 (11 March 2021)

cauda equina said:



			If straw can't be soaked, could it be steamed?
		
Click to expand...




GoldenWillow said:



			Could you dunk the straw for a minute or so, it might be just enough to make a difference.
		
Click to expand...

I believe it is more to do with it potentially drying out again as the straw holds more spores, so the vet says.


----------



## Red-1 (11 March 2021)

Pearlsasinger said:



			Are you feeding long straw or straw chaff?  I didn't notice that Honeychop plain oat straw chaff was dusty in any way.  I fed 2 bags per week at one point, when I she really needed to lose the weight.


ETA, of course you need a matching pair
		
Click to expand...

I have bought some totally plain chop, will try that, but think that anything in a bucket will be inhaled!


----------



## Pearlsasinger (11 March 2021)

Red-1 said:



			I have bought some totally plain chop, will try that, but think that anything in a bucket will be inhaled!
		
Click to expand...

You would ave expected the Draft horse to just inhale it but she soon realised that it didn't taste wonderful and began to self-regulate.  TCZ tastes too good


----------



## GoldenWillow (11 March 2021)

Red-1 said:



			I believe it is more to do with it potentially drying out again as the straw holds more spores, so the vet says.
		
Click to expand...

Does the fact that it has been wet then dried out make the spores worse or just back to how they would be pre wetting? I know J, with equine asthma/COPD, can't tolerate soaked hay as even with his ability to eat the spores have dried enough to shrink enough to get into his airways.

He is on limited high fibre or Timothy haylage but he gets a trug of well damped top chop zero, which he'll pick at. He's funny in that he dislikes very wet chop of any type so it's a good way to slow him down.


----------



## Red-1 (11 March 2021)

GoldenWillow said:



			Does the fact that it has been wet then dried out make the spores worse or just back to how they would be pre wetting? I know J, with equine asthma/COPD, can't tolerate soaked hay as even with his ability to eat the spores have dried enough to shrink enough to get into his airways.

He is on limited high fibre or Timothy haylage but he gets a trug of well damped top chop zero, which he'll pick at. He's funny in that he dislikes very wet chop of any type so it's a good way to slow him down.
		
Click to expand...

Don't know, the vet just said to soak the hay but don't soak the straw.


----------



## Rosie'smum (12 March 2021)

I have mine on honeychop oat straw and she only eats that if she is desperately hungry and know that my friends horse did too. Both greedy cobs. She went onto topchop zero and she just inhaled that so know the honeychop works.


----------



## Red-1 (12 March 2021)

Rigsby's first blood test has come back, for cushings.

Last year his resting reading was 27.5 where 29 and over is a definite positive, 19 to 28 is a grey area/ borderline - so he was a high borderline with loads of other indicators.

This year his levels have fallen to 14.1, so, absolutely negative!

The plan had been to also do the STIM test in 4 weeks, but the vet thinks that this won't be necessary. We will do the starvation/caro sugar EMS test next week and review the results for that first, before making a final decision.

He does have silky, appropriate hair, that is shedding like mad. His lami was also explained by the fact that he was obese at the time. So, it is possible that cushings isn't an issue after all. The vet said that, as he was tested whilst in the midst of a lami attack, the results could have been skewed to a higher level because of pain. His weight is appropriate to his diet too.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (12 March 2021)

Red-1 said:



			Rigsby's first blood test has come back, for cushings.

Last year his resting reading was 27.5 where 29 and over is a definite positive, 19 to 28 is a great area/ borderline - so he was a high borderline with loads of other indicators.

This year his levels have fallen to 14.1, so, absolutely negative!

The plan had been to also do the STIM test in 4 weeks, but the vet thinks that this won't be necessary. We will do the starvation/caro sugar EMS test next week and review the results for that first, before making a final decision.

He does have silky, appropriate hair, that is shedding like mad. His lami was also explained by the fact that he was obese at the time. So, it is possible that cushings isn't an issue after all. The vet said that, as he was tested whilst in the midst of a lami attack, the results could have been skewed to a higher level because of pain. His weight is appropriate to his diet too.
		
Click to expand...


That all sounds good!


----------



## ycbm (12 March 2021)

Great news Red


----------



## Red-1 (12 March 2021)

Oh, and the vet bill so far is remarkably reasonable at £240. Reasonable to say she examined so much, including trot ups on the road, did his teeth, blood draw, vaccination, worm count, steroid cream etc. She was here for about and hour and a half too.

Oh, Oh, and the saddle he came with has sold, which will pay for the vets bill. Extraordinary that Jay's dressage saddle will do him!


----------



## Red-1 (12 March 2021)

Even better news, vet just emailed back. Worm count is a fat zero too. 

I started worm counting back in 1998, when we moved here. At the time, the vet thought I was strange, as it as 'easier' to just worm... But wormers aren't good for them, so I was an independent soul and insisted. 

Since living here, every single horse has returned a zero. I think it is because I worm when they arrive and then am so pernickety about droppings. They barely hit the floor before being picked up! So, cycle of infection is broken. I believe if the count is under 200 per gram, you are advised not to worm, but a big fat zero is nice!

I usually worm just once a year, a tapeworm at Xmas (that does also target other worms).


----------



## GoldenWillow (12 March 2021)

That's all great news.


----------



## Red-1 (13 March 2021)

Rigsby had the day of his vaccination off, a walk in-hand round the village yesterday, so today was a schooling day.

After looking at the nice photos and seeing just how far Rigsby steps outside the 'frame' I set for him laterally (i.e. he goes out through his shoulder and is difficult to steer) I decided that today's lesson of the day was lateral control. It is still a bit close to his vaccination to work him all-out (even though his work is limited at best!) so most of it today was in walk.

We started with a couple of laps walking large, just reminding him that he has to be in front of my leg and is responsible for his own motivation. From not wanting to go on the outer track, Rigsby now likes to 'lean' on the fence - not physically, he just goes too close to it and has now occasionally caught my foot on the fence. So, today we walked on the inner track. He found that mentally tough! I had to have the schooling whip on the outside, as he would make me start to grip and kick to keep him straight, but that is not my job. His job is to hold himself, so I asked nicely with the outside leg to be straight and if he walked 'through' the aid, he had a flick.

At one time, if I flicked Rigsby with the stick, he would take offence. Now he knows it is not a 'punishment' as such, it is a signal, he is a lot more productive with it. He was amazing. Stepped back in line and kept his motivation... until we changed to the left rein. He was good to steer on the left, but his motivation is always more lacking here. So, we changed to ride the inner track that I wanted, but did a much shallower corner, in case his reluctance is because he finds the deeper corners either unbearingly taxing or painful.

That was a worthwhile exercise.

We then took the straightness to the centre line and even to the rein back. He tends to rein back crooked, curls round. As he now seems to understand the flick of a stick, I asked straight, when he curled I used the leg on the side he was curling to, to make that leg take a longer stride, which would have the effect of straightening it. He is still an 'into pressure' animal where lateral work is concerned, if he doesn't understand, it is a nerves thing, I think, reverting to baby behaviour, which is into pressure. This time, I did all that, and when he curled more into my leg, I flicked. The flick is superior as it is not possible to 'lean into' a pressure that is gone as soon as it is applied. He no longer finds a stick offensive, so..... yay, he understood and straightened up!

Celery celebrations were abounding anyway, one for his girth, one for having a pee (yep ), one for mounting, one for his initial good walk etc etc etc, but this was an extra special celery celebration!

Riding the inner track at walk naturally leant itself to leg yielding. Currently, he starts by leaning into the leg, but after a flick got the idea there too.

We did finish with a little trot, after a suitable celery break. His right rein was fabulous. We did less than one 25m circle before we celerybrated, and he went on to be rhythmic, forward, listening, off the leg, into the hand and... placed where I wanted him. As trot is a bit of a challenge to him still, we did the outer track on the straight sides but a really long and shallow corner at the ends.

Left rein was, predictably, not as good. He lacks motivation, he is somewhat dead in the mouth compared to the right, he kind of holds against rather than seeking forwards. But, he is sound, he is willing to work at it, so we did some. As his mouth was dead (in comparison) we did some transitions. He did then drop into an outline, because he knew it was kind of what I wanted and it *may* stop me nagging, but it was a false one, where he was making a pretty shape but was not really into the rein. But, all things are in the right direction as he was a lot better on the steering!

Good old Rigsby!


----------



## Red-1 (13 March 2021)

Roxylola said:



			If we're being fair...
I'm proposing that for a title. I also think we should push to get celerybration recognised by the Oxford English dictionary bods
		
Click to expand...

I remembered your post and actually used the new word 'celerybration' for the first time!


----------



## Red-1 (14 March 2021)

Mothers day. My first without mum. I have not even processed the fact that she is gone yet, not even dealt with the formalities, so it is tricky.

Mum would not have wanted me to sit around and mope, so I was up early and took Rigsby for his first little ride with his new trainers. We did half the ride then I dismounted, pulled the boots and walked home. The ridden portion will increase over the next few rides.

This was the purpose of buying Rigsby. He was a good purchase!


----------



## crazyandme (14 March 2021)

You always have such a big smile on your face in every picture you have posted with him. I am very glad he is making you as happy as you had hoped! Exactly what horses are for


----------



## Red-1 (15 March 2021)

Every day a schoolday - well every other day, but you know what I mean.

Today, as usual, I had no idea what we would be working on when we went onto the school. He was good to tack up and mount. Good to get into a forward, rhythmic walk. We did some tighter turns, picked spots on the arena and walked round them, like a fig 8. I am talking small circles and turns, but not many at a time, then walking large. The intention was to soften up the left rein, consolidate the lateral control (so no drifting in or out), be able to hand him from one bend to the other, and to keep the rhythmic walk and not quit because it is difficult.

It was all OK, better than it has been, celerybrations all round.

On to trot. Nooo, soggy, reluctant left rein was there. The steering was a LOT better, but I hate that awful feeling in the left rein. It was there the very first time I rode him, to be fair, the first time, I tried to use the left rein and he nearly oiked me clean out of the saddle, so I guess we have made progress. 

What to do to help him soften up... I decided on transitions, being as it only happens in trot. So, into trot on the left rein, horrid feeling, halt, or even rein back, whatever I had to do to lose the blocky feeling and then back to trot. 

That changed his feel. Had him more using his bum and less front heavy. but the left rein remained blocky. The blockyness was bothering me as it was making him, choppy, and he doesn't have to be choppy. I won't accept choppy. Hmmm, I decided to have him almost 'between paces' so I had a slooooow trot. It is hard to be choppy when you are going slooooooow. He has to keep active, as in I like to feel like the saddle is kicking me up the backside because he is active, but slow. 

He found that hard. 

I had to flick stick, as he would have preferred to walk. 

It took a while.

A few rounds/circles of disorientation and confusion, trying many things (all of which were easier than sitting on your bum and remaining active but slow). 

Then... 

Yes! A few strides.

Just a few strides, but enough for a Good Boy! Woah! Celerybration!

Next time I asked, he did it straight away! I took 5 steps before another Good Boy! Woah! Celerybration! 

After that, he knew what I was aiming at and could produce it. He was such a champ. So hard working. We did a few school figures and changes of rein. 

Wow.

Totally different feel. 

No longer just trotting forwards. 

Now saving some energy within the pace. 

One day we will be able to harness this extra potential power, for now he is learning to create it and control it in a recycling way, as opposed to being choppy or trotting forwards and flat. 

Good lesson.

He then had a wash of his mane/tail and legs. Being as he is a scurfy horse, we do this weekly.

This weekend and today, I am inexplicably suffering allergies. I can barely see, despite taking anti histamines. I think Mr Red hopes I am becoming allergic to Rigsby


----------



## Annagain (15 March 2021)

I won’t accept that he hasn’t won Mr Red over even a tiny bit. How can anyone fail to be charmed by Rigsby.


----------



## Red-1 (16 March 2021)

Hacking in the boots has, sadly, left a little boot rub on the back of Rigsby's pastern. He did schooling yesterday, so I don't want to go on the school today, but I do want him moving his body.

So, I compromised and took him on the short hack barefoot. I don't usually do the short route as it is busy with farm and HGV traffic, with a horrendously deep ditch at the side of you. Needs must, his feet are able to cope with it and we didn't meet anything much anyway. Lovely evening sunshine, me and my horse. 

Rigsby did the yard gate, mounted, both ways, good boy. Then I got off and, just as an experiment, mounted from the ground for the first time in YEARS. He stood like a rock and I discovered that I can still do it, at last with a 15.1hh horse!

It feel so different when the evening is warm. He has gone to bed all clipped (heels) and brushed within an inch of his life!


----------



## Annagain (17 March 2021)

I have no idea if it will work (or be suitable) for Rigsby but a friend of mine who walks some serious distances recommended to me that I spray my feet with the elastoplast spray plaster when I worked in a new pair of walking boots as I do tend to suffer with blisters with new shoes. It did feel very sticky until it dried so I had to leave me feet dangling in mid air but I didn't get any blisters at all  - if he'll stand still long enough for it to dry, it might be worth a try?


----------



## Red-1 (17 March 2021)

Annagain said:



			I have no idea if it will work (or be suitable) for Rigsby but a friend of mine who walks some serious distances recommended to me that I spray my feet with the elastoplast spray plaster when I worked in a new pair of walking boots as I do tend to suffer with blisters with new shoes. It did feel very sticky until it dried so I had to leave me feet dangling in mid air but I didn't get any blisters at all  - if he'll stand still long enough for it to dry, it might be worth a try?
		
Click to expand...

I might try that. Will have to do a test patch first, will order some. Thank you.


----------



## Michen (17 March 2021)

Lovely posts


----------



## Red-1 (17 March 2021)

Other, frustrating, stuff was happening today. I had all of half an hour, including tacking up and turning out, for Rigsby's school day, before getting ready for work.

It is do-able, we usually only school for 20 minutes, he was already groomed this morning, but the frustrating stuff also had me stressed.

Anyway, I cut celery, stashed it in my pocket, and 'turned up', to see what Rigsby would teach me today...

Pee'ed for a treat, check. Tried for a second , no Rigsby, it doesn't work like that 

Mounted perfect, check.

Walk round school each way, good rhythmic walk, good steering, a few changes of rein, all lessons learned and remembered. Check.

Into trot, a coupe of circuits and changes of rein, just to get forward and open in his stride, Check.

Halt, reorganise, go into newly learned 'little slow trot, with back raised' - wonderful, so did some rein changes and some leg yielding. The leg yielding needed a flick. But, because the other lessons are now learned and no longer need a flik, flicks are surprising and mark something that needs to be learned, so are heard.

TBH, it is like a switch flicking, that he now thinks of a flick as an indicator, where he stays open to consider new information, rather than a punishment, that would shut down his thinking.

We got really good reach both ways - Check Check Check.

Then, first time trying canter from little trot. Correct strike off both ways. His canter's amazing, I mean, green, can't get into the corners... but he does now meet the track, does have a rhythm (3 time too, no tranters any more) and... today... he was in canter long enough to do a new thing.

Rigsby is a high blower. I love high blowers, lovely sound. At present, he hasn't let go enough to do it every stride, but it was a rhythmic every 3 strides. Lovely.

So, I started stresses and harassed. Finished, less than 20 minutes later, with a smile on my face.

Check, check check.

BTW - in Rigsby's world check stands for mission accomplished, but also for celerybration!

I should say, I am mind blown by this little horse. He seems to learn really well, maybe because we do small, achievable lessons and stop before he is really tired.


----------



## Roxylola (17 March 2021)

Isn't it lovely to have a horse you can get on a bit stressed and they can make that stress go away. No matter how skilled and experienced you are if you're pushed for time especially it can carry over and impact the work, I've had horses I'd have chosen not to ride at all in that circumstance for that reason


----------



## Surbie (17 March 2021)

Red-1 said:



			Pee'ed for a treat, check. Tried for a second , no Rigsby, it doesn't work like that 

Click to expand...

He''s awesome!! I love your journey with him.


----------



## Red-1 (17 March 2021)

Roxylola said:



			Isn't it lovely to have a horse you can get on a bit stressed and they can make that stress go away. No matter how skilled and experienced you are if you're pushed for time especially it can carry over and impact the work, I've had horses I'd have chosen not to ride at all in that circumstance for that reason
		
Click to expand...

That is why I sold the mare. She was lovely, but I couldn't have had a successful session when frazzled, and I was frazzled pretty much all of the time with the other things in my life. Rigsby is... different. A HUGE, friendly, furry face. He is so up for learning, if it means he gets back to his hay quicker LOL.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (17 March 2021)

Red-1 said:



			I might try that. Will have to do a test patch first, will order some. Thank you.
		
Click to expand...


I got some specially for dogs and horses, recently when the Rottweiler had knocked the top off a wart that kept bleeding.  I haven't had to use it yet and am hoping that is is a quiet spray.


----------



## Pippity (17 March 2021)

Roxylola said:



			Isn't it lovely to have a horse you can get on a bit stressed and they can make that stress go away. No matter how skilled and experienced you are if you're pushed for time especially it can carry over and impact the work, I've had horses I'd have chosen not to ride at all in that circumstance for that reason
		
Click to expand...

I love that I can throw mine out in a field for three weeks, then hop on bareback and know she's going to be perfectly sensible. She may not be as flashy or attractive as some (most) horses, but that kind of personality is priceless to me.


----------



## Red-1 (18 March 2021)

Blah, it is starvation/ STIM test today. He has to stop eating at 6.30am to starve. I was up at 3am to serve his hay.

I must love that horse!

He thought 3am hay was a FABULOUS idea and would like to have it every day.

Sadly, I was awake from 1am, in case my alarm didn't get me up. Up for work at 5.30am.

I must really love that horse!

(even though he will hate me when I out him out with no food and leave him...).


----------



## Surbie (18 March 2021)

Good luck with hangry Rigsby. I don't envy you that one bit. At least they live in the present so tomorrow is a whole new chapter. And hold on to how delighted he will be when you do appear bearing food.


----------



## Red-1 (18 March 2021)

I did everything I could to make it less stressful. I know, from 2 previous incidents, that if he gos out to find no net, he has a moment. He squeals, tosses his mane and comes thundering to the gate, squealing all the way. So, just after I posted this, he had to be out for 06.10, with a handful of hay in the net, so he went out with hay, but would defo be finished for 6.30am. 

At least it gave me some spare time, which I used to go for a run! 3km in 20 minutes. Good for me, anyway. 

Got home at lunchtime, and he was OK. Whinnied, but not desperate. Then, I fetched him in and the bare stable was not welcome. Syringing sugar syrup into him was OK for him, a bit scowl-ey to start, but then he realised it tasted nice.

Back out, he went to the shed to find it was bare, he had a moment, he told me off, he is cross. I am hiding in the house until the vet gets here.


----------



## Red-1 (18 March 2021)

All done! The vet was amazing, we spoke on the phone when she was 5 minutes away, so I could unlock and grab him, and she followed him up the driveway in the van. Quick blood sample as soon as he landed in the grooming parlour and he was on his net!

Phew!

I let him have half an hour to refuel, then wanted to ride him to soak up some of the sugar. We did the village ride, boots on for the first half. Happily, as I had successfully mounted on the drive the other day, I could then pull the boots, remount, and ride the whole thing.

He was a bit sugar-rush-ridden, but in a good way. he was perky, comedic, interested, and a lot faster than usual! I even gave him his first trot on grass, as we were being chased by the coal wagon! He was great.

He is back out now for the rest of his net.


----------



## Red-1 (20 March 2021)

Yesterday was a school day, but I was also getting my Covid vaccine, so I had to get my a$$ in gear and ride before work (just in case I wasn't going to be fit afterwards)! 6.34am and I was in the saddle, needed to be finished, turned out, out away and done for 7am so I cold also muck out. That led to me being a disappointment to Rigsby...

Mounting, good, walking, superb. I usually ride when he has been turned out, but today was straight from the stable and he needs a bit more walking to warm up in that circumstance, not good when you also have to be done and dusted soon as.

I decided to work on walking on the inner track. The steering to do this has improved along with his ability to self motivate his motor in his a$$. The vroom comes forward, lands in the hand, steering is then easily directable more or less on a thought. However, on the left rein, the vroom is still not quite automatic, and when the vroom doesn't come from behind, the steering feels more like trying to push wet spaghetti uphill. The shoulder goes one way, the head goes the other, the steering is wobbly.

We did some rein changes, working on getting both reins to feel direct-able whilst remaining on the inner track. At this point Rigsby was enjoying himself, to my delight, his fluttery nostrils have extended to the walk. I love that sound. All was good.

Then, trot. He went forwards, but the soggy/dead feel on his mouth was back. I did a few circuits on getting him to go forwards. This is where I disappointed Rigsby.

Rigsby is willing, loves to learn, loves to be a "Good Boy" and loves his celerybrations. Because I was in a rush to get some WORK into him, I lost sight of our togetherness. I started to do stuff TO him rather than WITH him.

It may look the same, but it feels very different, and Rigsby knows the difference.

He stopped with the happy nostrils. He did what I asked for, but there was not the joyful feeling.

Happily, I also know the difference. So, I stopped what I was doing.

I decided that, after the sugar overload the day before, I DID want to get some work into him. But, if that was my objective, within a too tight time frame, I needed to stop being so dictatorial. So, we had a jolly good canter round. I mean, I had no reins to speak of, I just popped him into canter and we weeeeent.

A bit motorbikey. I felt like d'Artagnan, mane a'flying, legs a'thundering. No science behind it.

2 laps each way, and a 25m circle. The longest canter we have had. Then celerybration, dismount, "good boy" and all was well in his world.

So, the schooling session could have gone south, but, although we had a moment when all was not well, it was small and finished well.

My Covid vaccine was fine, this morning we have done a hack. Sadly, his boots have rubbed, so we were restricted to 1 mile barefoot. He was in fine fettle. I am disappointed at how small a ride we can do, but it reminds me that I need to go at Rigsby's pace, not mine. After all, I didn't even know if he would make a ridden horse, and he certainly seems to be doing well at that, in many circumstances.

Besides, even a short 1 mile ride out brings me back with a big grin on my face, feeling like a 14 year old kid who has stolen a 7.30am ride out!


----------



## Red-1 (20 March 2021)

Wow.

Wow.

Wow, Wow, Wow.

Last year Rigsby's insulin levels were 213, where over 30 is EMS positive.

This year.... his levels..... drum roll, because it deserves it.....

2.8.

Even the vet was laughing!

Soooooo...

This afternoon....

Rigsby is having 15 minutes at grass, with a muzzle!


----------



## chaps89 (20 March 2021)

HUGE well done, that's testament to all your hard work. I bet he's going to enjoy those 15 minutes!


----------



## GoldenWillow (20 March 2021)

That is wonderful news for you both.


----------



## SaddlePsych'D (20 March 2021)

Amazing! Well done you and well done Rigsby.


----------



## ycbm (20 March 2021)

You've worked wonders with that horse. 
.


----------



## southerncomfort (20 March 2021)

Brilliant news! Testament to your hard work and dedication.


----------



## Red-1 (20 March 2021)

No time to waste. No Covid reaction, so I have been out, erecting electric fencing.

'Tis done!

He was very excited when I started to mess with fencing on the field. He also certainly remembered what the muzzle is for. He was polite though.
Blimey, Rigsby had a canter!

I only hope I can get him back in now


----------



## Reacher (20 March 2021)

Wow indeed! Well done Red and Rigsby


----------



## Sam_J (20 March 2021)

I love your approach to the Rigsby Rehab, and I really enjoy your updates.  Please do keep posting them


----------



## Wishfilly (20 March 2021)

Are you training him to wee on command? How do you do this? (Apologies if I've misunderstood). 

Blue is a very shy wee-er, and sometimes we have schooling sessions where he feels stiff/uncomfortable (to the point where I have worried about lameness at times), but he will then do a huge wee in the stable afterwards. It would be great if I could somehow train him to go before being ridden!


----------



## Red-1 (20 March 2021)

Wishfilly said:



			Are you training him to wee on command? How do you do this? (Apologies if I've misunderstood).

Blue is a very shy wee-er, and sometimes we have schooling sessions where he feels stiff/uncomfortable (to the point where I have worried about lameness at times), but he will then do a huge wee in the stable afterwards. It would be great if I could somehow train him to go before being ridden!
		
Click to expand...

Haha, yes, I train them all to wee on command. Really useful when I used to event long distances, no wee in the lorry and no uncomfortable horses.  All the Police Horses would wee on command too. Would be quite a sight, 12 horses, still in line, seeing on a verge in the city centre!

Just set it up so they wee in front of you, then whistle as they prepare to wee, and treat after they wee. So with Rigsby, if he had been in the grooming parlour for a while, he would need a wee when he got back to the stable so I would train to the whistle then. He will now wee on the arena before mounting, and also on a hack, on the verge. 

I only wish I could train to poo on command into a trug!!!


----------



## Wishfilly (20 March 2021)

Red-1 said:



			Haha, yes, I train them all to wee on command. Really useful when I used to event long distances, no wee in the lorry and no uncomfortable horses.

Just set it up so they wee in front of you, then whistle as they prepare to wee, and treat after they wee.

I only wish I could train to poo on command into a trug!!!
		
Click to expand...

I'll definitely try this- although he has never wee'd with me in the stable, so might be a challenge!


----------



## Red-1 (21 March 2021)

Rigsby and I were out early and we went out for our first canter 
	
	
		
		
	


	





No drama, apart from the unfeasible mane 
	
	
		
		
	


	





*whispers * I might have entered us for our first dressage next month. Now that might have some drama, the only school that Rigsby has ever been in is mine! So, it will be a big ask, to share a warmup, go into a big, strange arena, with cafe and boards...

Obligatory mane photos!


----------



## ycbm (21 March 2021)

An outing!  I'll be waiting for that report 😁😇or💩.
.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (21 March 2021)

Very well done to both of you!

Rigsby is very similar to my cob, who I have wondered if she is part Friesian.  She also has to watch her weight, although fortunately not quite to the extent that Rigsby does.  Her mane is extremely similar - her nickname is 'Amy Winehouse'


----------



## Red-1 (21 March 2021)

ycbm said:



			An outing!  I'll be waiting for that report 😁😇or💩.
.
		
Click to expand...

I can't believe I just plopped him in for it! I usually prepare, pre-hire the arena, go for group lessons etc. Nope, Riggers will be dragged put of his stable, quick brush and away to his first ever competition!

At least there will be plenty of mane to grab if it all goes whathaveyou-up!

Somehow, with Rigsby, it is fun!

ETA- I have only entered the Intro A, being as we can barely get round the arena in canter yet!


----------



## ycbm (21 March 2021)

Red-1 said:



			I can't believe I just plopped him in for it! I usually prepare, pre-hire the arena, go for group lessons etc. Nope, Riggers will be dragged put of his stable, quick brush and away to his first ever competition!

At least there will be plenty of mane to grab if it all goes whathaveyou-up!

Somehow, with Rigsby, it is fun!

ETA- I have only entered the Intro A, being as we can barely get round the arena in canter yet!
		
Click to expand...

You've just joined my world 🤣


----------



## Jayzee (21 March 2021)

I have just caught up on this thread, it has really made me smile! I am so happy for you both to have found each other. He's a real credit to you. Looking forward to the comp report!


----------



## Red-1 (23 March 2021)

The day after the field adventure was a school day. Rigsby was tired. Not lame, thank goodness, but simply not as forward. So, we had a lighter session. Mostly at walk. A little trot. No canter. 

The start was all about informing him that, even when tired, forward of the leg is necessary! He needed some flicks! I did some lateral bending, so bending to the inside and outside on the track, without leaving the track. To do this successfully, the forward must be a given, as my legs are attending to the bend. It really shows up where you are really carrying the horse on the leg, when the leg is needed for other things. Hence the flicks. I simply could not carry him when doing other stuff. The exercise served to show up where I was carrying him, despite not doing it intentionally. 

The little bit of trot we did was about doing a 25m circle, with 1/4 of it in counter bend. Goodness me, bending one way, the 'correct' way, was a new thing for Rigsby; now I wanted to change the bend at will, whilst he stayed on a circle. It as a tough one, but we did manage. It helped with the 5 minutes of trot, that we had already covered the subject comprehensively in the 15 minutes of walk! 

Today, I really, really wanted to go back to the open field for some more wind-in-our-hair trot and canter, but... he was tired after the first time so it was a steady 'recovery' straight line hacking day. I went right back to leading him round the short block, exactly 1 mile. Hopefully that will pay off dividends with schooling tomorrow, and then, if all feels well and up-for-it, we will re-visit the field the day after. Only, the ground may be too hard by then. No matter, Easter holidays are coming so there is time. Slowly and safely is better than rushing. 

Rigsby does have a problem...

He is allowed half an hour out in the little paddock with a muzzle. The grass was cut 10 days ago, it isn't too long. Last year, Rigsby used a muzzle. It barely slowed him down. But, this year, he doesn't seem able to eat with it on! 

He has tried a variety of techniques. Up and down, trying to fit the grass in the hole. Slamming it round and round, trying to scoop the grass in. Nope, he seems to be a complete failure. 

I daren't take it off. 

Not sure how Rigsby V muzzle is going to play out TBH.


----------



## Red-1 (24 March 2021)

Rigsby was 'up for it' schooling again, it added interest when I put 3 double distance trot poles out. He was immediately interested, although disappointed to discover that he was not allowed to eat them...

I was told that the previous owner did once try to jump him, over a log when out. Apparently it didn't work and they never tried it again. A while back, I put one pole out, he wasn't fit enough to do 'pole work' at the time, but I wanted to see if he was psychotic about jumps or if it was just that the one time he tried it, it didn't work. That time he walked and trotted over the single pole just fine, so I felt confident with three.

Rigsby would rather have dived straight in, but we did a reasonable walk warm-up first. He was a lot more resigned to the fact that he had to keep his own workload high. We did leg yielding as well as turns and circles, then walked the poles and he was interested, so we did some trot. 

Trot was initially a bit soggy with the steering, so we did some leg yielding and a few shorter strides. It all came together quite nicely, so we headed over to the poles. Well, Rigsby is only 15.1, a cob so short legs for his body, and not that strong, so I had made the distances a bot shorter than 9ft. Nope, the was wrong, poor Riggers almost tripped up. Too close. I did it again in a jig jog trot, then, when that was still too short, got off and opened them out. 

Back aboard, Rigsby was still rather confused as to what his legs should do, but he blooming well worked it out. He is ace. 

That was it for the day, as I was pleased with the energy and effort. Mr Red is isolating at home, he had glanced out of the window, even he, Rigsby Hater, had to admit he had done well. He is simply becoming more handy. EG, a few weeks ago, we could pretty much do a lap or a large circle and that was it. Today we did large, circles, leg yield, trot poles, a change of rein thrown in, and he is simply keeping on keeping on, doing his best. 

I think it helps that I still only ask for 20 minutes of his time and effort. He has self-belief, that he can do what is requested of him. He knows there is a "Good boy!" and celerybration for when he puts in extra effort. He isn't worked until he is sore. 

He did almost an hour afterwards in the small paddock. It seemed safe, being as he still doesn't seem to be able to actually eat grass with the muzzle on .


----------



## chaps89 (24 March 2021)

Re the muzzle, one of mine is a bit clueless about it. I hand graze him on longer grass until he gets the gist of it then move to hand graze on the shorter/turnout grass and like bits through as necessary.
I've also used an old muzzle where it's worn and the hole is a bit larger just to get them started and used to the idea, maybe worth seeing if you can find a second hand one for this purpose perhaps?


----------



## Red-1 (24 March 2021)

chaps89 said:



			Re the muzzle, one of mine is a bit clueless about it. I hand graze him on longer grass until he gets the gist of it then move to hand graze on the shorter/turnout grass and like bits through as necessary.
I've also used an old muzzle where it's worn and the hole is a bit larger just to get them started and used to the idea, maybe worth seeing if you can find a second hand one for this purpose perhaps?
		
Click to expand...

He did wear this one last year, for a short time, and the only worry then was that it didn't slow him down enough! He is still having hay and at least he is keen to be caught .


----------



## Red-1 (25 March 2021)

Today we repeated the longer ride to the big field. Riggers was in good form: we met some other horses on the way, he was actually good and paused to chat (when he first came he was rude about standing) so I felt 10ft tall.

We got to the field and, this time, it was too hard for a canter. I decided it would be OK for a short trot though. First photo is going onto the open area.

Knowing that he was previously strong, last time (first time riding in the open, first time cantering on a hack) I had taken all precautions. I only have a dressage saddle fitted to him, but I had put the girth up one and shortened the stirrups one, plus wore his Pelham, so I felt ready for anything. He was keen but perfectly controllable. No pulling. I felt a bit foolish for having taken all the precautions.

This time, he was still perfectly controllable, but I was loose girthed, snaffle bit, looooong stirrups, and he was defo ready to Gooooooo. He is really funny, his trot kept gathering under me and he really wanted to canter off! But, he was easy enough to regulate. The only time he was a bit rude was when I stopped to try to take a photo. It would have been artistic, there was bright sunshine but cotton wool clouds and a daylight moon in the blue sky. With that, against a bright yellow stubble field and black mane/ears, it was well worth photographing.

Well, Rigsby was ready to a'canter, I had asked him to halt and was one handed messing with my phone camera (using both hands on it) and Rigsby was rather rude. I ended up circling. Circling is OK, but an admission that he had blown through my hand. I actually had to pull - hard. How uncouth! 2nd photo is what 'should' have been artistic, but I was busy pulling reins!


So, I stopped messing and did some disciplinary work on stopping and reining back. He was furious. Then stopping and waiting. We did bits and he realised that I was not for giving in, so he acquiesced, and became mannerly again. We had a much politer trot. He was happy, I was happy. 

He feels quite foot confident, even on the rather hard field. Not so confident on the tarmac, but he is improving.

On the way home he managed his first pee with me mounted, to a whistle. He WAS going to get a good boy and celery, but when he got the good boy and I was messing around trying to locate a treat, the little tyke dived his head down and tried to snatch grass. I really hate that, they can plop you clean over their heads if they dive down... he had his first smack, as opposed to a flick. It would have been a flick, but Rigsby with his head to grass feel a flick? Nah. TBH, he knew. He didn't over-react. He just lifted his head and looked suitable bashful.

Rigsby is fab. A real character. He is out to grass right now (with the muzzle). Time to go fetch him in.


----------



## ycbm (25 March 2021)

Another milestone,  first smack 😁  Manners Rigsby! 
.


----------



## Roxylola (25 March 2021)

Riggers! We have a word for this sort of behaviour too - not true naughtiness, just a pushing of luck and general shirtiness. Cobnob as a name or cobnobbery as term for the behaviour 🤣


----------



## Red-1 (26 March 2021)

School day and Rigsby was amazing. 

I am being stricter about him stepping straight forwards into a marching walk. If he misses it, I am propelling him forwards enough to get a bustling into trot, rather too much for his liking. Consequently, he is picking his skirts up and making sure he stays above the required level of effort!

Did a walk warm up, including leg yield. Then some trot. Then... lesson of the day was standard width trotting poles. Rigsby tried very hard! He picked his little legs up and made best efforts!

I was breathless with the difference in him. I mean, the steering was there, the forward, I could even half halt. HALF HALT!!!! Yesssss!!! It was serving to re-balance him when he dove on his nose and tried to do the stubby cob-trot. 

Very pleased with Rigsby today.


----------



## ycbm (26 March 2021)

The concentration on your face in that first photo


----------



## ITPersonnage (26 March 2021)

What about the concentration in that moustache ?


----------



## Red-1 (26 March 2021)

ITPersonnage said:



			What about the concentration in that moustache ?
		
Click to expand...

On me or him? It is lockdown, after all 

He is trying so hard. Bless the little pony.


----------



## SaddlePsych'D (26 March 2021)

Aw look at him, he is so fab! It's really great to read about his progress and what you're doing to help him develop.


----------



## Red-1 (26 March 2021)

I have lost a lot of weight and just wish I had out a tighter fitting gilet on! I look like Mitchelin woman!


----------



## Bluewaves (26 March 2021)

He looks great over the poles. What a lovely boy.


----------



## ycbm (26 March 2021)

Red-1 said:



			I have lost a lot of weight and just wish I had out a tighter fitting gilet on! I look like Mitchelin woman!
		
Click to expand...

I think we can see from those slender thighs that you are most certainly not a Michelin woman 🤣


----------



## Roxylola (26 March 2021)

ycbm said:



			I think we can see from those slender thighs that you are most certainly not a Michelin woman 🤣
		
Click to expand...

Yep another one with dressage legs the likes of me can only dream of.
You don't look a bit Michelin Red, you look far too elegant


----------



## Red-1 (27 March 2021)

Roxylola said:



			Yep another one with dressage legs the likes of me can only dream of.
You don't look a bit Michelin Red, you look far too elegant
		
Click to expand...

Thank you, you are so kind. I just lost 4 1/2 stone! Well, I will have done, when I lose just 1/4 lb more! 1 1/2 stone of which is since I got Rigsby in September. I felt too large on him, despite him being a cob. He is not wide in the body - not since he has been on his EMS rescue diet! 

That will be me, at my dream weight, that 4 years ago seemed unattainable. The sad thing is, when I was sorting through the house last year, so I could fit mum's stuff in, I threw away all the stuff that would now fit! I never thought it was possible to go back down to this weight. So, I am rocking the Matalan jeggins for riding. They just had a sale, I paid £6 a pair - suitable for riding and normal use. Bargain, but not very "dressage!" 

The jacket I am wearing in the photos was too small a couple of years ago.


----------



## Red-1 (27 March 2021)

Rigsby had a problem this morning, he had a thistle stuck in one side of his moustache. I couldn't get it out with a brush or comb, it was a problem. It seems to have self resolved over the day, phew.

As he has had a couple of hard days (for an old cob) he was just walked round the 1 mile block in hand today. He lounged around until this evening... then I had a mission.

Rigsby famously didn't load when I got him. For the previous owners he refused to go on. Then they paid a fortune for a specialist to train him. He got good enough to go on a trip, but it then took 2 days to get him home, and he ended up being ridden back. He refused to load again.

When I bought him, I said I would only have him if I got him on my box. Much as his old yard was nice, it wasn't where I wanted to keep him and it was too far to walk him. Sadly for Rigsby, I used to be one of those people who charged a fortune for loading - not failed yet. Sadly for me, I was emotionally not in a strong place at that time - which was the whole point of buying Rigsby...
I equipped myself with an ex colleague, who would also never give up, but who physically wouldn't be able to help. Two old crocks on tour!

It took just over 3 1/2 hours, but in that time Rigsby was correctly handled and loaded 3 times. He was rather rude, tried rearing, striking, kicking, running over me, taking me land skiing, planting... Tried everything once but found New Mum was resolute so he started to pay attention and loaded. He was allowed off then he loaded again, and again. I only put the ramp up when he was comfortable to stay. 

I was firm but fair, but by heck, he was coming on that box - he was my new horse!!!

Rigsby was rude generally for me when he came so I decided loading could wait for 3 things. Firstly he needed to be trained to be responsive to requests from New Mum, i.e. not be rude. Then to be stronger. Thirdly for the ground to dry up enough to put the lorry either on the grass or in the school (still need to drive on the grass) so we had a soft surface if it took a test of determination.

Today was the day. He was no bother. Dithered about 10 minutes, was a bit nervous, looked to New Mum for help then loaded up. We did it many times, he must have loaded a dozen times in total! Such a good, brave boy!

There was a mind trick to it, but then that would be giving away professional secrets 
	
	
		
		
	


	









I am sure there will be more days where Rigsby tests the boundaries, he really hasn't been anywhere and this loading to go somewhere then being overwhelmed generally and being tricky to load to come home can be a thing. So, we will be doing some loading practice here, there and everywhere. I wasn't be going anywhere too far until I feel loading is a reliable thing. Nothing worse than being over confident.


----------



## ycbm (27 March 2021)

Well done Red, correcting a horse which has learned it can say no is no small ask. And look at those ribs   EMS be gone!
.


----------



## Red-1 (27 March 2021)

ycbm said:



			Well done Red, correcting a horse which has learned it can say no is no small ask. And look at those ribs   EMS be gone!
.
		
Click to expand...

He is up to an hour a day at grass with a muzzle. The ribs have to be evident or he can't risk grass. Poor Ribsby!

I am on holiday for easter, will load daily, then we can look at a short trip. There is an informal group lesson for people wanting pole work locally. It would be a super box ride, laid back ride with others, and short box ride back. Just need Covid to allow it now as it is in a covered school!


----------



## ycbm (27 March 2021)

I think you are doing a brilliant job of proving that EMS can be beaten in lots of horses if their owners are prepared to "be cruel to be kind". Not that I think you have ever been cruel,  just that you have had to harden your heart to his demands for food, for his own good. 
.


----------



## Red-1 (27 March 2021)

ycbm said:



			I think you are doing a brilliant job of proving that EMS can be beaten in lots of horses if their owners are prepared to "be cruel to be kind". Not that I think you have ever been cruel,  just that you have had to harden your heart to his demands for food, for his own good.
.
		
Click to expand...

To be fair, the previous owner had already got most of the weight off while he was on the box rest for lami. They followed the vet's directions beautifully. They were also careful to find someone to buy him who would keep up with all of his care. I was lucky to find a horse who had been a family horse.


----------



## Roxylola (27 March 2021)

Oh this is good news. Supercob is occasionally sticky to load - usually when he's got somewhere really nice and had a lot of fun. Really didn't fancy coming home from somerford camp last year 🙈
I've dealt with bad loaders in the past though - its definitely something you have to be in the right place for mentally, and I think it helps to be have a horse who leads well in general. Which of course all your ground work will have done.
What a victory today, and how well he looks up there 🥰


----------



## Red-1 (28 March 2021)

It was a school day! We did canter poles. It was a stretch for Rigsby, who is only just getting the hang of canter in the school but he made a fair fist of it. the nice thing is, the further we went on, the bigger the grin on my face!

The last photos show how, as he learned how to lift his body, his moment of suspension got bigger. He was flying!

Rigsby is ace!

Then. we did some time loading. I don't want loading to be situational, so today loading was done on the yard. It took 2 minutes the first time, then it was on request. He is a bit nervous when he starts, but then he realises that I don't force him on, just guide him, and he settles. Today we had the strap shut and ramp shut too.

I hardly dared tell Mr Red that I just spent over £100 on a more comfy girth for him. Will be here next week.


----------



## SaddlePsych'D (28 March 2021)

Lovely smiley photos!


----------



## Red-1 (29 March 2021)

Today was going to be a walk round the block in-hand day for old Rigsby (because he worked hard yesterday) but I was pent up with yet more problems with mum's paperwork. Nothing insurmountable, but I am emotionally drained with it. Anyway, I firstly downed loads of chocolate, then took Rigsby out for a stress busting ride. Poor Riggers, missed his day off, but it is why I bought him and we only went out for a walk in the lovely sunshine.

Rigsby has a fan club at the bottom of the road. Some workmen have been there for months, they watched as I walked him in-hand through the wet and wind, through the floods, before the good weather came, through when he tried his trainers, and through to now, when he is sometimes ridden there, but usually walked back so as not to stress his feet.

They recognise him and call out for Rigsby - they used to ask why I was walking him on foot and the idea of rehab of an old horse made them smile. They would want to feed him on their digestive biscuits, and the idea that Riggers also has horsey diabetes and can't eat biscuits struck a cord.

Today I had some celery in a pocket, left over from schooling yesterday, so Rigsby got to meet up with his mates in the refreshment van so they could finally feed him.

Busy day, he then had an hour at grass only to then do loading, on the lawn this time. Today the ramp went up and I exited the vehicle. He was upset and did pawing, but not for long. Once he was quiet, he was allowed out. He did re-load, but not as well as I would like - so the box is staying out so we can go again this evening. He will be hungry then and standing with a net will look a whole lot more welcome than when he was straight out of the field 
	
	
		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Roxylola (29 March 2021)

Hes done well to come away from grass and load on to a box thats parked on grass. I am pretty sure if you asked me to leave the lindt shop and get in a car with no chocolate at all in there I'd probably paw too.
Hopefully hunger will encourage him to be a good boy tonight


----------



## Red-1 (29 March 2021)

Roxylola said:



			Hes done well to come away from grass and load on to a box thats parked on grass. I am pretty sure if you asked me to leave the lindt shop and get in a car with no chocolate at all in there I'd probably paw too.
Hopefully hunger will encourage him to be a good boy tonight
		
Click to expand...

You make a very good point!

Well, he did hesitate and evil thoughts went into his head. But, he gathered his wits and got on board, did it twice, then I managed to put the strap across and put the ramp up ALL BY MYSELF!!! He stayed there, eating hay, while I sorted the stable ready for him. 

Good boy! 

We will load randomly this week, he is quite nervous when on so I need it to be a relaxing place before we do more. I need to get the top doors shut at some stage, and start the engine too. Next weekend, if all goes well, I may ride him and box him. I may ride out and box back or box out and ride back, not decided until I see how he is doing. The distance will only be a mile, either way!


----------



## Pippity (29 March 2021)

Red-1 said:



			There was a mind trick to it, but then that would be giving away professional secrets 
	
	
		
		
	


	








Click to expand...

Are you absolutely sure you don't want to share the professional secret? I promise not to tell anybody!


----------



## Lexi_ (29 March 2021)

I absolutely love that he got to have a celerybration with his new pals 😄


----------



## Red-1 (29 March 2021)

Pippity said:



			Are you absolutely sure you don't want to share the professional secret? I promise not to tell anybody!
		
Click to expand...

Haha, not really a secret, just long winded.

Most non-loaders have had people try to either manhandle them or or beat them on, so they already have negative thoughts surrounding loading. Often they have been driven inconsiderately or had noisy transport/ not well ventilated/ not offered water or something. Very often they are a bit rude on the ground anyway.

I do ground work first, nowhere near the lorry, so they respond to a signal rather than being man-handled. Then practice the actual movements in an area made up with walls/barrels etc. Often have them walk onto and manoeuvre on a board or something that thuds.

So, we have learned the skills away from any horse box. Rigsby did most of his homework in his shelter. It is the right shape and thuds. 

Then, we work quite hard at ground work somewhere, somewhere where there isn't any hay. Then move to the box and go through the movements that we have already practiced in the set up, but there is hay on the box.

Rigsby had got quite good at getting on, but wanted to get off the box. That was OK, as long as he was polite about it, we got off the lorry and... went back to hard ground work (where there was no hay). Then he was offered the opportunity to get on the box. By the end of that session he was gagging to get on the box!

Now I have moved the box, the draw is not as great, but that is OK, I may now need to put some pressure on to signal where he is to go. But it is a little tap to indicate what I want, not walloping him! If that doesn't work, then we have to go back to the ground work away from the lorry, so he can remember how to follow signals without the emotion of the box. Then, when he is invited to get back on the box (where coincidentally there is hay and opportunity for a rest) he is much more likely to get on.

He is nervous on the box, the race is now on to have him feeling confident on there before the ground work needs refreshing.


----------



## Red-1 (30 March 2021)

Rigsby just did his first ever arena hire! He was astonished when we went in, grew 2 hands when he saw other horses but... remained polite and even let me do the gate.

We mainly caught some rays, watched the jumping horse, which he found a bit scary, ate celery, rode through an intro dressage test and had a little canter each way. So, half a hour there, 10 minutes of which was work.

Poor horse then came home to loading practice, I can get him on and the ramp up comfortably on my own now. Rigsby then had a bath and is now in the field.

Poor Rigsby wishes the Easter holidays were over, I think!

Only an hour, with a muzzle, at grass - it is rather lush


----------



## SaddlePsych'D (30 March 2021)

Aw his ears! He looks smart standing in the arena there too  Sounds like a good trip out for the two of you.

I was thinking of you and Rigsby when I was having my lesson today. Partly the cob moustache but also the lessons in working as a team, taking your time and getting the basics right. And the smiling too!


----------



## Red-1 (30 March 2021)

SaddlePsych'D said:



			Aw his ears! He looks smart standing in the arena there too  Sounds like a good trip out for the two of you.

I was thinking of you and Rigsby when I was having my lesson today. Partly the cob moustache but also the lessons in working as a team, taking your time and getting the basics right. And the smiling too!
		
Click to expand...

The smile makes it all 10 time better!


----------



## Tarragon (30 March 2021)

I have just caught up with this thread. I love reading through your schooling sessions. I thought that your last canter photo was lovely, he had a real boing in him. I think that he must have some Friesian in him, he has a certain air about him that reminds me. I think his head and his neck seem very Friesian like.


----------



## Red-1 (30 March 2021)

Tarragon said:



			I have just caught up with this thread. I love reading through your schooling sessions. I thought that your last canter photo was lovely, he had a real boing in him. I think that he must have some Friesian in him, he has a certain air about him that reminds me. I think his head and his neck seem very Friesian like.
		
Click to expand...

He must be part Fresian, everyone from the physio to saddle fitter says so. His passport simply says Cob X, so who knows? 

He has been such a boon to me this past 6 months. Makes me smile even when the world was dark. 

He was such a good boy loading this evening, I did it all by myself, no hat or gloves or whip, just showed him the ramp and up he went.


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (30 March 2021)

Please don't ever stop writing about Rigsby..!!! He's an absolute dude and this is probably one of my most favourite HHO threads ever. You have a really good relationship with him and it's paying dividends. It's definitely giving me some inspiration and food for thought on the way I deal with my two 😁😁


----------



## ycbm (30 March 2021)

Another first!   Coming thick and fast now.  

I think he looks very friesian  too. 
.


----------



## Caol Ila (31 March 2021)

I wish I could get you up to Scotland to work with my filly on loading. She is sceptical, and I really don't want her to be Gypsum 2.0, who won't get on a lorry unless she's high as a kite on whatever fun drugs the vet gives her. When you don't have your own trailer/lorry, it sucks, because getting it to walk on and off one in a totally laid back and random way is not feasable.


----------



## Red-1 (31 March 2021)

Caol Ila said:



			I wish I could get you up to Scotland to work with my filly on loading. She is sceptical, and I really don't want her to be Gypsum 2.0, who won't get on a lorry unless she's high as a kite on whatever fun drugs the vet gives her. When you don't have your own trailer/lorry, it sucks, because getting it to walk on and off one in a totally laid back and random way is not feasable.
		
Click to expand...

I don't teach or do anything for £ with horses now. I lost the will to. When I was vitamin D deficient and had injury I lost the ability, will and energy. I lost my own ability to ride and then felt like I had nothing to say.

What with having also had the worst 2 years of my life, Rigsby was emotionally where my level was at. One day, early on, he was being extremely rude and I was of the opinion that if I could no longer even handle him, I may as well give up altogether. I dug deep and we won through.

He is doing his job, I am casually looking for another, more sporty model. I would consider an older one, one who wouldn't pass a vet, but one who could still go out and do a job. I am waiting though, maybe I will get back to a stage where I would invest the extra money people are currently charging for a younger and fitter model. No rush, Rigsby is keeping me busy. I just want to do... more than he can. That is new of late. Of course, Rigsby will stay, he has earned his place in retirement or as a hack-about. That said, I have 2 people lining up for him. Noooo.

I never was the best at trailer loading, Richard Maxwell or Guy Robertson are better. I feel that, even though I am much more positive now, I would fly to the moon rather than take on a trailer loading job. Although I may go back to having a competition horse, I don't think I will ever go back to teaching.

You are correct that it is harder if you don't have transport to use regularly. You can hire trailers by the month from some places though. So, you could block hire until it is routine, then go back to hiring by the day. I bet a winter month-long hire wouldn't be too expensive.


----------



## Red-1 (31 March 2021)

SatansLittleHelper said:



			Please don't ever stop writing about Rigsby..!!! He's an absolute dude and this is probably one of my most favourite HHO threads ever. You have a really good relationship with him and it's paying dividends. It's definitely giving me some inspiration and food for thought on the way I deal with my two 😁😁
		
Click to expand...

Rigsby would have disagreed yesterday. I was perhaps a bit demanding. He came back from his arena hire experience and was put into his stable where there was bedding and water, but no hay .

After a pause, he was offered the lorry with a hay net. He was initially unconvinced, but was ordered on. He was on long enough to realise that hay was there, but was not mentally 'in' the box with his body. So, I let him off and put him back in the stable with bedding (non edible) and water but still no hay. A bit later, he was offered the box and this time he was more ambivalent about going on. He stayed for quite a while and ate properly, for the first time.

Back off, washed and out, firstly on the field then on the arena, with a small amount of hay that soon ran out. When he was hungry he was brought back and invited onto the lorry, he knew the hay was there and took himself on. This was the first time he was forward in his thoughts onto the lorry, as well as being forward in his legs. He munched with relish, mind in the box with him.

The lorry is fully insulated and was cool but the day was hot and perhaps I did too many 'things'  for Rigsby's liking (first arena hire, box loading x 3, washing, and field, which is still new to Rigsby and rather frustrating with the muzzle) - which is why I think Rigsby may wish the Easter holidays were over. But, none of it was too physically taxing, no-one got cross, and I think you do have to stretch them to help them be more rounded. The stretch is what will make him look for what WE will be doing next, without question, as opposed to being cross that his routine has altered.

I do subscribe to the saying about horsemanship, goes something like... If you are having trouble in training your horse, ask yourself if you are spending 6 hours (or 8 hours, or whatever you can spare) in a day with your horse and still having trouble. I think that we are all so busy that, often, we compartmentalise and only train them for less than an hour. We can revert to putting them out, putting them in... maybe lungeing for half an hour or riding for 40 minutes.

When I was training new Police Horses, I would have 8 or 10 hours in a day to work with them. They were expected to bend to my will, were expected to stand tied while they were got ready, stand tied whilst we were briefed, get on and off wagons, stand tied on wagons, hack for increased periods of time, in unfamiliar areas, with sometimes unfamiliar horses, even stand with me whilst I ate my packed lunch, knowing not to try to steal and eat it. Of course, we started slowly, but spent hours with them. They knew I would look after them, both in directing them but also in providing regular water, food and reassurance.

I do think we compartmentalise a lot and a busy life makes us rush through our time with the horses. I have 2 weeks off, Rigsby and I will be spending a lot of time together, even though he can't be ridden for long periods yet. It will translate to being turned out and brought in a number of times as he changes location, loading several times a day, grooming, clipping, trimming, and yes, a little ridden work.


----------



## TPO (31 March 2021)

Caol Ila said:



			I wish I could get you up to Scotland to work with my filly on loading. She is sceptical, and I really don't want her to be Gypsum 2.0, who won't get on a lorry unless she's high as a kite on whatever fun drugs the vet gives her. When you don't have your own trailer/lorry, it sucks, because getting it to walk on and off one in a totally laid back and random way is not feasable.
		
Click to expand...

Not to hi-jack Red but I taught my 2yr old ti load without having transport.

When he was faced with a trailer to move yards it was the first time he had seen one never mind been on one. He walked straight on and travelled like a dream. This was after his sensible friend was ro give him a lead and show him hows it's done decided to kick off big style and had to be removed from the trailer and put back in a stable.

All it takes is basic groundwork and then setting up things like Red had already said; poles, cones, make tunnels/narrow walkways and walking over different surfaces like tarps (bought a cheap one from B&Q). Then a ramp and trailer just become another space and the training is there so they trust you and do as they are told.

Highly recommend Richard Maxwell's book about training youngsters to you


----------



## ycbm (31 March 2021)

I've never done any of that TPO, but all my young horses that nobody else has messed up before I got them have loaded with no issues.  I think it mostly  comes down to trust in the  person who asks them.


----------



## TPO (31 March 2021)

ycbm said:



			I've never done any of that TPO, but all my young horses that nobody else has messed up before I got them have loaded with no issues.  I think it mostly  comes down to trust in the  person who asks them.
		
Click to expand...

Well yes your way is the obvious way. I just did all the extra because I had a very weak (skeletal!) 2yr old who needed his brain occupied so it added some variety to his groundwork.

Not having the option to practice with transport meant that while I was playing around I made "uncomfortable" spaces for him to walk over/through/stand in calmly etc. 

Having been over tarps, hessian sacks and what not meant that a trailer ramp and water wasnt anything scary to him.

It worked because on his first time presented with a trailer, on a high stress day for me with moving yards, he walked straight on and travelled like a dream.

Since then he was on a lorry with a steep ramp and different friends trailers 3x over a 5yrs period before night my own 3.5t. So all that work in the beginning paid off and stayed with him despite no specific training or reminders in  between travels.

But yes 100% agree with you that just doing the basic inhand training should be enough to get a blank canvas 2yr old loading stress free. It was just because CI appears to be having worries and issues that I suggested the extra steps that worked for me.

Like I said highly recommend the Richard Maxwell book as it covers all the basic foundation training up to backing and riding away


----------



## Red-1 (31 March 2021)

TPO said:



			Not to hi-jack Red but I taught my 2yr old ti load without having transport.

When he was faced with a trailer to move yards it was the first time he had seen one never mind been on one. He walked straight on and travelled like a dream. This was after his sensible friend was ro give him a lead and show him hows it's done decided to kick off big style and had to be removed from the trailer and put back in a stable.

All it takes is basic groundwork and then setting up things like Red had already said; poles, cones, make tunnels/narrow walkways and walking over different surfaces like tarps (bought a cheap one from B&Q). Then a ramp and trailer just become another space and the training is there so they trust you and do as they are told.

Highly recommend Richard Maxwell's book about training youngsters to you
		
Click to expand...

I agree that they can be trained to go on a trailer, and travel. But, I have found, that for a higher % of happy, confident horses, who travel once and then continue to be confident, time and time again, it is better to have your own transport, even if you just hire for a month. 

We used to buy green babies, and they would go on all trusting to move in with us, but then, after being locked in the metal box, maybe for several hours, shaken up over bumpy roads, have numerous new sounds etc, then find themselves in a completely different yard... they may think twice about getting on quite as confidently next time.

Rigsby took quite a while to get on when I picked him up. That was OK, I was warned about that. He actually travelled really well. On the face of it, once on, he looked confident.

I have then, over winter, done the training in hand, plastic, boarding etc etc, and to load again took just 10 minutes of stress free request-chess. I could have made the mistake of thinking all was now well, especially as, by the end of that session, he was walking himself on. But, looking closer at it, he really is NOT confident at all - yet. You can tell but he raised head when a door slammed, the lowering of his quarters when the ramp moves etc etc. He already has negative associations and they will take some breaking down. But, after a move, many horses have a slightly negative view. 

I think this is why so many horses look to load fine at home, but then the system breaks down when they go somewhere and they then won't load to come home. Many can manage at home, look OK but are not really OK. Then, when they have the added stress of a show, they go back to being too nervous to load. The trouble then is that you will have numerous 'helpful' people come over...

I am sure some horses really are fine with being locked in a box and moved, but I would prefer to go slowly and confirm that they are (as) happy (as I can make them), before I am that person at dusk on the show ground wondering if one will ever get on (been there, done that). Not that there are any guarantees even so!

As he gets more confident, we will have longer periods on, start to shut top doors, slam doors, work round him on the box, start the engine, move a bit, load and move a mile, get off and ride home, ride a mile get on and travel home, building it up bit by bit. In a truly unspoiled horse, this may not be all necessary, but for Riggers it will be.


----------



## TPO (31 March 2021)

In theory I agree. It is obviously better to have transport to train babies/any horses how to load and travel. Neither I nor CI had/have transport (or towing vehicles) with our 2yr olds so it's not an option.  

Basic groundwork should get any horse loading. That is all that the "good and the greats" do. For me using that groundwork to get a horse confident walking over different surfaces and into narrow spaces etc was just an extra step to cement the training.

My horses have always been travelled carefully so what happens in the trailer/box has never been as much of a concern than ensuring that they go in it. 

Theres nothing new under the sun and  o secret to loading horses. Just some alternatives that can be used for when you dont have transport at your disposal and want to ensure that you have built a solid foundation.


----------



## milliepops (31 March 2021)

Red, does Rigsby have a calm friend that could stand on the box and just help him relax? 

I agree half of the thing with anxious one is to get them to stay in the box mentally but just thought if he has a buddy it might tip the balance towards it being a nice space to chill.


----------



## Red-1 (31 March 2021)

TPO said:



			In theory I agree. It is obviously better to have transport to train babies/any horses how to load and travel. Neither I nor CI had/have transport (or towing vehicles) with our 2yr olds so it's not an option. 

Basic groundwork should get any horse loading. That is all that the "good and the greats" do. For me using that groundwork to get a horse confident walking over different surfaces and into narrow spaces etc was just an extra step to cement the training.

My horses have always been travelled carefully so what happens in the trailer/box has never been as much of a concern than ensuring that they go in it.

Theres nothing new under the sun and  o secret to loading horses. Just some alternatives that can be used for when you dont have transport at your disposal and want to ensure that you have built a solid foundation.
		
Click to expand...

See, we agree with each other. I agree that the ground training gives them the tools to get on board the trailer/box. That is what I do. Then I simply take the lessons to the box and, in addition, make the box an attractive place to be. The hiring it is just so the unfamiliar noises and sounds become... familiar. That way confidence can build.

I think, in some circles, that simplicity and logic is a secret. So many times I see people who start to load horses who have no ground manners. You only have to go out in public to see people hit horses when they go near the box and are nervous/hesitant. They even redouble their efforts if the horse shows a likelihood of actually going on. I have seen double lunge whips, pulley systems, shouting etc etc. No wonder the poor horses end up not wanting to go near.


----------



## Red-1 (31 March 2021)

milliepops said:



			Red, does Rigsby have a calm friend that could stand on the box and just help him relax?

I agree half of the thing with anxious one is to get them to stay in the box mentally but just thought if he has a buddy it might tip the balance towards it being a nice space to chill.
		
Click to expand...

It is a small 3.5 box and has been partitioned for one. The horse partition is 4ft wide, 8ft high and 8ft 6 long, so very spacious. The other side is a huge tack locker and toilet - not possible to get a 2nd horse on! It is great once they make sense of it, I had it made when I was still eventing and it is a dream for one person to go out competing. Everything to hand. Like a Tardis. We did comment when we went to fetch Rigsby, that he was willing after an hour to get on, but couldn't fathom what to do, turning at the top of the ramp. The ground work over winter has sorted that. 

Happily Rigsby is food led, he has been on twice this morning, he is getting better and better. He came out of the box and had a small snack net while I groomed, but I allowed that to run out. Then he was 'allowed' on the box to eat more. He is now properly knocking hell out of his hay net and relaxing. I know he is relaxing as, not only was the hay gone, but also there was no poo on the box today, even though he loaded twice and was on for 20 minutes. Progress indeed.


----------



## Caol Ila (31 March 2021)

Gypsum does all the things -- walks over tarps, under tarps, through narrow spaces with poles, etc., but she takes one look at that big metal box and says, Nope. She knows the difference. When I had my trailer back in the US, she was better, but not brilliant. You might have ten or so minutes of dancing in front of the trailer but then she would go in. Since I moved here and no longer have a trailer, it went completely to pot.

The filly doing two yard moves in ten days time was not ideal. I don't know how she was loaded at the breeders', but she was a trembling, sweaty mess when she arrived at my yard. Then when she left it, she did not want to get in the trailer. Of course, the staff, who, according to the yard manager "don't have time to focus on just one horse," surrounded us like vultures and tried to "help," so that put her under more pressure. But pressure didn't get her into the lorry. She eventually followed a Lickit on board. In a perfect world, I would do what Red has done with Rigsby, as well as more groundwork setting her up for success.

I have bought the Richard Maxwell book.


----------



## Red-1 (1 April 2021)

Rigsby supposedly had yesterday off. It was accidental, it was warm and he got too warm when out in the sun. He started to cast his coat, then stopped and still has a thatch. It struck me that he has been worked every single day for weeks, even if it has only been a walk round the 1 mile block in-hand.

So, day off... except for loading, standing tied with no net in the grooming parlour, having his legs clipped and his feet trimmed. So, educated, even though not ridden!

This morning we did loading again. He tried to push into me, was corrected and then was good. He has no intention to come off now and is munching on hay, so today he had ramps up and down, all doors open and closed, and this evening even the engine on.

I also did riding...

Can't resist a bit of Police Horse training 
	
	
		
		
	


	




. All my horses do it.

Started with work in-hand, finished up with a canter round with the flappy flag - neigh bother!

Good Rigsby!

Excuse the poor quality photos, I propped my phone on the arena side, took a video and screenshot from that!










Wouldn't have been able to stand with the ramp down before, now he doesn't even want to come off when the strap is down!


----------



## cauda equina (1 April 2021)

Love the flag pics!
Shame he's too small for the Household Cavalry


----------



## Red-1 (2 April 2021)

cauda equina said:



			Love the flag pics!
Shame he's too small for the Household Cavalry
		
Click to expand...

Even if he were bigger, I doubt they would take on a 16 year old, ex lami, ex EMS, etc etc. although, if bigger (and younger) I am sure he could do the job.


----------



## Red-1 (2 April 2021)

Rigsby went on his first road trip. All the way to the end of our road 
	
	
		
		
	


	




a trip of less than a mile.

I had planned on a longer trip and riding home, but he was quite nervous yesterday when the engine was on. So, baby steps, we got more comfortable with the engine this morning before he was turned out. Then, when Rigsby was brought back in and Mr Red came out to help (and drive the box back empty) Rigsby was absolutely foot perfect. Faultless. Loading, travelling, off-loading onto the road... I was sooo glad as Mr Red still is not a Riggers fan!

I was quite glad to be walking home though, although he was perfect, he was still a little tense when we started to walk. No bad behaviour, just a little adrenaline from his first trip. We walked it off though, he was very mannerly.

As soon as he got home, he was put back on the box to eat hay. He was soooo relaxed, I went away from the lorry with the ramp down, convinced that Rigsby's mind was IN the box, and he wouldn't attempt to leave. The strap was up, but Rigsby was sorted. 

Before he got off, I was even confident to faff and tack up on the box. I think most of our tacking up (and untacking) will be done on the box for a while, just so that is normalised too. 

Teaching him the individual skills so he won't be overwhelmed when we put the whole thing together.


----------



## chaps89 (2 April 2021)

That's a very nice box.
It sounds like it's all going well.

I tried mine with celery this morning. I don't think I've ever seen her look so disgusted - not even after being given the pizza crust she mugged my instructor for once - that she gummed on for a bit then spat out. She wasn't even going to try celery and it certainly wasn't worth doing her stretches for!


----------



## Red-1 (2 April 2021)

chaps89 said:



			That's a very nice box.
It sounds like it's all going well.

I tried mine with celery this morning. I don't think I've ever seen her look so disgusted - not even after being given the pizza crust she mugged my instructor for once - that she gummed on for a bit then spat out. She wasn't even going to try celery and it certainly wasn't worth doing her stretches for!
		
Click to expand...

LOL, even Rigsby wasn't enamoured first time. I had to eat it, crunching noisily as I went. Once he had had a few pieces, he was in!


----------



## ycbm (2 April 2021)

Red-1 said:



			LOL, even Rigsby wasn't enamoured first time. I had to eat it, crunching noisily as I went. Once he had had a few pieces, he was in!
		
Click to expand...


It wouldn't matter whether celery was the best training aid on the planet,  nothing could make me eat it to show a horse it was nice,  it's disgusting stuff 😄


----------



## Red-1 (2 April 2021)

ycbm said:



			It wouldn't matter whether celery was the best training aid on the planet,  nothing could make me eat it to show a horse it was nice,  it's disgusting stuff 😄
		
Click to expand...

We often share Rigsbysnacks now. Refreshing in the hot weather. 

Sometimes, if I have got some timing really on point, I have it as a celerybration!


----------



## Red-1 (3 April 2021)

Today's educating Rigsby started with a quick load and stand on the box first thing (with various random openings and closings of doors/ramps and switching on the engine). He was unmoved, simply ate his net.

He then had a short turnout time on the arena with hay (making sure it would have run out before phase 2), while we had breakfast then...

Back in the box with his saddle on and a net for another short road trip, this time to a mile away from home. He behaved in an exemplary manner, travelled beautifully. We had to offload quite expeditiously as we were unloading into the road near the church, but he did as I asked.

He then stood like a rock while I mounted from a kerb, and let me hitch the girth up. I could tell he was excited, he was standing a half his usual length for starters, with a crest like a stallion 
	
	
		
		
	


	




He behaved though! We walked home, he was fresher than normal, only showed in behaviour with some inattention (which I revised pdq) a few Wella moments with a tossing mane and squeak, and rather upgraded paces from normal 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Back home, he was loaded straight back onto the wagon, where he was untacked. He had a few minutes in the grooming parlour (no net there), so the box is always the best place to be, but is now on the field to see what he can munch through the muzzle.

Good Rigsby!

Pictured is the horsebox, leaving us to our ride. With thanks to Mr Red for your help and support


----------



## ElleSkywalker (3 April 2021)

Come on Mr Red, he must surely love Rigsby a little bit now 😊


----------



## Red-1 (3 April 2021)

ElleSkywalker said:



			Come on Mr Red, he must surely love Rigsby a little bit now 😊
		
Click to expand...

Nope, not even a little bit.


----------



## J&S (3 April 2021)

Perhaps he's jealous!!


----------



## ElleSkywalker (3 April 2021)

Red-1 said:



			Nope, not even a little bit.
		
Click to expand...

Well I suppose a whole forum of Rigsby fans makes up for a it a little but even so, he is very loveable 😊


----------



## Red-1 (4 April 2021)

Mr Red used to see me, sitting astride a muscled, prancing stead, jumping big fences, looking on top of the world. Mr Red went from someone who had never put so much as a head collar on, to a man who was an event groom right up to what is now FEI CCI**. Driving all over the UK, staying in an unheated box in a muddy field, helping me financially, being the 'stud man' with a comprehensive knowledge of which studs suit which ground, Mr Red has always been a superstar. He has supported me throughout. Mr Red wants me to be that person still, who could make magic happen with the muscled, prancing horse.

Mr Red says Rigsby is a waste of a good skin.

Red-1 does not care what Mr Red thinks of Rigsby, she is enjoying Rigsby's spirit, his determination, his willingness, the fact that he rarely prances and the way he is improving all the time in mind and body. Red-1 appreciates the friendly, furry faced bull terrier of a horse for what he is.

Rigsby has no idea Mr Red doesn't like him, because Mr Red likes Mrs Red and, because of that, he helps with Rigsby's care. Even often does the evening stables at 9pm, on his own. Has driven me round the village this Easter. Plus, at least he thinks that Rigsby has a good skin, which is a start 

He still supports me throughout, even though he questions my choices these days.


----------



## ycbm (4 April 2021)

I feel lucky,  Red, that Mr Y couldn't wait for the day I stopped risking my neck on those prancing muscled horses over those big fences (I never got to your heights).  He supported me every step of the way (though I could never get him to groom for me! ) but he lived in constant fear of the hurt I might do myself.  I have enough trouble coping with my own disappointment that I'm no longer that person,  I don't think I could bear his as well 😕 
.


----------



## Red-1 (4 April 2021)

ycbm said:



			I feel lucky,  Red, that Mr Y couldn't wait for the day I stopped risking my neck on those prancing muscled horses over those big fences (I never got to your heights).  He supported me every step of the way (though I could never get him to groom for me! ) but he lived in constant fear of the hurt I might do myself.  I have enough trouble coping with my own disappointment that I'm no longer that person,  I don't think I could bear his as well 😕
.
		
Click to expand...

I think you rode as big, and better than I did. The course at Storeton, where your avatar photo was taken, was quite the biggest Novice I ever did. It was one of my early Novices, I was ashen when I walked the course! I have always been a rubbish jumper. Happily, I had a knack to keep my horses confident and working their hearts out for me, I ended up dong things above my ability because my horses helped me out.

Mr Red always had faith in my ability. To be fair, in all my events, with many horses, I only ever had one fall, where the horse slipped on the flat at Weston, caused by leaves over hardcore that were slippery. That was it for incidents, none at fences.

My last event was 2014, the year I retired from work too. If  had only known how ill I was from the vitamin D deficiency, it would have been a more active journey into retirement, but we have done OK.

TBH, I would love to event again, but at a more modest height. At one time, Mr Red proclaimed that he wouldn't come to a BE100, not worth his time for something so small, he perceived it as boring. These days, if I made it to a BE80, he would be there, cheering me on in my latest sporting endeavour, as he has through life, because he would know it was important to me. Hence mucking Rigsby out, building extra fences, doing the night stables. Not that we expect Rigsby to go eventing! He is just helping me out after two awful years.


----------



## cauda equina (4 April 2021)

I hope Mr Red will come to appreciate Rigsby for who he is, not what he can do


----------



## Red-1 (4 April 2021)

cauda equina said:



			I hope Mr Red will come to appreciate Rigsby for who he is, not what he can do
		
Click to expand...

He has had to at least admit that he is responding well to his training. We are riding out today - being picked up in the box, so first time loading out on the road.

Rigsby has many supporters.


----------



## Red-1 (4 April 2021)

Big day (again) for Riggers.

Firstly, we rode out so we could load up away from home and drive back. That went OK, I opened the box myself, Rigsby loaded well, but he (Ooops) ran out of hay on the way back, so pawed, so was then not allowed off the box. Don't want him to think that pawing gets a good result, as he will then keep doing it, and he damages the box 
	
	
		
		
	


	





He got his brain in gear, so had a time in the grooming parlour (no hay) then a munch on the box, but he needs to build his tolerance and flexibility of mind to just ride the wave of life with calmness and patience, even if there is no hay.

Spent the rest of the morning doing just that lesson. Today's real learning was in repairing the hole I found in the original exercise when he ran out of hay.

Rigsby has learned:

Pawing gets me nowhere.
If mum offers me a pee pee on grass, that does not mean I can eat.
If mum asks me to stand on the yard, still, for no apparent reason, it us best and easiest to stand.
Mummy knows when I move even one, solitary foot. I have to move it back and yes, stand that still.
I can work on the field, and even canter on grass.
That is hard work, but I still have to try my best.
The box is where I get untracked, there is hay in there, nice.
I can follow the tractor, I can take direction and mum keeps me safe.
I can wait patiently (again), even when standing on grass.
I must not swing my head towards mummy's head.
I can go out in the field and eat grass when mum says do, and as long as I don't crowd her at the gate.

When I trained Police horses for a living, people often asked how I did it. I know it is this little stuff. Spending time with the horse. Being aware of what you are rewarding and when. Lots of little lessons. Setting the horse up for success. Insisting on personal boundaries. Sweating the small stuff, as they are very observant of whet they have to comply with and what they don't. being the person who makes decisions, but practicing that on small decisions, like waiting for a minute before being set loose in the field, and even then only being set loose if they are actually waiting politely.


----------



## Squeak (4 April 2021)

Sounds like he's making really good progress with loading and all other things.  I hadn't realised you'd trained police horses, what a fascinating job.


----------



## Red-1 (4 April 2021)

Squeak said:



			Sounds like he's making really good progress with loading and all other things.  I hadn't realised you'd trained police horses, what a fascinating job.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, for 20 years, for my sins. Buying big, bolshy 4y olds, on trial for a month, and having them ready to attend a match by the end of that month  (just to watch and gauge their reaction, but even so ). Loads of time per day, stretching their minds without breaking their bodies. Lots of little lessons every day.

I have got old and weaker since - and when mum was ill as well, I lost ability to do much at all, rock bottom. I sold a posh one and literally looked on Preloved for the most broken horse I could find that still had the potential to be ridden at some point in the future. Rigsby was perfect. Interesting but kind. I felt we were as broken as each other, and I was cool with that.

I could not have coped with a sports horse over this time. Rehabbng Rigsby in-hand all winter was just what I needed. I am now casually browsing for another. But VERY casually at this stage.


----------



## Squeak (5 April 2021)

Red-1 said:



			Yes, for 20 years, for my sins. Buying big, bolshy 4y olds, on trial for a month, and having them ready to attend a match by the end of that month  (just to watch and gauge their reaction, but even so ). Loads of time per day, stretching their minds without breaking their bodies. Lots of little lessons every day.

I have got old and weaker since - and when mum was ill as well, I lost ability to do much at all, rock bottom. I sold a posh one and literally looked on Preloved for the most broken horse I could find that still had the potential to be ridden at some point in the future. Rigsby was perfect. Interesting but kind. I felt we were as broken as each other, and I was cool with that.

I could not have coped with a sports horse over this time. Rehabbng Rigsby in-hand all winter was just what I needed. I am now casually browsing for another. But VERY casually at this stage.
		
Click to expand...


That's impressive to get the match ready in a month!

The work you have done with Rigsby is amazing and he is doing so well, he is one very lucky horse.  I love reading your updates. 

What are you looking for this time?


----------



## Cloball (5 April 2021)

I read all the updates to this thread and just think I need Red-1 lessons! They are so many gaps in my knowledge!


----------



## wren123 (5 April 2021)

Cloball said:



			I read all the updates to this thread and just think I need Red-1 lessons! They are so many gaps in my knowledge!
		
Click to expand...

Just what I was thinking!


----------



## Red-1 (5 April 2021)

Squeak said:



			That's impressive to get the match ready in a month!

The work you have done with Rigsby is amazing and he is doing so well, he is one very lucky horse.  I love reading your updates.

What are you looking for this time?
		
Click to expand...

They were not ready to work a match in a month, just to attend. So, roughly, the first week they would have an initial vetting, have schooling confirmed on an arena, so at least they could walk, trot and canter, halt and stay halted, allow someone to mount and dismount, show an understanding of moving away from the leg and be safe alongside a friendly companion. Then, do some local riding out with an experienced companion starting in a quiet area and moving to busier areas, starting on the inside then seeing how they manage in front, behind and on the outside. This week would also include loading practice and either being picked up or dropped off somewhere still quite local and riding one way of the journey. They would work on the roads and open ground, gradually becoming more independent of the other horse in a working area on an open field. They would also be bathed, clipped, pulled, trimmed, learn to stand tied, learn to wait just a bloomin' moment, learn to move over in the box etc. So many horses come with no manners whatsoever. It was a busy old week for a green broke 4yo, but the lessons were broken into 2 riding sessions and many small handling lessons, with stable comfort breaks in-between. Horses on trial were not turned out in case of injury and for isolation purposes.

Second week would include continuing with manners plus working with many horses on the arena, learning to go one behind the other, circle away, work beside another at walk and trot, learn to ignore others including when being overtaken or met head on. They would start to meat hazards/ schooling effects such as flags, tarps, noise. They would box out places, still quiet places to box to, but riding into busier areas, with a steady companion. They would learn to stand still when asked for increasing periods of time.

Third week would include more robust work on the arena, such as working 4 abreast, effects training with others, pop a X pole or two. They would box out to busier places, work in a town centre, working up to a city centre, still with a steady companion. I would also visit the football ground while it is quiet so they knew their way round as they can be spooky paces.

Fourth week, confirming the work done already, filling any holes. Pass a school at break time to gauge against squeaky children, go out on a box with more than 2 horses. Finish with a match, but it would be to travel there with others, be mannerly to tack up and mount, work the periphery, with a steady companion. I did have bosses try to give us a duty, but would refuse, saying that the horse did not even belong to us, was not yet trained and was not suitable, I was supernumerary. During the match we would go for a long walk, preferably somewhere hilly, to get rid of the adrenaline they had gathered. Generally, they would not get back on the box, but we would drift back to the match to walk round it while the banging was going on but everyone was inside, but then be a short distance away when the crowds came flooding out. It can be daunting, watching a wave of people coming at you. Like they will crash rather than sweep round you.

We did that as, as with traffic, some horses see the crowd as individual people, some as a monster. I would not buy one that lost its head when it saw a crowd, not that they can't be improved, just that it would take too long and most likely come undone at some point. There is enough potential for horses losing their nerve down the line without knowingly buying a problem! At the end of a month, they had a final vetting.

This time I am looking for 15.3 to 16.1 gelding, sane and sensible, some talent. Age 6 to 16. Vet failure a possibility for the right horse. Nice person!




Cloball said:



			I read all the updates to this thread and just think I need Red-1 lessons! They are so many gaps in my knowledge!
		
Click to expand...




wren123 said:



			Just what I was thinking!
		
Click to expand...

I gave up teaching a couple of years ago. I had nothing left to say, I no longer walked the walk. I hate when trainers start to train simply for the £. I have seen trainers become stale and repetitive, stop learning and exploring, and churn out same old same old. I did not want to become that person.


----------



## Bluewaves (5 April 2021)

It’s amazing reading all the technical detail that goes into training the police horses. I’ve only seen them at shows as we don’t have them where I live. Absolutely love seeing them if they’re ever on TV as well.


----------



## Red-1 (5 April 2021)

Bluewaves said:



			It’s amazing reading all the technical detail that goes into training the police horses. I’ve only seen them at shows as we don’t have them where I live. Absolutely love seeing them if they’re ever on TV as well.
		
Click to expand...

Each force does it differently, even different trainers within the same force area.

I went to America several years running to learn to train with less force. Gave me a sense of what was possible in each step of training without overwhelming and also how to have better timing for pressure/release. Also studied ++ training, but found that less useful under pressure.

Different people have different skills and ways of doing things. 

An example, I went to view a potential horse, it was a nice model but had done a bit of SJ, had been draw reigned in, was a bit nappy, but had seen more of the world, was already on the button for loading etc... I decided that the schooling would take too long to unravel and didn't buy (bought a green one instead). I felt it was sour, and that takes longer to unpick and re-train than a green baby.

A couple of weeks later, a different force rung me up, said they were viewing the horse but the owner had let slip that I already had and they wanted to know why I had turned it down. They knew that I would always tell the owner whatever they needed to hear so as not to upset them (such as, "Oh, it's too well schooled for us, we would just confuse him with having to ride whilst distracted ). I told them what I thought, but also said that, in their set-up I felt it would likely be a match, knowing that they had 6 months to get the horse to a football match in their system.

4 months later, I was there and one of their staff was telling me how I had missed a good horse, it was fantastic, they were using it to teach courses, it was blah blah blah. I didn't mind, my baby was coming on great, working independently, working bigger matches etc. I said that I was pleased, and asked how the horse was at a match. Nooooo, the horse had never made it to a match yet, not ready! I had to explain that my boss would not think that, 4 months in with a lot of training behind it, not ready to go to a match, that THAT would be a success. Different management, not one system. They were skilled trainers, with a different goal, I guess. Horses for courses.

I would rather have had longer, but I did have the back up and facilities that I needed to progress at a speed and still keep the integrity of the work with the horse. Sometimes a boss would push too hard, sometimes to the detriment of a horse, and at those times I sometimes thought about quitting, but then, would the horses have a slower regime? No. So, I reckoned I was better to be in the imperfect system, making it as good as I could.



BTW - Rigsby used his noggin today. He heard me unlock the lorry, when I went to catch him, he had a pee before coming in. Clever boy.

Today we boxed out, had a little ride, boxed back. He would rather have ridden back, he enjoys his rides. I was undoing the box ramp and he even started to walk for home  but only enough to make me laugh at his audacity, he turned round, loaded up and travelled back just fine!


----------



## Red-1 (6 April 2021)

A good day again, well, for me anyway 

Riggers loaded last night for a small net, all was well. He looked forward to getting on for a munch, even.

This morning, he had a net whilst being groomed then went back in his stable (water but no food) while I faffed... I moved the box, to a place he had not loaded before and he remembered to have a precautionary pee. Loaded fine, straight to munching, and we went for a little drive. So far, we have only gone a 2 mile round trip, and he has only done part of that on the box/ part walking. I wanted to increase his durability on the box.

I originally intended to do the 4 mile block, but Rigsby was still head up and unsettled when it came to the place to turn. He was not overwhelmed, was still standing quietly, just not as settled as I would like. I checked in with myself, this was also my first trip with him unaccompanied (Mr Red back at work), but I felt fine to go a bit further. I think it is as important not to overwhelm yourself as it is the horse.

So, Rigsby was driven to the next village and a round trip back. He did settle enough for a munch. It was only around 8 miles, but took about 25 minutes. Once home, he stood politely while I faffed with gates, then stood politely once the top doors were open. We have practiced and elongated his flexibility and tolerance in this situation. I even went in for a cup of tea, with the window cracked open so I could hear, and all I could hear was the eating of a hay net.

He was about half an hour waiting without fuss, back to the stable (water and pee stop) before being tacked back up and ridden on the arena. I have been careful this Easter holiday not to over burden him with too much work, he is old and unfit. He has worked extremely hard this holiday, but much of it has been mental exercise - most days travel a couple of miles and walk a mile on the roads. Today we did some actual schooling.

Rigsby has some understanding now, but physically is unable to both motivate and push from behind and also stay polite in hand. he can go forwards if it is free forwards, or stay polite if the trot is 'less'. Today was a 'less trot' day, but I am being strict about where his shoulders are (must stay in front of the hind legs as opposed to dropping in or out) and kept it that way even on a centre line with circles back to the outer track. Both walk and trot. That was an improvement!

We also had a canter each way. This is still VERY basic. Forwards and hollow is the only way at the moment, so today we merely insisted that I need not carry him, he must stay forwards and actually in canter, without me legging him on all the time, and he must allow me to keep a contact (without thinking that means stop!!!). He had a fair few flicks as he made the mistake of thinking a rest was optional whenever he wanted. He was very good natured about it though, plus the canter may not yet have any bend other than the wrong one (!) but it is at least now pretty much on the track. We can improve it further once he believes that canter is a 'thing' to do and keep doing, as opposed to a quick scurry and stop. He is now starting to find a rhythm so we are part way there.

Phew. He will load up again this afternoon for a net, but he has done loads again today. Good boy! Celery all round.


----------



## Red-1 (7 April 2021)

Another 'first' today. We boxed up to a friend's yard, he had a ride in the arena, my friend also had a ride and he boxed back.

You would hardly have known he was in the box, beautifully behaved. He kept his head together whilst there too. Not his best work, he was busy looking, but took guidance and didn't gawp when told that gawping was a no no. Looking is OK, gawping is not. He got it. He was brilliant.

He did a perfectly good walk trot and canter each way, ignored spooky stuff, was polite for a new rider. Loaded well to come home, stood quietly whilst we had a social catch up, travelled well again. Happy to be back. Good boy.


----------



## Squeak (7 April 2021)

Woo hoo sounds like a big success, clever Rigsby.  Hope there were lots of celerybrations!


----------



## ycbm (7 April 2021)

You're racking up those achievements 
.


----------



## Red-1 (7 April 2021)

Squeak said:



			Woo hoo sounds like a big success, clever Rigsby.  Hope there were lots of celerybrations!
		
Click to expand...

There certainly were. Especially when he let me mount from a massive tractor tyre, when he ignored the helium balloon stuck in the hedge, when he was polite for my friend to ride and when he was just good to stand on the box!


----------



## Red-1 (7 April 2021)

ycbm said:



			You're racking up those achievements 
.
		
Click to expand...

Lots of little steps adding up. He may come with me to buy diesel tomorrow. It is about an hour's round trip.


----------



## Red-1 (8 April 2021)

Rigsby has continued to have extreme busyness!

Today Rigsby went with me to buy diesel. About an hour's round trip, a whole set of new things: the petrol station smells and sounds weird to a horse, we stopped and he didn't get off, he had to wait with the doors closed, not to mention seeing the shopping parade, the 4 railway crossings and 2 sets of traffic lights... all new sights and sounds.

After a brief turn out in the arena, we went hacking, and we saw other horses, having a canter in a field. Rigsby was high. High rate of breathing, high head carriage, high attention, high knees, high tail but... he was good and kept walking. Just walking.

We circled away from the other horses, he complied. Even better, on the way home we caught up with them. I thought he might jog to catch up but no, he just walked very efficiently and caught up in a polite manner!

Today it is warmer so he has had a mane/tail and leg wash. He is now out in the field, with muzzle (bless him) awaiting the vet - who is going to stab him with a needle yet again 
	
	
		
		
	


	




.

Rigsby says, "When is she back at school, is it soon?"

ETA - Vet been. Rigsby was good with the weighbridge, 441KG. Vet thinks he is now the perfect weight. Stabbed with second vaccination, back out in the sun.


----------



## ycbm (8 April 2021)

Red-1 said:



			Rigsby says, "When is she back at school, is it soon?".
		
Click to expand...

🤣


----------



## SaddlePsych'D (9 April 2021)

I thought of you and Rigsby again today @Red-1, when I was having my lesson. Little cob and I were working on leg yielding and canter. I think he finds these a bit tricky. Every time we got a little better I thought we ought to have had a 'celerybration'! He had to settle for lots of 'good boy' and scratches instead


----------



## Red-1 (9 April 2021)

Horse had a day of Cranio Sacral work done, and a foot trim (Fiona is more expert than me) plus she assessed me riding him and agrees the saddle was correctly balanced for how he was, but after treatment today his hollow near the withers on the left hand side hs gone, so we rebalanced the saddle again to the new shape.

He only had a short road walk to assess and a short riding session, due to the vaccination yesterday, but he went beautifully. 

Fiona was working constantly from around 10am to 4pm. I was standing around most of that time, exhausting for me, I can't imagine how she felt!

Fiona is a magician. She set things that others don't. I am blessed (as is Rigsby!).


----------



## Red-1 (9 April 2021)

SaddlePsych'D said:



			I thought of you and Rigsby again today @Red-1, when I was having my lesson. Little cob and I were working on leg yielding and canter. I think he finds these a bit tricky. Every time we got a little better I thought we ought to have had a 'celerybration'! He had to settle for lots of 'good boy' and scratches instead 

Click to expand...

I wonder what your instructor would think, if you suggested celerybrations???


----------



## SaddlePsych'D (9 April 2021)

Red-1 said:



			I wonder what your instructor would think, if you suggested celerybrations??? 

Click to expand...

I'm not sure - maybe it should become one of the aids: legs, hands, seat, voice, celery!


----------



## Wishfilly (9 April 2021)

I love reading your updates! You definitely make me feel like I should have higher standards for my pony, though! I'm sure you would be appalled by the things I let him get away with!


----------



## Red-1 (9 April 2021)

Wishfilly said:



			I love reading your updates! You definitely make me feel like I should have higher standards for my pony, though! I'm sure you would be appalled by the things I let him get away with!
		
Click to expand...

I'm sure not. They are meant to be fun, after all.


----------



## Wishfilly (9 April 2021)

Red-1 said:



			I'm sure not. They are meant to be fun, after all.
		
Click to expand...

He is fun. And a saint when it matters. 

But I get a lot from reading about your journey with Rigsby, and it does make me aspire to be a better horsewoman!


----------



## Red-1 (9 April 2021)

Wishfilly said:



			He is fun. And a saint when it matters.

But I get a lot from reading about your journey with Rigsby, and it does make me aspire to be a better horsewoman!
		
Click to expand...

I too would like to be a better horsewoman. All we can be is our best.


----------



## Red-1 (10 April 2021)

Bittersweet day today. Many memories have come to the surface.

Firstly, took Rigsby for a drive in his car, an hour round 4 villages. Normally I watch him on the camera whilst having a disco bus, singing to the radio. Sadly, the radio was taken over by the news of Prince Philip, so many sad songs and memories. Sadly too, it made me think of the difference as to what was available for him during Covid and what was available for mum, and the other old folks who have found themselves at the end of life at this time.

It really hit me, for some reason. Not that I begrudge Prince Philip the best of care, but... I don't know... mum had good care, but not the access to hospital she could have done with TBH. TBH, the ambulance/hospital care was sometimes woeful. Bordering on negligence. Not the fault of the individuals who worked there, but of systemic failings. It was awful, trying to get someone to listen. Believe me, I bust a gut trying. Meanwhile, she declined.

Then, the carers at the homes she had to move to were stretched through being short staffed and I was not allowed to visit. It has been so... sad doesn't cover it. Stressful doesn't cover it either. This morning, I shed a tear for all the old folks who didn't have loved ones with them as they became more confused, who missed out on 'normal' care standards, who didn't have a fitting funeral...

Then I got home and saw a 'memory' on Facebook. 2 years ago, right now, on this day, today, mum still lived next door. By the afternoon we had moved her, by the power of team work, to the independent living facility. It was a big day! Mum lived at the barn, sharing the yard with us, for longer than she had ever lived anywhere else. Her supported living flat didn't work out the way we wanted, but it was a lovely place. Still miss mum living next door, never mind the fact that she is now gone forever.

Then... someone 'liked' a post I had done on here, in July of 2019, so around 20 months ago, about our mid year goal setting, here...



Red-1 said:



			So, my update - horse is still lovely. Picking her up again was later than I expected as mum did not recover as well as we all hoped, I whipped the horse's shoes off and she spent most of winter being led round the village a few times a week as that is all I could manage with everything else going on.

I got back on in the New Year, did a bit of schooling followed by a few RC clinics and then mum needed to move to an assisted living place and I was actually so busy/stressed sorting it all out that I sent the horse away completely for 8 weeks. While she was there she did some BS at British Novice and I went and rode a couple of times a week.

The horse is home now and I have been out and about to clinics, as well as starting more focused lessons with a FAB trainer who I trusted to pick me up from the floor that I found myself on through all that I was dealing with. In the past few weeks we have been jumping at home, hacking out, and I think she has won 3 of the past 5 dressage competitions we have entered, with a 2nd in another. Just prelim unaffiliated, but hey, we are out having fun. More importantly, we are improving, I am being sucked back into the wonder of the world of balance, communication, subtlety - as well as getting fitter!

I continue to have a lot of other responsibilities, so hesitate to set any firm goals, but hope to continue with hacking in new places, do more lessons to start Novice dressage, maybe affiliate BD nearer the end of the year. Get jumping a bit more too. In the next couple of months I have booked into two camps, one at Osberton and one at Sommerford. At the camps I plan on just being. No goals at camp at all, just to have a break with my lovely horse.

Photo is from earlier this month, a pick you own/don't even bother with show clothes dressage competition. Horse is ace!
	View attachment 34721

Click to expand...

This is the horse that I sold last year, when mum was in care. She needed actually riding, and I was so full of other stuff that I had nothing left to give her. She went - Rigsby came.

Somehow, today, with the sad music and memories, it has got to me.

So, Rigsby came. What a blessing he is. He is a real character, a fuzzy, furry, friendly face.


----------



## Red-1 (10 April 2021)

On a slightly brighter note, here are some hoof photos from yesterday...


----------



## GoldenWillow (10 April 2021)

Red-1 said:



			Bittersweet day today. Many memories have come to the surface.

Firstly, took Rigsby for a drive in his car, an hour round 4 villages. Normally I watch him on the camera whilst having a disco bus, singing to the radio. Sadly, the radio was taken over by the news of Prince Philip, so many sad songs and memories. Sadly too, it made me think of the difference as to what was available for him during Covid and what was available for mum, and the other old folks who have found themselves at the end of life at this time.

It really hit me, for some reason. Not that I begrudge Prince Philip the best of care, but... I don't know... mum had good care, but not the access to hospital she could have done with TBH. TBH, the ambulance/hospital care was sometimes woeful. Bordering on negligence. Not the fault of the individuals who worked there, but of systemic failings. It was awful, trying to get someone to listen. Believe me, I bust a gut trying. Meanwhile, she declined.

Then, the carers at the homes she had to move to were stretched through being short staffed and I was not allowed to visit. It has been so... sad doesn't cover it. Stressful doesn't cover it either. This morning, I shed a tear for all the old folks who didn't have loved ones with them as they became more confused, who missed out on 'normal' care standards, who didn't have a fitting funeral...


Somehow, today, with the sad music and memories, it has got to me.

So, Rigsby came. What a blessing he is. He is a real character, a fuzzy, furry, friendly face.
		
Click to expand...

This sums up perfectly how I am feeling this morning.


----------



## Red-1 (11 April 2021)

I know this is now a cliche, but yet another massive day for Rigsby!

It is 10 days of travel training, ending today. From not travelling, to travelling to the first 'thing' that I had in mind as a 'want' when I bought him, but couldn't do because he didn't travel. 10 days of increasing exercises. A goal achieved.

Today, Rigsby and I traveled to a friend's house to hack out with them and their lovely horse. It is something we spoke about for ages, since before I even owned Rigsby. 

Rigsby's homework was done, we even did the journey on the disco bus yesterday to increase his travel range. We have already travelled to a friend's arena, but that was thought up after the kind offer of the visit. This one has been months in the planning and felt like a real trip as opposed to a schooling opportunity. An end, a goal achieved. Not that I appreciate the previous trip to my friend's arena any less, but there is a certain extra satisfaction in achieving a dream made months ago, and previously unattainable. TBH, when I got Rigsby I didn't even know if he would make a riding horse, so it was a huge step.

Rigsby loaded and travelled impeccably,  was good to tack up, and had a first.... I used the toilet in the wagon, in the spare partition. That was curious to him, but no bother. He offloaded like a pro, let me mount, but another first, it was off the lorry step ladder. Note to self, Rigsby is shorter than previous horses, the step ladder was too large!

We waited for my friend with her horse to join us, Rigsby found it troublesome to stand still, but other than walk a few circles was good. He politely greeted the other horse and walked beside it with good manners. Out hacking he was amazing! Met loads of stuff he hadn't seen before and was a true gentleman. Dogs gnashing at him through a fence, neigh bother. Builders' sacks, neigh bother. Road signs, stuff on the floor, all was inspected and walked passed without fuss. he was worried once, when we had to go under the overpass (!). The cars over his head were obviously unexpected and he crouched a bit with his bum low, but nothing else.

Better still an hour on the roads and he felt FAB. Every time Fiona trims him, his feet get better functioning. I can hold the pattern between trims but Fiona is something else.

Rigsby got a bit worried when we split up at the end, whinnied and circled when the mare went back to bed. I stepped him back, had to actually tap his chest to let him know that running through the rein to circle was unacceptable. Once he was listening to me again, he was polite, let me untack. He had one false start into the box, but loaded 2nd time. He didn't stamp once. It is like you 'groove' a behaviour, and when he got onto the box, he went into his, much practiced, routine, he knows that he stands on the box many times a day, and he has to eat.

So, the day ended successfully, him eating, us chatting. He travelled well on the way home and even was in no rush to offload (because, when he did, it was, of course, into a stable with water and bedding to pee onto, but no hay!). He is now in the field.

Good Rigsby.

10 days of training well spent, IMO!


----------



## ycbm (11 April 2021)

You're up to an hour hacking?   Brilliant 😁


----------



## Red-1 (11 April 2021)

ycbm said:



			You're up to an hour hacking?   Brilliant 😁
		
Click to expand...

We could do an hour hacking, but a lot of it had to be on the verge or tracks. Most of today was on the road. Fiona is amazing with small changes to the trim, he was soooo much more confident on the roads today. She thinks our previous worry wasn't due to his feet per se, she thinks he has previously slipped on the road front end one way, back end the other. She treated this strain, and his saddle, that previously needed more padding one one side than the other, suddenly was level with level padding, as the hollow behind the left wither now matches the right.

Fiona is a magician with feet, bodies and saddles, also helping me with my riding (she gave me a lesson at the same time, I was making him behind the vertical on the left rein). It was 6 hours well spent. She usually 'does' me too, but she isn't doing people yet, with Covid. She has seen my issues though, and sent me some exercises to do off the horse.

So good when you have someone you trust to have a conversation with, so you can make a plan.

I will take credit for his training on confidence and yielding to the rider though. I think we have worked well together. He is so great, has a real sense of fairness, is friendly... we have built up a great relationship. I think the secret is that we find each other good, reliable company.


----------



## Red-1 (13 April 2021)

After the full hour on the roads on Sunday, I decided to school yesterday. It was warm, he was not at his most energetic. However, it was a good time to practice gathering what energy you do have, and using the gathered energy to the go forwards. So, in other words, because there wasn't much GO in Rigsby, we practiced half halting to get some!

He did well. 

Today, I still preferred to lay off roadwork (will hack tomorrow) but never do 2 days on the arena in a row, so we rode in the field. More Police Horse training! I tried filming with the Pivo, not terribly successfully 

A couple of still shots. 

The good thing is that he did a walk, trot and canter, even while I was holding the flag, and when he is unbalanced he slows rather than runs off. At my age and stage, it feels like a bonus - although Tranter is going to be trained out!!!

Double bonus - he let me haul myself aboard from the floor three times (faffing with camera).


----------



## ycbm (13 April 2021)

Yes but why the Swedish flag, and back to front at that??? Tut tut.....
.


----------



## Red-1 (13 April 2021)

ycbm said:



			Yes but why the Swedish flag, and back to front at that??? Tut tut.....
.
		
Click to expand...

I have English, French, German and American too. TBH, the Swedish one is slightly less crackly in the ind, so I generally start them with that one, plus I like the colours. I have no idea which way up it is supposed to go , and probably will have them all the wrong way  but they are just for a splash of colour. He is fine with the noise, I did think about getting a different one out today, but they are at the bottom of the rug bin!


----------



## ycbm (13 April 2021)

Red-1 said:



			I have English, French, German and American too
		
Click to expand...


You're boasting now 😁


----------



## Red-1 (13 April 2021)

ycbm said:



			You're boasting now 😁
		
Click to expand...

Cheap eBay purchases. 

I have a full set of noise making equipment, tarpaulins/plastic, barrels etc, and as for balls, Rigsby has everything from a Jolly ball to one of the 4ft diameter horse footballs!

I like playing, seeing where our trust is, building on it.


----------



## Red-1 (15 April 2021)

Hacking yesterday went well, his feet really are getting tougher on the roads! Today, however, we were back in the school.

My back is playing up, so we did a lightweight session, with the bareback pad. That was a 1st for us as a pairing. Rigsby was his customary gentlemanly self, sidled up to the mounting block, let me launch on. He paid a lot of attention to where my balance was, it felt like he was looking out for me.

We worked mainly in walk, the bareback pad somehow makes it so my legs hang loose off his sides from my knee down, so he had to be self propelled, which he did brilliantly at. Then, we started sone leg yielding, both on the straight and on a circle. This went better than ever before, I do find that bareback they seem to understand where you want them, as they can follow your weight much better.

Then, rein back. This also went better than ever. I use a closed knee anyway to signal rein back, and this was tons clearer, so we got proper joined up steps as opposed to a step then a step, then a step and a bit later another step!

His finale was turns on fore and haunch. I'm not talking fancy, but so he is more manoeuvrable to do gates. With the Police horses, they did a lot of manoeuvrability training so they could be manoeuvred, one handed, accurately, in a crowd. Rigsby had to do 180 degrees on his haunches, then change to do 180 degrees on his fore, then on his haunch... So they make their way down the school, changing one to the other. He has done individual turns, but this was the first time I had linked them up, just for fun. He was a champ!

We finished up with a little bit of trot. Just a few circles, larges and centre lines. I love the bareback pad as I can feel when he deviates his balance from centre, so can correct an actual deviation before it happens. he took great care of me, bless him.

Rigsby is also still doing daily loading practice. He looks forward to coming in and munching on the box. Puts himself on. I am still doing random opening/closing of ramps and doors.


----------



## Red-1 (17 April 2021)

Lovely evening hack yesterday, then today we hired the arena where his dressage will be next week. I only hired the warm-up, but he is such a cool dude and so not nappy or spooky that I don't think the big arena, with banners, dressed dressage ring and cafe will be a bother. Could be my undoing?

Anyway, he was brill. His schooling is coming on so well.


----------



## Red-1 (18 April 2021)

Great Sunday - I was perturbed that I hadn't ever had Riggers in an arena with another. He has hacked with others but not had oncoming horses. Happily, I had an offer from a friend to go ride at their place. So, Rigsby was boxed up for his longest journey yet.

We did several villages, skirted two towns and even did a fair chunk of motorway today. Rigsby was The Man, super cool. He offloaded well, was polite to mount and waited for the other horse to be ready, politely. Then, in the school he was initially a bit distracted, but it is a very distracting area, beside a main road, with loose horses next door and a camp site just over the fence. The extent of his distractedness was to merely try to have a look, but I bought him back to work and he worked really well.

Canter is still nothing to write home about, but hey, he was concentrating and minding his own business.

We then rode out onto the field, and had a walk, trot and canter together. I had been told that Rigsby is very strong in company, and I wanted to see what I was looking at. He initially thought he was going for a hooley as we struck off into canter, but I deployed the Red-1 patent safety hand-break, he realised that new mum = new rules and went straight back to being polite. Good Rigsby. He was a bit more awake after the canter, but that meant just a more animated walk. We did it again and he was polite right from the get-go.

Back home he has had a bath, and I declare him fit, trained and prepared for his first ever competition, a dressage, on Wednesday!


----------



## SaddlePsych'D (18 April 2021)

Ooh exciting times for the competition, best of luck to you both!

Great to see him getting out and about with you


----------



## Annagain (19 April 2021)

I'm a bit curious, does Mr Red still have a horse he rides? I'm guessing he doesn't any more or you would have practiced in your arena at home with him?


----------



## Red-1 (19 April 2021)

Annagain said:



			I'm a bit curious, does Mr Red still have a horse he rides? I'm guessing he doesn't any more or you would have practiced in your arena at home with him?
		
Click to expand...

Mr Red is not able to ride now, sadly.


----------



## Annagain (19 April 2021)

Red-1 said:



			Mr Red is not able to ride now, sadly.
		
Click to expand...

That's a shame.


----------



## Red-1 (19 April 2021)

Rigsby and I had a relaxed walk out this afternoon, then I did housework 
	
	
		
		
	


	




, ran and saw to Rigsby again.

I had to take a photo of the grooming parlour... He has been getting better and better at clipping but today was the first time he literally did not move a single foot. Just look at the hairy hoof print, the hair fell round his very stationary leg - priceless!

He was very naughty to clip before, I did all his training a bit at a time, using positive reinforcement. He has his legs done twice a week, if ever he wriggles we go back to daily, as we did at the start. It became not about getting him clipped, but about working out how to make it something he was happy to actively participate in. He looks forward to it now.

The negative was taken away when his mallenders was controlled, then it is positive as I use Formula 4 Feet as a hand treat. He only gets that if he stands like a statue. Some days he seems really disappointed when the clipping is done!

I am very faffy how I handle him all round. For example, I had a (socially distanced) visitor the other day, they were near the gate as I was getting Rigsby out of his turnout. I asked them to move, as I would be swinging his bum over so I could keep hold of the gate and shut it. They were standing where his bum needed to swing, so I asked them to move. They said they would when he moved over. I was funny about it, how can I ask Rigsby to swing his bum when something is in the way? He would be very confused. I said no, I can't move him until you move. They didn't get it. I guess I am just very faffy. But, how can he trust my decisions if I ask him to swing round where someone is? I simply couldn't do it.

I am funny about people handling my horses, like if they paw for attention and someone shouts at them, giving attention. Or, they get distracted, knock into you and someone says good boy. Infuriating! Happily, I am the only person to mess with my horses, as a rule, apart from Mr Red, and he knows how faffy I am!

Oh, I forgot to say, today out hacking we met a tractor, motor bike, van with funny carpet roll on top, Rigsby was fabulous. As I said, a relaxing ride, even though we met some 'stuff'. Sometimes I feel that I don't deserve him, he is so wonderful.


----------



## McFluff (19 April 2021)

You define deserving him, you’ve made him so fab. Wonderful journey to follow and a good reminder that all our interactions with our horses train them and make them what they are.


----------



## ycbm (19 April 2021)

I can't quite get my head around a visitor to your own yard who argued with you about whether they would or would not move.   Who does that on someone else's premises?


And how daft are they to want to teach a horse that a human will move out of his way if he swings into them?
.


----------



## ycbm (19 April 2021)

I love that you can see how still he stood to clip by the outline of hair around his foot 😁


----------



## Emilieu (20 April 2021)

Thank you for sharing your journey; I have really enjoyed reading your posts today and was thinking a lot about things you had written when schooling my own little cob girl this evening.


----------



## Red-1 (20 April 2021)

ycbm said:



			I love that you can see how still he stood to clip by the outline of hair around his foot 😁
		
Click to expand...

There were 4 prints, the front two not quite as distinct, but only because I pick them up to get into the crevices of his heels. He seems to be really looking to me for guidance now, he is amazing.


----------



## Red-1 (20 April 2021)

Emilieu said:



			Thank you for sharing your journey; I have really enjoyed reading your posts today and was thinking a lot about things you had written when schooling my own little cob girl this evening.
		
Click to expand...

I hope you both had a lot of fun. I love arena time, when it is you and your horse, together in a private, conversational world. 

We still only do about 10 minutes of work above trot. He finds it hard and I find he will work as hard as that because he knows it is for only a short amount of time. He is building his endurance slowly. 

It does feel funny though, hiring the arena for 10 minus of actual work, some celerybrations and some standing communing!


----------



## Red-1 (20 April 2021)

McFluff said:



			You define deserving him, you’ve made him so fab. Wonderful journey to follow and a good reminder that all our interactions with our horses train them and make them what they are.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you. Maybe deserve is the wrong word. Maybe humbled is a better word. 

I am humbled by his capacity for learning, for his try and for his amazingly fuzzy, friendly face! He keeps trying even when I make mistakes. He has optimism. 

Rigsby is just what I need at the end of two simply awful years. 

Now, not only do we have dressage on Wednesday, we have also hired a farm ride with friends on Thursday. I can't tell you how much I am looking forward to it (although he may go into a Pelham for the farm ride - just for the 1st time!).


----------



## ycbm (20 April 2021)

Red-1 said:



			There were 4 prints, the front two not quite as distinct, but only because I pick them up to get into the crevices of his heels. He seems to be really looking to me for guidance now, he is amazing.
		
Click to expand...

Ah, well I think we all realise now,  after hiding your light under a bushel for years,  that the horse is lovely but the trainer is amazing.  
.


----------



## KEK (20 April 2021)

I love reading about your adventures with Rigsby, you write so well. Wish I could do a brain dump of your knowledge and experience into mine lol!


----------



## Red-1 (20 April 2021)

Perhaps not the standard workout the day before dressage, but Rigsby and I played football.

Only the second time he's seen the ball, I think, and he was Fab. It was a short, low impact play. We did a fair hack yesterday and I don't want two school days in a row, so field it was. 

Anyway, time to finish downstairs housework and clean tack for tomorrow. It is a 'stressless' competition, where you can wear normal riding clothes, but heck, I think I will wear cream breeches, proper boots and a white shirt in honour of the occasion!


----------



## Pearlsasinger (20 April 2021)

Red-1 said:



			Perhaps not the standard workout the day before dressage, but Rigsby and I played football.

Only the second time he's seen the ball, I think, and he was Fab. It was a short, low impact play. We did a fair hack yesterday and I don't want two school days in a row, so field it was.

Anyway, time to finish downstairs housework and clean tack for tomorrow. It is a 'stressless' competition, where you can wear normal riding clothes, but heck, I think I will wear cream breeches, proper boots and a white shirt in honour of the occasion!
View attachment 70282

Click to expand...


Fab photo!  I wish our fields were flat enough to play football with the horses in.  As it is the ball would either spend most of its time sitting in a corner, or roll away down the valley into the village!


----------



## chaps89 (20 April 2021)

I love the variety you give him in his work.
Can I ask what the loopy bit is under his chin/bit?


----------



## Red-1 (20 April 2021)

chaps89 said:



			I love the variety you give him in his work.
Can I ask what the loopy bit is under his chin/bit?
		
Click to expand...

Yes, I planned on cleaning the bridle yesterday, but also wanted to get him a dry run with numbers, so I slapped a set of reins and numbers on his lungeing bridle to ride today. I use a cheeked Sprenger, with a Pelham rounding underneath so that, if I am lungeing on one rein instead of two, I don't have to stop and change the lunge rein.  In actual fact, the bridle still isn't cleaned, so I could have used his under-saddle bridle after all.

I really, really wish that there had been a great equestrian technical reason for the loop, rather than me being too lazy to swap everything round


----------



## chaps89 (20 April 2021)

😂 sorry to have caught you out, but actually that's a good use of a Pelham rounding for lunging


----------



## Red-1 (20 April 2021)

Boots polished, tack clean - but - can he wear his sheepskin girth sleeve? I'm not sure as I have never used one for BD, I seem to recollect that a girth liner was allowed but a sleeve not? Has that changed? I last read the full rule book when I started BD, in 1998!


----------



## Red-1 (21 April 2021)

Rigsby's first ever competition, and he went and won it. Of course, it was more important that he had a nice experience and left the competition feeling more confident than when he went but he did that too, so a win was just the icing on the cake!

Lovely comments from the judge. The only downer is... Rigsby really does look a bit small for me, even though I have gone down in weight. I am not too heavy for him, but I am too long! Rigsby however, is NOT for sale, but I think another is needed if I want to do more than we are.

That always was the plan, but even so, I am sad that I look a bit big. Who would have thought 6 months ago that Riggers would get a red frilly?


----------



## SaddlePsych'D (21 April 2021)

Eeeee! I was so excited to see this update I could barely read the post 

Well done to you both! Looking super smart and lovely comments from the judge.


----------



## Red-1 (21 April 2021)

He was a little overwhelmed when he first got there, a lorry drove in behind us and startled him, then soooo many BIG horses cantering in the warmup. He coped so well. One big grey nearly cantered into his bum, and he remained composed. He never broke walk, he just walks a bit funny when stressed!

All set for the farm ride tomorrow! We are just gong for a walk/little trot so it will be a kind of easy riding day, with a bit of travel. He seems to be a competent traveller now. Only missed 2 days of loading since Good Friday, he now sees the ramp down and inserts himself into the box to eat.


----------



## Roxylola (21 April 2021)

Charlie has got better, but he did start off a bit worried in working ins. If anything came a bit close, especially if they were big he'd do a soft but troubled little whinny which was ever so sweet really. 
Well done to you both, what an excellent result. I think you look fine side on - just avoid front on photos and you'll be ok lol


----------



## southerncomfort (21 April 2021)

Oh wow! That's fantastic for a first outing!

And to think how far he's come since you got him. Amazing!


----------



## Rosemary28 (21 April 2021)

Ah fantastic! Rigsby is so wonderful 😊 I want my own Rigsby!


----------



## palo1 (21 April 2021)

Red-1 said:



			He was a little overwhelmed when he first got there, a lorry drove in behind us and startled him, then soooo many BIG horses cantering in the warmup. He coped so well. One big grey nearly cantered into his bum, and he remained composed. He never broke walk, he just walks a bit funny when stressed!

All set for the farm ride tomorrow! We are just gong for a walk/little trot so it will be a kind of easy riding day, with a bit of travel. He seems to be a competent traveller now. Only missed 2 days of loading since Good Friday, he now sees the ramp down and inserts himself into the box to eat.
		
Click to expand...

Brilliant - what a lovely result after a horrible time and after giving Rigsby the chance to show what he can do!! Fantastic


----------



## Pearlsasinger (21 April 2021)

Well done to both of you!  You don't look too big for him.


----------



## ycbm (21 April 2021)

Red-1 said:



			Rigsby's first ever competition, and he went and won it. Of course, it was more important that he had a nice experience and left the competition feeling more confident than when he went but he did that too, so a win was just the icing on the cake!

Lovely comments from the judge. The only downer is... Rigsby really does look a bit small for me, even though I have gone down in weight. I am not too heavy for him, but I am too long! Rigsby however, is NOT for sale, but I think another is needed if I want to do more than we are.

That always was the plan, but even so, I am sad that I look a bit big. Who would have thought 6 months ago that Riggers would get a red frilly?



View attachment 70376
View attachment 70377
View attachment 70378
View attachment 70379

Click to expand...


What a score!   Well done both of you. 
.


----------



## Red-1 (21 April 2021)

Is now the time to confess that I forgot how to tie a stock, looked out a diagram, totally failed to follow it, and merely tied a granny knot and pinned it!


----------



## Red-1 (21 April 2021)

Rosemary28 said:



			Ah fantastic! Rigsby is so wonderful 😊 I want my own Rigsby!
		
Click to expand...

He is not for sale! Besides, most people on here would recommend I PTS rather than pass him on. He can stay, be ridden whilever he enjoys that, then be a companion only.


----------



## Rosemary28 (21 April 2021)

Red-1 said:



			He is not for sale! Besides, most people on here would recommend I PTS rather than pass him on. He can stay, be ridden whilever he enjoys that, then be a companion only.
		
Click to expand...

I more meant that he is the the sort I love, I am well aware he is not far sale 😜 you have done amazing things with him!


----------



## milliepops (21 April 2021)

I also don't think you look too tall. FWIW as a small-horse rider I find the best plan is to train them up so they are properly uphill then they look taller anyway  with a big neck up in front of you it's less of an issue. No pressure


----------



## Amymay (21 April 2021)

Many congratulations on a fantastic day out. You must be so chuffed.


----------



## Red-1 (21 April 2021)

Amymay said:



			Many congratulations on a fantastic day out. You must be so chuffed.
		
Click to expand...

I am. I really didn't know if he would make a ridden horse at all. I have put hours into walking in hand as rehab (for both of us, actually), done hours of schooling in 10 minute chunks and sometimes despaired at how little work he could do. But, little by little, his capacity has increased and his skill level with it. 

So much has had to come together, I am still amazed, he feels great.


----------



## GoldenWillow (21 April 2021)

Congratulations to both of you for a wonderful and much deserved fantastic day out. As another pony rider who occionally has unfounded worries about feeling too big I don't think you are too tall on him.


----------



## OldNag (21 April 2021)

That's brilliant - well done on the frilly. You're a great partnership. FWIW I think you look absolutely fine on him, and you're both having a wonderful time of it.


----------



## Emilieu (21 April 2021)

That is wonderful, what lovely comments from the judge and you look super smart, both of you! Congratulations


----------



## KEK (22 April 2021)

Wow, congratulations! What a long way he has come in the relatively short time you have had him, very inspirational.


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (22 April 2021)

Absolutely fantastic,  well done both of you..!!!! 😁😁😁😁❤


----------



## Red-1 (22 April 2021)

Wow, thank you all. It was lovely to be out at a horse-party again. 

I don't think I am wrong to ride him, but do think I need another, bigger one to run alongside. Not like HHO to say don't get another!


----------



## cauda equina (22 April 2021)

Of course get another!
But not because it would be 'better' than Rigsby; it would just be different


----------



## rabatsa (22 April 2021)

You think that you look too tall for him because we are so used to seeing peas on drums as people go for bigger and bigger beasties.


----------



## Roxylola (22 April 2021)

Oh well of course you need another.


----------



## Annagain (22 April 2021)

You don't look too big on him at all. But I bet Rigsby would love a little (big) brother or sister.


----------



## Squeak (22 April 2021)

Congratulations, amazing achievement to both get to the dressage and then to win it.

I'm another who doesn't think that you look too big but you can never have too many horses so am fully supportive of this idea.


----------



## Red-1 (22 April 2021)

We had a lovely time at the farm ride. Went in the box, travelled great, was a gent when we met up with the two other horses, a gent all the way round. 

Rigsby doesn't yet have any experience jumping under saddle, but I did step him over a ditch. Well, not quite, he put one front foot and one back foot IN the ditch as he didn't really know what to do with it, so he simply walked through!

He also went through the water, got a lead first time but then confidently walked and trotted through. 

He did take 5 minutes to load at the end because he could see the other horses but it is all part of his learning journey. He loaded 3 times more at home perfectly and is now in the field. He spends a lot of time rolling!

A lovely sunny day, out with friends and a great horse.


----------



## SaddlePsych'D (22 April 2021)

Fabulous sunny pics. Love the smile!


----------



## Red-1 (23 April 2021)

You would think that today would be a 'nothing' day, being as we just hacked round the village, but no.

Yesterday and when we last hacked but somewhere special, Rigsby held himself differently. His engine was engaged the whole time. He was, well not quite collected, but hearing that way. 

Today, I decided that I was having that feeling all the time. A 'up' and energetic feel, rather than a plod. 

It was actually a lot easier than I thought it would be . We just paraded round the village. Like a real Fresian. Proud and alert, but also listening. 

Who would think that a simple walk round the village could be so... refreshing!


----------



## Emilieu (23 April 2021)

I’m very jealous of that farm ride, looks like my kind of day out!


----------



## Red-1 (24 April 2021)

When he was on his more exciting outings, Rigsby held himself better. Yesterday I decided the more engaged movement was to be the new norm, we marched, nay, paraded round the village, with some persuasion 
	
	
		
		
	


	




. This felt a whole bunch more engaged than plodding 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Today I thought we would try for the 'added extra' on the arena too, I decided to put some pressure on him to really compact himself, just to see what he could do.

He initially thought that added pressure meant added pressure from him too, so we did some halts and reverses to remind him not to be 'into pressure' to the bit. They started off a bit ropey, but got better. We managed some turns about the haunches, then, in trot, some start of shoulder-in. There was much celerybration.

I also put some poles out, so we could have some more challenging work at canter. The poles are there for focus as I tend to be too mañana, and a pole means I have to get us organised, now, so pressure on me to make it happen in a timely manner instead of dribbling along in out own world. We did 9 minutes of work, with celerybrations, but I did insist on active but compact work.
Rigsby seemed happy enough, and I was smiling.

Once we have the 'added extra' as a valid daily expectation the we can make it softer.

One picture, captured by screenshot off the Pivo film, so not the best quality! It does at least show him compacted and a bit more uphill.


----------



## Michen (24 April 2021)

Really lovely to read. X


----------



## Red-1 (25 April 2021)

I like that, even on Rigsby's easy-hacking days, we learn something. Rigsby now loads perfectly at home, but still takes a few minutes to load when he is excited about being somewhere new, so today I rode a bit further through the village and was picked up.

It meant a new section of bridleway, which was especially exciting because the local shoot was active. We also met a man strimming behind a hedge. Rigsby was typically Rigsby-like: he reacts by walking like a Friesian horse, but doesn't actually break out of walk.

He loaded roadside on the third effort, so still not great (although hardly disastrous as it was probably about 60 seconds in total); next week he will go for a daily drive. I have found two more places to travel to and ride as well as drives where he won't get off the box. He will find I am as determined as he is 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 but seriously, travel will become more familiar and less exciting. I don't mind a few minutes of loading, what I do mind is that he feels overwhelmed enough to have a slight mental block. I want for him to feel confident. It is, these days, a surprise if he says "no" to anything, and I don't like it. 

Many more little trips needed, make it all very much part of his routine on low risk trips before going to anything more exciting. 

Photo of the new section of bridleway. Best view in the world, big fluffy mane.


----------



## Red-1 (27 April 2021)

Stress, stress, stress...

FINALLY, paperwork for mum's estate arrived to be signed. It "should" have been done in March, but the solicitor blames Covid, IT problems, holiday.... whatever... for them being late. Then, when they finally arrived, they had so many errors they needed re-doing... Then... it inexplicably took 3 weeks to re-issue the papers. We also had an inexplicable 1 week delay on a special delivery  only to find... another error on the papers 

Stress doesn't cover it. 

I have a twitchy left eye permanently.

It's not about the money, it is about closure. I haven't grieved yet, and I don't think I will until all of the practical stuff is done. 

Sooooo, the papers finally landed here at 1.30 today. I signed, the envelope was taken to the post office within the hour. Rigsby is doing a daily trip on the box, so it seemed fitting for him to accompany me to the Post Office! He was a champ, didn't move a muscle, even when left parked unattended. 

Once we had done that little chore, we came home and went for a lovely hack out. Well, it should have been lovely, but I was still grumpy at the enormity of the paperwork challenge. I even had 2 more charities writing to her for money to sort out. Grrrrr. It seems never ending. I am soooo glad that I have a Rigsby. He seems very patient with me when I am grumpy. He just sets off on his ride, does his thing and comes home to eat. A simple life.

Good old Riggers. 

He is perfect for me, especially whilst I work through this.


----------



## Red-1 (29 April 2021)

Yesterday I was still stressed, Rigsby told me off! I hadn't done anything to him, but he could feel my vibe and told me to get a grip, squealed at me when I groomed him. I could see his point, I was feeling grrrr. So, instead of schooling, we went for a nice ride. He was ace. Long rein. He wanted to go exploring footpaths, he doesn't know he isn't allowed. As ever, he out a smile back on my face!

Today...
I took Rigsby to somewhere posh! His first ever indoor arena!

I was on a mission, for Riggers to do his first ever jump!

His previous owner said she once aimed him at a raised pole and he tripped and fell over it 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 and she never tried again.

A while back, I trotted him at a x pole (after we had done the trot poles, and a canter pole sessions). He trotted at it, full of promise, when he got there he slowed and carefully stepped over, one foot at a time, then trotted off, all pleased with himself 
	
	
		
		
	


	





His canter is simply not good enough to try from canter yet.

I aimed him, at walk, at a little ditch when we were at the XC course. He didn't understand what I was asking there either, but made a best-Rigsby job of it, one front foot and one back foot in the ditch - he walked straight through.

Soooo, we went with the mission to get him to actually jump a jump instead of walking over. Not too high a goal, you would think.

Bless Rigsby, he us neither nappy or spooky, he was amazed at the size of the indoor, and I dare say at the prospect of being ridden indoors, but he is a cool dude and took it all in his stride. His canter was good! He liked the posh surface and the fact that the space was so big.

We cracked trotting over the fence quite quickly. But that was it, no jumps. Just a big trot. We put it up to see if that would prompt a leap, nope, he tripped 
	
	
		
		
	


	





We tried a spooky plank, nope Rigsby was not spooked. With a pole on top? Nope. Next the blue water tray sheet, folded up, hmmm, that almost worked....

So we unfolded it a bit bigger. Yessss! the last photo shows his very first jump! The last photo shows both front feet definitely off the floor together.

I never stopped smiling, he is so funny. Fair to say that he is not an athlete. But, Rigsby has jumped! 
	
	
		
		
	


	





He was also perfect to box, travel, unbox, mount, work, re-load, everything.

Good boy. He is a really good companion.

Different types of goals for a different type of horse!


----------



## ycbm (29 April 2021)

Bless his little white sock,  he hasn't got a clue,  has he ?   I'm expecting similar from Deza when I try a little fence on Saturday. 
.


----------



## Red-1 (29 April 2021)

ycbm said:



			Bless his little white sock,  he hasn't got a clue,  has he ?   I'm expecting similar from Deza when I try a little fence on Saturday.
.
		
Click to expand...

Nope, even the first trotting poles confused him, he had never seen double distance ones. I had done singles and normal distance. He wanted to walk to examine them carefully. But, he did everything first time, brave as a lion, steady and careful. It was just that this was the one and only actual jump we got out of him!

It really was just for fun. He needs to strengthen and get fitter a lot more before jumping is really on the agenda, and it doesn't matter if he never gets it. He is simply amazing as he is


----------



## SaddlePsych'D (29 April 2021)

This is...so wholesome! Bless him!


----------



## Red-1 (29 April 2021)

SaddlePsych'D said:



			This is...so wholesome! Bless him!
		
Click to expand...

I think the broke the mold when they made Rigsby. he has a certain dignity and calmness, with kindness about him. 

He didn't understand the question, but made best efforts.


----------



## Emilieu (29 April 2021)

Oh bless him, I love a trier. Can’t ask for more.


----------



## Red-1 (2 May 2021)

Been boxing out daily, yesterday was to ride out again with my friend from a nearby village. 

We had a laugh! I mean, we are both of the same age, both gone from sports horse to cob, and both were up for fun.

On the face of it, we just had a walk out locally. In reality, we had over an hour of appreciating the blessing that we have such wonderful, fun horses. 

Rigsby did his longest hack yet. We did on and off road, to a busier village, stepped over lots of ditches, but stepped into a lot more , watched some cricket, had a play with some roadworks... Ah yes, I can't seem to stop acting like I am training a Police horse 

Riggers is amazing. Not at all spooky, not nappy, happy and willing. My friend's horse is the same. 
Some photos, yes, on the pee pee one I was standing in the stirrups. Yes, he was wearing a Pelham, it is simply more comfortable if he needs to go slower than he wants when in company. The red thing we are stepping through was a metal hoop, barely bigger than we were, and the cone was bloomin' heavy! 

Happy days on a horse that I didn't know would be able to do all of that!

Last night I booked him onto a RC clinic for later this month, flat and poles, although she does tend to end with a little jump. Rigsby's first riding club!!!!


----------



## Berpisc (2 May 2021)

I do love your updates, you both look like you are having such fun


----------



## scats (2 May 2021)

He’s such a cool dude!


----------



## ycbm (2 May 2021)

Red-1 said:



			Been boxing out daily, yesterday was to ride out again with my friend from a nearby village.

We had a laugh! I mean, we are both of the same age, both gone from sports horse to cob, and both were up for fun.

On the face of it, we just had a walk out locally. In reality, we had over an hour of appreciating the blessing that we have such wonderful, fun horses.

Rigsby did his longest hack yet. We did on and off road, to a busier village, stepped over lots of ditches, but stepped into a lot more , watched some cricket, had a play with some roadworks... Ah yes, I can't seem to stop acting like I am training a Police horse 

Riggers is amazing. Not at all spooky, not nappy, happy and willing. My friend's horse is the same.
Some photos, yes, on the pee pee one I was standing in the stirrups. Yes, he was wearing a Pelham, it is simply more comfortable if he needs to go slower than he wants when in company. The red thing we are stepping through was a metal hoop, barely bigger than we were, and the cone was bloomin' heavy!

Happy days on a horse that I didn't know would be able to do all of that!

Last night I booked him onto a RC clinic for later this month, flat and poles, although she does tend to end with a little jump. Rigsby's first riding club!!!!



View attachment 71129
View attachment 71130
View attachment 71131
View attachment 71132
View attachment 71134

Click to expand...


Have you told him you're aiming him for a Police career 🤣 ?


----------



## cauda equina (2 May 2021)

So sweet that he wants to explore footpaths
 I love it when they approach hacking in the same spirit as we do - I wonder where_ this_ goes?

And you have my sympathy re solicitors. How do 'professionals' get away with being so inept?


----------



## chaps89 (2 May 2021)

The Rigsby jumping post has made my day, thankyou for sharing


----------



## Red-1 (2 May 2021)

Berpisc said:



			I do love your updates, you both look like you are having such fun 

Click to expand...

We really are, not stopped smiling!


----------



## Red-1 (2 May 2021)

scats said:



			He’s such a cool dude!
		
Click to expand...

He really is! 

So many people would have advised PTS for him, with his illnesses etc. and needing to be sold.


----------



## Red-1 (2 May 2021)

ycbm said:



			Have you told him you're aiming him for a Police career 🤣 ?
		
Click to expand...

Haha, he could be a mascot? Like one to take round schools etc? Round up mini people?


----------



## Red-1 (2 May 2021)

cauda equina said:



			So sweet that he wants to explore footpaths
I love it when they approach hacking in the same spirit as we do - I wonder where_ this_ goes?

And you have my sympathy re solicitors. How do 'professionals' get away with being so inept?
		
Click to expand...

The paperwork has, now, allegedly gone in. However, my trust from the solicitor is such that I don't quite believe it!


----------



## Red-1 (2 May 2021)

chaps89 said:



			The Rigsby jumping post has made my day, thankyou for sharing
		
Click to expand...

LOL, he is far from a natural jumper! I have decided to go there this week too, the arena is soooo beautiful, we can practice trotting over but then going smartly into canter, in the hope that he will decide to break into canter before the fence, in anticipation, and do a leap of faith again!

Or not, it really doesn't matter!


----------



## Red-1 (2 May 2021)

*whispers* I *may * have fallen off Rigsby today...

A bird flew up out of a deep ditch we were beside and I was slopping along with no reins because... Well... Rigsby... So when he jumped forwards I plopped clean off the back 
	
	
		
		
	


	





He was very perplexed, he did stop before I was completely off and try to save me, but no, gravity had its way.

But he did load first time!


----------



## Odyssey (4 May 2021)

I love your Rigsby updates. What a fab little horse he's turned out to be, it's lovely to see the joy he's brought you. He's such a handsome chap too, very photogenic.


----------



## Red-1 (4 May 2021)

Odyssey said:



			I love your Rigsby updates. What a fab little horse he's turned out to be, it's lovely to see the joy he's brought you. He's such a handsome chap too, very photogenic.
		
Click to expand...

He is.

Yesterday I took him to a friend's yard as she is going to be training one and hadn't done long reining for a while. I knew he would just go, do his stuff, take the pee just a bit, but not too much. He was a great success. He is a proper model teacher, despite the fact that he hadn't done it for a few months himself, as I stopped long reining when his fitness got good enough to actually ride.

Today, however, it is chucking it down, so Rigsby has a day off. I think it is his first day off in about 2 months. He looked quite cross when I brought him in, but placated by his hay net. He is up to 1 3/4 hours on grass now, no ill effects. Hopefully up to 2 hours next week. The rest of the time he is still turned out on the arena.

Oh, I forgot to say, when I went to get him in the rain this afternoon, he whinnied and ran to me, soft, daft horse!


----------



## Red-1 (6 May 2021)

Found a funny thing Rigsby does.

Yesterday we did a short school session.

I had rose hip treats as I forgot the celery (it was housework day in the Red Palace so short of time). Rose hips are crunchy, he doesn't mind the substitution as rose hips seem to actually have a higher 'value' than celery.

I use them as a reward, usually he does the good thing, is told good boy to mark the great behaviour, later stops for a treat, treat goes in, I wait a while for eating.... Then repeat.

Only, I realised, after the first time, that he doesn't eat the treat. Not until he is cued up for another. There was no crunching as I waited. I gave it a suitable amount of time, picked up the reins, we did more schooling, he did the good behaviour, stopped and had the reins dropped ready for me to rummage for the next treat, only THEN he ate the last treat, had a new one posted in and held that one for the next set of work.

Funny, funny horse!

Found a way to treat himself the entire session.


----------



## ycbm (6 May 2021)

He goes round sucking on a rose hip until you give him another one?  🤣


----------



## Tarragon (6 May 2021)

Funny horse


----------



## Red-1 (6 May 2021)

Rigsby had another jumping lesson today. Back to the huge posh arena, travelling was foot perfect, and he was a lot more enthusiastic to actually go and do the job.

Rather than making the fences bigger or wider to encourage a jump rather than a trot over, I decided to have the fences the same (tiny) and allow him to trot to them, but then canter smartly away. He soon started to anticipate this and pop a little skip over the fence, sometimes 

Right at the end, I tried a canter towards the fence. If the stride was right, we jumped it from canter. If it was wrong, then Rigsby is, as yet, incapable of adjusting his canter, so we came back to trot.

We managed three fences from canter. He was a champ. Two of them were filmed, so I snapped a still photo.

Even funnier, being as now Rigsby actually JUMPS (LOL) I have dug out my last horse's jump saddle. It actually fits. Why is that funny? It happens to be a reit posh Chelderic, Buffalo hide mono, cost LOADS more than Rigsby did. I can't say it is WORTH more than Riggers, but It definitely cost more. It will be better than the dressage saddle anyway. 

For the future, Rigsby isn't ready to further hop actual jump education. Not fit, toned, balanced and established enough in canter. But, I see no harm in a bit of play, basing it on the premise that he can trot to them if he needs to.

Nice afternoon out with my boy.


----------



## Red-1 (6 May 2021)

ycbm said:



			He goes round sucking on a rose hip until you give him another one?  🤣
		
Click to expand...

Yes, exactly. Clever boy.


----------



## Tarragon (7 May 2021)

I do enjoy reading about your adventures with Rigsby


----------



## Red-1 (12 May 2021)

Rigsby has had a good week, been back on hack one day/school the next. He has been foot perfect. Lovely furry, friendly face. His canter has got stronger both hacking and schooling. He is putting his back into it!

I am decided on one thing though. he was exactly what I needed, when I needed it. But, I have started to look at stuff.... I realised that, right now, he has a pole work clinic booked, a pleasure ride booked, a dressage booked and... I'm not sure it is right.

I have dreams and ambitions. My dreams and ambitions are not Rigsby's!

Rigsby was exactly what I needed, when I needed it. But, he is an aged cob with many issues, and  now, I think I need to start the search for another, more competitive type. Rigsby can stay! He is ace. He has done everything I could have hoped for and more.

I see Rigsby's future as a companion and as a hack/ride for friends.

*whispers* I may have booked to see a potential new horse tomorrow.

I don't know why I was so public with Riggers. I think it may have been that I was irked that people would all have said PTS when he is capable of making many people happy. I won't be public with the next one, I am generally a very private person.

I feel that Rigsby's thread may have come to an end. I may sporadically update, but not as prolifically as before.

Wish me luck tomorrow!


----------



## cauda equina (12 May 2021)

Good luck for tomorrow!
I'm so pleased that you'll still have a job for Rigsby when the new horse (whoever it is) arrives


----------



## SaddlePsych'D (12 May 2021)

Rigsby's story has been fabulous to follow. He is a lucky boy and he's brought so much joy (not just to his owner, it seems he has a good few fans following his progress!) Hope all goes well with the new one. 😊


----------



## Spanny (12 May 2021)

Thank you for sharing your journey with Rigsby with all of us - it's been very special to follow. Best of luck for tomorrow!


----------



## Red-1 (12 May 2021)

Spanny said:



			Thank you for sharing your journey with Rigsby with all of us - it's been very special to follow. Best of luck for tomorrow!
		
Click to expand...

Thank you. He picked me up when I was very low. I feel ready to find a new partner in crime. And Rigsby gets to stay. 

I am very fussy with what I buy, he may still be the main man for a while yet...


----------



## Pearlsasinger (12 May 2021)

I hope tomorrow's viewing goes well!


----------



## ycbm (12 May 2021)

It's been lovely following your story with Rigsby, thank you for sharing.  Good luck with finding a sportier model to go with him.
.


----------



## Emilieu (12 May 2021)

I really hope tomorrow goes well. I will genuinely miss your updates, I’ve really enjoyed them, thank you for stepping out of your comfort zone and sharing him with us.


----------



## McFluff (12 May 2021)

Thank you for sharing Rigsby’s journey, it’s been lovely to follow. I hope he enjoys a new friend joining you both, and doesn’t get too upset at stepping into semi-retirement.


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (13 May 2021)

Everything crossed for you for the viewing 🤞
I hope you will update us periodically on Rigsby, I've really enjoyed reading this thread...hopefully you will soon have a new partner in crime to have fun with too


----------



## palo1 (13 May 2021)

Thank you for sharing Rigsby - it was very generous of you if you are not usually comfortable with that level of public stuff and I think lots of readers on HHO will have enjoyed and learnt from Rigsby's journey !  Best of luck looking for a sporty friend.


----------



## scats (13 May 2021)

Fingers crossed for the viewing.
Rigsby is ace and I know what you mean about a horse being there at the right time.  The Diva reignited my love of riding.  I was absolutely at the end of my tether with horses breaking, constant vet bills and lurching from disaster to disaster... and then this little hairy cob came along and changed my whole world.
Best of luck with the search for a new horse, but do drop us a Rigsby photo from time to time!


----------



## rabatsa (13 May 2021)

Good luck on a new purchase.  Do keep giving a few Rigsby updates every couple of months so that we know he is still alright.

I have followed and learnt a lot from his story.


----------



## Fraggle2 (13 May 2021)

Thank you for this thread. Have loved following Rigsbys story. Please do update now and again as would love to know how he's doing. 🙂
Fingers crossed you find his new best horsey friend soon x


----------



## southerncomfort (13 May 2021)

Lots of luck with the viewing though I'm sad at the thought of this thread coming to an end.  I've taken a lot from it.

In fact, I was thinking about it while I was brushing my teeth this morning. 😀

I'm currently doing loading and travelling practice with my youngster.  I absolutely hate travelling horses and I have a particular fear of being stuck on the motorway with a horse in a trailer.

So I started thinking about how I could prepare my pony in case that happened so that he wouldn't become worried.

Which led me on to this thread and your posts about having Rigsby stand quietly on the lorry on his own with a haynet and trips to the petrol station etc, which has given me lots to think about, so thank you!


----------



## Squeak (13 May 2021)

Good luck for the viewing today.  I'm another that has enjoyed your threads with Rigsby, thank you for sharing.  There are definitely some horses that come in to our life for a reason.  

Would also love to keep updated, however sporadically, with Rigsby's progress.


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (14 May 2021)

How did it go Red..??? 🤞🤞


----------



## Red-1 (18 May 2021)

Little update...

Rigsby is relishing retirement. It really 'feels' different between us. He is chillin' and relaxin'.

I have found a new goal for him. I really enjoyed taking my last horse to the care home that mum was in. The last time we went was in lockdown, it was amazing as the residents had not had anything to look forward to. I felt like Princess Anne as a whole line of them was placed before me, to meet and greet my horse.

Mum is gone, but I think that this summer, if the home would like it, I would like to take Rigsby there to meet residents. He is now good to travel, has learned to stand still and is no longer pushy. I can see residents and celery, smiles and sunshine.

Also, I know a few little people who would like to come and have a play and sit on Riggers. I think Rigsby would enjoy that too. I'm not sure what he knows about little children, but he didn't know about flags or fitness balls either, and he accepted them without fuss or fanfare.

I had a little sit myself this evening, when I went to fetch him in. Just with the head collar. He was amenable to steer round the school. So, I pulled the halter too, he thought that was cool.

He really is a dude!

I am taking him to a pole work clinic in a couple of weeks. I had been prepping hm for it, but now, instead of going to trot/canter/jump, we are going for the social. Same event, different feel. A friend is talking her horse for their first public engagement, so I will take Rigsby as a giant sofa, to support, maybe have a trot over some stuff, but mainly as a mobile camera person.

A couple of shots of Riggers tonight.


----------



## ycbm (18 May 2021)

Really glad you decided on another update Red


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (18 May 2021)

This makes my whole heart smile 😍


----------



## Red-1 (18 May 2021)

ycbm said:



			Really glad you decided on another update Red 

Click to expand...

I had been so prolific posting, I thought you would think he had died or something if I just cut it off!


----------



## MyBoyChe (18 May 2021)

I dont come on this forum as often as I used to but along with AAs threads, yours have been a fabulous read and I always look for new posts from you.  They are fun, humorous, light hearted  and you speak such good sense without preaching, Ive learnt a lot and will miss you and Rigsby.  I do hope you will continue with the odd snippet so we know how you both are.  There is a very lucky horse out there somewhere waiting for you to find him x


----------



## chaps89 (18 May 2021)

He really landed on his feet (hooves?!) With you. I'm so glad he's done his job and more
Your posts are so much more relaxed and you sound genuinely so content, it's lovely reading, as well as having been educational hearing the journey you've been on with him, thankyou for sharing.
A retirement of little people cuddles, care home trips and as a sofa/mobile camera mount sounds perfect, he's a lucky lucky horse.


----------



## Red-1 (18 May 2021)

chaps89 said:



			He really landed on his feet (hooves?!) With you. I'm so glad he's done his job and more
Your posts are so much more relaxed and you sound genuinely so content, it's lovely reading, as well as having been educational hearing the journey you've been on with him, thankyou for sharing.
A retirement of little people cuddles, care home trips and as a sofa/mobile camera mount sounds perfect, he's a lucky lucky horse.
		
Click to expand...

It is weird, the whole dynamic between us has changed. He makes me smile every day still, but there is a softer feel between us.


----------



## Red-1 (18 May 2021)

MyBoyChe said:



			I dont come on this forum as often as I used to but along with AAs threads, yours have been a fabulous read and I always look for new posts from you.  They are fun, humorous, light hearted  and you speak such good sense without preaching, Ive learnt a lot and will miss you and Rigsby.  I do hope you will continue with the odd snippet so we know how you both are.  There is a very lucky horse out there somewhere waiting for you to find him x
		
Click to expand...

Thank you. I have no idea why I did open up about him, I think it was partly escapism from the situation I was in with mum. I do know that I won't share as much again, not to say he won't have the odd update.


----------



## chaps89 (18 May 2021)

I can understand that, pressures off to be doing things properly and bring him up to scratch and now you can both relax and enjoy each other more so?


----------



## Red-1 (18 May 2021)

MyBoyChe said:



			I dont come on this forum as often as I used to but along with AAs threads, yours have been a fabulous read and I always look for new posts from you.  They are fun, humorous, light hearted  and you speak such good sense without preaching, Ive learnt a lot and will miss you and Rigsby.  I do hope you will continue with the odd snippet so we know how you both are.  There is a very lucky horse out there somewhere waiting for you to find him x
		
Click to expand...

Thank you, you are very kind. I have rung a couple up, not found one I feel I want to go see yet.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (18 May 2021)

My aunt was thrilled to bits the other week when 2 lambs had visited her care home, so I'm sure you will have lots of takers for Rigsby visits.


----------



## Red-1 (29 May 2021)

Another short update...

Rigsby has been kickin' his heels and chillin' - except that last night he did go to a pole work clinic, but as a mobile sofa for me to support a friend with her first ever clinic! We hung out, did a walk round, did 2 short trot rounds, 1 lap each, but otherwise just socialised. He loved it. Was foot perfect all evening. 

Today, a new challenge - pony rides. Today some small people had a ride at our house. They had never ridden before. Rigsby emanated 'calm vibes' as soon as he realised what was going on. He was groomed, loved on, sat on... He was, again, simply Mr Perfect. 

I think he has found his niche.


----------



## Red-1 (1 June 2021)

Well, this is a quick update...

Fiona came back earlier than scheduled as I have not been happy as, although Rigsby had been sound he was not as happy as before (hence going into retirement).

She reports his feet are better than ever. His weight is perfect. And... there is reason for his work objection that is not to do with being old, infirm or broken 

She believes he has some gut pain.

I have re-read this thread (yes, someone early on did say it would be useful as a diary) and it has happened before. Some months back, I reported that he was suddenly trotting here, there and everywhere. That he was finally lifting into transitions, and enjoying work, as opposed to resenting trot. I reported that I don't know if it was comfortable feet, a slightly different saddle set up (after a wonderful saddler visited), the physio (which certainly had straightened his stance) or that I HAD RECENTLY STARTED A GUT SUPPLEMENT!!!

That was a post on February 3rd!

I kept him on the gut supplement for quite a while, as he is on very few rations and has to stand with no food for some hours in the day, despite feed being split into 5 portions, in a Marts Net. But... I stopped the gut supplement when he started to go out to grass for longer than an hour, as this was like adding a 6th feed into the day.

She guesses that the stopping of the gut supplement, in addition to the rather lush grass (which we cut every week, and he has to suck in through a muzzle ) has made his guts sore again.

He is still happy to be saddled and girthed, but she showed me some other signs that have convinced me that she is right.

Riggers has re-started his gut supplement, is back to in hand walking out and about, or 10 minutes under saddle at walk in the arena, until we see if he perks his cheerful face back on.

He is still essentially 'retired' but I am glad I looked into why he was less cheerful than before.

He is also down from 3 hours at grass, back to 2. Although he shows NO signs of the dreaded lami, and he is keeping weight down, Fiona reports it is silly season for lami, with the dry then wet, now sunny.

Rigsby is too hot in the arena in the day, so is now out at night and in during the day.

A photo of the wise one out walking yesterday.


----------



## cauda equina (1 June 2021)

What a lovely relaxed pic of you both
Please could I ask - 
How Fiona knew his gut was sore?
And which supplement do you use?
Thanks


----------



## Red-1 (1 June 2021)

cauda equina said:



			What a lovely relaxed pic of you both
Please could I ask -
How Fiona knew his gut was sore?
And which supplement do you use?
Thanks
		
Click to expand...

It was a very subtle way he is moving his off hind leg, and also the way he was happy and cheerful to work, and then not, with the addition of the co-incidental (!) inclusion then removal of the gut supplement just when he firstly became happy to work, then unhappy to work.

He is not girthy, not lame, just not happy and cheerful.

I was using one in a big white tub, can't remember the name offhand, but do remember to was hugely expensive!   It is one that is supposed to help the hind gut.


----------



## cauda equina (1 June 2021)

It sounds as if it works though so probably worth the money!


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (1 June 2021)

Aww love him, glad you have it sorted and he can go back to his cheerful self 
He is the luckiest boy to have found someone who really cares and understands him. This thread has been invaluable to me personally,  I've read through it so many times, for reassessment of how I train my horses. You have such a wonderful insight.
Any luck finding another horse yet..??


----------



## Red-1 (1 June 2021)

SatansLittleHelper said:



			Aww love him, glad you have it sorted and he can go back to his cheerful self 
He is the luckiest boy to have found someone who really cares and understands him. This thread has been invaluable to me personally,  I've read through it so many times, for reassessment of how I train my horses. You have such a wonderful insight.
Any luck finding another horse yet..??
		
Click to expand...




SatansLittleHelper said:



			Aww love him, glad you have it sorted and he can go back to his cheerful self 
He is the luckiest boy to have found someone who really cares and understands him. This thread has been invaluable to me personally,  I've read through it so many times, for reassessment of how I train my horses. You have such a wonderful insight.
Any luck finding another horse yet..??
		
Click to expand...

Only been to look at one. I was assured no sarcoids.... Didn't even have a ride.


----------



## Red-1 (1 June 2021)

cauda equina said:



			What a lovely relaxed pic of you both
Please could I ask -
How Fiona knew his gut was sore?
And which supplement do you use?
Thanks
		
Click to expand...

Had a look in the feed room...  https://www.chestnutmill.co.uk/prod...MI4bmJo5328AIVh7HtCh0yiwBgEAQYAiABEgK0g_D_BwE


----------



## cauda equina (1 June 2021)

Thanks so much, that's really helpful.
I've got a young horse with a funny off hind, 'it's just the way he moves' said the vet but I'm sure there's more to it


----------



## Red-1 (1 June 2021)

cauda equina said:



			Thanks so much, that's really helpful.
I've got a young horse with a funny off hind, 'it's just the way he moves' said the vet but I'm sure there's more to it
		
Click to expand...

 It is very subtle, his rhythm is bang on. He just places that leg very carefully. Fiona is a magician, well worth having her have a look. I am all for calling vets for a lame horse, but she is in a league of her own for seeing subtle things... 

I call it physio for short, but she does Crania Sacral work. Before Covid, she did people as well and I can personally attest that it is not mumbo jumbo and does make a difference!


----------



## cauda equina (1 June 2021)

Mine isn't lame but he tends to go on 3 tracks with his off hind not properly underneath him.
I wonder if you could PM me Fiona's contact details please?


----------



## Red-1 (1 June 2021)

cauda equina said:



			Mine isn't lame but he tends to go on 3 tracks with his off hind not properly underneath him.
I wonder if you could PM me Fiona's contact details please?
		
Click to expand...

Can give a look to her web site. She travels all over. It is the sort of arrangement where she tells you when she can come, and you move heaven and earth to accommodate her time scale LOL.

http://www.fluidmovements.co.uk

She is an exceptional barefoot trimmer too. Can really improve the whole way a horse moves with a trim. 

I have had days where I have had a treatment, the horse has had a treatment, and the horse has been trimmed.


----------



## cauda equina (1 June 2021)

Brill, thank you x


----------



## Red-1 (1 June 2021)

cauda equina said:



			Brill, thank you x
		
Click to expand...

It was knowing how good Fiona is that gave me the confidence to buy Riggers when he was just off box rest...

... she was also the one I called to come look at Jay-Man when I thought he needed PTS. She concurred and he was gone the very next day.

That is trust!


----------



## Red-1 (3 June 2021)

Amazing!

Rigsby is back!

Him being unhappy had sneaked up on me. But, a few days on his gut supplement, along with splitting his reduced grazing into two sittings, has worked wonders.

Rigsby is enjoying life again.

Hacked out today. Rigsby knows he isn't allowed to stop/deviate and eat. But, as long as he doesn't pull on the reins, and he keeps moving, then flowers 'falling' into his mouth is no crime. We were hacking right beside a tempting verge, with grass and cow parsley as tall as his mouth!




So, the first time he took a bit of cow parsley, he laughed at me!




So, because he is fun and I have no pretensions of having a higher cause for him, just for sh£ts and giggles, I took him onto a REALLY deep verge...




And his head swept left...




And his head swept right!




And he got flowers, like Ermitrude, and he sucked them in, like a kid eating spaghetti!




Rigsby makes me smile, laugh, everything!


----------



## Red-1 (3 June 2021)

Poor Rigsby, he is only going out overnight, as he easily overheats... But the mozzies are still out in force.

Poor Mr Red, only went to put the hay net out, 8.45pm, and they bit him so hard, they drew blood!

So, Rigsby has to go out dressed like the pantomime horse! 
	
	
		
		
	


	





I guess he will now overheat, and lose his mane. But with no rug, he will doubtless have hurtful bites, rub his mane, and lose it. So, I give up with the mane, glorious as it is, and he can at least be bite free. 

Hopefully they will stop biting by 11pm, and he has a few comfortable hours before coming back in. If I want to ride, he will be wearing his zebra outfit


----------



## Red-1 (6 June 2021)

Despite being out mainly overnight and wearing a rug, the local mozzies attacked Rigsby's willy until it swelled 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 so hacking today was done in a ballerina outfit, complete with tulle skirt - that I lovingly sewed on by hand.

The zebra skirt I wore kept them off my legs too, I have 8 bites from the last ride 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Visible enough?

Back home, Mr Red has been a superhero, refitting the mats in the grooming parlour. I tried to do it myself but am now apparently incapable of even moving them on my own, let along re-fitting them.

Next up, emptying the garage and sorting through it all, only to put it all back in


----------



## Red-1 (11 June 2021)

Well, what a lesson at the horsie social club tonight... Rigsby just goes for the social, although it is officially a pole work clinic. 

First off, we just got in there and were waking round, when one of the other horses got giddy and the rider couldn't stop... About 20 circles later, she still couldn't stop, but the horse changed direction and she was slung to the floor. Her horse, however, saw Riggers and ran at him. Rigsby was bemused - why run round in the heat, he wondered. He stood like a rock.

The horse and rider got sorted out and the lesson started. Rigsby was only there for the social, and he was enjoying it, despite the heat. The arena surface had been reconditioned this week and was soft and fluffy... Cob owners can probably predict what happened next...

Yes, Rigsby gently LAID DOWN for a roll! With me still sitting on him!!! 😂

I had to do the funky chicken to get him up again.

After that, I had considerably less sympathy, so he worked harder than I originally intended, not least because when he was standing watching, he was eyeing up the soft and fluffy surface 🤣 He did well on his canter poles. 
	


A photo from the end, Riggers anointing the posh surface with a nice pee pee.

Horses, eh?


----------



## planete (11 June 2021)




----------



## ITPersonnage (12 June 2021)

Just blessing the new surface  Love his expression...


----------



## Red-1 (12 June 2021)

ITPersonnage said:



			Just blessing the new surface  Love his expression...
		
Click to expand...

I think he was equally cheeky on the inside but forlorn on the outside, through not being permitted to dive in


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (12 June 2021)

I love him, he appears to be the epitome of a "happy" hack type horsey ❤❤❤❤


----------



## cauda equina (13 June 2021)

SatansLittleHelper said:



			I love him, he appears to be the epitome of a "happy" hack type horsey ❤❤❤❤
		
Click to expand...

AKA a cob!
Of course cobs can do all sorts of other stuff as well but for happy hacking cobs are hard to beat


----------



## Red-1 (17 June 2021)

The weather cooled down today, I dug some more of the zebra pantomime horse outfit out of storage. Aaaaaand...
Tonight, we had a fabulous ride out! The stripes really do keep the flies away. Bliss! Photos courtesy of a kind neighbour.

Rigsby has been on some rather expensive gut medicine, £200 so far 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 but it has worked! He was up for a lovely ride out tonight. No plodding for Riggers, he was a cob on a mission! We were out for an hour and a half, our longest ride yet, and he came back striding out just the same as when he was fresh.

Happy days!

I am so glad I cancelled everything a few weeks ago. I knew he was not enjoying himself, and was puzzled as he wasn't lame. Sore guts, explains it all. He must be relieved that I listened, and I am glad that I asked Fiona to come and take a look. She is a one off. Amazing. No conventional signs of ulcers, on a teenage horse with many issues, and she was adamant that it wasn't feet or lameness, also that Rigsby wasn't ready to retire quite yet. I think she has X ray eyes!


----------



## Jayzee (17 June 2021)

I love Riggers updates! Very happy for you both that he is feeling better


----------



## Red-1 (17 June 2021)

Jayzee said:



			I love Riggers updates! Very happy for you both that he is feeling better
		
Click to expand...

Me too. It has been too hot to ride lately, but life got more stressful again with another round of mum's paperwork, and I just needed a ride out. The cooler weather sealed the deal. he felt fabulous.

In other news, I also noticed that his tail was a bit thinner. When I looked at it, the end was just touching the floor, so I suspect he has been standing on the end when reversing. I have taken an inch off, so it swings clear again. He also had a 40 minute groom to encourage the last of the fluff out, and his feet trimmed. He looks fantastic, shiny, perfect weight, not as dipped in his back - not that you would know with the pantomime zebra outfit


----------



## Red-1 (17 June 2021)

Glossy boy, just as I turfed him out for the night.

Lean but well covered. Even the vet would approve!


----------



## Emilieu (17 June 2021)

Oh a plethora of Rigsby updates! What a treat. I love him, so glad he is feeling better.


----------



## SaddlePsych'D (17 June 2021)

I love a Rigsby update, cheers me right up!

I enjoyed his 'peak good boy' moment (when being charged at) followed quickly by 'super cheeky boy' moment (rolling!) - made me chuckle.


----------



## cauda equina (18 June 2021)

I love your hacking outfit, the antithesis of matchy matchy


----------



## Red-1 (18 June 2021)

The only glitch is.... I hadn't planned on another pole clinic tonight, hence going out for AN HOUR AND A HALF yesterday (can hardly believe it myself, especially as he romped home) but ... it was such fun at the last clinic so maybe we should go... but.... maybe he will be sore? On his back? Feet? Or, maybe the clinic would simply be FUN!

Gosh, I had so few aspirations when I bought him. I just felt so wretched with mum's issues, was overwhelmed and lost. I deliberately set out to find the most broken horse (who still had at least the potential to be a ridden prospect, even if he just ended up as a companion) because I felt so broken myself, at the time.

3 months of walking in hand, building from 100 yds... 10 minutes at a time under saddle, at walk... It was what I needed as well as what he needed. 

Now, I am deciding if a clinic this evening would be good to go to, or if we already did 2 days' work in one!

BTW, I haven't looked for another horse this past two weeks. Mum's paperwork has reared its head again, and I am like a rabbit in the headlights when that happens. It recedes, then all of a sudden loads needs doing NOW, and I feel overwhelmed again. Hence setting off on an adventure last night. And Riggers joined with the adventure and turned it into a grand adventure.

At the end of the day, there is always Rigsby!


----------



## Roxylola (18 June 2021)

Go for your clinic, if he's a bit flat you can always finish early and chill. He seems to like going out and about I think he'll enjoy it


----------



## Errin Paddywack (18 June 2021)

I love your outfit, have visions of drivers ending up in the ditch after doing a double take seeing that coming towards them.


----------



## tristar (18 June 2021)

glad to hear rigsby is back inaction, have not read most of this thread but am interested as i have just backedmy first cob last week, and managing the weight is a big thing, learning curve

on the fly thing my cob was off twice last week so put on a fly rug and seems ok now, have another that reacts badly to flies at this time of year in particular, yet the mainly tb one is out with no rug and seems fine, would love to know the reason why some are just badly affected and others are not, i find the zebra rugs very good


----------



## Red-1 (18 June 2021)

After his exertions of yesterday, I wasn't going to do the pole clinic, but then, it is fun so we went. We had a chilled out time but did, in fact, pop a couple of fences!
Good old Riggers!


----------



## ycbm (18 June 2021)

Red-1 said:



			After his exertions of yesterday, I wasn't going to do the pole clinic, but then, it is fun so we went. We had a chilled out time but did, in fact, pop a couple of fences!
Good old Riggers!

View attachment 74080

Click to expand...


I'm loving you deciding not to post about him any more Red 🤣


----------



## Red-1 (18 June 2021)

ycbm said:



			I'm loving you deciding not to post about him any more Red 🤣
		
Click to expand...

Nope, he retired because he wasn't enjoying his work. Only, rather than simply turn him away, I had Fiona come and give him a treatment, and she said to treat his digestive system. I did, and he is once more loving life.

As I said, Rigsby is back! Stronger than ever.

But, if he stops enjoying it, he can stop again. I think he will also like retirement.

I only bought him as a companion really!


----------



## ycbm (18 June 2021)

Apologies, I thought you said you had decided to go more private again, nothing to do with him retiring.  But whatever,  I'm glad you've decided to keep the Rigsby updates,  they are so enjoyable.


----------



## Red-1 (18 June 2021)

ycbm said:



			Apologies, I thought you said you had decided to go more private again, nothing to do with him retiring.  But whatever,  I'm glad you've decided to keep the Rigsby updates,  they are so enjoyable.
		
Click to expand...

I guess it is private when he retires, nothing to report. He is being a lot of fun now though!


----------



## Red-1 (18 June 2021)

ycbm said:



			Apologies, I thought you said you had decided to go more private again, nothing to do with him retiring.  But whatever,  I'm glad you've decided to keep the Rigsby updates,  they are so enjoyable.
		
Click to expand...

No, I had a look,



Red-1 said:



			Rigsby has had a good week, been back on hack one day/school the next. He has been foot perfect. Lovely furry, friendly face. His canter has got stronger both hacking and schooling. He is putting his back into it!

I am decided on one thing though. he was exactly what I needed, when I needed it. But, I have started to look at stuff.... I realised that, right now, he has a pole work clinic booked, a pleasure ride booked, a dressage booked and... I'm not sure it is right.

I have dreams and ambitions. My dreams and ambitions are not Rigsby's!

Rigsby was exactly what I needed, when I needed it. But, he is an aged cob with many issues, and  now, I think I need to start the search for another, more competitive type. Rigsby can stay! He is ace. He has done everything I could have hoped for and more.

I see Rigsby's future as a companion and as a hack/ride for friends.

*whispers* I may have booked to see a potential new horse tomorrow.

I don't know why I was so public with Riggers. I think it may have been that I was irked that people would all have said PTS when he is capable of making many people happy. I won't be public with the next one, I am generally a very private person.

I feel that Rigsby's thread may have come to an end. I may sporadically update, but not as prolifically as before.

Wish me luck tomorrow!
		
Click to expand...

Yes, no mystery there. Rigsby wasn't enjoying it all as much as I was, so he was to step down. I was still going to do some updates, but didn't expect there to be much to update, as he was stepping down.

TBH, it still won't be as prolific as before, it was just that we have had a couple of FAB days.

I was looking for a new one, but mum's paperwork has reared its head again, I feel a bit swamped and haven't even really looked at adverts for a couple of weeks. All in good time. And it is good news that Riggers is, once more, having fun!

I still won't be as public with the next one, but Riggers is a one-off.


----------



## angel7 (18 June 2021)

I do love reading all about Rigsby and his joy of life. I really enjoy learning about your training methods and seeing the tremendous improvements in him.

However I feel like the big baddie here but I honestly feel he is too lean now...
He appears to have dips on either side of the tailhead, and between the hip and point of the buttocks. Even his head to me is looking boney and he is aging before our eyes. The top of the croup looks very prodruding now. Perhaps the gut problems are because he needs a bit more going through him.
I dont want to be the person to say this especially if you are fragile at the moment. Sometimes when you see them everyday you dont notice.
Feel free to ignore me. I know we are used to seeing obese things waddling everywhere and I commend the care you give him, but I just feel I have to put it out there.


----------



## Red-1 (19 June 2021)

angel7 said:



			I do love reading all about Rigsby and his joy of life. I really enjoy learning about your training methods and seeing the tremendous improvements in him.

However I feel like the big baddie here but I honestly feel he is too lean now...
He appears to have dips on either side of the tailhead, and between the hip and point of the buttocks. Even his head to me is looking boney and he is aging before our eyes. The top of the croup looks very prodruding now. Perhaps the gut problems are because he needs a bit more going through him.
I dont want to be the person to say this especially if you are fragile at the moment. Sometimes when you see them everyday you dont notice.
Feel free to ignore me. I know we are used to seeing obese things waddling everywhere and I commend the care you give him, but I just feel I have to put it out there.
		
Click to expand...

I don't mind at all, the vet and I have had discussions, she wants him leaner, I want him fatter. We came to an arrangement where he is, to me, too lean at the moment, while the grass is so lush. Once the summer has dried up, he can go fatter.

I weigh tape every week, he is only changing by an inch or so.

That is the pay off. He can be a bit fatter and on a dry lot, soaked hay. Or, be slimmer and on some grass. He currently has been upped to 2 hours morning and 2 hours afternoon at grass. He loves his grass time. Still on 10kg soaked hay daily, by weight, which will be a bit less due to the weight of the hay nets, but it is what he has been on for a while.

I think saying he is ageing before our eyes is a bit dramatic. The sore guts coincided with the introduction of lush grass (that is all we have) from when the weather went from baking dry to wet/sunny. It grew exponentially, even though we cut it every week. I did start the summer with 15 minutes for a couple of days, then 30 for a week, then up-scaling incrementally, but when it went from dry to wet, the growth meant he suddenly had an up-scale in grass eating. He wears a muzzle.

He also has time turned out in a dry lot area. 

I have pointed out the hollows to the vet, but at the same time he has small fat pads on hs shoulders. She insists he must be slim enough that they disappear, even though the hollows are then visible. That is how his blood results lost the EMS components, and also his cushings score dropped to normal. She also told me that he is still to be considered and treated as EMS. I can only go on vets recommendation. He has to be slim. I don't like it. But it is better than suppering the horrible pain of laminitis, which he was just finishing box rest for when I bought him.


----------



## Red-1 (19 June 2021)

angel7 said:



			I do love reading all about Rigsby and his joy of life. I really enjoy learning about your training methods and seeing the tremendous improvements in him.

However I feel like the big baddie here but I honestly feel he is too lean now...
He appears to have dips on either side of the tailhead, and between the hip and point of the buttocks. Even his head to me is looking boney and he is aging before our eyes. The top of the croup looks very prodruding now. Perhaps the gut problems are because he needs a bit more going through him.
I dont want to be the person to say this especially if you are fragile at the moment. Sometimes when you see them everyday you dont notice.
Feel free to ignore me. I know we are used to seeing obese things waddling everywhere and I commend the care you give him, but I just feel I have to put it out there.
		
Click to expand...

I used to be really careful which angles I used for photos, as I know he has to be lean. I was remiss in just ticking photos up!

Anyway, in case you think I am starving Rigsby, I just popped out to take some photos.

These are they.


The vet would prefer he didn't have this shaped bum, but I have negotiated that he doesn't have to lose any more.



A well fleshed back... no spine...




A side view, but bear in mind he has a dipped back all the time, and he HAS to show some ribs. He had just come off long term box rest when he came, and hasn't been in much work. This is how the vet wants him!



The vet would prefer more indentation here, but he has one!




Backside, outside..




Looking down the offside, just as the vet ordered! (well, fatter than the vet wanted, but a negotiated compromise).


Looking down the nearside, that stubborn fat pad!



Fat pad from the other direction...


Looking down his back to the peachy bum the other way...




I took photos both inside and out, so you could have good views. The inside ones showed up better.

Personally, I don't know how much better condition I can get him in, being as he is metabolically compromised?

I didn't just rely on the weigh tape as I also paid for the mobile weigh bridge, so we could compare the weigh tape to the weigh bridge. I keep the weigh tape as 400kg MAX, but on that the weigh bridge says he is 450KG, approx.

Again, I don't mind anyone having a view, but found it a touch dramatic that you thought he was ageing before our eyes. I hope these photos, taken today, help to out your mind at rest.


----------



## milliepops (19 June 2021)

he looks fine to me, i think the angles created by his withers and pelvis make him look lighter than he is. the important thing is that he is happy and healthy


----------



## Red-1 (19 June 2021)

milliepops said:



			he looks fine to me, i think the angles created by his withers and pelvis make him look lighter than he is. the important thing is that he is happy and healthy 

Click to expand...

That was also the vet's point of view. Hence also weigh taping weekly. 

I would much prefer him fatter, not least because I feel too big on him and wouldn't if he were bigger...but he is metabolically compromised, so can't be taken by the norms of other horses. 

Also, I was 11 stone myself when I bought him. I am now 9st 4lbs, you can see my ribs too! I sometimes have to remind myself that my ribs, although visible, don't hurt! I feel stronger and fitter than I have done for years. The funny thing is, no one ever told me I was too fat, even when I strayed into the 'obese' category, but when I lost weight people have frequently told me that I am too skinny. One way was unhealthy and harmful to my health, had me feeling bad. The other way is healthy and has me feeling well and energetic, yet people criticise. It seems that 'fat shaming' in people is OUT, yet skinny shaming is still somehow acceptable. I am talking in people here.


----------



## CanteringCarrot (19 June 2021)

milliepops said:



			he looks fine to me, i think the angles created by his withers and pelvis make him look lighter than he is. the important thing is that he is happy and healthy 

Click to expand...

I thought this too. Part of it is just his conformation.

I think the OP has reached a good compromise here with the vet and with the horse, in that he gets to enjoy some grass time while still being healthy for a metabolically compromised horse.


----------



## Errin Paddywack (19 June 2021)

Personally I am in awe of what you have achieved with a very compromised horse and I think he looks great and a credit to you.


----------



## Red-1 (19 June 2021)

Errin Paddywack said:



			Personally I am in awe of what you have achieved with a very compromised horse and I think he looks great and a credit to you.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you. I can't claim all the credit, the previous owner had followed vets instructions to the letter when he became ill, he was almost down to this weight before I bought him. He had just come sound too. He was only ill in the first place because of the strain of Covid on routines and due to other circumstances. He has always been a happy, healthy hacking chap before that.

It was a risk buying him, his feet weren't strong, they were compromised in shape, his bloods were not good, but the start of his new regime was in place. I have spoken with his previous vet and have had two separate vets to him here, and they are all agreed in what measures we have in place, so I will go by whet the vets say.

I give myself credit too, that as soon as I realised he wasn't happy last month, I re-evaluated. He was sound, was performing everything I asked, but it wasn't as joyful. I just though I was over asking, so lightened up. I guess a lot of people would then have simply chucked him out in a field, but I know that would be wrong, and I want him comfortable even in retirement, so had Fiona out to see him, and she suggested a gut supplement. I wasn't expecting that to have such a dramatic effect, as he wasn't showing any classic ulcer type symptoms.

The supplement is expensive, but if it helps, he can have it. He is on a restricted diet, but we have mixed it up so he has hay 4 times a day, night with straw in a net too, two separate grazing sessions, up to 2 hours each, to spread the cheer but also spread the sugars. Also two short feeds, not big, mostly roughage, but for added interest. It all helps to keep food on the go. He is back in work, he is enjoying that. With all this attention, I seem to spend a fair proportion of my day seeing Rigsby, but that is OK, he is a champ.


----------



## Red-1 (20 June 2021)

If anyone else is struggling with Mallenders, the suggestion to give vitamin D seems to have been a hit. I did read up on it after it was suggested, and also consult the vet and agree a dosage.

This is today, not even treated them for a week!




Oh, plus the cracked coronets would seem to have been the same, as when his skin cleared up, so did his coronets! I will also add a sole shot, really pleased with his feet. They still grow too much periople, but that can be cleared when they are wet. Or left. It doesn't seem to do any harm. Feet shots were yesterday, when I took photos of his condition, so before he was clipped out again. The soles are mottled from walking on gravel.


----------



## DizzyDoughnut (20 June 2021)

He's looking amazing and his feet are looking great! I love reading your updates! 

Stupid question about vitamin d, but my borrowed, now semi permanent resident cob has mallenders, where can I find out more about vitamin d? Do you just use human vitamin d pills or is there a horse version? 

I'm a cob newbie and after spending ages trying to wash his masses of feather today and actually get to the scabby areas I've admitted defeat and will be clipping them off this week to hopefully make him more comfortable.


----------



## Red-1 (20 June 2021)

DizzyDoughnut said:



			He's looking amazing and his feet are looking great! I love reading your updates!

Stupid question about vitamin d, but my borrowed, now semi permanent resident cob has mallenders, where can I find out more about vitamin d? Do you just use human vitamin d pills or is there a horse version?

I'm a cob newbie and after spending ages trying to wash his masses of feather today and actually get to the scabby areas I've admitted defeat and will be clipping them off this week to hopefully make him more comfortable.
		
Click to expand...

It was suggested to me, and I googled it Vitamin D for horses or equines, and found a research paper. I showed my vet, and she said she hadn't heard of it being given, but could see why it may be needed, she thought it was interesting. The article gave a dosage, but I gave less than that, he had 10,000 iu a day. The mallenders was a lot better anyway, only a couple of stubborn areas, but after vet d supplementation, they too cleared up.

I can see why it is necessary, we rug them up in winter, he is black with a thick coat anyway, and as soon as the flies come out, he is in a fly rug, as soon as it is hot, he is in during the day and out at night!

As he wasn't on grass for almost a year, he also had vitamin E, and a general supplement. He also has salt and magnesium now, as both are said to be protective against laminitis. None of the things are at a huge dose, and I do make sure I am not doubling up o anything that can be harmful, such as selenium.

I would do some research and then ask your vet though. I always think that is fair, as if it all goes wrong, you would expect your vet to make it all Ok again!

Oh, and yes, I use my pills, plus the vitamin e supplement he is on is also linseed based, as vitamin D is a fat soluble one, not water.


----------



## DizzyDoughnut (20 June 2021)

Thank you! I'm not sure if vitamin d would be a problem, he's turned out 24/7 but he arrived fat so he is on a diet now. I'll clip his legs so I can actually see what's going on under them and do some googling then I'll ring my vet. I haven't seen him for at least a month, he's bound to be missing my random ideas and questions by now. 🤣


----------



## Red-1 (21 June 2021)

DizzyDoughnut said:



			Thank you! I'm not sure if vitamin d would be a problem, he's turned out 24/7 but he arrived fat so he is on a diet now. I'll clip his legs so I can actually see what's going on under them and do some googling then I'll ring my vet. I haven't seen him for at least a month, he's bound to be missing my random ideas and questions by now. 🤣
		
Click to expand...

The difficulty is that there isn't a recommended blood level of vitamin d for horses, as far as my vet knew, so you can't do a blood test, as you would in humans. In our case, it was just that his management, rugging etc would lead to not much sun exposure, plus he is on soaked hay. 

The other things that have worked with Mallenders is clipping short all of the time (twice a week, initially), weekly wash with T Gel, twice daily massage with plain pig oil (proper massage, not just rubbing it in). As it got better, the management became less time consuming. 

This photo was taken when he has been scaled back to being washed with normal shampoo (the black one, cos it makes him gleam ) once every 3 weeks, clipped once a week, oiled whenever it looks like there may be build up, but that hasn't been for over a week. 

There are still some bald bits that sometimes have dandruff, but the skin is damaged and I expect this is as good as it will get.

The skin is a lot less thick, I think because of the constant clipping and oiling has diminished any mites. He never did stamp, but has CPL, so has mites and thick skin. I also used Trinity Consultants' L94 a couple of times, his legs used to swell due to the CPL, and this learned it up and seemed to help his lymphatic system function better. I can't remember the last time his legs swelled up. I was trimming very short too, it was gross to start with, the clippers were taking loads of shed skin off as well as hair. 

Initially he was difficult to clip, I had to wash first and oil/massage to loosen the scabs as they obviously hurt to clip. I also used ++ training to allow the clippers on, he has apparently always been awkward to clip. He stands for it now though, as the skin is intact and he is cool with it all.


----------



## DizzyDoughnut (22 June 2021)

Red-1 said:



			The difficulty is that there isn't a recommended blood level of vitamin d for horses, as far as my vet knew, so you can't do a blood test, as you would in humans. In our case, it was just that his management, rugging etc would lead to not much sun exposure, plus he is on soaked hay.

The other things that have worked with Mallenders is clipping short all of the time (twice a week, initially), weekly wash with T Gel, twice daily massage with plain pig oil (proper massage, not just rubbing it in). As it got better, the management became less time consuming.

This photo was taken when he has been scaled back to being washed with normal shampoo (the black one, cos it makes him gleam ) once every 3 weeks, clipped once a week, oiled whenever it looks like there may be build up, but that hasn't been for over a week.

There are still some bald bits that sometimes have dandruff, but the skin is damaged and I expect this is as good as it will get.

The skin is a lot less thick, I think because of the constant clipping and oiling has diminished any mites. He never did stamp, but has CPL, so has mites and thick skin. I also used Trinity Consultants' L94 a couple of times, his legs used to swell due to the CPL, and this learned it up and seemed to help his lymphatic system function better. I can't remember the last time his legs swelled up. I was trimming very short too, it was gross to start with, the clippers were taking loads of shed skin off as well as hair.

Initially he was difficult to clip, I had to wash first and oil/massage to loosen the scabs as they obviously hurt to clip. I also used ++ training to allow the clippers on, he has apparently always been awkward to clip. He stands for it now though, as the skin is intact and he is cool with it all.
		
Click to expand...

He was so lucky to find you! 

I've been and stocked up on pig oil and shampoo and I've rooted out my clippers, just waiting to get the blades back from being sharpened. So far he's been an absolute saint, even when he's unsure he stands like a rock and just huffs slightly and looks a bit worried. The only thing he has objected to was holding one front leg up for the farrier, I think because the scabby backs of his knees made it uncomfortable, and even then he put his foot back down as gently as he could while still making his point that he didn't like it. Other than his high maintenance legs he seems very healthy considering his age. I've got to admit  I'd quite like him to go from semi-permanent resident cob to permanent resident, he's just so nice to have around.


----------



## Red-1 (22 June 2021)

DizzyDoughnut said:



			He was so lucky to find you!

I've been and stocked up on pig oil and shampoo and I've rooted out my clippers, just waiting to get the blades back from being sharpened. So far he's been an absolute saint, even when he's unsure he stands like a rock and just huffs slightly and looks a bit worried. The only thing he has objected to was holding one front leg up for the farrier, I think because the scabby backs of his knees made it uncomfortable, and even then he put his foot back down as gently as he could while still making his point that he didn't like it. Other than his high maintenance legs he seems very healthy considering his age. I've got to admit  I'd quite like him to go from semi-permanent resident cob to permanent resident, he's just so nice to have around.
		
Click to expand...

I would do a test patch for the pig oil before massaging with it, some can react, although that seems like prevalent if it is plain pig oil as opposed to pig oil and sulphur. 

It sounds like yours is here to stay!


----------



## DizzyDoughnut (22 June 2021)

Red-1 said:



			I would do a test patch for the pig oil before massaging with it, some can react, although that seems like prevalent if it is plain pig oil as opposed to pig oil and sulphur. 

It sounds like yours is here to stay!
		
Click to expand...

I'm going to patch test once I've clipped, I'm worried if I do it before I might not be able to actually see if causes a reaction under all the feathers! I really hope he does stay, he's just brilliant and it turns out he's a calming influence on my other one so everyone's happy! Definitely got lucky when I asked to borrow a horse and he was the one that came to stay!


----------



## PapaverFollis (22 June 2021)

Definitely patch test pig oil!  Took the hair and top layer of skin off my lad with plain pig oil!  Thought it would be fine without sulphur....Ooops.  It got rid of the mallenders... briefly.  It came back with the hair but his isn't bad anyway.   I might talk to my vet about vitamin D. Given where we are the doctors have reminded me to take it myself every time I've been in. So it might be a thing for the horses here too.

I don't comment much Red but I love your updates on Rigsby. ❤


----------



## Red-1 (22 June 2021)

And tonight, there was Rigsby.

Today, some of mum's money came though.

I know it should be nice, it is a gift from mum, but, TBH it is all just a bit... final.
I feel a bit churlish to say, I don't want the money, I want my mum.

I always said I couldn't relax and grieve until it is all done, and it is not. Still have lots to do, some days it still seems insurmountable. I certainly don't think I will be using the same solicitor for the rest! But today, some was done. Money came into my account... and... some went out again.

I have made donations to the Red Cross, to Age UK and to Dementia UK.

Mum always liked the Red Cross, said they were often the first into a needy area, as she said, "They aren't afraid to get their hands dirty."

The other two are my choice.

Age UK helped me, ostensibly to fill a form in, but they also helped me put things into perspective and signposted me to more help, when no help was being forthcoming.

Dementia UK runs Admiral nurses. I had an Admiral Nurse assigned, she was going to organise a volunteer to come and visit mum in her independent living flat. It never happened, she went into a care home before it could be organised and Admiral Nurses can't help once you are in a home. Their involvement was short lived, but much appreciated nonetheless.

Rigsby? I did him late, I was sorting 'stuff' (see above) and he was cross. He doesn't like things being delayed. I tried trimming his back feet. He snatched, I told him off, he squealed.

Yes, Rigsby told me that I was in a poor state to be trimming.

Rigsby is very fair, and I know he was right. Today Rigsby wasn't worked, today I went inside without riding. Tonight, my lovely, friendly, fuzzy faced cob told me to take a chill pill.

Tonight will be another candelabra night. I need a proper table meal. Connect and breathe. We will raise a glass to mum.


----------



## Sam_J (22 June 2021)

I'm sorry you're hurting, Red.  Thank goodness for Rigsby!  And please give yourself credit for always listening to what he is trying to tell you.  Be kind to yourself xx


----------



## Red-1 (22 June 2021)

Sam_J said:



			I'm sorry you're hurting, Red.  Thank goodness for Rigsby!  And please give yourself credit for always listening to what he is trying to tell you.  Be kind to yourself xx
		
Click to expand...

Thank you. I felt a bit guilty for.... I'm not sure. Not riding? Not being on top form?

But then, I reminded myself that this is the exact reason I sold the posh horse and bought Riggers. He doesn't care one way or the other about riding. He is one of those you can leave for weeks and climb aboard. Happy to be ridden, happy to not be ridden. As long as he has food at regular intervals around the day. As long as he is treated fairly.

Rigsby is a one off. He is ace!

I even like that he tells me off when he perceives I have fallen short of his expectations


----------



## Red-1 (24 June 2021)

With 'stuff' going on, I haven't ridden for almost a week. Rigsby doesn't care one way or the other, some horses get hyped up when not in work, Rigsby is the same, day in, day out...

Today, I fancied a ride!

It started with the Tesco van squeezing by, Rigsby was cool. We went down the side road, popped back out on the main road, and there was the Tesco van again, being emptied. Only... just as I sterted to overtake him on his offside, the man slammed the roller shutter door on the nearside.
I did wonder what Riggers would do, as it was out of his sight and very noisy, but, he kept on plodding 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Next up, an oncoming tractor. Rigsby isn't keen, so I usually tuck him into a gateway or something, but we were at the part of the village where there are 4 consecutive wrought iron gates with spikes on top 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 so tucking in wasn't sensible. It was coming, so I decided the next best thing would be to trot at it, so he could feel bold. Yes, good boy trotted right up to it, as it rumbled at and past us 
	
	
		
		
	


	









Rigsby was really enjoying his ride out, striding out and feeling cheerful, so I decided to take him further, somewhere new. He examined the pub, the bus stop, a fountain in someone's garden, all without breaking step.

Next... two motorbikes from behind. They were going 30, the speed limit, and Riggers didn't turn an ear. Just strode on, master of all he surveyed.

He passed horses, no problems, and we went onto the overgrown track. He liked that, he could snatch grass 
	
	
		
		
	


	









Then... the hard core track. This is a tester for Rigsby. It is safer for him to remain barefoot so we can keep a better track of his lami (not that he has that now, but once they have had it once, they are prone). Baked hard underneath, big stones over, there is no surface more challenging to a barefoot, metabolically compromised horse, I don't think. He strode through. If I were being hyper critical, one foot is landing slightly flat, but that is the hoof geek in me.

Rigsby stole some grass 
	
	
		
		
	


	








.

Back home, he had got sweaty armpits, so he had a shower. He played with the water, I got wet/ 

Laughter is better than celerybrations. 

Happy Rigsby, happy me.

Some photos in case anyone wants a vicarious hack!


----------



## Red-1 (26 June 2021)

A little play with Rigsby in the field. Improving his tractor type tolerance.
Started sensibly at walk but it wasn't long before I was ye-ha-ing around like a little kid 

There was hair flying everywhere...






Then, full bath time. He is learning to really love the hose!





Such a handsome horse!






Super day. with a horse who is proving to be worth his weight in gold!


----------



## Ownedby4horses (26 June 2021)

It’s so lovely to see your updates, he’s such a lovely boy. You must be so thrilled you found each other. 🙂


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (26 June 2021)

Red, so sorry you've had such a rough time with losing your Mum, and all of the subsequent issues. It's a long slog and I think it can take the edge off grief until there is nothing left to do. It's lovely that you have made some donations in your Mum's memory  😊 I hope you can finally get a little peace xx
As for Rigsby, isn't he just such a dude 😍😍😍 I can't believe how far he has come with you, even if his previous owners did get the ball rolling..he's flourishing ❤❤


----------



## DizzyDoughnut (26 June 2021)

Love Rigsby updates, he sounds such fun!


----------



## Red-1 (27 June 2021)

DizzyDoughnut said:



			Love Rigsby updates, he sounds such fun!
		
Click to expand...

He is! I mean, when he arrived I did wonder what I had done, as he was a little bullish  but now, he is gentlemanly. He was always kind, but was simply rude (at least I fond him so!). Now, he is ace. he has learned to wait for stuff, be patient and just stand still and chill!



Ownedby4horses said:



			It’s so lovely to see your updates, he’s such a lovely boy. You must be so thrilled you found each other. 🙂
		
Click to expand...

I think I have been very lucky. Especially when you consider my buying criteria! I simply went out to buy the most broken horse I could find, that was the right size and had potential to make a ridden horse, even though I really just wanted a companion, so it was fine if he wasn't a ridden horse.

I needed a project, and taking care of one that was compromised was perfect. Loads of in-hand walking, no stress.

I do want to get back to competing though, and don't think Riggers is that horse. But then, each time I think I am ready to get another, more mum stuff happens and I feel over stretched, here Rigsby comes into his own. He tells me if I fall short of expectations, yet is happy to ride, not ride, whatever.

I am looking at adverts, have booked to see a couple that were then cancelled, will buy now if the right one comes up, even if I don't then do that much with the new one for a while. I have enough land to keep an extra one without worry, I can start bits as and when.



SatansLittleHelper said:



			Red, so sorry you've had such a rough time with losing your Mum, and all of the subsequent issues. It's a long slog and I think it can take the edge off grief until there is nothing left to do. It's lovely that you have made some donations in your Mum's memory  😊 I hope you can finally get a little peace xx
As for Rigsby, isn't he just such a dude 😍😍😍 I can't believe how far he has come with you, even if his previous owners did get the ball rolling..he's flourishing ❤❤
		
Click to expand...

I know you are right about the grief. I haven't even started on that yet as I know I have to hold it all together until everything that needs doing is done. Still some to do on that front, it *should* already be done, but people blame Covid, blame the post, lose stuff, claim they never had it...

Some of mum's money has come now, which was a shock in itself. It also meant the faff of setting up new accounts etc, wrestling with new internet banking etc. If I were outside looking in, I am sure I would think that it was a 'nice' problem to have, but the money doesn't feel rightfully mine yet. I have ordered a gazebo, which will be fitted in December/January, plus the house has suffered over the past couple of years whilst we have been busy, so some stuff can be done. Only, all tradesmen are busy, our little dog Hector doesn't like visitors... so even that will bring its issues.

I haven't looked at any horses for weeks, saw 3 back then, 2 of which were nice, but none since. I keep saying that there is no rush, but I am 54, so don't have forever to go running and jumping!

Oh, if anyone is interested, I tried the Hot Horse fly spray for cleggs, expecting it to not work. While I was faffing in the field yesterday, I was inundated. This one landed on Rigsby' bottom. I took a moment to film it. To my amazement, it crawled around for a while, didn't bite, flew off 

My video was just like their advert! 

Others did latch on though, in other areas. I wonder if bum skin is tougher?

So, in the interests of science, after his bath, I watched as LOADS landed and bit. Then, I sprayed him and.... about 1/5th the number came back.

£20 well spent, IMO (and to my surprise)!

Photo was before his bath!


----------



## southerncomfort (27 June 2021)

Red I saw this and thought of you and Rigsby!  If your present arrangement doesn't do the trick, you might want to consider this 😄:


----------



## Red-1 (2 July 2021)

Oh drat, I have been contact traced as a contact and am isolating 

I was upset because our little dog has been struggling and I had the physio booked for him (been to vets, who just offered pain killers) and it took months for the appointment to come, and it was cancelled.

I have managed to re-arrange for 3 weeks, which is something.

I had also arranged to go open water swimming with a friend this weekend, also cancelled 

Went for a little ride in the field last night, just because I felt hemmed in...





I am well aware that my 'boat' in this 'storm' is better than many, and feel for people who have no outdoor space.


----------



## Red-1 (2 July 2021)

But then, by this morning, I had pulled my socks up and realised that there are some advantages to a week of isolation.

I have felt overwhelmed with everything still left to do for mum's estate, and I have been plain busy...

too busy to play with Riggers much....

But, today I had some unexpected spare time...

So...

We had a play!!!

Today, Rigsby learned to take out the rubbish!






After that (because he did it right first time!) we had a go at a new sport - Cob Polo!!!








Rigsby sincerely hopes this ends up being a one day isolation (still a possibility) rather than the full 10 LOL.

Right, morning jobs done, off to sort some paperwork!


----------



## SaddlePsych'D (2 July 2021)

Sorry to hear you're having to isolate Red-1, and that things with your mum's estate have been tricky, but glad to see Rigsby doing his job as always (plus his new bin-person job ) Cob polo looks very fun!


----------



## cauda equina (2 July 2021)

Ride and lead with the wheelie bin is brilliant!
I wish mine would do that, my bin has to go nearly 1/4 mile to be emptied


----------



## Red-1 (3 July 2021)

Day 2 of isolation...

I need to do the full 10 days, confirmed, so more play time with Rigsby.

Today he learned to skip...

The other horses I have taught this to (Charles and Jay) took 3 sessions to learn skipping at canter. Rigsby did it in one!

With the others, it was about helping them feel confident. Rigsby was confident, but would rather not canter as that is somewhat energetic...

Cantering round is not playing to Rigsby's strengths. Need to find new games. Putting the bin out and Cob Polo were new games just for him. Need to get my thinking cap on for some more that Rigsby will enjoy more than tearing round!

Anyway, lifted some photos!


----------



## CanteringCarrot (3 July 2021)

How on earth do you even begin to teach that? 😅 and what happens when it goes pear shaped?


----------



## Red-1 (3 July 2021)

CanteringCarrot said:



			How on earth do you even begin to teach that? 😅 and what happens when it goes pear shaped?
		
Click to expand...

Haha, I have taught three to do it, and it has never gone pear shaped. I mean, I have whooped them accidentally up the bum, or got tangled before, but they know that it is simply an accident and we are OK. Not hurt one, so they just mind their own business and canter round (except Rigsby, he only does a bit of canter before informing me he is old and semi retired). The others were my eventers, rather well bred, one competing at BE Novice, the other had done BE to 100, but had done SJ to Fox, so not slouches.


----------



## Roxylola (3 July 2021)

Wow, I'm not the best at skipping on my own 🤣


----------



## Red-1 (3 July 2021)

Roxylola said:



			Wow, I'm not the best at skipping on my own 🤣
		
Click to expand...

Me neither. Thank goodness Riggers is good at it!


----------



## Pearlsasinger (3 July 2021)

Wonderful!


----------



## Berpisc (3 July 2021)

Thats briliiant!


----------



## DizzyDoughnut (3 July 2021)

Skipping looks like great fun!


----------



## Red-1 (4 July 2021)

Isolation day 3... Mr Red has been a long-suffering superstar. He hates playing games and hates going to the horse shop.

Today, Rigsby learned basketball 
	
	
		
		
	


	




. He doesn't join in mentally with silly games like some of the others, but neither is he bothered in the slightest. He would just rather eat!

Mr Red used to say such folly was a waste of time, until, one windy day, I was out on Jay Man, known as very sharp before I bought him, when a sheet of insulation blew across the road and right into him.

Many horses would have shied into traffic or something. Jay was just OK. Didn't really have an opinion, as he knew what to do, he stood still and awaited instructions.

So, I don't think Riggers particularly enjoys these sessions, but he is pretty ambivalent and is learning skillz!

After this. Mr Red did a bun run to the local tack shop, which has a cafe. Cream scone and flapjack 
	
	
		
		
	


	








 top man!

Next up, cutting the fields and hopefully more fitness. I seem to have broken the hoover. Hey ho.




Catching the ball.







Dribbling!


----------



## ElleSkywalker (4 July 2021)

Love Riggers face, concentrating but also with an air of 'if I must *sigh*'


----------



## DizzyDoughnut (4 July 2021)

I love that you look so happy and he's just thinking what are we doing this for when there's food to be eating somewhere!


----------



## GoldenWillow (4 July 2021)

I'm not sure if Rigsby will thank me for this but cobs are a perfect conveyance for cleaning out stable guttering, no getting up and down and moving the step ladder.


----------



## Red-1 (6 July 2021)

Rigsby has had 2 days off, my day 4 and 5 of isolation.

Yesterday I was busy bottoming the kitchen, so housework all day. All cupboards emptied, windows and even walls scrubbed. I did put Rigsby's hay nets through the washer, followed by dog beds, so Mr Red won't 'need to know' 

Today, computer.

I had some less than pleasant computer work to do regarding mum's estate. It has been in the 'too hard to do' box. I have no excuse whilst isolating, so today I got it done. It was as bad as I thought, going through all the old stuff. Opening the boxes both physically and metaphorically.


Riggers therefore got another day off. When I had a comfort break, I snapped a photo of him having a break too. He does have 4 hours at grass a day, the rest of the time either in the stable or (mostly) turned on the arena.

I have also trimmed his feet. They aren't getting any roadwork now I am isolating, and his feet are tough and grow quickly.

Anyway, he looks quite content with a couple of days off!


----------



## Red-1 (7 July 2021)

Crikey, he is enjoying afternoon nap time!

I was busy again today, day 6 of isolation and this is what I saw!




Bless him, I usually fetch him in for a few hours, for a flat out snooze, but yesterday I didn't. He was fast on! Zzzzzzzzz.

It looked like rain later, so he did come in for some respite. I also rode him, just a little walk/trot/canter round the field, but then the rain happened again, so he is tucked up in bed.

Rigsby is a solid companion in life. Happy most of the time.

There is a thread running about buying something expensive but well worth it. Well, Riggers was not expensive at all, but boy, he is worth every penny!


----------



## Red-1 (8 July 2021)

Gosh, on Twyford's Laminitis thread there was a fab reply....



PurBee said:



			so both heston’s are from the same cut/field if im understanding correctly? If so, and theyve been on it since winter, the hay doesnt sound like a trigger culprit.
But if you bought another heston from same supplier and dont know if it was same field/cut than the winter bales youve been using, it might be a causative factor.

Im not referring to sugar levels of hay causing sudden symptoms resembling lami/gaining weight. Im referring to herbicides and possible pre-harvest ‘dessication’ of hay fields with glyphosate - it helps the grass dry quicker - as a causative factor.
Glyphosate causes pancreatic changes and sugar metabolism issues, and many herbicides used now are ‘persistent’ endocrine/hormone-disrupting technology. They’re often used as they require only 1 pass for stubborn weeds like dock etc, the older types of herbicides would do a partial kill so many required 2 tractor sprayings. So the newer class of herbicides are called endocrine-disrupting as the chemical is designed specifically to interfere with the endocrine/growth/reproduction cells of the plant, killing it.

So far there’s been 1 study linking endocrine disruptors to ems conditions in equines. The research for equines is sparse and most studies refers to other test subjects aside from equines.

I never considered it before i got a batch of hay from a supplier - old meadows, low sugar grasses, mixture of grasses - ideal in terms of sugar. Literally within 24hrs of feeding it both horses were footy. even the younger gelding with massive soles and sturdy feet got footy. It was bizarre. The farmer who sold me the hay first said to me “we’ve got a clean farm here, spray for everything” - he meant no weeds in his hay, he sprays the whole place annually.

Mine experiencing symptoms like this prompted research for the past 18months into this subject. The equine world is awash with lami/ems and similar endocrine issues, and sugar is being ‘blamed’ for the whole lot. Of course feeding high sugar foods all the time causes issues, but we’ve got horses so bad in the equine world they cant be on a paddock at all!

I personally think we need to widen our focus and start to see the correlations between agri chemical changes/use and increasing swaths of equines suffering with weight/lami/ems symptoms while practically being on starvation paddocks and very lo calorie foods.

If the horses gut and pancreatic balance is altered by herbicide and glyphosate, that is why grass/unsoaked hay/any grain is a big no-no, as they cant process sugar. Sugar is being identified as causative to increasing symptoms, while the root cause is what’s causing endocrine disruption in the first place. Sugar doesnt cause endocrine disruption. Sugar metabolism is controlled by the pancreas and some minerals. Sugar doesnt cause the pancreas to go awry - its designed to deal with sugar. Something else causes the pancreas to stop being able to successfully break down carbs.
Don’t forget, we’re not talking about grains here, we know theyre higher sugar,  we’re dealing with horses not being able to
Consume relatively low sugar hay Without it being soaked to death.

Did our previous generations of horse folk before 1990 have to soak all hay, avoid grains completely, muzzle 24/7, and ensure badly kept grass paddocks due to equine obesity/lami epidemic?

The elephant in the room no-one likes to talk about is what most forage is sprayed with. Many dont realise edocrine-disrupting new classes of chemicals are being used routinely now, especially these past 10yrs.
Dosage of spray is advised on the labels but that requires compliance by farmers in the field. for a particularly heavy infested field of weeds a farmer would be inclined to make a stronger batch.
Im a member on a popular uk farming forum, i read regularly the attitude towards sprays and their use.

If sugar was the cuprit mine wouldnt be able to graze the long grass fields theyre in, year in year out, while having no weight/feet issues. Yet a new batch of hay added to their regimen caused classic lami symptoms, and fat pads etc….switch to hay not sprayed and they recover.

Enquire how your hays are treated - what’s used for weed control….get supplier to tell you the actual product, and whether pre-harvest dessicating spray have also been used (indicating a glyphosate treatment - these will be very dry bales completely bleached throughout the bale with no green in it at all, hay also that was left laying on a field and got rained on and not regularly turned daily will also be bleached with no green so dont assume all bleached bales are dessicated with glyphosate, either way its badly made hay we shouldnt be feeding)

It took me 3 months to find out from a huge uk supplier of haylage what herbicides they use. Their agronomist skirted around the issue for months, telling me what they dont use….whereas all i asked was, what they DO use. It turned out to be a persistent endocrine disrupting spray, of course. So good luck finding out what‘s sprayed on crops, its like drawing blood from a stone.

We need to support organic hay merchants. Try yourself, switching to a hay you know for sure isnt treated with modern agri sprays.…note changes in your horses weight/feet/gut health.
		
Click to expand...

I have replied...



Red-1 said:



			Wow, that is a very informative reply. I was keeping horses back in the 80s and you are correct, only fat ponies on really lush grass seemed to get laminitis. It seems like an epidemic now.

We stopped spraying on our own land long ago. Use local hay, same supplier each time, but not the sort of person where I could easily enquire what is sprayed onto it without being shown the door! Old school. I am soaking though.

In winter, now mine is no longer showing EMS, I had planned to move to a laminitis friendly haylage. Just because we are not on mains drainage and dealing with hay soak water has been a headache.  I wonder what they are sprayed with? I may email them this reply and enquire, if that is OK?

It also helps explain how Trinity Consultants L94 may work, as Simon explained how it helped the organs detoxify. That would make sense as to how it improves the condition. I had been ready to feed P45 as well when he was at grass, but we are up to 4 hours a day now, and he is on the slimmer side still; us using no sprays may help explain why there has been no resurgence in symptoms.

Do you have a link to that study? I would like to send it to my (very supportive) vet.
		
Click to expand...

All very interesting!


----------



## cauda equina (8 July 2021)

It is interesting!
I believe this (the link between spraying and laminitis) was the reasoning behind the original TB feeds but is something I've never heard vets talk about


----------



## Squeak (8 July 2021)

That's really interesting and I had no clue about that.  Both my horses are very reactive to sugar, which had always seemed odd to me.  Now I'm wondering if it's due to the sprays that the farmer uses as the farmer that supplies our hay is the same one that sprays our fields.


----------



## Roxylola (8 July 2021)

Its very interesting, there's so many variables though. Also interesting in relation maybe to the rise in pssm type issues. Charlie is on a very low sugar diet for tying up issues


----------



## DizzyDoughnut (8 July 2021)

That's really interesting, my old ppid horse used to get footy even though he had no grass and I no matter what I did nothing seemed to help oddly he was worse on bagged haylage that should have been safe to feed him based on sugar levels.

Also since borrowed cob has been with us he has just walked through the electric fence so often I just gave up and took it down. I normally strip graze very slowly or track round the edge and feed hay with both those options since there's hardly any grass. I previously had 3 natives with one being very metabolically challenged, this seemed the best way to manage them. It was hard work and not always successful. After admitting defeat with the electric fence I've just left them roaming a 7 acre field and increased exercise to compensate and my  welsh pony is looking fantastic and no signs of being footy at all. I was so nervous of letting him have so much grass but he hasn't got fat and he looks so good I'm actually amazed.


----------



## Annagain (8 July 2021)

Very interesting. Our yard is considered to have grass that's too good for a lot of lami horses and a few owners have moved their horses away as a result. I've always put this down to them taking good care of the land  - spraying and fertilising annually and not over grazing so that there's enough good grass in winter that they don't lose weight and too much good grass in summer. I've always thought it's the fertilising rather than the spraying that's the issue, a simple case of the grass being too good, but maybe it's the spray?


----------



## Red-1 (10 July 2021)

I had a good play with Riggers this morning, he is only just learning to jump at his advanced age, neither of us was showing any skill whatsoever, but we both had fun!

Then.... I finally tackled mum's filing cabinet upstairs. I mean, I slimmed it from 3 drawers full to 1 drawer full in lockdown mk 1 last year, but she was still alive then, so I kept anything that she would have missed if she had made a miraculous recovery.

Loads of things needed to go now, I have kept a few, but made sure I was keeping them because I wanted to rather than.... Well,  now there is no other reason to keep them.

Her awards, qualifications, passports, driving licences, wage slips, medical notes...

I also found my old school reports. Mostly binned but I have photographed a few as they are funny!

Then, a big burn. Loads of papers. Loads of letters from people, including from her father. I considered keeping them, but in the end didn't even read them as they were personal letters to her, she never showed them to me when she was alive, so it would have been intrusive to pry now she is dead.

Fire felt right. Ashes are final.

It has been an exhausting day!

Riggers had celery. At the end of the day, there is always Rigsby.


----------



## Lexi_ (10 July 2021)

There’s something very cathartic about burning things. 

Glad Rigsby is still enjoying his celery!


----------



## GoldenWillow (11 July 2021)

Thank goodness there's a Rigsby.


----------



## ycbm (11 July 2021)

All progress.  And Rigsby has at least worked out that you pick both front feet off the floor before either of the back ones 😄


----------



## Red-1 (11 July 2021)

ycbm said:



			All progress.  And Rigsby has at least worked out that you pick both front feet off the floor before either of the back ones 😄
		
Click to expand...

It is a stack better than it was, he used to simply trip over them , never thought to actually jump at all. 

Usually, now, both fronts clear the pole, and one hind. Sometimes, all four clear, yay! 

He isn't for jumping really, it we only did 6 fences in total, and the first was trotting a X pole. I haven't jumped him for weeks, but yesterday he was up for it, even volunteered to canter!


----------



## Red-1 (19 July 2021)

It has been too hot for Rigsby!

He has been cool and comfortable, but only because he is out on the arena at night, 8pm to 6am,  then in the field (which has natural shade), 6am to 9am, then in the stable 9am to 7pm, then field 7pm to 8pm then back on the arena... 

Thankfully our stables have windows on 3 sides, a tall apex roof and are block built with proper tile, so cool and breezy. Not too many flies indoors, so he spends the daytime naked and cool. 

I have kept the hay a constant 3kg morning, 2kg lunchtime, 2kg teatime, 3kg nighttime (with a further 2kg straw) with his speedy beet and chop tea, but he has started to gain weight. 

The vet did say cut 1kg of hay for every hour out, and I only cut 2kg for 4 hours out, but the hay is soaked (although for less time in this heat), the field scalped and he wears a muzzle when on the field. His weight up 'til now has been stable, but with it being too hot for work, I guess he is catching up. I don't fancy cutting the hay back any more, nor do I want to cut his field time, so, sometime this week, I will have to pick an evening when it is less hot and ride out. 

At least next week onwards we are on holiday, so it will be easier to grab the opportunity to ride. Plus, I feel he had a bit of leeway with his weight. I can still (just) see the outline of ribs, but also some fat... I think he looks better, but the vet would not! 

I guess this exact reason was why I had him slim though, there is a little leeway.


----------



## rabatsa (19 July 2021)

I would cut the hay and up the straw.


----------



## Surbie (19 July 2021)

Thank you for adding the 2 posts on the possible link between glyphosate and lami on here, that's so interesting. The amount sprayed on hay meadows and on crops (eg kurtail, which is vile nasty stuff, as a dessicant too) is worrying and I have no way of finding out about my hay as it comes from a number of different places. Nice tips about what to watch for colour-wise.

Also loving the Rigsby pics and so glad celerybrations are still a thing!


----------



## cauda equina (19 July 2021)

Glyphosate has been identified as a probable carcinogen
Maybe in years to come it will be seen as a _what were we thinking?_ thing, like DDT


----------



## Red-1 (28 July 2021)

I work in a school, it is summer holiday time, it has also cooled down = Rigsby has been pressed into service. 

Such an obliging chap. Not ridden for ages, slap a saddle on and off we go. 

He is getting a lot more reliable in traffic. Bins are no problem either, in fact he is interested in them but that is because he isn't sure if we should be filling them, emptying them, or taking them for a walk! 

Had a super canter in the stubble too. Of course, he was wearing full fly protection, including his very long tutu skirt, but nothing is much of a bother for him. He was like a flying bedsheet 

Finally, he met a concrete mixer, very loud. He was a champ.

Thank goodness for Rigsbys, the world over!


----------



## Bluewaves (28 July 2021)

at the 'flying bedsheet' .


----------



## Tarragon (28 July 2021)

I love your smiley Rigsby report


----------



## GoldenWillow (28 July 2021)

Another who loves the flying bedsheet description 🤣


----------



## Red-1 (28 July 2021)

GoldenWillow said:



			Another who loves the flying bedsheet description 🤣
		
Click to expand...

I was stubble, but a rape stubble field. We had to stick to a tyre track, but still a stray lump of rape stuck itself to his sheet, so we not only had skirts flying out to the side, but also a rattly branch dragging behind him. No matter. Rigsby is steadfast in most situations!


----------



## DizzyDoughnut (28 July 2021)

Yayy for Rigsby, love reading about your adventures with him!


----------



## GoldenWillow (28 July 2021)

Red-1 said:



			I was stubble, but a rape stubble field. We had to stick to a tyre track, but still a stray lump of rape stuck itself to his sheet, so we not only had skirts flying out to the side, but also a rattly branch dragging behind him. No matter. Rigsby is steadfast in most situations!
		
Click to expand...

Super boy, this is completely priceless. I was having a canter down track one morning when I thought I could hear something a bit strange, J was fine so carried on until end of track and looked behind where I noticed we'd collected a huge 9ft clump of dead brambles in his tail trailing behind us 😲 possibly should have stopped and checked earlier!


----------



## J&S (29 July 2021)

This is something that worries me about riding with fly sheets (and bedding!).  Do you plan routes just in the open? I would be concerned about the sheet catching on brambles/branches etc.   Maybe I am too wary, I even worry about people riding in those field boots with laces up the front!  I .would not let my children ride with hoods on their coats/jumpers for the same reason.  Was there a time when we were told not to ride with earrings incase they got caught?  I have come back from a ride with all sorts of scratches from wayward growths on bridle paths.


----------



## Red-1 (29 July 2021)

J&S said:



			This is something that worries me about riding with fly sheets (and bedding!).  Do you plan routes just in the open? I would be concerned about the sheet catching on brambles/branches etc.   Maybe I am too wary, I even worry about people riding in those field boots with laces up the front!  I .would not let my children ride with hoods on their coats/jumpers for the same reason.  Was there a time when we were told not to ride with earrings incase they got caught?  I have come back from a ride with all sorts of scratches from wayward growths on bridle paths.
		
Click to expand...

The tutu skirt one worries me too, it is almost to the floor when it hangs down once it has been ridden in a bit. When the sides fly out in the wind, I worry about car wing mirrors, if they are too close. In fact, I was worried about that enough that I trimmed the sides (the skirt part is about half the length it was, but then, I did make it for a MUCH bigger horse)!

But the flies here are so bad, it is a worthwhile risk to take, now it is trimmed somewhat. Besides, Riggers is strong as an ox, and the flimsy netting fly sheet is only held in place by 2 narrow velcro straps. I dare say, if he really got caught on something, the sheet would either rip to shreds or rip off, way before it damaged him.

He doesn't care, even if vegetation gets caught and comes along for the ride. Probably working out how he can turn and eat it for a picnic rather than panic.

I don't worry about boot laces, long tails, earrings etc.  I do tie hair into a ponytail.


----------



## J&S (30 July 2021)

Good to hear they break a way easily.


----------



## scats (30 July 2021)

J&S said:



			This is something that worries me about riding with fly sheets (and bedding!).  Do you plan routes just in the open? I would be concerned about the sheet catching on brambles/branches etc.   Maybe I am too wary, I even worry about people riding in those field boots with laces up the front!  I .would not let my children ride with hoods on their coats/jumpers for the same reason.  Was there a time when we were told not to ride with earrings incase they got caught?  I have come back from a ride with all sorts of scratches from wayward growths on bridle paths.
		
Click to expand...

I got my hood caught on a branch once.  It nearly pulled me off backwards and when it finally released it smacked my friends horse, who was behind us, right in the face.  Was a stark reminder to me that hooded tops are not hacking suitable!


----------



## Red-1 (1 August 2021)

Rigsby has astonished me! I mean, I primarily bought him as a companion horse. I always said, it wouldn't matter if he didn't make a ridden horse. Just having him healthy at 6 months and alive after a year would be a bonus (and it is only 2 months off a year now, so fingers crossed, but we are going in the right direction).

Rigsby hasn't been on the school since I was isolating, other than to loaf, as it is his turnout area. We have hacked a bit, but only on cooler days. He is doing really well, has up to 4 hours at grass in the morning and sometimes an extra hour in the evening. We didn't know if he would ever manage grass, but he is...

Today, it was cool. Mr Red had just rolled the arena. I put a little X pole up and it was game on!
I started with walking round, trimming trees. Some had been growing over the fence and, if I stood in jumping length stirrups, I could reach them to snap them off. Rigsby then realised that he might be able to reach them too, if he made like a giraffe so, once I started the job, I had to finish it.

Next up, I thought we would do a gentle warmup, a few figures of 8. I asked for a trot, he bounded forwards and went straight for the fence. Well, that was a surprise, but I didn't want to discourage the lad so I allowed him to take me there. He popped it and trotted off the other side, tossing his head in congratulation.

We went round again, this time he voluntarily went into canter and popped it. I was astonished. I hadn't actually asked him to do it yet, and here he was, volunteering his services.

I changed the rein. Straight into canter, miles from the fence, held canter right round and popped the fence.

I got ambitions, got off and put the fence back to what he did the last (and only time) he jumped at home.  I re-mounted, he circled round in trot, went to canter and popped it like a pro 
	
	
		
		
	


	





I was naughty. I got off and put it up. I re-mounted and wondered if I had been too ambitious. I mean, Riggers is an old man, this was only the 6th time EVER that he has jumped. I decided that it was up to him. Jump it, not jump it, his choice. I have no ambitions for Rigsby.

He circled in trot, popped to canter and JUMPED! Luckily, I had set my phone going. Got a video and stole a screenshot photo.

That was it. 5 jumps in total. 3 of those were trot poles. Much congratulating all round, I pulled the saddle and he wandered over to eat hay. Rigsby is ACE!


----------



## ycbm (1 August 2021)

scats said:



			I got my hood caught on a branch once.  It nearly pulled me off backwards and when it finally released it smacked my friends horse, who was behind us, right in the face.  Was a stark reminder to me that hooded tops are not hacking suitable!
		
Click to expand...


I got my ear caught out hunting once.  The amount of blood was quite startling!  
.


----------



## Red-1 (1 August 2021)

Oh, I forgot to say, yesterday he astonished me too.

We were out hacking, just round the corner from home. The road was blocked, cars were doing much reversing, a trailer was being unhitched and turned.

I decided to stand still until it was all done.

When he came, Rigsby wasn't very patient and standing still didn't really happen. I knew that was all improved... The other evening a workman came round to give a quote while he was in the grooming parlour. He ended up standing, tied up, with no hay, for 45 minutes more than I intended and... not a peep. He just stood. He was happy enough, he knew that life would unfold just perfectly.

Yesterday, with the traffic, we 'took' the road and stood waiting. Rigsby made like a Police Horse. He watched with much interest. He was patient.

When it was all clear, he waited for me to tell him it was time to move on. When I decided it was time, we moved on.

Riggers is ACE!


----------



## Red-1 (1 August 2021)

ycbm said:



			I got my ear caught out hunting once.  The amount of blood was quite startling! 
.
		
Click to expand...

Obviously, ears should be banned when out hunting LOL!


----------



## Red-1 (2 August 2021)

I have entered Rigsby in a small X pole clear round show at the weekend!

He loved going there to the dressage show and, in fact, whenever we hack past and there is a show on, he tries to turn up the driveway.

I won't practice again, he has jumped 6 times in his 17 years, surely that is enough LOL

If he enjoys it, we will jump. If he looks like he is either stressed or not bothered, we will have a social and then come home. Personally, I hope we get a rosette  but it doesn't matter.

I have no aspirations of him becoming a jumper, but a lovely friend to have a social, yes, I think he is that!

It is literally X poles, no fillers, no doubles or oxers. I suspect he will have a great time, but trot the lot without actually popping them.

Mr Red has agreed to attend, with a camera.

Wanted to ride today, but I have given Rigsby the day off after his exertions of yesterday. He has been hoof trimmed, legs trimmed and bathed head to toe. He will look a dashing sort, even if there isn't much dashing going on.

I may hack out tomorrow. I suspect I am protecting him too much.


----------



## Annagain (2 August 2021)

Are Rigsby's charms working on Mr Red yet or is he still not a fan?


----------



## Red-1 (2 August 2021)

Annagain said:



			Are Rigsby's charms working on Mr Red yet or is he still not a fan?
		
Click to expand...

It is a complex relationship. 

Mr Red, I would say, now likes Rigsby as a person. Hard not to really, as Rigsby is a lovely character. I sometimes find them chatting. But, he maintains that he is a useless waste of a good skin . I think he used to be serious when he said that, but now I *think* it is a joke.

He does accept that Riggers was a rock for me, while mum was going through her worst and over her death. I would say that he even thinks Rigsby was good for me. 

He obviously does like him, as someone was tentatively asking if he was for sale and Mr Red emphatically said no, he will live here until he dies. He accepts Rigsby as family now. I think I wouldn't be allowed to sell Rigsby now, even if I wanted to!

I know he is very protective of Rigsby; the other day, Riggers was out on the arena and we were leaving the area we live in for a few hours and he wanted to bring Riggers in. It wasn't hot or stormy (the two reason I bring him in) so I enquired why he thought Rigs should be in? His reply? Because he is 'safer' although I'm not sure what kind of safety he is worried about. He was behind 2 locked gates, the outer ring fence is a tall solid gate or a 6' hedge with moat, so quite well protected! 

Complex.


----------



## rabatsa (2 August 2021)

You know Rigsby has won if Mr Red uses the word divorce in the same sentence as Rigsby sale.


----------



## Red-1 (8 August 2021)

Yes, Riggers did his first show! It was a "Stressless" format, so no need for show attire...

I wanted to dress up, just for the occasion, but Mr Red wasn't keen as he thought we would have been the only ones in fancy clothes, but the (smaller then me type of) kids (as opposed to big kid like me) had, in the main, dressed up, so I would have looked just in keeping!

Riggers was mannerly. He liked the whole outing; for his first show I had picked a X pole clear round, literally little X poles that he could step over. So... 

In the main he did.

Step over, that is, not actually jump 
	
	
		
		
	


	




.

Clever Riggers.

In the arena he was astonished to find he was expected to trot round and do 11 X poles in a row. He was well ready for a rest by the time we finished. He was a champ though, did as he was asked, joined in the new game.

He has now done 1 dressage intro, which he won, but he isn't that enthralled by dressage, and a jumping show. I don't have any more planned! All is well, he is back in his paddock. Eating well soaked hay. It's a Rigsby's life. A bit of entertainment, a lot of fuss and careful feed.


----------



## rabatsa (8 August 2021)

I am sure that a couple of those pictures are a bit more than trot.  Lovely grin on your face.


----------



## DizzyDoughnut (8 August 2021)

Go Rigsby! He looks fabulous, and you always look so happy with him!


----------



## daydreamer (8 August 2021)

I love that you look and sound so happy. How many of us forget the joy in our riding?!


----------



## Bluewaves (8 August 2021)

The pic with all four feet of the ground is class.I would put that one in a frame and keep forever. What a dude!


----------



## Miss_Millie (8 August 2021)

Your relationship with Rigsby is what I aspire to have when I am finally ready to own my first horse. I've so enjoyed checking up on this thread and seeing your progress together. It's clear that you both love each other and enjoy each other's company so much - a true partnership built on mutual respect and friendship <3


----------



## Red-1 (8 August 2021)

Mr Red and I dance Argentine tango, only we haven't for ages (2 years). First of all mum was ill, then I need an operation on my foot, but.... well..... Covid...

However, today....

Second drum roll of the day.....

was our first dance in 2 years!

Firstly, I didn't have any clothes to fit, what with having lost 4 1/2 stone . Then, I haven't done anything other than pony-tail my hair since Covid, so it took 1/2 a can of hairspray to try to make a style. Then, Rigsby is special needs and can't go long between his meagre hay nets, so I had to get (mostly) ready and do him just before we left.

Rigsby life.


----------



## Red-1 (8 August 2021)

Actually, this is my favourite shot...




I never really understood why we always leave a triangle above the tail when we clip, but Rigsby actually HAS a triangular top to his tail, the hairy monster!


----------



## Roxylola (8 August 2021)

You look very Spanish together in that bottom pic imo.
How long have you been tangoing? I admire your tenacity, I dance but AT is serious stuff


----------



## Red-1 (8 August 2021)

Roxylola said:



			You look very Spanish together in that bottom pic imo.
How long have you been tangoing? I admire your tenacity, I dance but AT is serious stuff
		
Click to expand...

I have since 2006 (ish). Mr Red since 2014.


----------



## Roxylola (8 August 2021)

Oh wow, that's pretty good going. I do enjoy watching a good tango, especially between partners with a good bond. I know you do get milongas (sp) but it's quite intimate for a "social dance" somehow


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (8 August 2021)

I just love your posts ❤❤❤


----------



## J&S (8 August 2021)

Life looks good, Red1!


----------



## Red-1 (9 August 2021)

Roxylola said:



			Oh wow, that's pretty good going. I do enjoy watching a good tango, especially between partners with a good bond. I know you do get milongas (sp) but it's quite intimate for a "social dance" somehow
		
Click to expand...

It was our first milonga for ages, but yes, very small and intimate. Familiar faces. Non threatening.

I enjoy it so much better now that I have a partner. Before, it felt a bit like a cattle market.

I started because a physical therapist I went to when in America advised it. At the time, I couldn't reach backwards with my left leg at all. It was also to tackle the fact that I didn't like to be close to people. Also, he was the dojo sensai, into aikido, in a big way, as in 7th dan black belt or something, and that is a similar inside job to horse riding, with accepting and directing energy and intent. 

I became interested in aikido, enough to want to go a few times, as I had just ridden with Mark Rashid, who said he learned about horses through aikido. I went to Mark's aikido dojo in Colorado and then to this one, in Arizona, with friends, but didn't enjoy the Aikido so much. The sensai in Arizona was saying that he was seeing so many parallels in tango to aikido, and he actually was changing focus. Many of the horse students were doing aikido, I was lucky that the sensai was also a physical therapist, who I had several appointments with, and then lucky that he was seeing the benefits of tango, as tango felt so much more accessible to me.

I was teaching for some years in America, went back for several years running, and I noticed that the aikido students all were easy to teach the inside job to with their horses. They already knew the inside stillness, and intent, the directing of energy. I did some aikido lessons and then tango so I could teach better too. One time I went, I just went to visit friends and do the tango with the sensai, but by that time he was no longer the sensai, he was by then mainly practicing tango and working as a magical physical therapist (and treating my injuries while I was there).

Although, tango is a tough one to learn! If you are looking at it from the whole energy, intent, balance inside and outside perspective.

When I was still teaching and had my own website, I did a blog on tango and what I learned. I actually think it helped me be a better rider. In many ways. In tango, the lady is so much like a horse. Waiting for the invite, for a leader to come and invite, to then take control. The milonga is so much like a collecting ring, many different energies swirling round. A rhythm to your work, but also a rhythm to the whole milonga, or collecting ring.

Amazing how, some partners can direct you and make you more balanced and graceful, but some can stunt you and have you feel blind and clumsy. Some confidently direct you through a busy throng, dancing your dance but confident and sure with their attention and surity passing through touch and feel. Others become distracted and jerky, and you become less confident as to where you will go next.

It was an eye opener, and my horses benefitted.

I tend to dance only with Mr Red now.


----------



## GoldenWillow (10 August 2021)

Red-1 said:



			It was our first milonga for ages, but yes, very small and intimate. Familiar faces. Non threatening.

I enjoy it so much better now that I have a partner. Before, it felt a bit like a cattle market.

I started because a physical therapist I went to when in America advised it. At the time, I couldn't reach backwards with my left leg at all. It was also to tackle the fact that I didn't like to be close to people. Also, he was the dojo sensai, into aikido, in a big way, as in 7th dan black belt or something, and that is a similar inside job to horse riding, with accepting and directing energy and intent.

I became interested in aikido, enough to want to go a few times, as I had just ridden with Mark Rashid, who said he learned about horses through aikido. I went to Mark's aikido dojo in Colorado and then to this one, in Arizona, with friends, but didn't enjoy the Aikido so much. The sensai in Arizona was saying that he was seeing so many parallels in tango to aikido, and he actually was changing focus. Many of the horse students were doing aikido, I was lucky that the sensai was also a physical therapist, who I had several appointments with, and then lucky that he was seeing the benefits of tango, as tango felt so much more accessible to me.

I was teaching for some years in America, went back for several years running, and I noticed that the aikido students all were easy to teach the inside job to with their horses. They already knew the inside stillness, and intent, the directing of energy. I did some aikido lessons and then tango so I could teach better too. One time I went, I just went to visit friends and do the tango with the sensai, but by that time he was no longer the sensai, he was by then mainly practicing tango and working as a magical physical therapist (and treating my injuries while I was there).

Although, tango is a tough one to learn! If you are looking at it from the whole energy, intent, balance inside and outside perspective.

When I was still teaching and had my own website, I did a blog on tango and what I learned. I actually think it helped me be a better rider. In many ways. In tango, the lady is so much like a horse. Waiting for the invite, for a leader to come and invite, to then take control. The milonga is so much like a collecting ring, many different energies swirling round. A rhythm to your work, but also a rhythm to the whole milonga, or collecting ring.

Amazing how, some partners can direct you and make you more balanced and graceful, but some can stunt you and have you feel blind and clumsy. Some confidently direct you through a busy throng, dancing your dance but confident and sure with their attention and surity passing through touch and feel. Others become distracted and jerky, and you become less confident as to where you will go next.

It was an eye opener, and my horses benefitted.

I tend to dance only with Mr Red now.
		
Click to expand...

That is fascinating, thank you for sharing.


----------



## Red-1 (17 August 2021)

Rigsby did a visit to the local care home. 

They have released some photos on their FB page, but I will just put this one, cropped, one here, for privacy. 




Rigsby was a star, especially for a horse who hasn't done much travel. He didn't put a foot out of place, despite feeling a little excited when we arrived. He soon walked it off, parading in the gardens, before meeting all of the residents for a pet. 

I did feel a little sorry for the organiser as, when I had said I was bringing a "small horse," she had in mind something considerably smaller than Riggers. 

I was also surprised to find that there were many residents who earned their living with horses, both sports and working. It was a lovely afternoon, with a garden party feel.

Rigsby is ace!


----------



## wren123 (17 August 2021)

What a lovely thing to do


----------



## DizzyDoughnut (17 August 2021)

Rigsby is fantastic, he seems to bring happiness to everyone.


----------



## GoldenWillow (18 August 2021)

I love this. A friend's daughter regularly takes her horse to a local care home and the response is heart warming and always brings a tear to my eye.


----------



## Lou27 (18 August 2021)

That photo is precious. Such a beautiful thing to do.


----------



## Red-1 (22 August 2021)

This is Rigsby's thread. I always said that I don't know what made me start it, but that it will be his alone. And it is. But I will include this photo for completeness, as it is about Rigsby. 

Rigsby has a new brovver. From another movver. He is mildly curious, but still more interested in food. He is, however, glad that retirement in the truest sense is near! He will be used as an accompanying hack until the new one is going confidently, but then his job is done.

With the horrors of dealing with a parent with dementia, I became not resilient at all. I lost the fun of horses. I was easily overwhelmed. 

I deliberately scoured Preloved for the most broken horse I could find, but that still had potential to make a gentle ridden horse, and I found Rigsby. In about 20 days' time, he will have been here a year.

I feel that Rigsby has reassembled the shattered pieces. He was not easy, oh no, he was bullish and opinionated. That actually helped me, as I could see that I could still train a horse. He is a master trainer, Rigsby. Threw enough at me that I sometimes felt stretched, but worked with me too. 

The OAP visit was the day before I got the new one. Rigsby's full circle. He was mannerly. He had cast a new life for himself. 

Clever Rigsby. 

Now he is a nanny.


----------



## Miss_Millie (22 August 2021)

Awww how exciting, it looks like they're hitting it off already! 

I've so enjoyed following your thread. It's clear that Rigsby needed you as much as you needed him <3 That year has flown by!


----------



## southerncomfort (22 August 2021)

Really happy for you and Rigsby, and looking forward to hearing all about the newbie. 🙂


----------



## Red-1 (22 August 2021)

Miss_Millie said:



			Awww how exciting, it looks like they're hitting it off already! 

I've so enjoyed following your thread. It's clear that Rigsby needed you as much as you needed him <3 That year has flown by!
		
Click to expand...

It has. We were perfect for each other. He is a little put out that the new one has pinched his stable! But, that stable is the biggest, and the new one is substantially bigger. We have a plan though, a builder is coming in September, supposedly, to build Rigsby a verandah to his stable, so it will have a back door onto a hardstanding area. The same for the new horse. So, they can have privacy in their stables, but independently wander out to scratch necks over a fence outside. It will be good for his old joints to have more space, around 25ft by 12ft outside.


----------



## Red-1 (22 August 2021)

southerncomfort said:



			Really happy for you and Rigsby, and looking forward to hearing all about the newbie. 🙂
		
Click to expand...

I decided not to do a newbie thread. Rigsby's thread can stand though.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (22 August 2021)

Maybe Rigsby will have news about his bruvver to share from time to time?  I am so glad that you felt able to take on another, different, challenge.


----------



## DizzyDoughnut (22 August 2021)

Aww I'm so glad you and Rigsby found each other! I'm sure he'll forgive his new brother for stealing his stable 🤣 especially when he gets his own verandah!


----------



## Miss_Millie (22 August 2021)

Red-1 said:



			It has. We were perfect for each other. He is a little put out that the new one has pinched his stable! But, that stable is the biggest, and the new one is substantially bigger. We have a plan though, a builder is coming in September, supposedly, to build Rigsby a verandah to his stable, so it will have a back door onto a hardstanding area. The same for the new horse. So, they can have privacy in their stables, but independently wander out to scratch necks over a fence outside. It will be good for his old joints to have more space, around 25ft by 12ft outside.
		
Click to expand...

Wowee, what a lucky boy!! Hope you share some photos when the stable renovations are finished


----------



## Red-1 (26 August 2021)

Rigsby is morphing into a very capable babysitter for a very wobbly baby.

A friend came to ride on the arena with us. She has sat on Rigs once before, way back. He hadn't been ridden for about 2 weeks. Other than a quick sit, she hadn't ridden for at least nine months, probably more. So lovely not to have a worry. He is the same ridden or not. The same with any rider. Happy to sit and wait, happy to walk.

He isn't bothered about the new horse, as long as he has food.

Good old Riggers.


----------



## Red-1 (27 August 2021)

Had the farrier today. Rigsby is comfortable on surfaces and grass, but not 100% on the roads. 

I would really like his services as an escort, and it will likely be for further than he an currently manage. 

So he is now shod in front.


----------



## julesjoy (27 August 2021)

Congratulations on the new acquisition. Do you need any particular kind of insurance for the nursing home visits?


----------



## Red-1 (27 August 2021)

julesjoy said:



			Congratulations on the new acquisition. Do you need any particular kind of insurance for the nursing home visits?
		
Click to expand...

No, my horse box was insured as voluntary work, I checked. We are social domestic or pleasure, they thought it would be covered on pleasure anyway, but the voluntary work was certain.

The insurance was checked too, as we weren't paid, they were happy to cover 3rd party as it was for my pleasure, not as some business venture.


----------



## Red-1 (30 August 2021)

Rigsby had the opportunity to try out his fancy new shoes today. First hack for the new horse, Rigsby being the companion to help us. A new chapter for Riggers, with a friend riding him.


----------



## PapaverFollis (30 August 2021)

Clever Rigsby. What a good boy he is.


----------



## Red-1 (30 August 2021)

PapaverFollis said:



			Clever Rigsby. What a good boy he is.
		
Click to expand...

It was my plan when I bought him. Have one to nurse better, no pressure when I was feeling like I couldn't ride. Then a bit of a fun ride to get me back into it. Then escort my new horse, when I got it, then retire. 

He does feel old, truth be told. He only has to walk round a bit. He is mannerly and kind and I can allow all levels of riders to ride. I hope, once the new one is up and running, that he has a long and happy retirement.


----------



## julesjoy (30 August 2021)

Red-1 said:



			No, my horse box was insured as voluntary work, I checked. We are social domestic or pleasure, they thought it would be covered on pleasure anyway, but the voluntary work was certain.

The insurance was checked too, as we weren't paid, they were happy to cover 3rd party as it was for my pleasure, not as some business venture.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you. I've been pondering doing similar with my teenies and thought it would be more complex. That gives me hope.


----------



## Red-1 (30 August 2021)

julesjoy said:



			Thank you. I've been pondering doing similar with my teenies and thought it would be more complex. That gives me hope.
		
Click to expand...

I have 'done' 3 homes now, using 2 well behaved horses. At each one the managers and staff were dead keen. The residents love it. I stopped because of Covid for a while, but would be open to do more now. 

I decided to because a friend in America does it. She too started while her mother was in a home, then continued afterwards. She also has 2 dogs that do visits.


----------



## Red-1 (2 September 2021)

Rigsby was naughty! His halo slipped!

I was leading my new, baby, horse through Rigsby's field. I have been doing this twice daily for a week, ridden through it a few times too. Usually Rigsby just carries on eating because, well... Rigsby. Baby horse is sweet and just walks through. 

Today, Rigsby came over, turned round and started kicking the innocent new baby. 

I made like a screaming banshee woman, especially as I could hear blows landing.

I got them sorted. 

I am happy to say that the new, sweet, horse isn't injured. 

Rigsby has a little cut from where the new baby defended himself. I don't feel sorry for Rigsby, not one bit. Bad Rigsby.


----------



## cauda equina (2 September 2021)

Poor new horse, I'm glad he was ok
I hope you are too, it sounds frightening and horrible

It sounds as if Rigsby was trying to live up to his name


----------



## Bluewaves (2 September 2021)

Could Rigsby be a tiny bit jealous? Poor baby horse.


----------



## Red-1 (2 September 2021)

cauda equina said:



			Poor new horse, I'm glad he was ok
I hope you are too, it sounds frightening and horrible

It sounds as if Rigsby was trying to live up to his name
		
Click to expand...

His passport said rig when I bought him, but the bloods say not a rig. He has been dead steady with the newbie up until today. Really ignored him when leading to and fro. He was due to come in and have a hay net. He is a greedy so and so, I think he was hangry. He did used to live in a mixed heard with no issues.


----------



## DizzyDoughnut (2 September 2021)

Oh no poor baby horse, maybe Rigsby thought he might be there to steal his food!
I've had problems with borrowed cob and my new pony, borrowed cob absolutely hates him and I have no idea why!


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (2 September 2021)

Norty Rigsby 😱😱
Glad no-one was really hurt, little sod. Sounds as though the new horse is just what you need...Rigsby needs to remember which side his bread is buttered and behave..!!!


----------



## Red-1 (10 September 2021)

Rigsby had to have the vet! His wind wasn't good when he came but it seemed stable. He had a prominent heaves line, but he is on dust extracted bedding, soaked hay and loads of ventilation, and his wind has been stable.

Until...

A few weeks ago, he had a cough. It got worse.

Day before yesterday, he coughed so much when I turned him out, I was actually worried. I called the vet, who came next day.

And...

They thought I was making a lot of fuss about a horse who didn't seem particularly sick!

The vet left me with some ventipulmin, not to actually use unless he is bad, as he was OK when the vet saw him! I mean, not a cough all day.

Today he did do a few coughs after we had finished our ride out, so he had some of his medication for the first time.

I am unsure how bad it is that I am so fussy. It was £180 approx for the visit and medication.


----------



## CanteringCarrot (10 September 2021)

I think being "fussy" about a cough is fine. Coughing like that isn't normal.

I've seen too many horses in later stages of COPD/Heaves who possibly wouldn't have been in such poor shape if things were treated and taken care of early (and the horse kept fit and in appropriate conditions). Scarring on the lungs is difficult to deal with. 

A few horses at the yard in another stable have started coughing recently and my allergies kicked into gear, so idk exactly what's going on.


----------



## Red-1 (10 September 2021)

CanteringCarrot said:



			I think being "fussy" about a cough is fine. Coughing like that isn't normal.

I've seen too many horses in later stages of COPD/Heaves who possibly wouldn't have been in such poor shape if things were treated and taken care of early (and the horse kept fit and in appropriate conditions). Scarring on the lungs is difficult to deal with.

A few horses at the yard in another stable have started coughing recently and my allergies kicked into gear, so idk exactly what's going on.
		
Click to expand...

I have heard that it is a bad time for a lot of horses locally. Don't know if it is harvest.


----------



## BBP (10 September 2021)

CanteringCarrot said:



			I think being "fussy" about a cough is fine. Coughing like that isn't normal.

I've seen too many horses in later stages of COPD/Heaves who possibly wouldn't have been in such poor shape if things were treated and taken care of early (and the horse kept fit and in appropriate conditions). Scarring on the lungs is difficult to deal with. 

A few horses at the yard in another stable have started coughing recently and my allergies kicked into gear, so idk exactly what's going on.
		
Click to expand...

Completely agree, lost my little pony last week thanks to COPD that became unmanageable. Came to us 6 years ago allergic to absolutely everything and lungs and lungs already shot to pieces. Constant battle of finding the perfect dust free, spore free forage, couldn’t even have a stem of hay without setting him off coughing hard but then allergic to pollen, harvest dust, rust on grass and any kind of chemical in the air. Hard life for a horse but we kept him happy. I found him one morning having an acute attack, heart rate 100, respiration 60-70 per min. Although we got him stabilised his lung function was then not sufficient to have any quality of life so said goodbye.


----------



## GoldenWillow (10 September 2021)

I'm another who thinks  being 'fussy' about a cough is fine especially when you know your horse and know what's 'normal' and what isn't for them. September often seems to be a bad time of year for summer allergy equine asthma.


----------



## PapaverFollis (10 September 2021)

An allergy probably.  Granny horse was bad with mould spores and I think autumn is the time for those I'm the general environment.  I found NAF Respirator Boost to be really effective.


----------



## Red-1 (11 September 2021)

PapaverFollis said:



			An allergy probably.  Granny horse was bad with mould spores and I think autumn is the time for those I'm the general environment.  I found NAF Respirator Boost to be really effective.
		
Click to expand...

I had him on that for 2 weeks already, it was my first thing. It did damp the response down somewhat, but I still wasn't satisfied, so had the vet. He had his first Ventipulmin yesterday. I was surprised that he isn't supposed to be on a preventative dose, but the vet thought it wasn't serious enough to actually start him on it, except at any time he had an actual coughing episode. Apparently his lungs don't sound that bad.

Rode him out last night, just a walk around the block, he was fine until, bizarrely, we stopped. He had about 20 coughs then, then was fine for the rest of the evening. He had the medicine though. He is out at night, outside the bedroom window, and I heard one more set of coughs in the night, about 10 coughs. So, I think he can have some more today.

Mr Red says to wash the nets again. I do wash them, but they are due. They quickly get yakky as all his hay is soaked.


----------



## laura_nash (11 September 2021)

My old cob sounds similar to Rigsby breathing-wise and I keep a tub of ventipulmin handy so I can give it ASAP when needed.  I find if I do that, I can get on top of it quickly and it doesn't get worse.  When I use it all up I just ring the vet for another tub, usually about one every 2-3 years.


----------



## Red-1 (11 September 2021)

laura_nash said:



			My old cob sounds similar to Rigsby breathing-wise and I keep a tub of ventipulmin handy so I can give it ASAP when needed.  I find if I do that, I can get on top of it quickly and it doesn't get worse.  When I use it all up I just ring the vet for another tub, usually about one every 2-3 years.
		
Click to expand...

Out of interest, how much is a tub? Mr Red was in charge, and I only know it was £180 for the visit and a tub.


----------



## Red-1 (11 September 2021)

BBP said:



			Completely agree, lost my little pony last week thanks to COPD that became unmanageable. Came to us 6 years ago allergic to absolutely everything and lungs and lungs already shot to pieces. Constant battle of finding the perfect dust free, spore free forage, couldn’t even have a stem of hay without setting him off coughing hard but then allergic to pollen, harvest dust, rust on grass and any kind of chemical in the air. Hard life for a horse but we kept him happy. I found him one morning having an acute attack, heart rate 100, respiration 60-70 per min. Although we got him stabilised his lung function was then not sufficient to have any quality of life so said goodbye.
		
Click to expand...

I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## Red-1 (11 September 2021)

Just done him this morning, not a single cough. Not even when having his grazing muzzle fitted, which is a pinch point.

I have heard that moulds and fungi have been growing prolifically this year. I hope we damp it down until it passes, then we can have a lull before next year.


----------



## Red-1 (13 September 2021)

Yesterday Riggers did his nannying job out hacking. He is ace, sweet enough to have a variety of riders, although this rider is actually a retired pro, as I wanted someone handy for our first few outings. We met a motorbike, a runner, cyclist, cars, a trailer, went onto a stubble field. All the way Rigsby held the outer spot and showed the new baby how a properly educated horse behaves. 

He didn't cough all day, so, following the vets instructions, he didn't have any medication. However, this morning he did again cough, so I wonder if he would be better medicated for a week solid so it really calms down. I am a lot happier knowing that a couple of measures of Ventipulmin was enough to halt the coughing altogether though.


----------



## PapaverFollis (13 September 2021)

Oh he's a good boy. ❤ Baby horse looks lovely too. What knee boots is he/she wearing? They look fluffy and comfortable!


----------



## Red-1 (13 September 2021)

PapaverFollis said:



			Oh he's a good boy. ❤ Baby horse looks lovely too. What knee boots is he/she wearing? They look fluffy and comfortable!
		
Click to expand...

No fluff, just shell and neoprene. I can't remember the make, they were about £12 from ebay! I thought them worthwhile at present as he has the attention span of a gnat and hasn't found his balance yet. He is likely to stop to scratch and forget to also stop his body and topple over LOL.


----------



## Red-1 (13 September 2021)

Although Homer isn't having a thread, I have done a write up on the Covid purchases thread.


----------



## CanteringCarrot (13 September 2021)

I've usually been told to give the Ventipulmin consistently. Either for a week or two straight, or until it runs out.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (13 September 2021)

What a good sensible chap Riggers is!  Homer looks very much like my late IDx mare, although she was 16.3hh and he looks to be about the same height as Rigsby.  I'm sure you will enjoy him.


----------



## Red-1 (13 September 2021)

CanteringCarrot said:



			I've usually been told to give the Ventipulmin consistently. Either for a week or two straight, or until it runs out.
		
Click to expand...

I think it may be because, when the vet came, he said there was  nothing to see or hear. No coughing and lungs not that bad. I will put him on it for a week, I think.


----------



## BBP (13 September 2021)

Red-1 said:



			I think it may be because, when the vet came, he said there was  nothing to see or hear. No coughing and lungs not that bad. I will put him on it for a week, I think.
		
Click to expand...

Just check, as I’m sure I read when I was looking for my copd pony, that studies are showing that sustained use (even for 2 weeks) can result in desensitisation to the active ingredient. Which might be why advice now is not to feed it daily unless the horse is really bad. I might be wrong as I looked a while ago.


----------



## Red-1 (13 September 2021)

BBP said:



			Just check, as I’m sure I read when I was looking for my copd pony, that studies are showing that sustained use (even for 2 weeks) can result in desensitisation to the active ingredient. Which might be why advice now is not to feed it daily unless the horse is really bad. I might be wrong as I looked a while ago.
		
Click to expand...

That would make sense. The vet did say that they can become immune to the effects, but not that it would only take 2 weeks. I gave a half dose today, as he was only coughing half as much.

A wise herbal-aware friend said to try some mullien tea, so he will be trying that as a preventative. She has a large rescue, many elderly horses, and uses it with great success, so I will swap to that tomorrow and see if it works for him. It arrived today. That way, if it gets worse, he will ahve the Ventipulmin in reserve.


----------



## Red-1 (13 September 2021)

Pearlsasinger said:



			What a good sensible chap Riggers is!  Homer looks very much like my late IDx mare, although she was 16.3hh and he looks to be about the same height as Rigsby.  I'm sure you will enjoy him.
		
Click to expand...

He is 15.3, and only 4, so I am thinking he will level off at 16.1, eventually. He rides bigger than 15.3 though, so even if he doesn't grow any more, that is fine.


----------



## GoldenWillow (13 September 2021)

How I was told to use ventipulmin for my copd (equine asthma) mare was to use it for 5 - 7 days or longer if needed. She had many tubs of it over 4 years and it was only the last year that it failed to have any effect. That was 12+ years ago so thinking may have changed but Joey has occasionally needed it, mainly before we started with nebuliser, and the advice was to use for 5 - 7 days again (different vet practice)  and he has responded quickly with it every time.


----------



## laura_nash (13 September 2021)

Red-1 said:



			Out of interest, how much is a tub? Mr Red was in charge, and I only know it was £180 for the visit and a tub.
		
Click to expand...

My last one was €100 (last year).


----------



## laura_nash (13 September 2021)

GoldenWillow said:



			How I was told to use ventipulmin for my copd (equine asthma) mare was to use it for 5 - 7 days or longer if needed. She had many tubs of it over 4 years and it was only the last year that it failed to have any effect. That was 12+ years ago so thinking may have changed but Joey has occasionally needed it, mainly before we started with nebuliser, and the advice was to use for 5 - 7 days again (different vet practice)  and he has responded quickly with it every time.
		
Click to expand...

I tend to only use it for a day or two in conjunction with a management change (usually stopping all hay and switching fields), but if I can't change the management enough, like last year when he had to be stabled due to an injury, then I'll have him on it longer, I think it was around 9 days that time, and I haven't noticed it becomes less effective.


----------



## GoldenWillow (14 September 2021)

Forgot to say, my last tub was around £80 but it would be 3+ years ago. You can get it a lot cheaper online with a prescription but I've, touches wood frantically, only needed the odd tub for J so it hasn't been worth it.


----------



## jnb (14 September 2021)

Just a thought, does the muzzle accumulate any gunk? I'm guessing you already clean it / wash it out but possibly wouldn't help.


----------



## Red-1 (14 September 2021)

jnb said:



			Just a thought, does the muzzle accumulate any gunk? I'm guessing you already clean it / wash it out but possibly wouldn't help.
		
Click to expand...

I can do,  but I have cleaned it, the water trug, his haynets...


----------



## Red-1 (21 September 2021)

Harvesting going on all around us, Rigsby is fine, but we are hitting the Ventipulmin hard! The vet is coming back out on Thursday, I am still wondering about antihistimines as well as/instead of the Ventipulmin. 

For the moment, however, he is happy. When his asthma flared he dropped weight dramatically in a week. He has more or less replaced it now, and looks OK. 

I rode him out a couple of times this week, he was fine. Today a friend rode him out with me and the new lad, so we could try riding somewhere new. 

Rigsby was on top form, mannerly, patient, obedient. He led over the step through gate, past the tractor, waited while we stared at a cyclist. He was ace. Good old Riggers!


----------



## Red-1 (22 September 2021)

Oh, and I forgot to say, Sunday was our one year ownerversary!


----------



## Emilieu (22 September 2021)

Happy ownerversary. I love to see a Riggers update pop up 🥰


----------



## rabatsa (22 September 2021)

You should do a collage of one year in pictures for him.


----------



## Red-1 (22 September 2021)

rabatsa said:



			You should do a collage of one year in pictures for him.
		
Click to expand...

That is a really good idea. I have sent regular photos to his previous owner, so there is a collection of relevant photos all gathered in my Wattsapp file.


----------



## ycbm (22 September 2021)

A year already?  Oh my,  where has time gone? 
.


----------



## Red-1 (24 September 2021)

Yesterday, Rigsby had his final vaccination to out him back in date, as well as dentistry. He also has his passport changed to my name, with him as a GELDING (as opposed to rig, which is what it said when he came) and his new name. It feels special that he is finally all up to date and correct. 

He was super for the dentist, polite and a total dude. His buffalo skin didn't feel the injection.

We are trying anti histamine for his cough, as the Ventipulmin will apparently only work for 2 tubs worth  before losing its effectiveness and then he would need a break. He had 9 last night and 9 this morning, it seems to have made a difference. So much so, I have risked him with no Ventipulmin. If it continues to work, the vet has recommended I start him on it as a pre-emptive thing next August 1st! 

The vet was very kind and patient, left both Rigsby and the new baby feeling good about it all. I love a vet who tries to help train the horse to accept these procedures rather than reach straight for a sedative. To play my part, I offer to pay them to do a training session, followed by more than one treatment, so the vet is being paid for their time. For feet, worming clipping etc, I do my own training, but for teeth and injections, I do kind of need the assistance of a patient vet. 

Photos below, the second one is because Riggers has cavities! Not bad enough to need treatment, and not that uncommon, but the first time I have seen them.


----------



## Red-1 (25 September 2021)

At least a month's worth! Thank goodness for Amazon.

No Ventipulmin since the day before the vet visited, and barely a cough. His breathing looks less laboured too.

I have no idea why anti-histamines are not used more for horses with allergy?

Early days, but long may it continue.


----------



## GoldenWillow (25 September 2021)

That's brilliant that they're making such a difference to him.

From my experiences with two vet practices neither of them had had success with them treating allergies, one was very dismissive of them (in hindsight probably because they wouldn't make any money out of it I it worked), the other said it was worth trying but they had not seen any real success with them. I've tried them on two equine asthma horses, cetirizine and loratadine with unfortunately no improvement. I didn't try chlorfenamine as I know they can cause drowsiness in humans and didn't want to risk it causing it in the horse (I don't know if it actually would).


----------



## Red-1 (4 October 2021)

And suddenly, with the advent of rain, Rigsby's breathing has returned to normal! 

I am talking, no need for any medication. 

A photo from today, Rigsby's new rider, on an arena hire, to accompany me and the baby horse. Before he went over there, we did some schooling at home, and he had a walk, trot and canter. Canter!!! Even after a canter, he gave 2 very soft coughs, and back to normal. 

He just looks more perky and happier. 

As does his rider, but then, she is riding the wonderful Riggers. I owe him so  much, and I appreciate friends to ride out with too.


----------



## DizzyDoughnut (4 October 2021)

He's looking fantastic!


----------



## Red-1 (4 October 2021)

DizzyDoughnut said:



			He's looking fantastic!
		
Click to expand...

He IS fantastic!!!


----------



## BBP (4 October 2021)

Red-1 said:



			And suddenly, with the advent of rain, Rigsby's breathing has returned to normal! 

I am talking, no need for any medication. 

A photo from today, Rigsby's new rider, on an arena hire, to accompany me and the baby horse. Before he went over there, we did some schooling at home, and he had a walk, trot and canter. Canter!!! Even after a canter, he gave 2 very soft coughs, and back to normal. 

He just looks more perky and happier. 

As does his rider, but then, she is riding the wonderful Riggers. I owe him so  much, and I appreciate friends to ride out with too. 
View attachment 80517

Click to expand...

I somehow haven’t followed this thread in my time away from HHO, he’s flipping gorgeous!! (I’d seen the bits about his breathing but missed the pictures)


----------



## crazyandme (4 October 2021)

His fuzzy face <3


----------



## Red-1 (4 October 2021)

BBP said:



			I somehow haven’t followed this thread in my time away from HHO, he’s flipping gorgeous!!
		
Click to expand...

I owe him. He has given me back something I lost....


----------



## AdorableAlice (4 October 2021)

His breathing might have returned to normal now harvest is over and we have had some rain to dampen the dust down.

I have a mare that struggled in the heat and through harvest time and she was on dilatarol.  Back to normal now and no meds needed.


----------



## palo1 (4 October 2021)

GoldenWillow said:



			That's brilliant that they're making such a difference to him.

From my experiences with two vet practices neither of them had had success with them treating allergies, one was very dismissive of them (in hindsight probably because they wouldn't make any money out of it I it worked), the other said it was worth trying but they had not seen any real success with them. I've tried them on two equine asthma horses, cetirizine and loratadine with unfortunately no improvement. I didn't try chlorfenamine as I know they can cause drowsiness in humans and didn't want to risk it causing it in the horse (I don't know if it actually would).
		
Click to expand...

From what I understand, the reason there isn't much enthusiasm for anti-histamines for horses is because horses' histamine response system works differently to humans.  However, that doesn't explain why they do help some horses!


----------



## Red-1 (5 October 2021)

AdorableAlice said:



			His breathing might have returned to normal now harvest is over and we have had some rain to dampen the dust down.

I have a mare that struggled in the heat and through harvest time and she was on dilatarol.  Back to normal now and no meds needed.
		
Click to expand...

That was our hope. Just to see him through this bout, and hope that next year isn't as bad. With his history, I want to avoid steroids of any type, but fear that next year he will need a nebuliser, if it is as bad. 

You can only do your best!


----------



## Red-1 (5 October 2021)

palo1 said:



			From what I understand, the reason there isn't much enthusiasm for anti-histamines for horses is because horses' histamine response system works differently to humans.  However, that doesn't explain why they do help some horses!
		
Click to expand...

My vet said that they are more successful if used before it starts, so he will move onto them on 1st August next year, even if asymptomatic. 

They did seem to help this year too, but it was nearing the end of harvest when he went onto them, so who knows? 

I do know that it was nice to see the extra effort on exhalation stop, and that he is a lot more energetic!


----------



## ycbm (5 October 2021)

He's looking well Red 👍
.


----------



## Red-1 (5 October 2021)

ycbm said:



			He's looking well Red 👍
.
		
Click to expand...

He, suddenly, feels great too. I was so worried about him with the breathing: three separate vets have examined him and thought his lungs weren't that bad (all equine vets too) yet I knew it was affecting him really badly. He suddenly needed a stack more food, his breathing might not have been noisy but it was laboured. His actual asthma attacks were frightening. 

Now, he has regained his sense of humour! He has twice burst out of his stable when we have been attending to him, he walked off when his new rider got on, and he really relished it! Haha, he said, I gotcha!


----------



## cauda equina (5 October 2021)

It's lovely when they let you know how well they feel!


----------



## BBP (5 October 2021)

Red-1 said:



			My vet said that they are more successful if used before it starts, so he will move onto them on 1st August next year, even if asymptomatic. 

They did seem to help this year too, but it was nearing the end of harvest when he went onto them, so who knows? 

I do know that it was nice to see the extra effort on exhalation stop, and that he is a lot more energetic!
		
Click to expand...

BBP is on antihistamines pretty much March to October. Not sure how good they are for health taken for so long but they make the world of difference to him (his breathing is fine but it’s like he gets allergy headaches, he head flicks and is utterly miserable in summer without them)


----------



## Red-1 (10 October 2021)

I have started a blog about Rigs and the new man. It is for a feed company so I can't share on here. If you are interested, PM and I will give the link.


----------



## ycbm (10 October 2021)

BBP said:



			BBP is on antihistamines pretty much March to October. Not sure how good they are for health taken for so long but they make the world of difference to him (his breathing is fine but it’s like he gets allergy headaches, he head flicks and is utterly miserable in summer without them)
		
Click to expand...

I'm on antihistsmines permanently to suppress asthma aggravated by a cat allergy.  My doc told me there is no evidence that it is harmful long term.  I hope that's the same with horses..


----------



## Red-1 (10 October 2021)

BBP said:



			BBP is on antihistamines pretty much March to October. Not sure how good they are for health taken for so long but they make the world of difference to him (his breathing is fine but it’s like he gets allergy headaches, he head flicks and is utterly miserable in summer without them)
		
Click to expand...

I hope it will be just August to October.


----------



## Red-1 (11 October 2021)

ycbm said:



			I'm on antihistsmines permanently to suppress asthma aggravated by a cat allergy.  My doc told me there is no evidence that it is harmful long term.  I hope that's the same with horses..
		
Click to expand...

That is interesting to know. Mr Red had awful allergies and was on a huge number of antihistamines until he had the steroid injection a few times. That seemed to cure it long term.


----------



## BBP (11 October 2021)

ycbm said:



			I'm on antihistsmines permanently to suppress asthma aggravated by a cat allergy.  My doc told me there is no evidence that it is harmful long term.  I hope that's the same with horses..
		
Click to expand...

That’s good to hear. I hope so too. He’s so miserable without them that his quality of life in the moment is worth it.


----------



## I'm Dun (11 October 2021)

My dog has been on them for about 6yrs with no noticeable side effects and hes getting on a bit now!


----------



## SaddlePsych'D (13 October 2021)

Just sharing the blog post link here, as I'm not affiliated in any way to the feed company. Simply enjoyed the read and photos as I'm sure many will and looking forward to the intro the the new boy post 

https://www.fulmart.co.uk/blog/post.php?s=2021-10-04-red-upbeat-before-the-before


----------



## Red-1 (13 October 2021)

SaddlePsych'D said:



			Just sharing the blog post link here, as I'm not affiliated in any way to the feed company. Simply enjoyed the read and photos as I'm sure many will and looking forward to the intro the the new boy post 

https://www.fulmart.co.uk/blog/post.php?s=2021-10-04-red-upbeat-before-the-before

Click to expand...

Thank you for your positive vibe. 

The new boy today did his very first dressage clinic. But, is having to move out tomorrow temporarily because we have builders in. Rigs can stay at home though because 1. posh yard doesn't do soaked hay usually. 2. He could live out in the arena if necessary.  3. I like having him around. 4. Mum's internment of ashes is coming up, and (spoiler) Rigsby *may* have a starring role.


----------



## McFluff (13 October 2021)

Lovely blog Red, thanks for sharing SPD


----------



## DizzyDoughnut (13 October 2021)

Brilliant blog, I love reading about Rigsby it makes me feel all warm and fuzzy that you found each other, he's such a lucky horse!


----------



## j1ffy (14 October 2021)

SaddlePsych'D said:



			Just sharing the blog post link here, as I'm not affiliated in any way to the feed company. Simply enjoyed the read and photos as I'm sure many will and looking forward to the intro the the new boy post 

https://www.fulmart.co.uk/blog/post.php?s=2021-10-04-red-upbeat-before-the-before

Click to expand...

The blog has put a lump in my throat and a tear in my eye - what a well-written, beautiful, warm and honest story. Please give Rigsby a hug from me x


----------



## chaps89 (14 October 2021)

What a lovely blog 💕


----------



## Red-1 (17 October 2021)

Rigsby's breathing has been good, he is up for anything, but we have builders in so he has done nothing for 2 weeks, until today. Well, nothing other than supervise the builders. He was very interested in the pouring of concrete and was every bit the site manager. Since his breathing improved, he has been putting weight back on. He is as far as it wants to be now, so his hay will be cut again to maintenance.

It is coming up to mum's internment in the churchyard. Today, I practiced the route with Rigsby and timed it. 15 minutes dead (pardon the pun).

I know this is the right thing, to carry mum there on Rigsby (ashes, obviously, not a whole body!) for her last journey, as it felt very moving just in today's walk round.

I  even wondered how I would manage when it was time to hand the ashes over after such a personal time on the journey; now that would be a first for the vicar, I'm sure. a relative refusing to allow the ashes to be interned on the day.

I  shed a tear on the way home.

I took a couple of photos on our practice run, to send to his previous owner, who had messaged enquiring about him. He is wearing a Kimblewick as he has 2 very petite riders, and I don't want any misunderstandings.


----------



## southerncomfort (17 October 2021)

That sounds like a lovely way to honour your mum Red.


----------



## ycbm (17 October 2021)

What a fabulous way for Rigsby  to continue to help you with dealing with the loss of your mother.  It quite brought a tear to my eye,  Red.
.


----------



## Red-1 (24 October 2021)

Building work has not gone well, lost the builders with the work only half done. The yard was dug up, the lawn like a swamp, no drainage, lost cash etc... However, some heroic people have stepped in and we almost have a functional yard. Thank goodness for nice people!

Rigs hasn't been ridden since last weekend, it has been too frantic with builders, work, Homer in the next county who does need riding, no parking... but, today, Rigs has been trimmed on his legs and had a leg, mane and tail wash ready to carry mum's ashes to the church tomorrow. I have a bugler booked as well. I have also cleaned tack, polished my boots, got my clothes ready and arranged for Rigs to be brought home during the service. 

Super little horse. I trust him to carry a large and heavy bag with no practice. He will be fine (unless he thinks it contains food LOL).


----------



## chaps89 (24 October 2021)

I hope everything goes as well as it can do for you tomorrow @Red-1 
It feels fitting that Rigsby will be there with you


----------



## Emilieu (24 October 2021)

Hope everything goes well. Glad you have Rigsby to help you. 
I really enjoyed your blog post.


----------



## eahotson (25 October 2021)

Your blog is fantastic.


----------



## Red-1 (25 October 2021)

Thank you all. Yes, it does seem fitting for Rigs to be there. And the dogs: we bought them red jackets as red was mum's colour. 

Rigs has had a good brush and is out munching.


----------



## southerncomfort (25 October 2021)

Will be thinking of you today. X


----------



## Roxylola (25 October 2021)

Thinking of you Red, hope it all goes well today for you


----------



## AandK (25 October 2021)

Thinking of you today Red-1, I have no doubt Rigsby will do you proud.


----------



## Fraggle2 (25 October 2021)

Thoughts are with you today.


----------



## Red-1 (25 October 2021)

The internment was perfect. Rigsby was perfect. The weather was, service was, the dogs being there, the bugle, the vicar and good friends. All perfect.


----------



## SaddlePsych'D (25 October 2021)

Have been thinking of you today Red. So pleased it went well.


----------



## Red-1 (25 October 2021)

I felt so lucky, living in a wonderful, small village, where I could ride to the church. So lucky to have Mr Red, the dogs and Rigsby. Lucky to have friends who would look after Riggers during the service, and run him home.


----------



## GoldenWillow (25 October 2021)

So pleased it went so well x


----------



## DizzyDoughnut (25 October 2021)

So glad it went well, as ever Rigsby is amazing! x


----------



## Emilieu (25 October 2021)

So pleased ❤️


----------



## Red-1 (27 October 2021)

We didn't make it out for a meal after the internment, because... drum roll... we had concrete!

The yard has been in such disarray. It has made a hard time even harder. But, after drying, the concrete is now usable, the yard is restored!

Such a relief.

From this... 



Which is how it looked when we lost the builders last week.

To this...




Which I took last night. 

There are some truly good people out there, four (un)caped heroes sorted it out for us. I was, and am, blown away by their kindness.


----------



## Red-1 (30 October 2021)

I just did a thread about this, but will reproduce it here... 

Since having Rigsby, I have learned more about EMS and laminitis than I ever imagined. It has, by enlarge, been a success. He was dieted, under vets supervision, and then tested on the caro sugar test as able to have sugars, EMS reading down from in the hundreds to in the teens. We got him up to 4 hours in a field muzzled, 1 hour not, and called it good for the year as he is now back on hardstanding whilst we transfer from soaked hay to high fibre haylage.

I have been uneasy though. He is often hungry. I am in loads of FB groups, and it is generally accepted that EMS/laminitic horses have to be hungry. I have fed straw as a belly filler, which helps, but then the straw is full of chemicals, so not ideal.

I read a post on one of the FB groups last night, saying that the owner had contacted Forage Plus for advice. They advised to use Topline Plus balancer. The owner was alarmed, surely that would bring on lami? The nutritionist said not, that horses on a soaked hay/light diet needed protein to stop feeling hungry.

It was like a light bulb!

On another thread I started, I charted my success with the Noom program. I had already lost a stack of weight by myself, but had stuck ay 11 1/2 stone. Using Noom, I have smashed it. Down to 9st3lbs. The strange thing is, it felt effortless. I was never hungry. The secret? Amongst a lot of other stuff, I had increased my protein. When I was stuck, extra protein had unstuck me. The Forage Plus thing made complete sense to me.

But, I fear lami with Rigsby, so would no way simply follow a random FB post for advice.

I headed over to the web page, and yes, the product does say it is suitable for laminitics.

Topline Plus | Protein for Horses | Forageplus

I will copy some of the blurb..........................

"
*Why Feed Horses Topline Plus?*
Some forages are low in available protein and a range of amino acids due to a complicated interaction between nitrogen and sulphur levels in the soil. Many horses benefit from an increase in protein for muscle development.

Extra protein can help with poor topline but also lethargy problems and poor hoof and skin quality. Topline Plus enables you to target supplementation without including extra calories and can suppress overeating from good doer types. Your horse can therefore continue to enjoy ad-lib hay without the added calorie concerns that feeding more compound feed would entail.

Naturally contains 85.9% protein.

No added sugar

Provides 75 grams of protein per 100 grams of the product

*Which horses will benefit from the addition of Topline Plus?*

Those on a reduced hay ratio due to needing to lose weight.
Horses with poor topline or body condition needing muscle building.
Laminitis prone horses needing a very low sugar and starch protein source due to high sugar sensitivity.
Older horses which are struggling to maintain top line and body condition score.
Horses that have access to low protein levels in the forage they are eating, can be determined from a nutritional and mineral analysis of hay or haylage.
Those on a pure winter grass diet when protein levels can be low and contribute to hoof and skin issues.
Horses with poor hoof wall connection and or cracks. Barefoot horses in particular will benefit with stronger soles and white line connection.
Ponies & Horses on a heavy exercise program.
Young horses on a forage-based diet needing protein for optimum growth.
Pregnant or lactating mares on a forage-based diet who need high protein requirements.
..................................................................."

I have ordered some.

Rigsby's hunger has been the only thing that has bothered me. He is sound. I don't like him looking skinny, but can get my head round that, as I am now skinny and it actually feels good! Ribs showing doesn't hurt, but hunger does. Noom helped me get slim without hunger due to protein.

If anyone else wants to try this, I will report back.

If anyone wants to try it now, here is a 10% discount code...

*REFYZEHF7929Q*

I sincerely hope this helps Rigs be satisfied. It did for me, I am a bit "facepalm" that I didn't think of it earlier.


----------



## GoldenWillow (30 October 2021)

Red-1 said:



			I just did a thread about this, but will reproduce it here...

Since having Rigsby, I have learned more about EMS and laminitis than I ever imagined. It has, by enlarge, been a success. He was dieted, under vets supervision, and then tested on the caro sugar test as able to have sugars, EMS reading down from in the hundreds to in the teens. We got him up to 4 hours in a field muzzled, 1 hour not, and called it good for the year as he is now back on hardstanding whilst we transfer from soaked hay to high fibre haylage.

I have been uneasy though. He is often hungry. I am in loads of FB groups, and it is generally accepted that EMS/laminitic horses have to be hungry. I have fed straw as a belly filler, which helps, but then the straw is full of chemicals, so not ideal.

I read a post on one of the FB groups last night, saying that the owner had contacted Forage Plus for advice. They advised to use Topline Plus balancer. The owner was alarmed, surely that would bring on lami? The nutritionist said not, that horses on a soaked hay/light diet needed protein to stop feeling hungry.

It was like a light bulb!

On another thread I started, I charted my success with the Noom program. I had already lost a stack of weight by myself, but had stuck ay 11 1/2 stone. Using Noom, I have smashed it. Down to 9st3lbs. The strange thing is, it felt effortless. I was never hungry. The secret? Amongst a lot of other stuff, I had increased my protein. When I was stuck, extra protein had unstuck me. The Forage Plus thing made complete sense to me.

But, I fear lami with Rigsby, so would no way simply follow a random FB post for advice.

I headed over to the web page, and yes, the product does say it is suitable for laminitics.

Topline Plus | Protein for Horses | Forageplus

I will copy some of the blurb..........................

"
*Why Feed Horses Topline Plus?*
Some forages are low in available protein and a range of amino acids due to a complicated interaction between nitrogen and sulphur levels in the soil. Many horses benefit from an increase in protein for muscle development.

Extra protein can help with poor topline but also lethargy problems and poor hoof and skin quality. Topline Plus enables you to target supplementation without including extra calories and can suppress overeating from good doer types. Your horse can therefore continue to enjoy ad-lib hay without the added calorie concerns that feeding more compound feed would entail.

Naturally contains 85.9% protein.

No added sugar

Provides 75 grams of protein per 100 grams of the product

*Which horses will benefit from the addition of Topline Plus?*

Those on a reduced hay ratio due to needing to lose weight.
Horses with poor topline or body condition needing muscle building.
Laminitis prone horses needing a very low sugar and starch protein source due to high sugar sensitivity.
Older horses which are struggling to maintain top line and body condition score.
Horses that have access to low protein levels in the forage they are eating, can be determined from a nutritional and mineral analysis of hay or haylage.
Those on a pure winter grass diet when protein levels can be low and contribute to hoof and skin issues.
Horses with poor hoof wall connection and or cracks. Barefoot horses in particular will benefit with stronger soles and white line connection.
Ponies & Horses on a heavy exercise program.
Young horses on a forage-based diet needing protein for optimum growth.
Pregnant or lactating mares on a forage-based diet who need high protein requirements.
..................................................................."

I have ordered some.

Rigsby's hunger has been the only thing that has bothered me. He is sound. I don't like him looking skinny, but can get my head round that, as I am now skinny and it actually feels good! Ribs showing doesn't hurt, but hunger does. Noom helped me get slim without hunger due to protein.

If anyone else wants to try this, I will report back.

If anyone wants to try it now, here is a 10% discount code...

*REFYZEHF7929Q*

I sincerely hope this helps Rigs be satisfied. It did for me, I am a bit "facepalm" that I didn't think of it earlier.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you, I've found this very interesting and look forward to see how Rigsby gets on with it and if it makes a difference.


----------



## Red-1 (1 November 2021)

Rigsby doesn't understand the clocks changing. 

He thought I was late.

It had got dark.

Rigsby was cross.

Rigsby was VERY cross. 

I got home and he was galloping circles, tea was late. Grrrr,

I took a video, here are some screenshots of the angry man!


----------



## Pearlsasinger (1 November 2021)

I've only just caught with your thread, Red.  I'm glad that the interment went well and that your yard is restored to order.   I don't know how you dare be late with Riggers' tea!   The protein thing definitely makes sense.


----------



## GoldenWillow (2 November 2021)

I'm on Rigsby's side, I feel like my tea has been late since the clocks changed as well, although I don't move as well as Rigsby!


----------



## Squeak (2 November 2021)

Agreed, managing to wait until 12 for lunch was quite a challenge today.  Glad the internment went well and that the yard is fixed again.  Hopefully the next couple of weeks will be a bit easier!


----------



## Red-1 (3 November 2021)

More stress. Got home from work and found the tree surgeons hard at work. I wasn't expecting them until next week!

Rigsby apparently ran round the first few branches that fell beside his turnout, but by the time I got home he had come to terms with it and was in full site manager mode. This is him examining the wood shredder. It was extremely loud, and apparently very interesting.




On the bright side, his tea was served at an acceptable time!


----------



## Miss_Millie (5 November 2021)

@Red-1 you have probably mentioned this somewhere on your thread, but how tall is the lovely Rigsby? I was laughing out loud at him being cross with you when the clocks changed! Love following this thread.


----------



## Red-1 (6 November 2021)

Miss_Millie said:



@Red-1 you have probably mentioned this somewhere on your thread, but how tall is the lovely Rigsby? I was laughing out loud at him being cross with you when the clocks changed! Love following this thread.
		
Click to expand...

Hi, he measures 15.1 on the stick, but he is a bit sway backed and not very long, so feels small for that. The new boy only measures 15.3 and a bit, but he feels huge in comparison.

Rigs does scold me somewhat. We went to a firework party last night, so he had an extra, small, interim net as we left, then a proper late, late net when we got back... but breakfast was delayed as I had a lie in. He is usually fed at 6am, but didn't tuck in until 8am. I mentioned, before I had even opened the kitchen door, that I was about to get a telling off. I did. The time without food was the same, but he was very cross.

The builders all love him. He woofles down his nose at them and supervises every move they make.

I am quite excited as, after 2 weeks we are now on 50/50 soaked hay and haylage in the big forage swap. On Monday we will be 75/25! Soon, soaking hay will be gone - just in time for the frosts!!!


----------



## Red-1 (11 November 2021)

The main building work is done, tonight Rigs had his first taste of his stable with veranda. He loved it! Took to trotting in and out, sampling his hay, his freedom, a bit of grass stolen through the fence... 

Also today, Homer came back home from his holiday (because of the building work). Rigsby was unimpressed, but I am relieved. 

If anyone is interested, Homer's blog is now on, send me a PM to share the blog if you are interested, as I don't want reporting for advertising!


----------



## Sam_J (11 November 2021)

I read your first blog post and really enjoyed it, but couldn't see anywhere to give it a like...


----------



## Red-1 (12 November 2021)

Sam_J said:



			I read your first blog post and really enjoyed it, but couldn't see anywhere to give it a like...
		
Click to expand...

I will send you a link, they didn't put the first one up in the normal way. The link I will send is to the article on FB, that is where it can be 'liked'. 

They have also enabled it so people can comment on the blog, on their web site. As it will be ups and downs with a new baby, I hope people are kind!!!


----------



## jnb (12 November 2021)

@Red-1 I'm sure if you just said xxxxx FB page H&H couldn't object, so we can all go and read the Blog? Would love something to take my mind off my OH's impending hip surgery, and my impeccably-timed bad back (plus rehab horse & crazy busy job)
Thank you


----------



## southerncomfort (12 November 2021)

Yes I would love to read it too!


----------



## Bluewaves (12 November 2021)

I've just read your latest blog. Homer has the sweetest face ever. I'm glad you've got him. He will really enjoy life with you.


----------



## Fraggle2 (12 November 2021)

https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=4481251721922201&id=163008890413194
Think I might of found it. 🤔


----------



## Red-1 (12 November 2021)

jnb said:



@Red-1 I'm sure if you just said xxxxx FB page H&H couldn't object, so we can all go and read the Blog? Would love something to take my mind off my OH's impending hip surgery, and my impeccably-timed bad back (plus rehab horse & crazy busy job)
Thank you
		
Click to expand...

Fraggle2 has found it and linked.


----------



## Red-1 (12 November 2021)

southerncomfort said:



			Yes I would love to read it too!
		
Click to expand...

Fraggle2 has found it and linked ^^^


----------



## Red-1 (13 November 2021)

Rigsby in heaven, on his patio, throwing his hay ball around with his blue Horsehage in.

Well played Rigsby, well played.




I have also, drum roll, just soaked my last haynet for this aft. Tomorrow he is on Haylage alone.


----------



## cauda equina (13 November 2021)

That set-up looks perfect
Is that a back ie extra door, or the only in/out for his stable?
I was thinking about putting in a patio at the back for one of mine who was spending a long time stabled, but I imagined all the bedding escaping to the outside


----------



## Red-1 (13 November 2021)

cauda equina said:



			That set-up looks perfect
Is that a back ie extra door, or the only in/out for his stable?
I was thinking about putting in a patio at the back for one of mine who was spending a long time stabled, but I imagined all the bedding escaping to the outside
		
Click to expand...

It is an extra one. Basically, we cut the wall below the window, so the new door replaces the old window. That means the lintel was already in place. Both doors took 2 workmen one day to fit. New doors were £250 each, but we needed new windows anyway as the old ones were rotten. The back of the stables open into the back garden of the house.

I was worried about draughts, but we always had the top window open anyway. I only ever blocked it with cardboard for fireworks, other than that, there was no way to close it. 

Now, if it was wild weather or fireworks, both top and bottom doors could close. 

For more normal winter weather, when the bottom door is closed, I have a full grid up with some translucent netting sewn on, so it will deflect the rain and worst of the wind, but allows airflow in moderation and light in. 

With both top and bottom doors open, the rain would drive in, not sure how to cure that yet, looking at little porches. I think Rigsby would also be OK with the plastic curtains like you get for warehouses. I think he would be quite willing to push through his grandmother, if there was food on the other side! I even thought about the chain type fly curtains. If anyone has a better idea, I would be glad to hear it!

Yes, the bedding is being slightly problematic. We are going to fit a big wooden batten in the doorway to hold it back.


----------



## cauda equina (13 November 2021)

Thanks for that
It's a whole new design challenge, trying to retro fit an outdoor space.
If I ever build stables again I'll have a patio from the start


----------



## Red-1 (13 November 2021)

cauda equina said:



			Thanks for that
It's a whole new design challenge, trying to retro fit an outdoor space.
If I ever build stables again I'll have a patio from the start
		
Click to expand...

I realised their usefulness when I was visiting friends in America every year. They all had them! Their weather was more extreme than ours and, especially in harsh winters, they were indispensable. It ahs taken me 10 years, and a needy horse, to get round to doing it though.


----------



## ycbm (13 November 2021)

Homer is really smart,  Red 👍
.


----------



## DizzyDoughnut (13 November 2021)

Love Rigsby on his patio, he looks like he's having a great time! Homer looks lovely too, both of them are so lucky to have found a home with you.


----------



## Red-1 (14 November 2021)

Rigsby went to pay his respects at the church at 11am.


----------



## CanteringCarrot (14 November 2021)

Rigsby, as usual, is awesome!

Your stables set up also looks great and Homer is just lovely.


----------



## Fraggle2 (14 November 2021)

Such a lovely thing to do as an act of remembrance.  You both look very respectful.


----------



## Red-1 (17 November 2021)

Rigsby has been sweating again. Goodness only knows, I don't want to clip him! He doesn't work, isn't rugged.... But he IS too hot. I spent a good.... 10 minutes 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 giving him a 'secret clip' so he can be more comfortable. Not really visible (good job as it was a quickie) just a triangle on his tummy and a bit of chest. 







Oh, and he got mad because I poo picked the field before fetching him in, cantered round, pulled a shoe off  Luckily the farrier was due tomorrow anyway. Took ages to find the shoe on the fluffy arena surface tho.


----------



## Red-1 (20 November 2021)

This afternoon, we put some mesh on the gate so the boys could both enjoy the patio together. Poor Homer, he was desperate to make friends with Riggers, but Rigsby wasn't interested in the slightest! It might be different once he has finished his haylage.


----------



## Red-1 (21 November 2021)

We have fitted the industrial freezer curtain I bought, to keep the rain and worst of the wind out of Rigsby's stable, so the door can away open 24/7.
It took him a little while, but he seems to have got it now! Lovely that he has choice.


----------



## Amymay (21 November 2021)

What a fantastic idea 👏👏👏


----------



## chaps89 (21 November 2021)

Red-1 said:



			We have fitted the industrial freezer curtain I bought, to keep the rain and worst of the wind out of Rigsby's stable, so the door can away open 24/7.
It took him a little while, but he seems to have got it now! Lovely that he has choice.

View attachment 83043

View attachment 83044

View attachment 83045

Click to expand...

Clever Rigsby!


----------



## ElleSkywalker (21 November 2021)

He is so clever as well as handsome 👏👏👏


----------



## Red-1 (21 November 2021)

I don't know if it is clever; it could be greedy; it could be that he is simply bullish!

When I discussed it with Mr Red, I said that Rigsby would push through his grandmother, if food were on the other side.

He did spend the afternoon with 2 flaps less, so he had a sporting chance of working it out. Her did a few false starts, then got it. I then put all of them up. The small gap in the middle will stay. Nice bit of fresh air!


----------



## Red-1 (29 November 2021)

OMG - Rigsby has colic! 

Not dramatic, just lying down a lot, but... He has left some haylage. That has never happened before.

Waiting for the vet as we speak. 

Poo dance please.


----------



## ElleSkywalker (29 November 2021)

Come Rigsbys guts.....poo 💩💩💩🤞🤞🤞


----------



## Cavalier (29 November 2021)

Dancing my socks off here. Come on Rigsby


----------



## Squeak (29 November 2021)

Oh no!  Keeping everything crossed for you Red and madly dancing for Rigsby.


----------



## Red-1 (29 November 2021)

ElleSkywalker said:



			Come Rigsbys guts.....poo 💩💩💩🤞🤞🤞
		
Click to expand...

To be fair, it is perplexing me. He has normal poo for the day, but is laying down all the time and has left his hay, which is unheard of. I did give a quick lunge round,  just to see if moving would help. He was enthusiastic, not sweating, not blowing, just a few circuits each way, he did another poo, all short fibre, no long fibre, not dry just small. But, as soon as I said to stop and good boy, he laid down again, so the vet is coming straight away. 

He is laid in his stable as I wait.


----------



## DizzyDoughnut (29 November 2021)

Ohh no poor Rigsby! Keeping everything crossed


----------



## rabatsa (29 November 2021)

Oh poo Rigsby.  Fingers crossed it is summat and nowt.


----------



## Fraggle2 (29 November 2021)

Poor Rigsby. Come on boy stop worrying your mum. (((Vibes)))


----------



## Red-1 (29 November 2021)

Ah, he has stood up, done another poo, now eating hay. It is in a tiny holed net, so I will allow it. Will probably be better by the time the vet gets here!!!

(Fingers crossed).


----------



## Reacher (29 November 2021)

Fingers crossed he feels better soon.

I was just reading the post about the industrial freezer curtain - what a good idea. My 2 have a patio and door is always open - on the rare occasions we get a nasty easterly wind it blows right in.


----------



## Red-1 (29 November 2021)

Phew, the vet has just left. He didn't look really poorly, he had gut sounds and was not in any obvious pain. The net was still there, half full though, and that means trouble for Rigsby.

She gave some buscopan, said that he looked settled but she would just give a precautionary internal, just to be sure, despite the fact that he had passed some normal poo. The first part of the internal had normal poo, but when she felt to the pelvic flexure, there was an impaction. Quite a big one.

He has been tubed, had some more drugs and is on starvation for the night other than warm sugar beet water. She says she has seen a few impactions today, she thinks it is because their water has been cold and they haven't been drinking as much. 

Vet is returning tomorrow and he may be hospitalised then, so he can have regular tubing through the day. 

Rigsby was very cross. Firstly, his skin is like rhino skin, so the intravenous injections too a fair bit of fiddling. Secondly, the tube would not go in smoothly, at one stage it went down the wrong way, then it was stuck again. He was cross and horrified. Lastly, sugar beet water is no substitute for tea. 

Fingers crossed he passes the impaction tonight.


----------



## chaps89 (29 November 2021)

Oh gosh, poor Rigsby. And well done on still having the vet. Now c’mon Rigsby!


----------



## nikicb (29 November 2021)

Oh poor Rigsby, and poor you! Well done for spotting he wasn’t right though. Keeping everything crossed that it clears quickly. Xx


----------



## rabatsa (29 November 2021)

Fingers crossed that things move on their own without horspital being needed.


----------



## Fraggle2 (29 November 2021)

(((Vibes for the impaction passing soon )))


----------



## Red-1 (29 November 2021)

He can go to Horsepital if necessary for extensive tubing, but I do hope it won't be necessary.

Crikey, with all his various ailments, it would be surprising if a colic saw him off! 

He still doesn't look terribly poorly. Just cross!  I just don't believe in delaying if colic is suspected. 

Happily, with our new cctv, I can watch him on my phone. He is currently looking out for his tea!


----------



## southerncomfort (29 November 2021)

Oh bless him!  Hope the impaction clears quickly.


----------



## Red-1 (29 November 2021)

He is currently sifting through his bedding, looking for any scrap of hay!

He can have another bucket of warm sugar beet water later on.


----------



## chaps89 (29 November 2021)

I was at a client talk held by my vets the other night and they said the key thing with colic is to make quick decisions, the ones that struggle to recover are the ones where owners have ummed and ahhhed about whether to go to horspital or not, those that get in sooner have a better prognosis. Sounds like you’re already on the ball with that one!


----------



## DizzyDoughnut (29 November 2021)

Poor Rigsby, hopefully it's a good sign that he's more worried about the lack of food than the colic! Fingers crossed he makes a speedy recovery.


----------



## Reacher (29 November 2021)

Hope he feels better soon.
It’s a good reminder to offer warm water in freezing weather if possible


----------



## Miss_Millie (29 November 2021)

Poor Rigsby, I hope that he feels better soon. You're an excellent owner for getting him looked at so quickly, that was absolutely the right thing to do. Sending vibes his way <3


----------



## Red-1 (29 November 2021)

Yay, I watched, live, on cctv, as Rigsby lifted his tail and did some... rabbit type droppings! The first ones that are dry, so we are at the impaction poos. Only a little bit, but good news all the same.

He hasn't eaten his flavoured sugar beet water, but I also have some LamiGel, so made some warm soup with that. He drank it straight down, about 1/3 of a bucket of warm slop. I have made some more. As he hasn't laid down since the vet was here, he is looking for food, he has been tubed with 2/3 of a bucket of warm Epsom Salt water, he has now drunk extra liquid... with all that I feel confident to go to bed.


----------



## Errin Paddywack (30 November 2021)

Hoping Rigsby is doing ok today.


----------



## ycbm (30 November 2021)

I was offline and missed this yesterday Red, I will keep everything crossed for a soft wet poo report later.  
.


----------



## Red-1 (30 November 2021)

Things not looking great for Rigsby right now. 

He was comfortable enough last night, standing quietly, until around 5am, when he had a lie down. He then rapidly got worse, getting up and down, so I called the emergency vet out and had him walking on the arena to await her arrival. 

Sadly, he simply would not walk, was collapsing mid stride to roll, Mr Red did a heroic job to prevent him going over and over. 

When the vet got here, at 7am (she was coming from the other side of their area) Rigsby whinnied like he knew she could help him. But, he steadfastly refused to get up. He was injected on the floor, still refused to stand, so had an internal exam whilst he was laid down.

He has a football size impaction, in a bad place. She had been happy until the internal, he was passing some sloppy poo, and has gut sounds, but the impaction is very big. 

Rigs isn't fit to travel, and is not a good candidate for surgery. The vet will come 4 times today, to flush him through to try to soften and move the blockage.

He has the tube up his nose left in place, to try to reduce the change of a haemorrhage due to the repeated tubing. 

I guess it is 50/50 for Rigsby.


----------



## Berpisc (30 November 2021)

Oh hell, poor Rigsby...I hope he comes through this


----------



## AandK (30 November 2021)

Keeping everything crossed for Rigsby, I hope the impaction passes soon.

Is there any way to get IV fluids into him at home? My 8yo had a very badly impacted caecum after a GA 2yrs ago, he had lots of fluids by IV and into his stomach to help soften and pass the blockage.


----------



## Red-1 (30 November 2021)

AandK said:



			Keeping everything crossed for Rigsby, I hope the impaction passes soon.

Is there any way to get IV fluids into him at home? My 8yo had a very badly impacted caecum after a GA 2yrs ago, he had lots of fluids by IV and into his stomach to help soften and pass the blockage.
		
Click to expand...

I will ask at the next visit. His vitals are good, he has just had a full bucket of water, electrolytes, and other stuff tubed into him.


----------



## Miss_Millie (30 November 2021)

I'm so sorry to hear this Red  I have everything crossed for Rigsby that he will make it through this.


----------



## southerncomfort (30 November 2021)

Oh God Red, not the update any of us were expecting this morning.

Come on Rigsby!  Your HHO fan club are all willing you to get better!


----------



## rabatsa (30 November 2021)

Bummer.  I have had one down for nearly 5 days before things shifted, we had about given up hope and the vet nearly lived here.  She pulled through and never coliced again.  Fingers crossed for a good outcome for Rigsby.


----------



## chaps89 (30 November 2021)

Oh bother. So sorry to hear this, fingers crossed he pulls through for you, we’re all rooting for him


----------



## cauda equina (30 November 2021)

I am so sorry that lovely Rigsby is still in trouble
Sending the very best wishes to you all


----------



## Turitea (30 November 2021)

Fingers crossed for the lovely boy.


----------



## ycbm (30 November 2021)

Red-1 said:



			Things not looking great for Rigsby right now.

He was comfortable enough last night, standing quietly, until around 5am, when he had a lie down. He then rapidly got worse, getting up and down, so I called the emergency vet out and had him walking on the arena to await her arrival.

Sadly, he simply would not walk, was collapsing mid stride to roll, Mr Red did a heroic job to prevent him going over and over.

When the vet got here, at 7am (she was coming from the other side of their area) Rigsby whinnied like he knew she could help him. But, he steadfastly refused to get up. He was injected on the floor, still refused to stand, so had an internal exam whilst he was laid down.

He has a football size impaction, in a bad place. She had been happy until the internal, he was passing some sloppy poo, and has gut sounds, but the impaction is very big.

Rigs isn't fit to travel, and is not a good candidate for surgery. The vet will come 4 times today, to flush him through to try to soften and move the blockage.

He has the tube up his nose left in place, to try to reduce the change of a haemorrhage due to the repeated tubing.

I guess it is 50/50 for Rigsby.
		
Click to expand...

Red you must be frantic with worry,  I'm so sorry.  
.


----------



## Birker2020 (30 November 2021)

Love the name, have fun x


----------



## HanniRT (30 November 2021)

Oh God. Really sorry to hear this Red. Will be thinking of you today.


----------



## Bluewaves (30 November 2021)

Poor wee man. Rigsby, sorry your tummy is so sore. Best wishes to you and your mum.


----------



## Red-1 (30 November 2021)

Birker2020 said:



			Love the name, have fun x
		
Click to expand...

I think you missed the bit where he has colic.


----------



## wren123 (30 November 2021)

Oh gosh, I'm so sorry to read this.
I've got everything crossed he recovers.


----------



## Rosemary28 (30 November 2021)

Oh no Red, keeping everything crossed for him!


----------



## Roxylola (30 November 2021)

Oh absolutely rooting for him


----------



## SaddlePsych'D (30 November 2021)

Oh my goodness Red I am so sorry to read this. I'm keeping absolutely everything crossed for Rigsby and thinking of you today.


----------



## Squeak (30 November 2021)

Keeping everything crossed for Rigsby and thinking of you both today.


----------



## JGC (30 November 2021)

Everything crossed for you two


----------



## DizzyDoughnut (30 November 2021)

Oh no, I was so hoping it would be good news this morning. Will be thinking of you both and keeping everything firmly crossed for Rigsby.


----------



## Red-1 (30 November 2021)

The pipe is still in place, he is still standing quietly, but, no poo and he is now shaking.

I have taken a  video to show the vet and will shut the back door/ put a heater on.

Vet is due back in less than an hour and a half anyway.


----------



## DressageCob (30 November 2021)

Sending poo breakdown vibes. I hope he pulls through. Such a worry


----------



## nikicb (30 November 2021)

Oh Rigsby    Thoughts are with you Red.  xx


----------



## BallyRoanBaubles (30 November 2021)

Sending positive vibes Red x


----------



## Mum4b (30 November 2021)

Thinking of you both Red. 
Sending love and positive poo vibes xx


----------



## Red-1 (30 November 2021)

Much warmer now with a shut stable and heat lamps. I have also given him a groom, which he enjoyed. I have put a massage pad on, once that is cycled through I will walk him again.

He has a whole orchestra in his guts, but no poo. He did have a wee though, so not too dehydrated.


----------



## Amymay (30 November 2021)

Keeping everything crossed 🤞

Come on fella!!!!!


----------



## CanteringCarrot (30 November 2021)

Oh no, I'm so sorry. Fingers crossed that he pulls through.


----------



## Red-1 (30 November 2021)

I have never known him enjoy a grooming session as much. I have also plaited his hair away from his vein, as they have difficulty enough finding it without a whole pooffff of hair-explosion round his neck.


----------



## planete (30 November 2021)

I am so sorry you and Rigsby are going through this.  Everything crossed here too.


----------



## Red-1 (30 November 2021)

Only half an hour before a vet comes back.


----------



## GreyMane (30 November 2021)

Everything crossed for you. Keep going, lad.  xxx


----------



## Miss_Millie (30 November 2021)

I'm thinking of you and Rigsby <3


----------



## Red-1 (30 November 2021)

Walked him, he walked cheerfully enough. Also tried loading him, shutting the lorry and turning the engine on. I have known this work before! He was a champ, he used to not load, now he strode straight on, because he is a dude. 

But, no poo.

Back out for a bit more walking, but he started to shake so he is back in bed with heat lamps, and a massage pad.

Just spoken with the vet and asked for an IV drip. They don't like doing that at home, but he isn't fit to travel. He has the pipe up his nose, a muzzle and everything strapped down tight to keep the pipe in his gullet, so breathing is compromised. He is asthmatic anyway. 

The IV is the only extra thing they would do in hospital, and there is no practical reason he can't have one here. They don't like to as that can pull the catheter out and if air gets in, they die. But, it may help. Decisions...


----------



## Fraggle2 (30 November 2021)

Thoughts are with you Red. Hoping Rigsby turns the corner for the better soon. x


----------



## Amymay (30 November 2021)

How do they prevent the drip coming out in hospital??


----------



## AandK (30 November 2021)

Amymay said:



			How do they prevent the drip coming out in hospital??
		
Click to expand...

From memory, the fluid bag is hung higher up in the stable and is attached to the horse via a long coiled tube, so it can move with the horse.


----------



## Spanny (30 November 2021)

I'm so sorry he's poorly. Everything crossed for you and Rigsby. Hoping for better news later.


----------



## Roxylola (30 November 2021)

Red-1 said:



			.
The IV is the only extra thing they would do in hospital, and there is no practical reason he can't have one here. They don't like to as that can pull the catheter out and if air gets in, they die. But, it may help. Decisions...
		
Click to expand...

Hes a pretty chilled dude by the sounds of it, and you're there with him if he messed at all with it.


----------



## Amymay (30 November 2021)

AandK said:



			From memory, the fluid bag is hung higher up in the stable and is attached to the horse via a long coiled tube, so it can move with the horse.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly.  Good luck Red


----------



## Caol Ila (30 November 2021)

Was hoping for better news this morning.  Lots of hugs for you and Rigsby.


----------



## rabatsa (30 November 2021)

Fingers still tightly crossed for Rigsby.


----------



## Regandal (30 November 2021)

Come on, Riggers, we’re all rooting for you xx


----------



## GoldenWillow (30 November 2021)

Oh I have just read this as have only been in Club house lately. So sorry and everything crossed for Rigsby.


----------



## Red-1 (30 November 2021)

Vet came as he was having a big thumper massage, the super whacker one. It pushed a sloppy bit out. He was under the lights, with the massage pad/rug also. Hotel luxury! 

She has given another exam, good news, the blockage has moved a bit. It also seems a bit softer, and his heart rate is a bit lower. She has given more Buscopan, 2/3 of as bucket up his nose tube and will be back at 4pm.


----------



## Red-1 (30 November 2021)

AandK said:



			From memory, the fluid bag is hung higher up in the stable and is attached to the horse via a long coiled tube, so it can move with the horse.
		
Click to expand...

Vet who came said no, she won't do that. I have high rafters, can cross tie, can watch on CCTV, live here... I used to work for a vet and, although I am not a qualified nurse, used to be left with post op cats and dogs. 

As he is a bit better, I didn't push it.


----------



## AandK (30 November 2021)

Come on Riggers, HHO is rooting for you!


----------



## Red-1 (30 November 2021)

Crikey, vets are keen, 1st invoice has landed already. £300 for the 1st visit. What with an emergency morning call out and another now, then another at 4pm, plus a follow up tomorrow, even if all goes well, we are up to around £1500 already! 

Not that I begrudge it. If it were a human, he would be lucky to have seen a Dr by now!!!


----------



## ElleSkywalker (30 November 2021)

Come on Rigsby 🤞🤞🤞💩💩💩 absolutely everything possible to cross is crossed for you both and poo dancing madly xxxx


----------



## AandK (30 November 2021)

Red-1 said:



			Crikey, vets are keen, 1st invoice has landed already. £300 for the 1st visit. What with an emergency morning call out and another now, then another at 4pm, plus a follow up tomorrow, even if all goes well, we are up to around £1500 already!

Not that I begrudge it. If it were a human, he would be lucky to have seen a Dr by now!!!
		
Click to expand...

From yesterday?! Wowzers... my vets invoice once a month!


----------



## ElleSkywalker (30 November 2021)

AandK said:



			From yesterday?! Wowzers... my vets invoice once a month!
		
Click to expand...

My vets invoice twice a year 😳


----------



## Red-1 (30 November 2021)

ElleSkywalker said:



			My vets invoice twice a year 😳
		
Click to expand...

Terms and conditions actually say you have to pay while the vet is here, but we have no signal so they can't upload the invoice until they leave!

I just called to pay and they said to leave it until we have amassed some more .


----------



## Squeak (30 November 2021)

Blimey that is a bit keen.  Nothing like adding finances to the stress of it all.

Still crossing absolutely everything for Rigsby.  Really really hope he continues to improve.


----------



## scats (30 November 2021)

Got everything crossed for Rigsby xx


----------



## Meredith (30 November 2021)

scats said:



			Got everything crossed for Rigsby xx
		
Click to expand...

me too


----------



## Jayzee (30 November 2021)

Poor Rigsby! Fingers crossed! x


----------



## Bradsmum (30 November 2021)

OMG only just seen this so he now has another doing a poo dance at the same time as keeping everything crossed for a good outcome. Come on Rigsby, you can do it


----------



## Bluewaves (30 November 2021)

I had to leave this thread this morning for actual work and glad to see things seem to be moving a bit more positively since then. Keeping everything that i have crossed for the Rigsby.


----------



## Alibear (30 November 2021)

Fingers are firmly crossed for you both.


----------



## ycbm (30 November 2021)

Rigsby old man I want to give a stern talking to.  You are scaring your mother,  you are going to leave her unable to afford anything but beans on toast for Christmas Dinner,  and the whole of HHO is going to be very cross if you don't get things going soon.  Now if that doesn't scare the crap out of you,  it should!

Everything crossed for you Red.
.


----------



## Reacher (30 November 2021)

I just caught up with today’s update - get well soon Rigsby . My 2 send their best wishes


----------



## Tarragon (30 November 2021)

Another one late to the sorry news! I do hope it all sorts itself out and we can breathe again. 
Thinking of you both xxx


----------



## Red-1 (30 November 2021)

Vet has just left, this morning he was 50/50. This lunchtime it was a bit brighter at 60/40 in his favour. 

This  visit, he has done three of these... 




Not big, but throughput nonetheless. 

He has been examined again, the blockage has moved a bit more and is softer again.

He has been tubed again, a full bucket with added paraffin. 

His asthma is making it tricky to move the tube at all, so it is staying in overnight, stuck to a tight headcollar, with a muzzle over. 

As she left, she says it is now as much as 65/35 in his favour. 

It is brighter, but he is still a very sick boy. Seems a long time until 9.30 tomorrow for his next tubing. Her does have a water trug, so I guess theoretically he could drink with the muzzle, tube and halter in place, but I don't suppose it is inviting. 

Fingers and toes crossed!


----------



## Squeak (30 November 2021)

Really glad things are looking slightly more positive and really really hoping he improves even more.


----------



## Spanny (30 November 2021)

You can do it Rigsby!


----------



## Mum4b (30 November 2021)

Come on Rigsby, you’ve got this! 
@Red-1 I do hope he improves. You are one marvellous horse owner. 
Will be keeping everything crossed for you both tonight x


----------



## Amymay (30 November 2021)

Really hope everything (literally) continues moving in the right direction xx


----------



## teacups (30 November 2021)

Just seen that Rigsby is not well - will cross fingers and toes…

….and from now I am going to add some hot water to the horse drinking supply whenever it is icy, just in case.

Hope he continues to improve, poor Rigsby.


----------



## DizzyDoughnut (30 November 2021)

Really hope he keeps improving and things keep moving in the right direction.


----------



## Miss_Millie (30 November 2021)

It seems positive that he has passed some poop, I've been thinking of you both all day, keeping everything crossed for your lovely boy.


----------



## ycbm (30 November 2021)

Red-1 said:



			Vet has just left, this morning he was 50/50. This lunchtime it was a bit brighter at 60/40 in his favour.

This  visit, he has done three of these...

View attachment 83479


Not big, but throughput nonetheless.

He has been examined again, the blockage has moved a bit more and is softer again.

He has been tubed again, a full bucket with added paraffin.

His asthma is making it tricky to move the tube at all, so it is staying in overnight, stuck to a tight headcollar, with a muzzle over.

As she left, she says it is now as much as 65/35 in his favour.

It is brighter, but he is still a very sick boy. Seems a long time until 9.30 tomorrow for his next tubing. Her does have a water trug, so I guess theoretically he could drink with the muzzle, tube and halter in place, but I don't suppose it is inviting.

Fingers and toes crossed!
		
Click to expand...


That looks promisingly soft Red, very hopeful now.  
.


----------



## Bradsmum (30 November 2021)

Just rechecking and pleased to see there has been some improvement so hoping that continues. Hang on in there Red-1 you are doing a great job. Come on Rigsby let us all relax!


----------



## rabatsa (30 November 2021)

It is going to be a long anxious night for Rigsby.  Fingers crossed that more poo emerges and the blockage passes through.


----------



## Caol Ila (30 November 2021)

Just back online. I'm glad things are looking a little more positive. Hopefully they will continue in that direction!


----------



## Charley657 (30 November 2021)

Just seeing this.  Come on Rigsby you can do it.    Such a worrying time for you @Red-1


----------



## Red-1 (30 November 2021)

Just back in, been walking him to take advantage of his water-bloated state to try to get some movement - some splats emerged. He has also had a massage. He is feeling very sorry for himself.


----------



## chaps89 (30 November 2021)

Keep checking this thread, partly with dread admittedly but glad that he is so far improving, hope it keeps going that way! Poor Rigsby and poor @Red-1


----------



## Pearlsasinger (30 November 2021)

I've only just seen this thread - had a busy couple of days - I'm pleased to see that he seems to be going the right way.  Fingers crossed the improvement continues.


----------



## Sam_J (30 November 2021)

Only just seen that Rigsby is poorly.  What a worry, but what a great owner you are Red-1!  Sending lots of positive vibes your way and keeping everything crossed for more improvement.


----------



## Red-1 (30 November 2021)

I am just glad I have a wonderful husband and a wonderful boss. No pressure to do anything other than see to Rigs.


----------



## J&S (30 November 2021)

I just want to send best wishes.  I have been through this a couple of times and quite understand the tension it puts you under.  It will be a long night but I do hope you will have the best outcome.


----------



## SEL (30 November 2021)

Keeping everything crossed - the waiting is awful xx


----------



## Red-1 (30 November 2021)

I spy more splats... 

Going to be a long night!


----------



## ycbm (30 November 2021)

Looking good!


----------



## Red-1 (30 November 2021)

Been for a 9pm walk. There were a few more splats in the stable and he tried to drag me to the haynet in the arena (waiting for Homer in the morning). 

Mr Red is taking first watch. I will try to get some sleep.


----------



## ycbm (30 November 2021)

Red-1 said:



			I will try to get some sleep.
		
Click to expand...


Good luck with that! 
.


----------



## Amymay (30 November 2021)

Good luck. We’ll all be checking in xx


----------



## Red-1 (1 December 2021)

Poor Mr Red. We split the 2 hour shifts, so we could get 4 hours in bed at a time. Each time it was my turn, Rigs was standing perfectly to zoom in the cctv and have a look-see. I could see perfectly that the bung was in place.

Sadly, each time it was Mr Red's turn, Rigs was standing in the wrong place, the bung at the end of the tube not clearly visible, so needed checking. I did offer to get up and do a physical check, being as he is my horse and everything, but Mr Red was resolute, got dressed and went outside to do the physical check.

One superhero husband!

As it is, Rigs was checked far more than every 2 hours, as I kept waking up and checking! I thought the CCTV was just a silly indulgence, I am really glad it is fitted now!

Each time there were more splats. This stable started the night clean!




One of the splats looks like it was jet propelled, quite the longest, thinnest poo I ever did see.

Rigs is still quiet, so I am still watching from inside the house so everyone can get some relaxation time. It is very good news though, as the painkiller will have worn off by now. Yesterday morning, when the painkiller wore off, Rigs was thrashing around. Today. he just looks cheesed off.

I am hopeful that the vet may find the blockage gone when she visits at 9.30. Or, may be need to do one more wooosh through, but then hopefully the blockage will be gone on the midday appointment. Hopefully, at some point today, the nose tube can be removed and we will be able to try to restart his digestion and hope that it doesn't promptly bung up again.

I have soaked a solitary slice of hay overnight, it is soft meadow hay and he can have it, a bit at a time, from a very small holed net. Before that even, he can have some Lamigel soup. Then, another soup, then a tiny bit of hay, and hopefully tiny little bits through the day. I will then be praying for post colic poos.

I am getting ahead of myself though, the blockage may still be there, but he is looking brighter.

Still fighting for Rigs.


----------



## SEL (1 December 2021)

Checked in to see how he was. You guys have had a loooong night! Very much hoping those splats are that blockage softening and being ejected - fingers crossed


----------



## Red-1 (1 December 2021)

SEL said:



			Checked in to see how he was. You guys have had a loooong night! Very much hoping those splats are that blockage softening and being ejected - fingers crossed
		
Click to expand...

I am hoping too! She did say that the blockage was softer last night, and it had moved a bit. There were splats we cleared at 9pm, three splats on the arena on his last walk. Each splat is smaller than they look, as they are flat, but there is a fair amount of splattage on the floor.

I am amazed at how well he has taken it. Hand up his bottom, with a tube up his nose, and being injected like a pin cushion. I tried loading him, walking him, having a human thumper massager on him, he has just accepted everything as help, trusted his humans and done his level best to co-operate.

ETA - Except for walking last night, he kept planting at the hay that is set out for Homer in the morning in the shelter. He wanted to stop there, which is good news, as him refusing to eat was the first sign that we had a problem!


----------



## Squeak (1 December 2021)

Sounding loads more hopeful this morning.  How wonderful of Mr Red to have helped so much and been so supportive.  Keeping everything crossed that you get good news from the vet at 9.30.


----------



## Berpisc (1 December 2021)

Sounds positive so far, come on Rigsby. You guys are amazing.


----------



## Red-1 (1 December 2021)

Squeak said:



			Sounding loads more hopeful this morning.  How wonderful of Mr Red to have helped so much and been so supportive.  Keeping everything crossed that you get good news from the vet at 9.30.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you. Looking at my post, the word hope and hopeful appears a lot! 

I was sobered that I heard the news that another yard I know, nearby, has had 3 horses hospitalised in the past few weeks, with colic. One hasn't made it. It is a very well run yard, the management will have been faultless. Colic seems so random. 

My own vet says that, between my mid-day visit and my 4pm visit, they had 3 more colics come in.


----------



## Red-1 (1 December 2021)

Berpisc said:



			Sounds positive so far, come on Rigsby. You guys are amazing.
		
Click to expand...

Aw, thank you, I have felt particularly useless that past 2 days. He is so lovely and I have seemed powerless to help him much. He did really enjoy his massages. By hand but also with the Equlibrium pad and the big thumper one. I actually thing the thumper one did help, it is super-powerful and a real bone shaker. The sort that goes right through your body. 

I know the vet is doing the main work, but I like to think that every little halps!


----------



## Mum4b (1 December 2021)

@Red-1 What a night! I’m sure you are all exhausted. Mr Red sounds amazing, and I’m pleased you have support.
So glad to hear that things seem to be ‘moving’. I know it’s not over yet, but don’t feel useless, you are giving that boy your all! The way that he is accepting & responding to everything that you are doing for him is a testament to the life & love that you have given him. He knows you look out for him, he trusts you & I’m sure he is doing his best to get better for you. Hang in there. We are all rooting for you guys. x


----------



## Amymay (1 December 2021)

Checking in.  Phew!

xxx


----------



## DizzyDoughnut (1 December 2021)

Aww Rigsby! Those splats around his stable look hopeful.  He's lucky to have you and Mr Red looking out for him, I'm sure they know when they need help and let us do things that they normally wouldn't tolerate so well.


----------



## Miss_Millie (1 December 2021)

I'm so pleased to hear that Rigsby appears to be improving. You must both be exhausted you poor things!


----------



## Squeak (1 December 2021)

Red-1 said:



			Thank you. Looking at my post, the word hope and hopeful appears a lot!

I was sobered that I heard the news that another yard I know, nearby, has had 3 horses hospitalised in the past few weeks, with colic. One hasn't made it. It is a very well run yard, the management will have been faultless. Colic seems so random.

My own vet says that, between my mid-day visit and my 4pm visit, they had 3 more colics come in.
		
Click to expand...

That's terrible.  I really hate colic, you can do nothing wrong and still get caught by it.  The swings in weather can't be helping any of them and I've certainly added more water to my mashes since hearing about poor Rigsby being ill.


----------



## ycbm (1 December 2021)

Gawd bless Mr Red, what a star.  
.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (1 December 2021)

I'm pleased to see that Rigsby is hanging on in there, in fact it sounds like he is making steady progress.  Thank goodness for that! Fingers crossed for the vet visit.


----------



## rabatsa (1 December 2021)

Red-1 said:



			Aw, thank you, I have felt particularly useless that past 2 days. He is so lovely and I have seemed powerless to help him much. He did really enjoy his massages. By hand but also with the Equlibrium pad and the big thumper one. I actually thing the thumper one did help, it is super-powerful and a real bone shaker. The sort that goes right through your body.

I know the vet is doing the main work, but I like to think that every little halps!
		
Click to expand...

Bedside nursing helps a lot, it keeps a patient's spirits up and is an important part of getting well.


----------



## Red-1 (1 December 2021)

Morning stables brought more good news!

Rigsby is trying to drink! He also tried to walk out of the stable when I was mucking out!

One of the poos was also a bit solid, dare I hope it was the obstruction? 




Took him for a walk, he dragged me to the haynet that was there waiting for the baby to be turned out. I would not normally allow a drag, but, TBH, I just let him as it was delightful to see him have an opinion after the blank looks he has been giving. 




I give him 80/20 now, hopefully when the vet comes and feels for an obstruction, it will be even higher. 

I have asked that the tube be removed, unless he still has a hard football there. If he wants to drink, it would be better if he could!


----------



## ycbm (1 December 2021)

He does look sad,  poor boy,  but that poop looks very promising thank goodness.


----------



## AShetlandBitMeOnce (1 December 2021)

Bless his little face - I have only just seen this thread but I am so glad that you are over the worst of it it seems. 
You really have had an awful couple of days, so hopefully the light at the end of the tunnel is here!


----------



## Regandal (1 December 2021)

Very hopeful looking, I’d be getting the marigolds on and having a good rummage in that poop. See how solid it really is.


----------



## southerncomfort (1 December 2021)

You and mr red must both be exhausted but sounds like the round the clock nursing is working. 🤞


----------



## chaps89 (1 December 2021)

Rigsby is one lucky boy to have had such thorough attention, the massage, the walks etc I’m sure will have all helped. He looks tired there, as I bet you are too! But hopefully he’s turned a corner now


----------



## julesjoy (1 December 2021)

Fingers continue to be crossed for Rigsby.


----------



## JGC (1 December 2021)

Really hoping that means the blockage has gone. Come on, Rigs, we're rooting for you.


----------



## Red-1 (1 December 2021)

Noooo, blockage is still there :-(

It is smaller, mostly soft but with some hard bits.

He has been tubed again and will be re-visited for more at lunchtime.

He is looking brighter and is having 10 minutes out to grass, but with the tube and muzzle, I'm not sure he will actually be eating anything!


----------



## rabatsa (1 December 2021)

Smaller and soft is a positive.  Rigsby will think that the muzzle and grass is a negative.


----------



## chaps89 (1 December 2021)

Oh no, I’m sorry it’s not completely resolved yet, although it sounds hopeful he’s been allowed out and it’s softer


----------



## Surbie (1 December 2021)

I've just caught up on this and have been reading with lots of 'oh crap!'running through my head. 

So so glad that Rigsby is perking up and equally so so sorry there is still blockage. Everything crossed that things keep improving. 

Well done for catching it so quickly and also on the husband choice, proper star! You must be exhausted.


----------



## DizzyDoughnut (1 December 2021)

Oh no but at least it's smaller and soft, so still going in the right direction. Hopefully the thought of eating grass will help him shift the last bit.


----------



## Red-1 (1 December 2021)

Back in, was a touch longer than 15 minutes on grass as I had to empty his bed. He doesn't usually eat the rape straw, but he is VERY hungry and I don't trust him, and  it would just bung him up again. I don't think he can have eaten much anyway, with the tube and muzzle. It was more to stretch his legs and cheer him up.

Waiting for a shavings delivery. I mean, who wouldn't want to empty a complete bed? Baby horse will need to go mountaineering to get into his bed now tonight.


----------



## Red-1 (1 December 2021)

Next vet visit is 1.30. Will have a drink then back out to walk and massage.

Exhausted.

Binned the soaked hay as he isn't able to have it :-(

One day, Rigs, one day soon.


----------



## KEK (1 December 2021)

So sorry to hear Rigsby is unwell, have just read everything  crossing fingers and toes from here in Australia and sending him good vibes!


----------



## ElleSkywalker (1 December 2021)

Come on Rigsby, squeeeeeeeze it out 🤞🤞🤞 Xxx


----------



## Red-1 (1 December 2021)

Latest round of massage then walking led to us having a short stroll down the side road. 

No small children were scared by this, although a passing lady did look a little perplexed. 

Just wanted to add some interest for him. 



On the splat front, there has been just one, with no lumps. Hoping the massage then walk will have started some action. 

He is a lot brighter though.


----------



## Miss_Millie (1 December 2021)

Aww bless him, he looks very sweet with his mane in plaits. We are all rooting for you, Rigsby <3


----------



## CanteringCarrot (1 December 2021)

Really hoping for you and Rigsby that he continues his slow but steady improvements!

Poor dude...and all sleep deprived humans involved.


----------



## Red-1 (1 December 2021)

Miss_Millie said:



			Aww bless him, he looks very sweet with his mane in plaits. We are all rooting for you, Rigsby <3
		
Click to expand...

The fluff kept getting in the way!


----------



## HanniRT (1 December 2021)

Come on Rigsby! Your mum is battling bloomin hard for you. We're all rooting for you!


----------



## chaps89 (1 December 2021)

Aww look at his fluffy ears!


----------



## Fraggle2 (1 December 2021)

Come on Rigsby time to get your bowels pushing. Mummy and Daddy are tired, they would like you to get better as they both love you lots. So if you could just have a really big push to get the last bit of football poo out that would be much appreciated 👍  x


----------



## Tarragon (1 December 2021)

You must be exhausted! Poor pony and poor you. I have my fingers crossed and sending ((())))


----------



## Red-1 (1 December 2021)

Yay, there is still some in there, but the vet is confident it will pass, so he has the tube out!

He has had 15 minutes at grass. meanwhile, I swept the stable clean of rape straw and raked the patio with my fingers to get as many threads of discarded hay removed. 

Of course, he has found some. I can only do what I can do.


----------



## rabatsa (1 December 2021)

Brilliant news.  Now for the rest to pass and Rigsby to slowly refill.  Then sleep for his people.


----------



## cauda equina (1 December 2021)

Well done Red, you must be relieved and shattered in equal measure


----------



## Alibear (1 December 2021)

Oh this is wonderful news, fingers are still crossed for everything to keep progressing well.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (1 December 2021)

Excellent news!


----------



## DressageCob (1 December 2021)

I may have shed a happy tear or two. Good lead Mr R! Keep pooping.


----------



## Red-1 (1 December 2021)

Shavings should have been delivered already, his stable is swept clean, it is getting dark and no shavings yet. 

I am too exhausted for another issue tonight!


----------



## DressageCob (1 December 2021)

Red-1 said:



			Shavings should have been delivered already, his stable is swept clean, it is getting dark and no shavings yet.

I am too exhausted for another issue tonight!
		
Click to expand...

Are you anywhere near me (Cheshire)? I can drop some round


----------



## Mum4b (1 December 2021)

So happy to see Rigsby with no tube having a little munch. You are all heading in the right direction - come on boy, nearly there! x


----------



## scats (1 December 2021)

So pleased he is feeling a bit better. We all have a huge soft spot for Rigsby x


----------



## ycbm (1 December 2021)

Glad to read the good news on my return from a day out,  I kept wondering and hoping. 

.


----------



## Red-1 (1 December 2021)

DressageCob said:



			Are you anywhere near me (Cheshire)? I can drop some round
		
Click to expand...

Thank you so much, that has made me feel teary in a good way, X.

Shavings came, the big flake posh, dust free ones. They are Blue Frog, no dust whatsoever.

Rigs went in and... started eating them. Cut me a break Rigsby!

He had his muzzle back on.

Mr Red got some of the Saracen Recovery Mash, good job as Rigs said no thank you to plain Speedy Beet or Lami Gel. He is on a handful every 2 hours for today.

He has done another poo, it was firmer, so yes, this time I think it was the blockage.

I am exhausted, just put all my jackets in the wash, they stunk of horse reflux and diarrhoea. Had a shower. Now Mr Red is cooking a lasagna.


----------



## marmite89 (1 December 2021)

Red-1 said:



			Thank you so much, that has made me feel teary in a good way, X.

Shavings came, the big flake posh, dust free ones. They are Blue Frog, no dust whatsoever.

Rigs went in and... started eating them. Cut me a break Rigsby!

He had his muzzle back on.

Mr Red got some of the Saracen Recovery Mash, good job as Rigs said no thank you to plain Speedy Beet or Lame Gel. He is on a handful every 2 hours for today.

He has done another poo, it was firmer, so yes, this time I think it was the blockage.

I am exhausted, just put all my jackets in the wash, they stunk of horse reflux and diarrhoea. Had a shower. Now Mr Red is cooking a lasagna.
		
Click to expand...

So pleased to hear Rigsby is on the mend!  Mr Red sounds like a hero, you’ve got a good one there 👍🏻


----------



## SEL (1 December 2021)

That's a relief - enjoy the lasagne!


----------



## Fraggle2 (1 December 2021)

Think Rigsby will owe Mr Red a really nice Xmas present  x


----------



## Spanny (1 December 2021)

Well done Red and Mr Red (seriously, I think you are both amazing!), and well done Rigsby!! I hope everyone can have something to eat and a well deserved rest tonight.


----------



## chaps89 (1 December 2021)

Well done all 3 of you. Focus on the positive - it’s a good sign he wanted to eat again, even if it was misdirected in trying to eat his bed.
Mr Red is a keeper (as I’m sure you know) hope you can enjoy your lasagne and have a slightly more relaxed evening tonight


----------



## Bradsmum (1 December 2021)

A big cheer for team Rigsby, so pleased that the improvement has continued. Enjoy the lasagne and a good nights sleep.


----------



## Red-1 (1 December 2021)

8.20pm and he is out for another 15 minutes at grass. He was very surprised, but pleased!


----------



## SaddlePsych'D (1 December 2021)

My goodness you have all really been through it! Poor Rigsby, although it sounds like he has had the very best care possible from yourself and Mr Red. Pleased to read things moving in the right direction (literally!) and just hoping it continues and Rigsby is feeling all better very soon.


----------



## Red-1 (1 December 2021)

I haven't said it before, but thank you everybody for your support.

I have supported people before with poorly horses, and they have all said how helpful it is. I can say that I too found it helpful, knowing that there are people out there, strangers, but not strangers, all rooting for Riggers.

It has also been helpful that you all know how exhausting it all is. It 'shouldn't' be, as I have been off work, but it is. Very stressful. 

I have told my boss that I am off for the rest of the week. I need to focus on him.


----------



## Red-1 (1 December 2021)

Oh, and Mr Red was doing as proper happy dance as, when I just went to turn him out, Rigs had done two poos!


----------



## DizzyDoughnut (1 December 2021)

Yayy for Rigsby! So happy he's felling better. Hopefully you and Mr Red will be able to get some sleep tonight and fingers crossed he stops trying to eat his bed soon but at least you know he's got his appetite back.


----------



## Red-1 (1 December 2021)

DizzyDoughnut said:



			Yayy for Rigsby! So happy he's felling better. Hopefully you and Mr Red will be able to get some sleep tonight and fingers crossed he stops trying to eat his bed soon but at least you know he's got his appetite back.
		
Click to expand...

He won't eat it tonight, as he will be muzzled. I will keep him muzzled when unattended until he is allowed to eat a meaningful amount of food, as opposed to the odd handful he is allowed right now. Poor lad, he just can't help himself.


----------



## Sam_J (1 December 2021)

So pleased that Rigsby is on the mend.  I'm glad you're taking the rest of the week off work - hopefully you'll be able to catch up on some rest!


----------



## Red-1 (1 December 2021)

Rigs is back in, with his 1 handful of sloppy mash. Mr Red is going to go out  as late as he can and give a last handful of mash, then muzzle up. He is also going to sort the washing machine, as I have a lot of stinky clothes washing. I felt barely human when I came in this evening.

I think I need to go to bed! At least I can monitor on cctv whenever I wake up, but I won't be asking Alexa to keep alarming me every 2 hours tonight.


----------



## Red-1 (1 December 2021)

One of my stray thoughts was, at least I have wrapped my secret Santa, before all this started! Ready to post. Will post tomorrow, hopefully.


----------



## ElleSkywalker (1 December 2021)

Great news 🤗🤗🤗 have been checking in and worrying about Riggers all day, so so pleased for you all. So....does Mr Red admit he likes Rigsby just a little bit now 😉 🤭 xx


----------



## Red-1 (1 December 2021)

ElleSkywalker said:



			Great news 🤗🤗🤗 have been checking in and worrying about Riggers all day, so so pleased for you all. So....does Mr Red admit he likes Rigsby just a little bit now 😉 🤭 xx
		
Click to expand...

I just asked him. He says no.


----------



## ElleSkywalker (1 December 2021)

Red-1 said:



			I just asked him. He says no.
		
Click to expand...

Humm, I suspect I don't believe him 😁 xx


----------



## Roxylola (1 December 2021)

I think I'm a bit in love with Mr Red, what a champ he's been. So happy to see the latest news for you


----------



## Surbie (1 December 2021)

So happy for you, this is excellent news!
Hope you get some decent sleep.


----------



## nikicb (1 December 2021)

I am so pleased for all three of you!!  I went through this a few years ago with my little old section A and it was very touch and go.  Such a relief when they start functioning as normal again.  Hope you all get some much deserved sleep tonight.  xx


----------



## Red-1 (2 December 2021)

Rigs had a quiet night. I was loath to leave the muzzle on as it meant he didn't drink (although he could have - he learned to drink with the muzzle on in summer) but he was determined to chew bedding so muzzle it had to be.

So far this morning, he has had a handful of recovery mash, spent ages licking the dish, has had 15 minutes at grass (still muzzled  but he can get some) and is now penned into his patio for muzzle free time.

Baby horse has been really funny, very concerned about his pal. When Rigs was turned out, he went bucking and squealing round the arena. I can only hope he still has shoes 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Today will be a mad circle of walking, feeding a handful at a time, grazing and generally fussing. I have, again, in hope, soaked a slice of hay. Maybe today Rigs? The signs are good, he had 6 poos last night. They were small but had formed into a proper bolus, so ever hopeful. He will be almost empty, so 6 is good, I think.

It is a scary time, to get him restarted.


----------



## Rosemary28 (2 December 2021)

Brilliant news Red x


----------



## Turitea (2 December 2021)

It sounds all really, really good. I am hoping he keeps improving.


----------



## palterwell (2 December 2021)

All fingers and hooves are crossed here ! Hoping Rigsby has a good day today X


----------



## ElleSkywalker (2 December 2021)

Excellent news, when is the vet back? I want to make sure I check in and see the updates 😀🤗 xx


----------



## J&S (2 December 2021)

A scary job indeed, but I am sure you will be well up to the task!  Have a good day all @ Red1's place. x


----------



## Red-1 (2 December 2021)

ElleSkywalkingintheair said:



			Excellent news, when is the vet back? I want to make sure I check in and see the updates 😀🤗 xx
		
Click to expand...


Vet is only back if I call. I think the bill will be pushing 2K already. I think they see me as sensible and not afraid to grab the phone if I am at all worried, and they are getting text updates. 

They did offer hospitalisation, either as a day patient there or referred to one of the big hospitals. I knew we were not having heroic operations, an a horse with questionable future life quality (EMS/asthma) so referral was not in the frame.

As a day patient, they said it would be cheaper, as they would be on site for the regular tubing. The day patient idea, I wasn't happy with though, I felt travel would have been uncomfortable and would rather pay more for the vet to keep coming here. I think he has had every care and attention, and less stress.


----------



## Red-1 (2 December 2021)

He has relished his 8am handful of mash. Walk out is next.

If he has done a poo by the time we are back, he can have a handful of hay.

He is penned onto the patio, no access to 'delicious' shavings , so I have added a kettle of boiling water to the outside trug!!!


----------



## ElleSkywalker (2 December 2021)

Excellent news the Red, hope they allow him to have a nibble of hay soon 🤞 Can I ask what the recovery mash is? Having had a horse colic due to snow before, but luckily she was already out in the box so I just dropped her at the vets, and having followed Rigsbys journey am keen to prevent it happening to any others and wondered if the recovery mash was worth having around to dilute down and encourage drinking? Xx


----------



## Red-1 (2 December 2021)

ElleSkywalkingintheair said:



			Excellent news the Red, hope they allow him to have a nibble of hay soon 🤞 Can I ask what the recovery mash is? Having had a horse colic due to snow before, but luckily she was already out in the box so I just dropped her at the vets, and having followed Rigsbys journey am keen to prevent it happening to any others and wondered if the recovery mash was worth having around to dilute down and encourage drinking? Xx
		
Click to expand...

Yes, it is Saracen's Recovery Mash. Says it MUST be soaked in a double quantity of water before feeding.

Local saddler didn't have any but said it was basically Speedy Beet with added electrolytes, but the vet insisted I get the actual stuff. When heroic Mr Red got back from his 2 hour round trip to get it, having left work early, I am glad he made the effort as it looks very different. Looks a lot tastier than Speedy Beet. Has little nuts and pellets in, that break down on soaking.


----------



## Squeak (2 December 2021)

I'm so glad Rigsby is seeming better this morning.  What a relief.

That's really interesting about the Recovery Mash.  When my horse had a bout of colic a couple of months ago it took him a week or two to properly get over it and it sounds like the Recovery Mash could have been worth a go.


----------



## Surbie (2 December 2021)

Really good news about Rigsby's improvement. I hope you can relax a little, even though the restarting is scary. Fingers crossed for more proper poo on the walk.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (2 December 2021)

I'm glad to see that you all had a better night.  Best wishes to all of you for the recovery period.


----------



## wren123 (2 December 2021)

I'm so pleased he's steadily improving.
 Hoping for another poo on his walk.


----------



## Red-1 (2 December 2021)

There was a poo when I got out to walk him 

He did a nice walk, but when I contacted the vet about a handful of soaked hay, she said no :-(, not until lunchtime. The whole (small, soaked, soft meadow hay) slice will be in little bits throughout the day.

He has had another handful of recovery mash.

Next up is 15 minutes muzzled grazing at 10.30. The delay is because he is procrastinating about eating the recovery mash!


----------



## Miss_Millie (2 December 2021)

I'm so pleased to hear that he is doing better! You must be exhausted, he is a very lucky boy to have you and your partner <3


----------



## Red-1 (2 December 2021)

Aaaand another poo, this one has a bit of height.




The main man, he is back out to grass for 15 minutes.


----------



## Tarragon (2 December 2021)

Wow, we are all rooting for you! So pleased he appears to be on the mend.


----------



## SEL (2 December 2021)

Love a poo shot!

That one looks pretty normal now which is good.


----------



## Regandal (2 December 2021)

Looking good, that’s a decent poo!


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (2 December 2021)

Omg Red, I had missed the last few days and just read through it. How scary 😨  for you and Mr Red, I'm so so very glad that Rigs has pulled through for you you. I have to admit I was getting quite teary at the thought of you losing this lovely guy after all you have been through.
He is a credit to the love and care you have poured into him and I hope he continues to be for alot longer yet..!!!! ❤️


----------



## Mum4b (2 December 2021)

So happy to see that poo!… & his handsome’s smooshy chops too! 💜
You are definitely getting there @Red-1 Keep up the good work Rigsby, your mum needs a rest! Take care x


----------



## Red-1 (2 December 2021)

There was another poo at handful-of-hay time, but it was a bit drier. I have added a warm water bucket to his patio to make sure it stays a bit damp. I will walk him in a moment too, make sure it all keeps moving. 

Vets bill has come, £1,618, a bit cheaper than I projected. 

Frighteningly, apparently they are now dreading the phone ringing, there are so many colics. She said they have lost more than half of them. I have no idea what is happening locally. Rigsby and I have been lucky!


----------



## SEL (2 December 2021)

Red-1 said:



			There was another poo at handful-of-hay time, but it was a bit drier. I have added a warm water bucket to his patio to make sure it stays a bit damp. I will walk him in a moment too, make sure it all keeps moving.

Vets bill has come, £1,618, a bit cheaper than I projected.

Frighteningly, apparently they are now dreading the phone ringing, there are so many colics. She said they have lost more than half of them. I have no idea what is happening locally. Rigsby and I have been lucky!
		
Click to expand...

A friend has recently had her PRE at horspital for colic - fortunately OK - and vet said the same. More colic this Autumn than he's ever known and the only thing he can think of is our ever changeable weather stressing their guts - it is a lot warmer for longer than I remember winter as a child. Another friend lost her old girl after a week in hospital. Its very sad and very hard on horse owners when there's so little we can do.

Must be awful for the vets too.

Still keeping toes crossed for lots of poo and you guys getting back to normal.


----------



## Surbie (2 December 2021)

Red-1 said:



			Frighteningly, apparently they are now dreading the phone ringing, there are so many colics. She said they have lost more than half of them. I have no idea what is happening locally. Rigsby and I have been lucky!
		
Click to expand...

We've had a couple at the RDA, and 3 so far this autumn at my yard - all mild thankfully, and I found a dead older horse in a neighbouring field that looked like it was catastrophic colic - the first dead horse I've seen. The only difference does seem to be the yo-yo weather this year - I've never seen so many before.


----------



## Squeak (2 December 2021)

Do we reckon there's anything that we can do to help prevent colic?

Make sure we rug accordingly for the weather swings and make sure feeds are damp/ sloppy to try and get more water in to their systems?


----------



## Red-1 (2 December 2021)

Squeak said:



			Do we reckon there's anything that we can do to help prevent colic?

Make sure we rug accordingly for the weather swings and make sure feeds are damp/ sloppy to try and get more water in to their systems?
		
Click to expand...

The only thing that was different for Rigs was that he had kicked some bedding into his overnight water. I wasn't too worried, as he had more outside, but it had frozen. I have just been to the saddler and bought two hang on the wall buckets, and put then in different areas, so less likely that both will fill with bedding. 

The frozen water, I did break it, but it was only thin ice so I hadn't used hot water. 

He hadn't been on grass since the 1st frost which was about 6 weeks ago.


----------



## Red-1 (2 December 2021)

Nearly caved and called the vet back 
	
	
		
		
	


	




. After the firm poo 11.45 to 12.45, there was no more poo until 3.15. Happily, just before I made the call, one appeared. I think a  splodge of Epsom Salts in the mash helped.

He has done 2 normal wees this aft, so not dehydrated.

New buckets... Good Mr Red! I put them apart, so even less likely to both be contaminated at the same time.


----------



## Red-1 (2 December 2021)

I am laughing at myself here... 

5.30, handful of soaked hay goes in. No poos. Cold hand of worry round my heart. 

But... he looks fine and alert.

Of course there are not as many poos., poor horse has hardly eaten anything since  Monday!!!!

Please, someone help me get a sense of perspective. It is emotionally exhausting!


----------



## HanniRT (2 December 2021)

Red-1 said:



			I am laughing at myself here...

5.30, handful of soaked hay goes in. No poos. Cold hand of worry round my heart.

But... he looks fine and alert.

Of course there are not as many poos., poor horse has hardly eaten anything since  Monday!!!!

Please, someone help me get a sense of perspective. It is emotionally exhausting!
		
Click to expand...

You have nursed Rigsby through this and he's coming out the other side, literally. You and Mr Red have been nothing short of miraculous. As you say, he's hardly eaten anything and he sounds happier. Breathe, give yourself a pat on the back.


----------



## Red-1 (2 December 2021)

HanniRT said:



			You have nursed Rigsby through this and he's coming out the other side, literally. You and Mr Red have been nothing short of miraculous. As you say, he's hardly eaten anything and he sounds happier. Breathe, give yourself a pat on the back.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you. I would feel worse losing him now than if we had just made the decision on Tuesday morning.


----------



## Red-1 (2 December 2021)

Did I say already? Spent a bit of time grooming. Took the plaits out. His bottom isn't as explosive, so the tail plait is out. His forelock plait was in so the tube could be taped to the headcollar, and that is now out. The mane was plaited so the vets could see his vein, as that was difficult to find. I am touching wood that he won't need another IV injection, so took them out too.


----------



## DizzyDoughnut (2 December 2021)

Rigsby is a very lucky horse having you and Mr Red.  I'm no help with the sense of perspective, I'd be a nervous wreck by now! 
His buckets look good, I was thinking of getting one for my one of mine that likes to sometimes play with his water bucket and knock it over, but I was worried about him getting a foot caught in the handle, stupidly it never occurred to me to lift them off the ground out of stamping foot height.


----------



## Red-1 (2 December 2021)

DizzyDoughnut said:



			Rigsby is a very lucky horse having you and Mr Red.  I'm no help with the sense of perspective, I'd be a nervous wreck by now!
His buckets look good, I was thinking of getting one for my one of mine that likes to sometimes play with his water bucket and knock it over, but I was worried about him getting a foot caught in the handle, stupidly it never occurred to me to lift them off the ground out of stamping foot height.
		
Click to expand...

I made sure it wasn't the type of snap hook clip they would get caught up in. I got trigger clips, facing downwards.


----------



## SEL (2 December 2021)

Red-1 said:



			I am laughing at myself here... 

5.30, handful of soaked hay goes in. No poos. Cold hand of worry round my heart. 

But... he looks fine and alert.

Of course there are not as many poos., poor horse has hardly eaten anything since  Monday!!!!

Please, someone help me get a sense of perspective. It is emotionally exhausting!
		
Click to expand...

I think when you're tired and worried your sense of perspective goes out the window!


----------



## Red-1 (2 December 2021)

Heck, poo arrived 19.04. Vet call time was going to be 19.15. He cut it fine, that time! Extra handful of hay. Will be grazing at 8.30.

I really need to keep perspective!!!


----------



## stangs (2 December 2021)

Not mad, just very much in need of a good night’s rest.


----------



## Red-1 (2 December 2021)

stangs said:



			Not mad, just very much in need of a good night’s rest.
		
Click to expand...

Need a week of sleep., I think!

It is just that I know we aren't out of the woods yet. Scary!


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (2 December 2021)

Everything crossed for an eventful night xx


----------



## Red-1 (2 December 2021)

SatansLittleHelper said:



			Everything crossed for an eventful night xx
		
Click to expand...

Personally, I would settle for an uneventful one (except for in the poo department). 

Still have a short turn-out at 8,30 then a small net at 9.45 to go. 

Then I will have to muzzle him again overnight, as he is still too hungry to be trusted for that length of time, even with his shavings bed.


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (2 December 2021)

Red-1 said:



			Personally, I would settle for an uneventful one (except for in the poo department).

Still have a short turn-out at 8,30 then a small net at 9.45 to go.

Then I will have to muzzle him again overnight, as he is still too hungry to be trusted for that length of time, even with his shavings bed.
		
Click to expand...

I actually wrote UNEVENTFUL but stupid phone autocorrected it 😒


----------



## Red-1 (2 December 2021)

SatansLittleHelper said:



			I actually wrote UNEVENTFUL but stupid phone autocorrected it 😒
		
Click to expand...

I do hope that poo production IS eventful, so you weren't wrong either way!


----------



## Red-1 (2 December 2021)

Just in from last trip to the field. A rest for his tummy before 3rd and last small net of the day. He will only have had about 2/3 of a single slice of hay all day. Because of that, I will wait for him to finish the last, small net and muzzle him 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 as I think he is still hungry enough to go for the shavings.

Not much hay, but some. Daren't do it any quicker.


----------



## Bradsmum (3 December 2021)

Oh Red I really feel for you.  Rigsby is so very lucky to have such a dedicated and knowledgeable home. Here's to a comfortable night all round.


----------



## Red-1 (3 December 2021)

Not so happy this morning, this is the sum total of poos from 10pm to 6am, and they are a bit dry.

Rigs, however, is in fine form  and very cross at the withheld food.

I have messaged the vet, as he won't be pooing much yet, to make sure she is happy to continue to up the amount. If she wants to visit to check with an internal then that is fine too.

Have mixed his hay into the recovery mash, as he has been refusing that, with added Epsom Salts to soften the poo. Will turn out in 15 minutes.
Back on the merry go round!


----------



## ycbm (3 December 2021)

If that's one of the huge muck collectors,  that looks about OK for less than a slice of hay and a few mouthfuls of mash and grasss Red. I hope the vet visit gives him the all clear for more food today.  

Your dedication is remarkable,  I don't know how you are keeping going.  He's a lucky fellow.  
..


----------



## J&S (3 December 2021)

There may not be much poo but there has been very little food going into him,  I am sure, with your careful attention and slow build up, things will progress.  Best wishes for today!


----------



## Red-1 (3 December 2021)

Thank you both. He has just come in from grass, I am amazed he lets me catch him. I know I wouldn't, I would be like, "Hey get lost, I'm eating!"

Yes, it is one of the huge muck collectors. He did a poo before 3am (I didn't get an alarm last night and this is the first time I woke up), another at 4am and another just before 6. They are tiny. 

I know that re-starting is as tricky as any of the other parts of a colic. It is always a bit of a rollercoaster. I have dealt with colic many times, in horses not belonging to me, but haven't had one of my own with colic since I was 18 years old though, so it is worrisome! 

Not that it would get less worrisome if it was regular. It is plain stressful! And tiring. And expensive! 

When it was other people's horses, there was also a team of us on a larger yard. This is 1-1, with Mr Red cheering us on, and doing some practical things. I can only hope it doesn't snow today, or I get Covid. I am normally very positive, but heck, this is tiring.


----------



## ElleSkywalker (3 December 2021)

Everything crossed that this is the same strait now Red and he continues to tolerate more food and produce more poo xx 🤞🥰💪


----------



## Roxylola (3 December 2021)

Still willing you guys on. Its so hard at this point when all you can do is wait and hope. It would be nice to see more but while he's on limited hay and having to be muzzled that's not bad output really and little and often is good


----------



## Surbie (3 December 2021)

Cheering you and Riggers on from the southerly sidelines. 

He's still nearly empty so surely that is an appropriate amount? Are they drier than they normally would be?

Mixing the hay in the recovery mash sounds a really good idea. Hope you can have some rest and the vet gives the ok for a bit more food.


----------



## Red-1 (3 December 2021)

2 more rabbit poos, the vet is holding off, Rigs is in top form energetically. Furious in fact.

The mash and hay combo went down a treat.
	


Been for a walk to shake some more loose, he photobombed LOL.




Only another 20 minutes to another mash/hay combo.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (3 December 2021)

Poor Rigsby and poor you!

I wouldn't be too worried about that amount of poo considering how little intake there has been but as you say, you need to be cautious after a bad bout of colic with no obvious cause, even though it has been put down to the weather.


----------



## Tarragon (3 December 2021)

It all sounds so exhausting! I think you are doing an incredible job and that Rigsby is one lucky horse. He must be starving! As an owner of native ponies who think they will die if they cannot eat anything for 5 minutes, let alone 5 days, the strength of will you have to do the correct thing, and the faith Rigsby has in you is admirable.


----------



## NightStock (3 December 2021)

Only just seen this, what an awful week you have had, but I don't think he could have had better treatment if he had been in a hospital, you and your husband have done a remarkable job! I'll be sending positive thoughts to Rigsby for a full recovery and some well deserved rest for you!


----------



## chaps89 (3 December 2021)

I can only echo the others and say for the amount of food he’s getting, I wouldn’t be worried especially as he seems to be pooping frequently, shows everything is still moving. Also the fact he’s hungry is a good sign given as the initial concern was him not eating.
You’re doing a great job, you must be exhausted by now, really hoping for you that it eases up now


----------



## Mum4b (3 December 2021)

Hang in there @Red-1 It’s been a long, emotional, exhausting week for you all, & the lengths you are going to for Rigsby are admirable. 
He looks brighter & every poo, however small is heading in the right direction. 
I know you must be absolutely spent, but your determination for getting this boy better shines through . I really hope you can continue to tap into the strength that you have shown so far. We are all supporting you guys from afar & wishing you all well xx


----------



## RHM (3 December 2021)

You must be absolutely shattered! I agree with others it’s lovely the trust he so clearly has in you! You are doing a brilliant job. Have everything crossed for you both xx


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (3 December 2021)

Keeping everything crossed that this is just because he hasn't eaten so much and he is decorating his stable with poo very soon!! Lol.
I'm not surprised you're knackered,  it's an emotional roller coaster just reading about it never mind living it!!


----------



## Red-1 (3 December 2021)

Thank you all. It does help. I am always asking if I could do more/better, but I don't really know how. 

I am happy that he will have eaten enough today that he won't need muzzling at night. That will be a relief. 

The fact that he trusted me did make me teary at times. That and the fact that he whinnied to the vet when she arrived on Tuesday morning. Hats off to the vet who did the internal whilst laid on the floor too, on Tuesday morning. 

The younger vet too, who stayed smiling even when she had blown the liquid into his stomach, turned to speak to me and missed the reflux, which splashed in her face. Smiling all the time. The receptionist who told me that I could just ring for moral support, and who listened to how ace Rigs is. 

He has put up with all sorts. The awful pipe in his nose for 2 days, for a start. It did work though, he didn't have a bleed, and he doubtless would have if the pipe had been taken in and out each time. 

Mr Red has been ace too. 

Team Riggers!


----------



## Fraggle2 (3 December 2021)

We're all here for Team Riggers. I'm sure each and everyone of us on this thread are checking back several times a day to see how you are all doing. 
Fingers crossed that it won't be too much longer till you and Mr Red can relax a little 😀 x


----------



## Red-1 (3 December 2021)

fraggle2 said:



			We're all here for Team Riggers. I'm sure each and everyone of us on this thread are checking back several times a day to see how you are all doing.
Fingers crossed that it won't be too much longer till you and Mr Red can relax a little 😀 x
		
Click to expand...

Dare I say, I have started to turn a corner. Another poo out, another feed in. 3/4 of an hour, then a walk, then a feed. Re-filling him bit by bit.


----------



## Denbob (3 December 2021)

Crikey Red just caught up on this, what a rollercoaster! Echo all the other posters saying just how lucky the gorgeous Rigsby is to have such a dedicated person (/team of people, go Mr Red) in his corner. Keeping all the fingers and toes I have crossed that the upward trend continues and he's back to full health in no time.


----------



## HanniRT (3 December 2021)

fraggle2 said:



			We're all here for Team Riggers. I'm sure each and everyone of us on this thread are checking back several times a day to see how you are all doing.
Fingers crossed that it won't be too much longer till you and Mr Red can relax a little 😀 x
		
Click to expand...

First thing I click on in the morning! Before the news etc!


----------



## Miss_Millie (3 December 2021)

HanniRT said:



			First thing I click on in the morning! Before the news etc!
		
Click to expand...

Me too <3


----------



## Red-1 (3 December 2021)

HanniRT said:



			First thing I click on in the morning! Before the news etc!
		
Click to expand...




Miss_Millie said:



			Me too <3
		
Click to expand...

That is so funny, because when other people have had a poorly horse thread, I have done the same. 

He has been out in the field again, in now and before I have even had time to worry, a poo has appeared. Due 3 more feed/hay combos tonight. I feel confident to leave the muzzle off as the shavings aren't palatable now he has something in his tum.

2 more days, then I will find someone who can pop a feed in mid morning on Monday, so I can actually go back to work LOL.


----------



## Dave's Mam (3 December 2021)

Just read this!  Hope he's on the road to recovery now!


----------



## Red-1 (4 December 2021)

Was worried by lack of poo at 2.30am, but he had been fed/ mucked out at 10, and once he had a top up of food, he had pooed by 3am. More this morning, so we are still winning.

Sadly, I have been told that the hunt is local today, so he won't be able to do the best for grass. But, I will walk and give hay. Grass now and once it is dark again. 

Will rid baby horse early too, presuming hunt will be here at 11. He can spend the day locked in the stable, it is the first time they have been round since he came. I will trust Rigs with his patio, more because he is a bit earthbound to leap the fence from a standstill.

I do wish the hunts still told us when they are around.


----------



## Bradsmum (4 December 2021)

Here's hoping for some good sized, normal poos this morning (from Rigsby - lol). Here's to an uneventful weekend Red-1.  Cross-posted, glad to hear there is further progress. Good luck with the hunt, hope baby horse just finds it interesting but not exciting.


----------



## Red-1 (4 December 2021)

A thing of beauty.
A sculpture!
A poo photo to end all poo photos.
Yes, I promise, no more poo photos!!!


----------



## SashaBabe (4 December 2021)

That's one big pile of poo


----------



## planete (4 December 2021)

Red-1 said:



View attachment 83697


A thing of beauty.
A sculpture!
A poo photo to end all poo photos.
Yes, I promise, no more poo photos!!!





Click to expand...

Perfect!  And relax, I hope!


----------



## GoldenWillow (4 December 2021)

Yes! Perfect poo photo 😊


----------



## Indy (4 December 2021)

They'll be able see that from the ISS


----------



## Red-1 (4 December 2021)

I am so happy to see it, I wanted to make it my FB cover photo, but Mr Red says no!

BTW, he has been using his new metal detector, bought just to find horseshoes, on the yard today - to check for discarded nails etc from the builders.

He had a 'find' after less than a minute! I was excited initially, as viking coins and jewellery and coins have been found locally. Then I had a closer look....

Not anything as exciting.

Any takers for guess the 'find'?


----------



## Regandal (4 December 2021)

That poo is magnificent. Well done team Riggers.


----------



## PapaverFollis (4 December 2021)

I'm so glad Rigsby is pooing and seems to be on the mend. x  your love and care for him are phenomenal. 

[I've been thinking about you but can't read and keep up with details and post as much support as I would like to because my brain does funny things with colic worry after Granny horse and I end up unnecessarily sitting up all night with my horses if I get it too much in to my silly brain.]


----------



## Indy (4 December 2021)

PapaverFollis said:



			I'm so glad Rigsby is pooing and seems to be on the mend. x  your love and care for him are phenomenal.

[I've been thinking about you but can't read and keep up with details and post as much support as I would like to because my brain does funny things with colic worry after Granny horse and I end up unnecessarily sitting up all night with my horses if I get it too much in to my silly brain.]
		
Click to expand...


Funny you should say that, but I try not to dwell on colic posts too. My friend at work mentioned Riggers going through it and I said I don't want to talk about it.  It's almost like a tempting of fate


----------



## J&S (4 December 2021)

This is a good excuse to say "Oh Sh*t"!!!


----------



## Bradsmum (4 December 2021)

Mr Red-1 come up trumps again!  Sadly as there is a screw I'm guessing his find is not too old but no idea what it is.


----------



## Red-1 (4 December 2021)

Bradsmum said:



			Mr Red-1 come up trumps again!  Sadly as there is a screw I'm guessing his find is not too old but no idea what it is.
		
Click to expand...

Very observant! 

I spy it as one of the plates from the bottom of a Mountain horse yard boot!


----------



## Mum4b (4 December 2021)

✨Awesome poo! 💩✨
Well done Rigsby!! A relief all around for you guys. I hope your lovely boy continues to recover well x


----------



## Tarragon (4 December 2021)

Even logged in on a Saturday just to get the latest news, something I never normally do! So pleased to see such a normal pile of poo


----------



## Surbie (4 December 2021)

Very pleased to see the poo! Post as many as you like - so glad he is recovering strongly. 

How was it with the hunt in the end? Did they come close? Is Rigsby looking wistfully at the grass?


----------



## Red-1 (4 December 2021)

Surbie said:



			Very pleased to see the poo! Post as many as you like - so glad he is recovering strongly.

How was it with the hunt in the end? Did they come close? Is Rigsby looking wistfully at the grass?
		
Click to expand...

I didn't see them coming down our road, but they were nearby and I had both horses in for 11am. I only hope the lack of movement won't hurt either, although Rigs did still have his patio. He missed second and third times at grass though, and his 2 walks out. 

That said, I think I need to cut myself a break now. Mr Red took me to the saddler and bought Rigsby a present. When I queried him buying Rigs a gift, he said it wasn't for Rigsby, it was for me!


----------



## ElleSkywalker (4 December 2021)

Mr Red so likes Rigsby 😉 What was the gift? Magnificent poo pile BTW, totally cover photo worthy 🥰


----------



## Red-1 (5 December 2021)

He browsed the supplement shelf and bought some mint for his tea, because the label said it encourages eating and is soothing to the guts. He spent ages deciding between that and a turmeric one, because both labels promised great things. Leaving the shop, he was still not sure he made the right choice, so obviously out a lot of thought into it!

 Also a new mucking out fork, because we have a new muck trailer with a cover, and it will have a fork in, so the old green fork is going in there (yep, it's a green trailer) ands the new fork is blue like all the yard buckets. 

Also 2 for the price of one Himalayan salt licks, because Rigsby needs salt! 

Proper shopping trip!

I had already been to a different saddler a couple of days ago and got buckets for the wall, Protexin and a new (blue) poop scoop.

Rigs is spoiled! 

Loads of poo overnight, had more than 2 slices of hay and also a bit of haylage and about 6 feeds of mash yesterday. At 3am I decided that, last night was the last one where I would be doing a middle f the night food run for him. No more feeding in dressing gown and slippers!!!


----------



## Charley657 (5 December 2021)

Never been so happy to see a pile of poo!  Glad to hear he is on the mend.


----------



## cauda equina (6 December 2021)

Red-1 said:



			He browsed the supplement shelf and bought some mint for his tea, because the label said it encourages eating and is soothing to the guts. He spent ages deciding between that and a turmeric one, because both labels promised great things. Leaving the shop, he was still not sure he made the right choice, so obviously out a lot of thought into it!

Also a new mucking out fork, because we have a new muck trailer with a cover, and it will have a fork in, so the old green fork is going in there (yep, it's a green trailer) ands the new fork is blue like all the yard buckets.

Also 2 for the price of one Himalayan salt licks, because Rigsby needs salt!

Proper shopping trip!

I had already been to a different saddler a couple of days ago and got buckets for the wall, Protexin and a new (blue) poop scoop.

Rigs is spoiled!

Loads of poo overnight, had more than 2 slices of hay and also a bit of haylage and about 6 feeds of mash yesterday. At 3am I decided that, last night was the last one where I would be doing a middle f the night food run for him. No more feeding in dressing gown and slippers!!!
		
Click to expand...

What trailer have you got please?
I'm struggling with my muck arrangements and wonder if a new trailer would help


----------



## Red-1 (6 December 2021)

cauda equina said:



			What trailer have you got please?
I'm struggling with my muck arrangements and wonder if a new trailer would help
		
Click to expand...

Will PM...


----------



## Red-1 (6 December 2021)

He survived the night, my first day back at work. Of course, he dropped the hay ball straight in his water! Grrrr, running late now!

A friend is coming to give him a mid-morning snack!


----------



## Emilieu (6 December 2021)

Well. I am selfishly relieved only to be reading this today! Thank goodness the wonderful boy is ok. I hope you got a good sleep last night Red and that work was ok today.


----------



## Red-1 (6 December 2021)

Not feeling the love for Rigs right now 

Rigs had hay at 6am, haylage at 8am, A friend fed him at 10, I was home at 12.30 to feed and hay again... he then had to wait slightly longer than 2 hours then for his tea, although he did have a hay snack at 3.30...

Rigsby was not pleased....

So.....

He wrecked the joint 

He tore the rug rack off the wall, nesting with the rug.

He barged the new, hanging water buckets so they spilled water into the newly acquired shavings.

I went into him and he barged out past me 

So, he has been lunged to remind him of what life is about - only... he took me skiing to the hay shed!!!

Just left him, with feed, haylage, hay.... and a strong word in his ear!

Naughty Rigsby!

baby horse is a saint in comparison.


----------



## SEL (6 December 2021)

Feeling better then!!!!


----------



## Red-1 (6 December 2021)

SEL said:



			Feeling better then!!!!
		
Click to expand...

😆


----------



## Bluewaves (6 December 2021)

Too funny!


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (6 December 2021)

Well he's feeling better then 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## ycbm (6 December 2021)

There no cob like a hangry cob! 
.


----------



## Red-1 (6 December 2021)

It's alright for you lot. Poor Mr Red got home from work to be told of the rug rack situation. He is not impressed. Nor is he impressed that the new buckets, that he put up, being wrenched round. 

I have done a stack of housework today though, so I am slightly redeemed. It had gone by the wayside last week.


----------



## DizzyDoughnut (6 December 2021)

At least there's no doubt he's got his appetite back 😂 Although it looks like he needs to work on showing how grateful he is for all the effort that you and Mr Red put into getting him well again. Guessing Mr Red definitely doesn't love Rigsby tonight!


----------



## ElleSkywalker (6 December 2021)

Yay for protesting Riggers 😁 

My Shetland threw a tantrum the other day and came trotting down the field making a mess of ground with her furious little hooves. I threw arms around her and sobbed and sobbed.....earlier this year she lost her best mate and I was so so worried she wouldn't be long behind,  so everytime she throws a strop I am thrilled. 

Keep up the good grumps Rigsby 😍


----------



## Red-1 (6 December 2021)

One strange thing, he has a load of sores in the creases near his elbows. It's been weeks since he was ridden, and his rug has X surcingles, so nothing has touched that area. I can only presume it was from thrashing around, or I guess it could be from sweaty armpits?

They are not deep or anything, look more like sores, none through the entirety if his skin.

A mystery! Not seen them before. 

I have cleaned and dressed them.


----------



## Meredith (6 December 2021)

Red-1 said:



			One strange thing, he has a load of sores in the creases near his elbows. It's been weeks since he was ridden, and his rug has X surcingles, so nothing has touched that area. I can only presume it was from thrashing around, or I guess it could be from sweaty armpits?

They are not deep or anything, look more like sores, none through the entirety if his skin.

A mystery! Not seen them before.

I have cleaned and dressed them.
		
Click to expand...

Did he lie down a lot?
My mare collapsed with azotoria as it was then called. Later she had sores full of pus on her elbows and fetlocks. I guessed they were caused by pressure. 
Maybe Rigsby has done something similar


----------



## Roxylola (6 December 2021)

Red-1 said:



			One strange thing, he has a load of sores in the creases near his elbows. It's been weeks since he was ridden, and his rug has X surcingles, so nothing has touched that area. I can only presume it was from thrashing around, or I guess it could be from sweaty armpits?

They are not deep or anything, look more like sores, none through the entirety if his skin.

A mystery! Not seen them before.

I have cleaned and dressed them.
		
Click to expand...

Charlie gets scabs in his pits sometimes - I've attributed it to his mallanders tbh I'm scrupulous about his skin because of it so I'm sure it's not sweat etc. He also gets them under his chin, the chin and elbows tend to be worse round coat change which is what makes me think mallanders


----------



## Red-1 (6 December 2021)

Meredith said:



			Did he lie down a lot?
My mare collapsed with azotoria as it was then called. Later she had sores full of pus on her elbows and fetlocks. I guessed they were caused by pressure.
Maybe Rigsby has done something similar
		
Click to expand...

I do think it is because of his lying down. He was up and down on Monday afternoon. Then, Tuesday morning he was down for ages, thrashing too. I will keep an eye on it.


----------



## Red-1 (6 December 2021)

Roxylola said:



			Charlie gets scabs in his pits sometimes - I've attributed it to his mallanders tbh I'm scrupulous about his skin because of it so I'm sure it's not sweat etc. He also gets them under his chin, the chin and elbows tend to be worse round coat change which is what makes me think mallanders
		
Click to expand...

He does have mallenders, but it is so controlled that most of the time you wouldn't know it. He used to have loads of sores, now it is just a couple of patches - one behind each knee. I clip and wash every week, and it is now barely noticeable. 

Funnily enough, it was Farrier's cream I dressed it with, as it isn't deep, just scabby pits!


----------



## Emilieu (6 December 2021)

My Betty smashed up my grooming kit tonight because she was out of hay for, oh, about 15 minutes. Ain’t no rage like the hungry cob rage.
I’m glad he felt well enough to misbehave 🙊


----------



## Red-1 (7 December 2021)

Storm Barra is on its way, Rigs was on his patio in the morning, until it rained, then he sensibly tucked himself away. I daren't leave him with no exercise, so I bravely took him for a walk in wild wind! 

He was an angel!

The wind was extreme, so he is now locked in his stable. Brrrr.


----------



## Rumtytum (7 December 2021)

Red-1 said:



View attachment 83697


A thing of beauty.
A sculpture!
A poo photo to end all poo photos.
Yes, I promise, no more poo photos!!!





Click to expand...

There is so much emotion invested in that poo 😀


----------



## Annagain (8 December 2021)

So glad he's obviously feeling better, even if he's showing it in naughty ways. 

Our boys all came in for the first time at the weekend. They're all quite fat so none of them got a hard feed. Archie didn't even notice and just tucked into the haylage. Monty looked a bit disappointed but soon got over it. Charlie was LIVID. We had door kicking, head tossing, stable walking, the lot. I left him to it thinking he'd calm down but the state of his stable on Sunday morning suggested otherwise. I wouldn't mind but he only ever got a token handful last year and hasn't had anything all summer so I don't know where this sense of entitlement has come from. After three trashed beds, I caved yesterday and left a tiny sprinkling of mix in a bucket (about 1/2 a handful - and I have tiny hands!). Stable was much better this morning!


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (8 December 2021)

Annagain said:



			So glad he's obviously feeling better, even if he's showing it in naughty ways. 

Our boys all came in for the first time at the weekend. They're all quite fat so none of them got a hard feed. Archie didn't even notice and just tucked into the haylage. Monty looked a bit disappointed but soon got over it. Charlie was LIVID. We had door kicking, head tossing, stable walking, the lot. I left him to it thinking he'd calm down but the state of his stable on Sunday morning suggested otherwise. I wouldn't mind but he only ever got a token handful last year and hasn't had anything all summer so I don't know where this sense of entitlement has come from. After three trashed beds, I caved yesterday and left a tiny sprinkling of mix in a bucket (about 1/2 a handful - and I have tiny hands!). Stable was much better this morning!
		
Click to expand...

He's training you well  😱🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Annagain (8 December 2021)

The Xmas Furry said:



			He's training you well  😱🤣🤣🤣
		
Click to expand...

He is but it's worth it to save 15 minutes mucking out poo ground into tiny pieces and flung all over the stable. He's not getting any more than that until I can see a rib!


----------



## Red-1 (8 December 2021)

There's a sight I didn't think I would see again...

Took Rigs for a walk yesterday but today threw a saddle on and rode the short block.

He seemed to really enjoy it! 

(It is less than a mile!).


----------



## ycbm (8 December 2021)

Red-1 said:



			There's a sight I didn't think I would see again
		
Click to expand...


He had us all worried! 
.


----------



## Annagain (9 December 2021)

Go Riggers! He looks to be enjoying that. I'm sure getting out and about will lift his spirits no end. Is he back to full rations yet?


----------



## Red-1 (9 December 2021)

Annagain said:



			Go Riggers! He looks to be enjoying that. I'm sure getting out and about will lift his spirits no end. Is he back to full rations yet?
		
Click to expand...

Actually, more than full rations as far as calories go, but different rations - very wet, soaked ones!!!

Had another ride out today, he was standing whinnying importantly when I came back from riding baby-horse!


----------



## Red-1 (11 December 2021)

Baby horse's new blog is out, the same FB page as the last one, that I/m not allowed to link to. 

If anyone is interested and can't find it, PM and I can share! 

It is about goal setting.


----------



## Red-1 (11 December 2021)

Although, it seems to have lost its formatting and the first part is in one, rather long, paragraph!


----------



## Fraggle2 (11 December 2021)

https://www.fulmart.co.uk/blog/post.php?s=2021-12-08-red-upbeat-another-month-in 
Think I found it again 😉


----------



## Red-1 (11 December 2021)

fraggle2 said:



https://www.fulmart.co.uk/blog/post.php?s=2021-12-08-red-upbeat-another-month-in
Think I found it again 😉
		
Click to expand...

I did submit it with paragraphs, honest!


----------



## My_old_warmblood (11 December 2021)

congratulations on your cob. Once you become a cob person I don’t think you can ever go back! Nothing like have an armchair with no breaks 😂 he’s absolutely gorgeous. 
Word of advice though, please don’t grow out his feathers, whatever you do. My boy of 4 years has the same scabs, and whenever his feathers grow he’s in absolute misery. Meticulously grooming and treating them only caused him more suffering. I regret it now and keep them short all year.    
the lady that recommended I torture him with constant feather grooming told me I was being too soft that I was upset it bothered him so much. She told me they all hate it but eventually give up- that was the moment I realised it wasn’t worth it.


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (11 December 2021)

Red-1 said:



			I did submit it with paragraphs, honest!
		
Click to expand...

Excellent write up 👍


----------



## Red-1 (19 December 2021)

Rigs has been out and about today, examining the local Xmas decs. 




I am glad to say they re-inserted the paragraphs into my blog. I can't explain how much it annoyed me, irrational!


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (19 December 2021)

I loved the blog, it's given me a lot of food for thought and ideas for my young horse. Despite being 7 next year he hasn't done half of what Homer has 😳😳😳 I don't intend to rush him forwards but I'm now looking at making a few goals


----------



## Red-1 (19 December 2021)

SatansLittleHelper said:



			I loved the blog, it's given me a lot of food for thought and ideas for my young horse. Despite being 7 next year he hasn't done half of what Homer has 😳😳😳 I don't intend to rush him forwards but I'm now looking at making a few goals

Click to expand...

All we have done is a couple of arena hires/ lessons and some gentle hacking. That is all he will be doing until spring, TBH, as he is a slow burner. Really unfit and green. We have some mini goals going on there though. 

I am having fun producing him, he is not ready for any type of competition, we have nothing to 'show' people yet.


----------



## Red-1 (9 January 2022)

Rigs had a nice Xmas and new year, had another ride out and... best of all... I invited his previous owner over to see him. She has been so supportive and we have kept in touch.

Due to Covid, I met practically no one over Xmas, so we just met outdoors and took Rigs for a walk.

I was surprisingly nervous! After his colic, he started trying to eat his bed (chopped rape straw) so I swapped for shavings, but the farmer who takes my muck said it was to be a one off. So, he has been getting more food to make his bedding (which is really unpalatable) be even less attractive.

I was worried that his previous owner would think I let him get too fat. But no, as ever, she is 100% supportive and thankful that he found a home where he isn't sold down the line time after time, which was a possibility when I bought him. You can still see the faint line of a back rib, but the others have gone visually, still easily felt.

Other than that, Rigs has decided he likes his patio, and doesn't really like the arena turnout any more!  The patio would be around 40m X 10m if straightened out, he has 24/7 access to it and the stable, so I reckon, with the odd walk out and ride too, it will suffice until summer when he can be turned out in the field, muzzled. He will need to slim down a bit by then, and to that end he is mostly naked unless it is wet, when he has a no fill sheet on. I'm not sure ne 'needs' it, but he was wet the day he got colic so I wish to avoid the same conditions as the day that happened!

Baby horse's new blog is out too. Rigs did me a favour getting me fit to go buy that one!


----------



## Fraggle2 (9 January 2022)

https://www.fulmart.co.uk/blog/post.php?s=2021-12-08-red-upbeat-another-month-in
Another really good read. Thank you red for sharing your horses with us.


----------



## Red-1 (9 January 2022)

fraggle2 said:



https://www.fulmart.co.uk/blog/post.php?s=2021-12-08-red-upbeat-another-month-in
Another really good read. Thank you red for sharing your horses with us.
		
Click to expand...

I think that is the previous month. This one is entitled Survival.


----------



## Fraggle2 (9 January 2022)

Oops 🤣
https://www.fulmart.co.uk/blog/post.php?s=2022-01-04-red-upbeat-survival


----------



## Sam_J (9 January 2022)

Loved reading the latest episode of the blog, very interesting!


----------



## Red-1 (21 January 2022)

Rigs says Hiiiiii.




Nothing much been happening, he is enjoying doing not a lot!


----------



## Red-1 (21 January 2022)

And another. 




Busy doing  nothing!


----------



## ElleSkywalker (21 January 2022)

Busy being handsome 😍


----------



## cauda equina (22 January 2022)

Red-1 said:



			Rigs says Hiiiiii.

View attachment 86191


Nothing much been happening, he is enjoying doing not a lot!
		
Click to expand...

I love his cob flap


----------



## Red-1 (22 January 2022)

Just booked him in for his spring service with the vet. At the beginning of April he will be having his teeth done again (6  monthly) another worm count (6 monthly but been zero here with every horse for over 20 years!) and also a set of bloods to make sure that his blood numbers still make it safe for field turnout when the fields dry out.

We will, of course, start with just 15 minutes and build it up from there. Last year we got up to 4 hours as a regular thing, occasionally up to 6, all muzzled.


----------



## Red-1 (22 January 2022)

cauda equina said:



			I love his cob flap
		
Click to expand...

Cob flap 🤣


----------



## Rosemary28 (24 January 2022)

Red-1 said:



			And another.

View attachment 86192


Busy doing  nothing!
		
Click to expand...

Such a handsome boy!


----------



## Red-1 (29 January 2022)

Had Rigsby's front shoes off again yesterday. I only put fronts on so he could be ridden a bit more, to escort new baby out, but the new baby is doing OK on his own, Rigsby's main rider has emigrated, his other one has an injury and, one way or another, he isn't really doing anything.

Rigs doesn't really care.

He has good enough feet that he can still do a bot of schooling or a short hack, if the feeling takes us.

Meanwhile, a bit of Rigsby spam on what is a very windy day!


----------



## ElleSkywalker (29 January 2022)

The middle picture he looks so majestic and then......🙈


----------



## Red-1 (29 January 2022)

ElleSkywalker said:



			The middle picture he looks so majestic and then......🙈
		
Click to expand...

He is just such a character! I plan on some more PAT visits to OAP homes this summer. Smiles all round.

He is just so ace. I think he has only been ridden once since paying respects at the church yard on 11/11, but I'm sure I could mount up tomorrow and strut down the main  street. He is just that sort of horse. Grows in character all the time. 

I am blessed!


----------



## Red-1 (11 February 2022)

Rigs is still busy doing nothing. Rigs' feet are hard as nails, no problems with being barefoot again, even on road planings.

Talking of baby horse, his latest blog is out. I am not allowed to link to it, but if anyone finds it, a nice 'like' on the feed/forage company's facebook page would be nice. Keeps the boys in bedding! If you prefer to PM me, I can give a link. 

A couple of Riggers photos, just because he is so handsome. He does have the ribs easily felt, and somewhat visible, but his shaggy coat makes him look a bit fatter than he is. He is just doing the odd hour out, we are on clay and it soon bogs down. He never runs round though, head down and eat. Sadly, the muzzle stops him eating very much, but he likes the challenge. He is also always happy to come back in, walks over to the gate when I go to fetch him.

His mallenders is now controlled by weekly clipping only, can't remember the last time I had to use a product on them. I give his feet a pick and his skin a good scratch every day. Once or twice a week I also fight through the huge mane and tail to keep them pristine.






One of the things I love about him is that I could just throw a saddle on and go for a ride. He is happy and obliging whatever. A real gem of a horse.


----------



## Errin Paddywack (11 February 2022)

Lovely boy and looking very good.  What sort of muzzle is that, would you recommend it?  I really want my sister to put one on her mare this year but no idea where to start re type.


----------



## jnb (11 February 2022)

He's bursting with health! The love of a cob is the deepest thing, I think. They would follow you to the ends of the earth then carry you back when you're too exhausted to go on.
My little lad, scared, untouched, young and full of worms, came and lay beside me the day he arrived from Ireland after a 14 hour trip. Everything I ask of him he answers with "You want to do xxx Mum? OK then" And the unsaid end to that phrase is: "Because I trust you".


----------



## Red-1 (11 February 2022)

Errin Paddywack said:



			Lovely boy and looking very good.  What sort of muzzle is that, would you recommend it?  I really want my sister to put one on her mare this year but no idea where to start re type.
		
Click to expand...

It is just a cheap one, Shires or something. It has never moved on him.


----------



## Red-1 (11 February 2022)

jnb said:



			He's bursting with health! The love of a cob is the deepest thing, I think. They would follow you to the ends of the earth then carry you back when you're too exhausted to go on.
My little lad, scared, untouched, young and full of worms, came and lay beside me the day he arrived from Ireland after a 14 hour trip. Everything I ask of him he answers with "You want to do xxx Mum? OK then" And the unsaid end to that phrase is: "Because I trust you".
		
Click to expand...

I'm not sure Rigs is a dream-like as that. He is more, OK, if I have to 😂


----------



## SEL (11 February 2022)

Red-1 said:



			I'm not sure Rigs is a dream-like as that. He is more, OK, if I have to 😂
		
Click to expand...

The cobs in my life are happy to be bribed. They'd walk over fire for pony nuts 🤣

What breed is Rigs? My Dales x can compete with the masses of hair - also the shaved legs since the vets got stuck in!


----------



## Red-1 (12 February 2022)

SEL said:



			The cobs in my life are happy to be bribed. They'd walk over fire for pony nuts 🤣

What breed is Rigs? My Dales x can compete with the masses of hair - also the shaved legs since the vets got stuck in!
		
Click to expand...

His passport says cob X cob, but he is apparently part Friesian.


----------



## Red-1 (18 February 2022)

Let me in!




He is in! 

Sadly, we can't keep his back door to the patio open when it is this windy, as the bedding flies out! He has been out in the day, in at night, for both storm Dudley and now Storm Eunice. 

I think he is happy enough at that right now!


----------



## Red-1 (22 February 2022)

Gave Rigs a trim, was forced to as I was finding tail hairs in his bed where he treading on his own tail! Once he was trimmed,  legs clipped and legs and tail washed, as well as well groomed with his feet pristine and painted... well... it was tempting, so I slapped a saddle on and went riding round the block.

Riggler hasn't been ridden since 11 November, except for once in December,  but he is a pro. I took his shoes off 2 cycles ago as he didn't have a rider, so he needed a couple of months to re-harden his feet, especially as he is on road planings when turned out.

He was sound as a pound and very proud to be on an outing. 

Not the sort of horse who needs lungeing or taking on the school first, in fact, he would be horrified at the prospect 🤣


----------



## Tarragon (22 February 2022)

That is a lot of mane!


----------



## ElleSkywalker (22 February 2022)

Ooo his mane is coming on nicely 😍


----------



## Red-1 (22 February 2022)

Tarragon said:



			That is a lot of mane!
		
Click to expand...

It was a lot of tail too, before I trimmed it. To the floor and thick with it!


----------



## Emilieu (22 February 2022)

Love this. Love Rigsby.


----------



## Red-1 (10 March 2022)

Rigs has still been... retired. Not ridden him recently, but have booked him in for some kids to have a ride in the next holidays so we will have to get some time under saddle before then just to make sure everything is ready.

Some gratuitous photos just because he is a handsome old devil!


----------



## Squeak (10 March 2022)

Love Rigsby.  He looks so happy and well and his mane looks AMAZING!


----------



## GoldenWillow (10 March 2022)

I also have mane envy, with the added bonus that it is black as opposed to a dirty orangey white!


----------



## Red-1 (10 March 2022)

He often loses a bit of forelock by standing too close when I tie the haynet up. It gets caught in the knot 🤣. His forelock goes to the end of his nose. Wild!


----------



## chaps89 (10 March 2022)

His mane is bonkers!
He really landed on his feet with you 
Can I ask what the little clip on his neck is for/from?


----------



## Red-1 (10 March 2022)

chaps89 said:



			His mane is bonkers!
He really landed on his feet with you 
Can I ask what the little clip on his neck is for/from?
		
Click to expand...

From where he had colic. The vet clipped a strip both sides to get meds in. Those strips cost £1,600!!! LOL>


----------



## chaps89 (10 March 2022)

Red-1 said:



			From where he had colic. The vet clipped a strip both sides to get meds in. Those strips cost £1,600!!! LOL>
		
Click to expand...

Of course! ‘Spensive Rigsby. Worth every penny though, I think we’re all glad he came through that


----------



## Red-1 (20 March 2022)

Rigs is fighting fit, back at grass for 2 hours a day now, building up slowly. 

He was particularly sprightly looking today, so I threw a saddle on and had a ride. He volunteered a canter!!! I wouldn't usually, as he isn't fit (from memory, he did mum's funeral in summer, paid his respects on 11 November at the church, was ridden once in Feb out hacking, then today) but he was up for it! He just gets on with it, no fuss. 

He has been a bit warm, so I have plaited his mane to keep him cool. 

He is a cool dude! 

Sound too!


----------



## Red-1 (20 March 2022)

I sometimes feel a bit guilty, having Rigs doing nothing. He would be happy as someone's happy hacker, would bring a lot of pleasure. Yet, here he is, loafing around doing nothing very much. He does make me smile, is a companion of sorts for baby horse (separate paddocks as he seems to want to duff up the baby!!!) and is just...here. He is welcome, I just feel a little guilty!


----------



## Roxylola (20 March 2022)

He's happy though, you've got his issues well managed. I don't think there's anything to feel guilty over


----------



## sky1000 (20 March 2022)

You have been very good to him, and I think he appreciates it.


----------



## DizzyDoughnut (20 March 2022)

Rigsby looks fantastic and so shiny! 
I'm sure he's very happy loafing about and he's not doing nothing, he's doing a very important job of making you and all of us very happy to see him. He got so lucky when he found you!


----------



## ycbm (20 March 2022)

Red-1 said:



			I sometimes feel a bit guilty, having Rigs doing nothing. He would be happy as someone's happy hacker, would bring a lot of pleasure. Yet, here he is, loafing around doing nothing very much. He does make me smile, is a companion of sorts for baby horse (separate paddocks as he seems to want to duff up the baby!!!) and is just...here. He is welcome, I just feel a little guilty!
		
Click to expand...


If you think he would be happier doing some work,  and he might be simply because more work = more food, then I'm sure you would have your hand bitten off by a number of very good loan homes.  
.


----------



## cauda equina (21 March 2022)

He's not doing nothing, he's being the youngster's companion. I think being a companion is often undervalued as a job, but not all horses are good at it.
He has also taken a lot of work by you to get him where he is and it sounds as if he's never going to be a live out until you want to go for a hack type horse, which I guess is what a lot of happy hacker owners would want. It would be so sad if all your good work were undone.
So please don't feel guilty about anything


----------



## Red-1 (21 March 2022)

ycbm said:



			If you think he would be happier doing some work,  and he might be simply because more work = more food, then I'm sure you would have your hand bitten off by a number of very good loan homes.
.
		
Click to expand...

No, I don't feel like loaning him out. He has a job here as a companion, even if he is rubbish at it! His main rider emigrated to Spain in January and I now have another horse for myself, that is taking my time.


cauda equina said:



			He's not doing nothing, he's being the youngster's companion. I think being a companion is often undervalued as a job, but not all horses are good at it.
He has also taken a lot of work by you to get him where he is and it sounds as if he's never going to be a live out until you want to go for a hack type horse, which I guess is what a lot of happy hacker owners would want. It would be so sad if all your good work were undone.
So please don't feel guilty about anything
		
Click to expand...

He is a rubbish companion. Is jealous of the baby and kicks/bites. That is why they are on separate turnout. Rigs does have the whole patio so he can go to Baby Horse's back door and pester him. I have put bars up though, as last time they 'groomed' over a door, it took weeks for the cut on Baby Horse to heal up!

He is actually really easy to keep. On a daily basis, he is turned in/out, fed, hooves picked. Once a week he has his legs clipped and washed. Once every 6 weeks, his hooves trimmed. Normal vaccinations/teeth. Nominal hard feed.

Just that for weeks, then slap a saddle on and ride. He is a super horse.

I guess it is because he is fit, sound and up for it, I just think it is a waste.


----------



## planete (21 March 2022)

Try and find him a new rider?


----------



## Bluewaves (21 March 2022)

It does sound like you would like him to have an occasional rider especially as he is in such fine fettle and a great hacker.

Any friends of friends of friends you could ask?


----------



## Roxylola (21 March 2022)

No horse stands looking wistfully over their door thinking how if only they'd got a more committed owner (with unlimited funds) they could be aiming for badders or Paris 2024, they don't wonder to themselves what music they could use in the kür or anything of the sort. The idea of wasted potential is a human one. Imo its a societal construct and the root of a lot of human unhappiness. Horses know nothing of what they *could* be doing, they only know that they're (hopefully) comfortable and content. And if they are comfortable and content they're not wasted.
Maybe you'll find a rider for him, maybe you'd rather not and either is fine, he's happy either way


----------



## Birker2020 (21 March 2022)

Roxylola said:



			No horse stands looking wistfully over their door thinking how if only they'd got a more committed owner (with unlimited funds) they could be aiming for badders or Paris 2024, they don't wonder to themselves what music they could use in the kür or anything of the sort. The idea of wasted potential is a human one. Imo its a societal construct and the root of a lot of human unhappiness. Horses know nothing of what they *could* be doing, they only know that they're (hopefully) comfortable and content. And if they are comfortable and content they're not wasted.
Maybe you'll find a rider for him, maybe you'd rather not and either is fine, he's happy either way
		
Click to expand...

Never a truer word my friend.


----------



## ycbm (21 March 2022)

Roxylola said:



			No horse stands looking wistfully over their door thinking how if only they'd got a more committed owner (with unlimited funds) they could be aiming for badders or Paris 2024, they don't wonder to themselves what music they could use in the kür or anything of the sort. The idea of wasted potential is a human one. Imo its a societal construct and the root of a lot of human unhappiness. Horses know nothing of what they *could* be doing, they only know that they're (hopefully) comfortable and content. And if they are comfortable and content they're not wasted.
Maybe you'll find a rider for him, maybe you'd rather not and either is fine, he's happy either way
		
Click to expand...


I do agree with this but I have a horse who most definitely hangs his head over the gate and says "why aren't you riding me? "  and it's noticeable that on days when I do,  like today,  he hangs around the gate wanting a chat instead of wandering off into the field.  

It makes me feel guiltily about only having ridden him 6 times since Christmas.
.


----------



## stangs (21 March 2022)

ycbm said:



			I do agree with this but I have a horse who most definitely hangs his head over the gate and says "why aren't you riding me? "  and its noticeable that on days when I do,  like today,  he hangs around the gate wanting a chat instead of wandering off into the field. 

It makes me feel guiltily about only having ridden him 6 times since Christmas.
.
		
Click to expand...

Is that wanting to be ridden or just wanting some affection/attention/enrichment?


----------



## Roxylola (21 March 2022)

ycbm said:



			I do agree with this but I have a horse who most definitely hangs his head over the gate and says "why aren't you riding me? "  and its noticeable that on days when I do,  like today,  he hangs around the gate wanting a chat instead of wandering off into the field. 

It makes me feel guiltily about only having ridden him 6 times since Christmas.
.
		
Click to expand...

Yes and to anyone who knows him I follow the "no horse" with "except charlie" He will stand at the field gate watching if I'm teaching in the next field and the other weekend after a challenging flat lesson on the Saturday when he saw me getting Bon's tack out and getting ready to box up for a ride out he left his hay to hang cheerfully over his door as he thought he was going out.  I'm pretty sure he's convinced that he just needs to get seen by Ben Hobday and he'd be the next Mulry.  That said, in all seriousness I love that he enjoys his job but even he isn't wondering about getting sponsors for badders

However, in this case Rigsby seems pretty content with his life, I think it's more how Red feels about what he "should" be doing


----------



## Red-1 (21 March 2022)

planete said:



			Try and find him a new rider?
		
Click to expand...




Bluewaves said:



			It does sound like you would like him to have an occasional rider especially as he is in such fine fettle and a great hacker.

Any friends of friends of friends you could ask?
		
Click to expand...

I kind of abstratcly like the idea, but we (Mr Red especially) are fiercely protective of our privacy and he is kept at home. 


Roxylola said:



			No horse stands looking wistfully over their door thinking how if only they'd got a more committed owner (with unlimited funds) they could be aiming for badders or Paris 2024, they don't wonder to themselves what music they could use in the kür or anything of the sort. The idea of wasted potential is a human one. Imo its a societal construct and the root of a lot of human unhappiness. Horses know nothing of what they *could* be doing, they only know that they're (hopefully) comfortable and content. And if they are comfortable and content they're not wasted.
Maybe you'll find a rider for him, maybe you'd rather not and either is fine, he's happy either way
		
Click to expand...

I think you are correct. I think a lot of the guilt is actually because I know how lucky I am that he is fit, well, healthy, up for it, mannerly, fun etc and yet... he does nothing! I guess it seems like a waste. 

I don't think he is bothered at all. He has a fuss every day. Now has field turnout as well as dry lot, and a stable. He can pester Baby Horse when he wants. His haylage is split into 5 portions, so always more food about to be delivered.


----------



## Birker2020 (21 March 2022)

Lovely boy


----------



## ycbm (21 March 2022)

stangs said:



			Is that wanting to be ridden or just wanting some affection/attention/enrichment?
		
Click to expand...

He's already been ridden. When he isn't ridden,  he walks off into the field,  when he is he hangs around at the gate wanting even more interaction. It's quite marked behaviour.  I've never owned another quite like him.  
.


----------



## Red-1 (2 April 2022)

Rigsby has had his spring vet exam.

Worm count = 0, YAY!

EMS/Insulin test... In 2020, before I bought him, it was 213. In 2021, after slimming and a couple of courses of L94, it was 2.8 on starvation/caro sugar test. 2022, he was put on grass for 2 hours before testing and was... Less than 2!!!

So, Rigs was upped to 4 hours at grass, then... the weather turned and he is back off it again . But, at least I know he is processing sugar so can go back on it when it warms up and dries out. 

His Cushings test in 2020, before I got him, was 27.5. Last year, 14.1. This year, we decided to wait until autumn. He looks well. 

Rigs was beautifully behaved for his teeth. No sedative, mechanical grinding and I didn't even need to hold him. The vet just got stuck in. Such a champ!


----------



## Fraggle2 (2 April 2022)

Such a good boy. And great news on all his tests 👏 🙂


----------



## chaps89 (3 April 2022)

Red-1 said:



			I kind of abstratcly like the idea, but we (Mr Red especially) are fiercely protective of our privacy and he is kept at home.


I think you are correct. I think a lot of the guilt is actually because I know how lucky I am that he is fit, well, healthy, up for it, mannerly, fun etc and yet... he does nothing! I guess it seems like a waste.

I don't think he is bothered at all. He has a fuss every day. Now has field turnout as well as dry lot, and a stable. He can pester Baby Horse when he wants. His haylage is split into 5 portions, so always more food about to be delivered.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like the dream life to me - in fact mine would like to know how soon he can come and live with you please?!


----------



## Ceriann (3 April 2022)

Sounds like he’s having a lovely life and well done on all the progress.  I have two healthy companions in their early teens.  They get the same care as my ridden horse but do nothing - they are not wasted (neither is capable of being ridden for behavioural reasons).  They are content, well mannered and will stay with me that way for the rest of their days.  I wouldn’t rush to find a sharer if your boy is similarly settled.


----------



## Red-1 (3 April 2022)

Silly me, putting a Rigsby post on with no photos. Photos are good!

Rigs is losing his coat hand over fist.

He has had his mane plaited because but has been warm, but it is warm no longer, so the mane is free again. It is kinky!

He has had his weekly leg clip and wash.

Handsome old man!


----------



## Red-1 (13 April 2022)

He poos it, I pick it, it is the circle of (horse) life!!!






That is my stable jacket. Ripped, the zip is tricky to open, it is no longer waterproof, hay in the pockets, wadding coming out, paint on it.... 

Anyone else have a similar one? LOL. 

Oh, and I tried Pink Mash for baby horse last night. He said no. I gave it to Rigs this morning, he said no too  I almost called the vet! But no, he looks in great health. He has been having an hour at grass and is loving it. Will be going up to 4-6 hours a day soon, I hope.


----------



## Errin Paddywack (13 April 2022)

Red-1 said:



			That is my stable jacket. Ripped, the zip is tricky to open, it is no longer waterproof, hay in the pockets, wadding coming out, paint on it....
		
Click to expand...

I had a coat in that condition.  It was the most comfortable coat I had ever had and in its day totally waterproof.  I had it for years and only finally decided this winter to let it go.  Really wish I could replace it but no chance or not in my price range.


----------



## J&S (13 April 2022)

I sent for a sample of pink mash and my mare would not touch it, even mixed in with normal food .


----------



## southerncomfort (13 April 2022)

I have 5 horsey coats/jackets.  Only one has a workable zip.  I can't bring myself to bin them though.

Considering tying a bit of bailer twine around my waist in lieu of a zip!


----------



## Red-1 (13 April 2022)

southerncomfort said:



			I have 5 horsey coats/jackets.  Only one has a workable zip.  I can't bring myself to bin them though.

Considering tying a bit of bailer twine around my waist in lieu of a zip!
		
Click to expand...

This one is naughty, it will let you zip yourself in, but then  not let you out again! The wadding gets caught. Not helped as the zip pull is only a little stub now, most of it broke off through me tugging at it to release the wadding. 

I do think that this will be its last winter. Been with me years, that jacket!


----------



## Fraggle2 (13 April 2022)

If a horses rug was in the state our coats get into we would just replace them. .... but our favourite yard coats nope we will keep them till they fall apart literally 😂


----------



## Red-1 (14 April 2022)

It has really warmed up here today. Rigsby could go into hi stable, but no, he has the perfect shady spot!




I think it may be time to plait his mane up again tho, keeps him cool 

He will be on the grass later, lucky boy.


----------



## cauda equina (14 April 2022)

I love his patio!
is it just road planings laid over soil?


----------



## Red-1 (14 April 2022)

cauda equina said:



			I love his patio!
is it just road planings laid over soil?
		
Click to expand...

Yes, we dug down a bit first, so it is a lot of planings.


----------



## Red-1 (15 April 2022)

Farrier here today. Rigs likes the attention!


----------



## Red-1 (16 April 2022)

Back in plaits for Rigs because of the heat. The plaits really do seem to keep h
	
im cooler.


----------



## Red-1 (21 April 2022)

I am prepping to go to weekend camp tomorrow with baby horse, so Rigs had to have his Sunday makeover early.  Mr Red will be in charge of Rigs while I am gone, he purports to hate horses, but I do finally think he has taken a shine to Rigs.


----------



## Parker2010 (21 April 2022)

Who couldn’t take shine to that beautiful face 😍


----------



## DizzyDoughnut (21 April 2022)

How could he not love Rigsby! My dad always maintained he didn't want a dog and didn't like horses, he was always volunteering to take the dog for a walk and chatting to the horses while he thought no one was watching!


----------



## Red-1 (27 April 2022)

YESSSSSS!!!!!

YES, Baby Horse and Rigs had a nice groom!!!!
I have been so disappointed that Rigs always attacked Baby Horse. I intended they go out together, but it was not to be. Then we made the patio but Rigs tore a hole in his neck 
	
	
		
		
	


	




I have facilitated in-hand  associations but tonight is the first time I have left them to it.
They seem to be playing nicely, I only hope the baby is still in one piece at 8pm.


----------



## Red-1 (27 April 2022)

Noooo, it got bumptious enough that our neighbour just rang to say someone was going the be injured and... baby horse is! 

Just a bit of hair missing, but they are separate again. They can talk through the bars but apparently not more than that!!!


----------



## ycbm (27 April 2022)

Red-1 said:



			Noooo, it got bumptious enough that our neighbour just rang to say someone was going the be injured and... baby horse is!

Just a bit of hair missing, but they are separate again. They can talk through the bars but apparently not more than that!!!
		
Click to expand...

🙇‍♂️


----------



## Bluewaves (27 April 2022)

Rigsby is a real rascal. Baby Horse is an absolute dote.


----------



## Bellaboo18 (27 April 2022)

Red-1 said:



			Noooo, it got bumptious enough that our neighbour just rang to say someone was going the be injured and... baby horse is!

Just a bit of hair missing, but they are separate again. They can talk through the bars but apparently not more than that!!!
		
Click to expand...

😱😱


----------



## Reacher (28 April 2022)

Norty Rigsby 😂 I do like an opinionated older gentleman (which is lucky as I own one!)


----------



## Red-1 (8 May 2022)

Rigs had a spa day today. Then he volunteered for a ride out. 

Such a shame he isn't ridden more often as he is sound as a pound and really enjoyed his outing. Not as much as the grass afterwards though.


----------



## Red-1 (15 May 2022)

Well, baby horse's saddle is having a fitting issue and I missed my weekend at camp. Soooooo...

Rigsby went on a box trip out to ride out with a friend! 

Just half an hour, perfect!

We had a little ride and practice load on Friday, being as he hasn't been anywhere since the visit to the care home in August, but I need not have worried, he was very excited to be dong something and simply loaded himself. 

Today, Rigs had HUGE fun! He was a total dude, gent, expert, fun-filled, super-hero!

I was smiling all the way just because of how much he was enjoying himself.


----------



## Red-1 (15 May 2022)

When he got home, he even gave Mr Red a little whinny, asking for special treats as he knew he had been so wonderful!


----------



## Alibear (16 May 2022)

Awesome, life gave you lemons and Rigsby made lemonade


----------



## Red-1 (16 May 2022)

Alibear said:



			Awesome, life gave you lemons and Rigsby made lemonade 

Click to expand...

He certainly did. Worth his weight in gold.

I love the oldies, dogs and horses.


----------



## Schollym (16 May 2022)

Red-1 said:



			After a torrid 2 years of stress (not horse related) I have sold the posh competition horse and bought my first cob!

Introducing Rigsby!

View attachment 55359
View attachment 55360
View attachment 55361


Fetched him yesterday - before anyone has a fit, I was NOT grazing him on the lawn, I was walking him to his field, where he wears a muzzle, he only had half an hour, and we are scalping it when we have bought diesel this morning. He was like a terrier in a maxi Shetland body on the way and made me feel like a hapless 10 year old as he grabbed a mouthful!!!

Rigsby is 15 years old, he was owned by wonderful, caring people who had to sell him due to personal issues. He has EMS and has just recovered from mild lami (which caught them by surprise and was caught extremely early) and is ready to start coming back into work.

Rigsby is admirably slim right now (his sticky out bits actually stick out!), and his owners have given me feeding instructions, which I will follow. But, I wondered what else I can do. He is on soaked hay, 8kg a day unless he has time at grass ( up to 3 hours with a muzzle) when the hay is reduced.  He has just a single handful of chop when he comes in, which I will continue as he comes to call because of it! Once he is back in work he will be able to eat a bit more bulk, which will please him greatly, I think.

Also, he has his legs clipped to keep scabs under control (which they are) but I would love to try to grow his feather. His old owners tried all sorts, including the mite injection, but his scabs are persistent. They are controlled by a good scratch every morning, so it may be that he needs to stay shaved.

I must confess, I don't feel like I own Rigsby, I feel like he now owns us!

My plans are to get him back to daily hacking, which is the only thing he has ever done so far. I am stressed and busy right now, and having a furry pal to walk the lanes is just the ticket. He has obviously been very well cared for, he is confident and friendly.
		
Click to expand...

Due to his age ( plenty of life to go, my mare is 21 and loves a gallop) it might be worth getting his hormone levels checked as  mild laminitis without any obvious triggers could be an indicator of cushings. My pony who had had previous bouts of laminitis and was kept on a strict diet would go pottery and had Cushings diagnosed. Was fine on pergolide although we had to syringe it in mixed with custard.


----------



## Red-1 (16 May 2022)

Schollym said:



			Due to his age ( plenty of life to go, my mare is 21 and loves a gallop) it might be worth getting his hormone levels checked as  mild laminitis without any obvious triggers could be an indicator of cushings. My pony who had had previous bouts of laminitis and was kept on a strict diet would go pottery and had Cushings diagnosed. Was fine on pergolide although we had to syringe it in mixed with custard.
		
Click to expand...

It is tested regularly, upthread ^^^.


----------



## Schollym (16 May 2022)

Red-1 said:



			After a torrid 2 years of stress (not horse related) I have sold the posh competition horse and bought my first cob!

Introducing Rigsby!

View attachment 55359
View attachment 55360
View attachment 55361


Fetched him yesterday - before anyone has a fit, I was NOT grazing him on the lawn, I was walking him to his field, where he wears a muzzle, he only had half an hour, and we are scalping it when we have bought diesel this morning. He was like a terrier in a maxi Shetland body on the way and made me feel like a hapless 10 year old as he grabbed a mouthful!!!

Rigsby is 15 years old, he was owned by wonderful, caring people who had to sell him due to personal issues. He has EMS and has just recovered from mild lami (which caught them by surprise and was caught extremely early) and is ready to start coming back into work.

Rigsby is admirably slim right now (his sticky out bits actually stick out!), and his owners have given me feeding instructions, which I will follow. But, I wondered what else I can do. He is on soaked hay, 8kg a day unless he has time at grass ( up to 3 hours with a muzzle) when the hay is reduced.  He has just a single handful of chop when he comes in, which I will continue as he comes to call because of it! Once he is back in work he will be able to eat a bit more bulk, which will please him greatly, I think.

Also, he has his legs clipped to keep scabs under control (which they are) but I would love to try to grow his feather. His old owners tried all sorts, including the mite injection, but his scabs are persistent. They are controlled by a good scratch every morning, so it may be that he needs to stay shaved.

I must confess, I don't feel like I own Rigsby, I feel like he now owns us!

My plans are to get him back to daily hacking, which is the only thing he has ever done so far. I am stressed and busy right now, and having a furry pal to walk the lanes is just the ticket. He has obviously been very well cared for, he is confident and friendly.
		
Click to expand...

Second comment sorry. Mallenders And salenders cream helps with the scabs. Google it!


----------



## Red-1 (16 May 2022)

Schollym said:



			Second comment sorry. Mallenders And salenders cream helps with the scabs. Google it!
		
Click to expand...

Already has it. Upthread ^^^, although I find Meddi Mud better. That said, geberally if we clip every single week, wash and thoroughly massage daily, it now doesn't need any lotions or potions at all.


----------



## Squeak (16 May 2022)

Rigsby looks like he's smiling in those photos.  Glad you both got to enjoy the weekend even if camp was unfortunately cancelled.


----------



## Charley657 (16 May 2022)

I love a Rigsby update.  You can tell from those photos he was loving his day out.


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (17 May 2022)

Rigs is looking super 👌


----------



## Red-1 (17 May 2022)

Squeak said:



			Rigsby looks like he's smiling in those photos.  Glad you both got to enjoy the weekend even if camp was unfortunately cancelled.
		
Click to expand...




Charley657 said:



			I love a Rigsby update.  You can tell from those photos he was loving his day out.
		
Click to expand...

He jumped onto his lorry and stood there like the Pope in the Popemobile. Like it was his place on his outing and he was ready to tackle the world. 

I think he may be going to have another outing soon, just to see him so proud again. There is a longer ride, that I said he couldn't do, but I think we may do it. I'm not worried about his feet, they are conditioned on the road planings of his patio, it was more about my weight on him. Nothing to stop me hopping off for some of the ride and walking alongside though.


----------



## Red-1 (17 May 2022)

SatansLittleHelper said:



			Rigs is looking super 👌
		
Click to expand...

Thank you. I hate having to have him quite as slim, but the vet insists. He is up to 6 hours at grass, muzzled, with 4 Horsehage Blue - High Fibre - haylage nets spread throughout the rest of the day. 

They say that 1 bale lasts the average horse 3-5 days, but Rigs has one in less than 2 days so, with grass as well, he certainly isn't under fed. He also has a sugar beet and chop meal at night, for his vitamins. 

Last year he suddenly dropped weight when his asthma flared, so I am watching out for that. Hopefully catch it earlier this year with some antihistamines.


----------



## scats (17 May 2022)

Red-1 said:



			Thank you. I hate having to have him quite as slim, but the vet insists. He is up to 6 hours at grass, muzzled, with 4 Horsehage Blue - High Fibre - haylage nets spread throughout the rest of the day.

They say that 1 bale lasts the average horse 3-5 days, but Rigs has one in less than 2 days so, with grass as well, he certainly isn't under fed. He also has a sugar beet and chop meal at night, for his vitamins.

Last year he suddenly dropped weight when his asthma flared, so I am watching out for that. Hopefully catch it earlier this year with some antihistamines.
		
Click to expand...

He looks super.  I’ve got Polly on a very strict diet and muzzled on a bare field, after losing control last year of her EMS. She’s now looking thinner than I’ve seen her in years- bum is going pointy, crest pretty much gone, dipping at flanks, ribs starting to be visible.  It’s taking all my strength not to relent and ditch the muzzle, but I’ve got to remind myself that she clearly feels the best she has in ages- her eyes are bright, no fat pads above them, she jogs everywhere and I’m fairly sure we are on the way to eradicating her EMS.
She’s due back in work this week after a month off so I may have to increase her hay slightly in the day if she drops much more, but that awful heavy feeling of dread I’ve had for the last couple of years has gone.


----------



## Red-1 (17 May 2022)

scats said:



			He looks super.  I’ve got Polly on a very strict diet and muzzled on a bare field, after losing control last year of her EMS. She’s now looking thinner than I’ve seen her in years- bum is going pointy, crest pretty much gone, dipping at flanks, ribs starting to be visible.  It’s taking all my strength not to relent and ditch the muzzle, but I’ve got to remind myself that she clearly feels the best she has in ages- her eyes are bright, no fat pads above them, she jogs everywhere and I’m fairly sure we are on the way to eradicating her EMS.
She’s due back in work this week after a month off so I may have to increase her hay slightly in the day if she drops much more, but that awful heavy feeling of dread I’ve had for the last couple of years has gone.
		
Click to expand...

It's a balancing act, for sure. 

After his colic, I decided to allow a little risk, as in he has to enjoy life even if that is a little less healthy, for a bit more grass, hence 6 hours now whereas last year it was 4.


----------



## Red-1 (28 May 2022)

I rode baby horse good and early this morning, so I could go open water swimming, but then found there had been a glitch in the booking so had some spare time. So... 

Rigs got to go for a ride again!

Picked up a bridle from someone locally who I had loaned it to, then the Postie stopped me and gave me a parcel.

Good old pack horse Rigs!


----------



## Red-1 (28 May 2022)

He even got some mask free grass time, after Mr Red scalped the field!


----------



## Bradsmum (29 May 2022)

He's looking great. I know it's a big commitment managing his diet and frequent feed times but how nice to have a pony who you can pick up and have a trip out and then he's also happy having his down time. He's having the best life and he sure does make you smile (most of the time!).


----------



## J&S (29 May 2022)

You both look great in the ridden picture.


----------



## Red-1 (29 May 2022)

Bradsmum said:



			He's looking great. I know it's a big commitment managing his diet and frequent feed times but how nice to have a pony who you can pick up and have a trip out and then he's also happy having his down time. He's having the best life and he sure does make you smile (most of the time!).
		
Click to expand...

He really does. I bought him when I was so stressed, I wasn't even fit to ride myself. We walked the lanes and got fit together. He was secretly glad when I got another though, as I was wanting to do more than he was.


----------



## Red-1 (29 May 2022)

J&S said:



			You both look great in the ridden picture.
		
Click to expand...

He was funny, totally ignored the village bunting, decided at the end of the road that he would rather do the short ride than the long one, greeted the postman like a long lost friend and strutted home like he owned the whole village! Was less impressed with his bath afterwards!


----------



## Red-1 (2 June 2022)

A bit of bunting training for baby horse, but Rigsby had a refresher training course as he has a friend coming to rode him next week. He was ACE! Then another friend rode him today too. Rigs is retired, but likes the fuss of being ridden still.


----------



## Red-1 (6 June 2022)

My friend came to rode today, Rigs was a gent. 

A posed photo on the road and then one I took from the CCTV, synchronised dismounting! Neither of us looks elegant, but the boys are dealing with us like gents 🤣

Rigs enjoyed a new person to transport round; he likes his little outings. We enjoyed the chat, first time we have met up since Covid!


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (6 June 2022)

Super Rigsby 😍


----------



## Red-1 (16 July 2022)

Rigs had a few rides out, then it was hot, so he retired again! 

I have adjusted his patio door to allow more airflow, he is sensible and goes into the stable when it is hot. He is also quite clever and usually pops out to poo round the corner. When I go muck out, all the poos tend to be together, sweet horse. 

I clipped his legs this morning, then washed him and plaited his mane for airflow. He had a few hours out this morning then is in. I am going to try him out overnight while the heat wave is on. I never like leaving them out unattended, especially with a grazing muzzle, but needs must in this heat. 

He has a heaves line back and has coughed a few times. He has been on special HHO oil with additives but no, that doesn't seem to be working. I have a tub of Ventipulmin standing by. May have to h=get him an inhaler this year though. 

A few photos of the main man this morning.


----------



## Miss_Millie (16 July 2022)

Rigsby = hair goals!


----------



## Red-1 (16 July 2022)

Miss_Millie said:



			Rigsby = hair goals!
		
Click to expand...

I don't do anything with it, only really brush it when he is ridden, or once a week, after spraying NAF tangle free stuff on it. I maybe wash it once a month or so. It is only plaited when it is very hot.


----------



## chaps89 (16 July 2022)

If he’s struggling with his breathing might it be worth looking at the ultimate muzzle for him? They have cut away breathing holes so are a bit nicer for them/better for the ones with breathing issues.
I’m sure he’ll enjoy his overnight turnout


----------



## Red-1 (17 July 2022)

Rigs survived his first night out. I gave him a big net at 6.30pm before he went out (muzzled) at 8.40pm, just so he wouldn't be hungry at his perceived coming in time.

He is now on his patio, free access to the stable. 

Baby horse was frowning this morning. Rigs' patio goes round the back of his stable and they spend time each night rubbing noses, usually. He soon forgot it, he was washed and out for 6.30am. I put BH on a new field for a few hours; his usual field is bare but he is a bit heavier than perfect so I have kept him on the bare one. He has a show this morning but it is very close to hack to, doing one jumping class and will be finished (and probably home) by 10am as the show has moved classes forwards.


----------



## teacups (17 July 2022)

I do like these updates. Great photos, too!

How did it go at the Show today?


----------



## Red-1 (17 July 2022)

teacups said:



			I do like these updates. Great photos, too!

How did it go at the Show today?
		
Click to expand...

Done and dusted for 10am. 

The baby horse is now 5 but is a real slow burner. I am happy with him though, as he is suitable for a more mature rider and he went clear. It's only a few weeks ago where he struggles to string even 5 fences together. It made his brain hurt!


----------



## Red-1 (25 July 2022)

Nooooo, Rigsby's asthma is back! He had a proper coughing fit today, having had a heaves line for a week or two. He has been on his anti-histamines and some oil concoction. 

I have started the Ventipulmin, but the vet says that won't keep working until it all stops again at the end of September. We are reluctant to use an inhaler as steroids will make him more susceptible to lami. 

I have ordered a baby spacer in case he needs the inhaler, the vet will assess in a couple of weeks. 

:-(


----------



## GoldenWillow (25 July 2022)

Sorry Rigby's struggling with his asthma. I know they are all individuals and can react differently but my mare who developed acute laminitis when on oral steroids, despite not being classed as at risk, was on inhaled steroids for the last 3 years of her life and had no further attacks of laminitis on them.

Eta, Ventipulmin had stopped working for her at this point.


----------



## Red-1 (25 July 2022)

GoldenWillow said:



			Sorry Rigby's struggling with his asthma. I know they are all individuals and can react differently but my mare who developed acute laminitis when on oral steroids, despite not being classed as at risk, was on inhaled steroids for the last 3 years of her life and had no further attacks of laminitis on them.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you, that makes me feel a bit better. I had a long conversation with the vet this afternoon and will have her out next week, after we have had a go at stabilising him on Ventipulmin. 

She is hesitant as he is a risk of lami, with previous attacks, previous high ems readings and being borderline cushings (next test due in autumn). Not that he won't have them, more that if we can control it otherwise, that would be better. 

However, I haver ordered a spacer to use with an inhaler to familiarise him with it. Just in case. 

Ironically, he hasn't had a cough all day since. That is how he is, it is a proper attack of asthma, with no coughing in-between attacks. 

I felt so sorry for him, I just fetched him in and allowed him a naughty pleasure. I led him half way across the lawn and then took the halter off, allowing him to squeal and run in for his tea. He loves that, goes to bed with a swagger! 

Rigs is a proper character.


----------



## GoldenWillow (25 July 2022)

Hopefully you can get him stabilised with the Ventipulmin and it will work well enough if it seems to be attacks rather than long term problems. I was very scared to use the inhalers especially as my mare's laminitis was oral steroid induced but there were no other options left for her.

My mare initially didn't like the puff of the inhaler so I coughed to mask it 🤣 it didn't take long for her to get used to it.

If he turns out to need long term inhaled steroids I've found a flexineb to be well worth the investment mainly because I physically struggle to administer the inhalers (I had a babyhaler) but it's also cheaper longterm and I find less time consuming.


----------



## CanteringCarrot (25 July 2022)

I use a Flexineb when my horse has a flare up (allergies/asthma). I use steroids from time to time and the laminitis risk is less with inhaled steroids. It was a concern for me due to the type of horse I have, but we've never had an issue. The Flexineb is easy to use and my horse seems rather relaxed when it's on.


----------



## chaps89 (25 July 2022)

Oh Rigsby, everything crossed you can find something that works. Love your description of how he came in!


----------



## scats (26 July 2022)

Sorry to hear Rigsby is struggling. Diva got laminitis triggered by a steroid inhaler.  I was told the risk was zero from an inhaled steroid, but she had EMS so was walking the proverbial tightrope anyway.


----------



## Annagain (26 July 2022)

I know it's tricky because he's muzzled but would a nose net help him? I seem to remember last year you thought it was linked to crops growing in the area? A nose net really helped a friend's horse with asthma due to a rape seed pollen allergy, prevention being better than cure. She started him early though, it might be too late once he already has symptoms.


----------



## Red-1 (26 July 2022)

Annagain said:



			I know it's tricky because he's muzzled but would a nose net help him? I seem to remember last year you thought it was linked to crops growing in the area? A nose net really helped a friend's horse with asthma due to a rape seed pollen allergy, prevention being better than cure. She started him early though, it might be too late once he already has symptoms.
		
Click to expand...

The vet suggested Vaseline in his nostrils as an alternative. I don't think a nose net would last the night even, he is a bit like a bull in a china shop. He has pulled 2 rings out of the wall, scratching on the haynet. I will see how the Vaseline goes. That starts tonight.


----------



## Red-1 (26 July 2022)

scats said:



			Sorry to hear Rigsby is struggling. Diva got laminitis triggered by a steroid inhaler.  I was told the risk was zero from an inhaled steroid, but she had EMS so was walking the proverbial tightrope anyway.
		
Click to expand...


I am sorry about Diva. 

It is confusing as one vet says the risk is minimal, the other says avoid an inhaler if I can. Rigs is a little fatter this year because he dropped weight so fast with his asthma last year, I have given him a small cushion (pardon the pun!). Don't get me wrong, he is still slim not fat, but not the skinny that the vet prefers. 

Interestingly, neither said the risk was zero.


----------



## CanteringCarrot (26 July 2022)

Yeah, I've never heard that the risk is zero. I've only heard that it is less. I also think it's a better method of delivery.

However, you can use the Flexineb for treatments that don't involve steroids. Some just use NaCl alongside whatever other oral meds they are giving. I've also used ectoin (bitop equi lung) mixed with NaCl and my horse responded really well to that. I think some form of nebulizer treatment is valuable and goes right to the airways.

I've also heard that a higer dose of MSM can help with allergies too.

It's hard when you can't just remove the source such as dusty bedding or hay.


----------



## Red-1 (26 July 2022)

I have seen a couple of used Flexinebs, not sure the difference between E2 and E3 though?


----------



## CanteringCarrot (26 July 2022)

Red-1 said:



			I have seen a couple of used Flexinebs, not sure the difference between E2 and E3 though?
		
Click to expand...

I'm not sure. I have the E2. It's 3 or so years old now. I don't know the difference. Parts for the E2 will be available until sometime in 2025 so their website says the upgrade kit isn't necessary at this time, and mine works fine, so I haven't looked into it.


----------



## GoldenWillow (26 July 2022)

Red-1 said:



			I have seen a couple of used Flexinebs, not sure the difference between E2 and E3 though?
		
Click to expand...

I think but I'm not sure the difference is in the controller with the E3 being the newer version which has 3 delivery speeds.

You can also nebulise Balsamic air which some people have had good results with.

Eta, my first controller only had on/off nebulising speed, new one has three speeds.


----------



## Red-1 (28 July 2022)

2 days on from the phone call with the vet...

Rigs has been on his Ventipulmin, one scoop morning, 2 scoops night. He has (to his indignation and with much squealing) had Vaseline smeared in his nostrils. I decided a nose net would be quickly trashed by gave him BH's fly mask, with a long nose, as a compromise. He is also now on 15 anti histamine morning and the same at night. For good measure, he is having drops of the essential oils splashed in his tea. 

And...

Only one solitary cough today!

He does look a moose though!


----------



## Bluewaves (28 July 2022)

I would love a video of the nostril vaseline application please - with the sound effects!


----------



## cauda equina (28 July 2022)

I have an ancient AeroMask ftgh if it might be of any use to you


----------



## Red-1 (28 July 2022)

cauda equina said:



			I have an ancient AeroMask ftgh if it might be of any use to you
		
Click to expand...

I am interested. What is an aero mask?


----------



## cauda equina (28 July 2022)

Basically it was the forerunner of the Flexineb, a plastic thing that fits over the horse's face and you squirt inhalers in


----------



## Red-1 (28 July 2022)

cauda equina said:



			Basically it was the forerunner of the Flexineb, a plastic thing that fits over the horse's face and you squirt inhalers in
		
Click to expand...

Perfect! Thank you so much! I have bought a baby spacer, thinking it would be oh so easy, then with the advent of displeasure at Vaseline, I have been wondering how that would go. Shell I PM you with an address and so I can pay you postage?


----------



## cauda equina (28 July 2022)

Yes please do, or would you like to see a pic first?


----------



## Red-1 (28 July 2022)

cauda equina said:



			Yes please do, or would you like to see a pic first?
		
Click to expand...

I have sent a PM. I reckon a mask would be better than a baby spacer! He can be quite opinionated, Rigsby!


----------



## Red-1 (28 July 2022)

cauda equina said:



			Yes please do, or would you like to see a pic first?
		
Click to expand...

I am sitting here, very touched that someone would help Riggers. 

It is such a worry when they are not in top form.

Thank you again.


----------



## cauda equina (28 July 2022)

I can't find the wretched thing now!
It turned up last week when I was clearing out a shed, and now it's disappeared again
When it reappears I'll send you a pic


----------



## Red-1 (29 July 2022)

cauda equina said:



			I can't find the wretched thing now!
It turned up last week when I was clearing out a shed, and now it's disappeared again
When it reappears I'll send you a pic
		
Click to expand...

No worries if it doesn't reappear. I know how infuriating it is when stuff is misplaced! It is very kind of you to think of us.


----------



## cauda equina (29 July 2022)

Found it!
Will post it today


----------



## Red-1 (29 July 2022)

cauda equina said:



			Found it!
Will post it today
		
Click to expand...

I pressed like, but really I LOVE!

After just one cough all day yesterday, he just did a burst of them this morning!

The vet wants to leave it a week to see if the Ventipulmin calms it down. My gut feeling is that he will need the inhaler.


----------



## Pippity (29 July 2022)

Red-1 said:



			I am sitting here, very touched that someone would help Riggers.
		
Click to expand...

I feel safe in saying that Riggers is a forum fave at this point!


----------



## Red-1 (30 July 2022)

cauda equina said:



			Found it!
Will post it today
		
Click to expand...

It has arrived! Thank you soooo much, it looks like a proper bit of kit! I had already bought a baby spacer and I think duct tape will attach that well enough. 

I will see if it fits onto his (admittedly huge) snout this afternoon.

You are so kind.


----------



## Red-1 (30 July 2022)

It was a tight fit, but I guess that is the idea! He is used to a grazing muzzle so he took it. He was a little surprised to find it not as easy to breathe in, but was OK. Good boy! 

Just had a practice without anything attached today.


----------



## cauda equina (30 July 2022)

Oh fab, what a good boy!


----------



## Red-1 (30 July 2022)

cauda equina said:



			Oh fab, what a good boy!
		
Click to expand...

Thank you again. I will duct tape the spacer on and and then we are good to go!


----------



## Red-1 (7 August 2022)

I was away with H at camp this week, so Mr Red was left in charge of Rigsby. He was a little perturbed as, when he agreed to take a week off for Rigsby care, it was before asthma. He really doesn't want Rigs to fall ill while I'm away!

Rigs is kind of high maintenance, and I had a raft of instructions for nose Vaseline, masks, Ventipulmin, leg care, foot care, fly prevention etc. as well as feed/forage/turnout.

Mr Red was a champ and Rigs is in top order. Down to 1 scoop Ventipulmin morning and one night, cough reasonably controlled, leg mallenders controlled, good condition in weight, had his turnout... all immaculate! I am so lucky!

So is Rigs!

Rigs didn't miss H one little bit, they are quite independent.

Today Rigs had his weekly leg clip and wash, along with a full bath. I did the thick part of his mane in a running plait.

Beautiful horse!




The vet is coming on Tuesday to prescribe more Ventipulmin and an inhaler spray for the Aero Mask, just so we are ready if it kicks off again. His asthma comes on fast and is quite scary.

Meanwhile, H had a great time at camp. He is growing up. I will add a couple of photos...











I am so lucky, two beautiful boys!


----------



## SashaBabe (7 August 2022)

Fantastic photos.


----------



## Bradsmum (8 August 2022)

And they are lucky to have you and Mr Red too.  Great pics, baby horse looks good and looks like you both had fun.


----------



## Muddy unicorn (8 August 2022)

If Rigs is still having flare ups it would be worth looking into the flexineb.  We use ours with saline solution as a maintenance treatment and so far (touch wood) he’s not needed steroids since a flare up in November.  We were very anxious about using steroids as he is the definition of a good doer, but ventipulmin made no difference and our specialist respiratory vet said antihistamines would be pointless as horses metabolise them differently to humans so we didn’t have much choice when he first developed asthma two years ago.  However, he’s been fine when he’s been on them and we’ve been able to wean him off them quickly so minimising the amount of time they’re in his system.  The flexineb was hideously expensive but it’s very easy to use, horse is fine with it on and his breathing is now completely normal most of the time.


----------



## Red-1 (15 August 2022)

Rigs has been on his inhaler a good few days now, is coping with the mask well, and has... stopped coughing - Yay!

He has an improvement to his patio: the road planings were fine for his feet (amazingly) but I hate it when bedding and haylage messes them up. We have a blower that we use once a week but, in winter, it wasn't always dry enough to be effective.

So, I bought some stable mats and he has a sweepable area!




The weather has finally cooled off this afternoon, so I have made arrangements for Rigsby to visit the local care home for a PAT on Wednesday, weather permitting. If it rains heavily, it will be out as he parades on the back lawn and I don't want to wreck it. If it is too hot, it is also out as he is an old man and won't be travelling.

Fingers crossed for perfect weather!

The residents loved it last time and Rigs was proud as punch!

Whilst it has been scorchio, he has been out at night, muzzled. I have worried about that though as the grass is stressed and he was longer on it. With the cooler weather, he is reverting to two shorter sessions.


----------



## Red-1 (15 August 2022)

Gratuitous Rigsby photo!


----------



## Red-1 (17 August 2022)

Rigs was washed and brushed up this morning. He saw the lorry ramp down and jumped aboard because...
... today was the day for him to visit the local care home!
I impressed myself with reverse parking into a tight spot! Rigs was fab.
There were many photos taken but these had informed consent for use on the Internet!


----------



## chaps89 (17 August 2022)

Fantastic.
I hope if I’m old and doddery in a care home that someone brings a Rigsby-a-like around for me to pet. I imagine you made those residents day


----------



## GoldenWillow (17 August 2022)

I love, love, love this ❤ it makes me feel emotional  and like chaps89 I hope if I'm ever in a home there would be a Rigsby visiting.


----------



## Red-1 (17 August 2022)

It was the same as last year, most of the residents I didn't recognise but one used to own 4 horses over her years, one had a mother who ran a riding school so he grew up with them, another man used to work with them and another lady used to compete at SJ.

Last year there was also an ex-farrier and a lady who used to ride point to point.

I agree, when I am that age I hope someone brings a Rigs for me to see.


----------



## Bluewaves (17 August 2022)

Looks like Rigsby really enjoys being the centre of attention. What a class act 🌟


----------



## Lexi_ (17 August 2022)

I think Rigsby is such a joyful presence in this world. He seems to make everyone smile!


----------



## SashaBabe (17 August 2022)

What a fantastic thing to do.  I'm sure the residents loved it.  Well done Rigsby (and you, of course).


----------



## DizzyDoughnut (17 August 2022)

Rigsby is such a star, he makes so many people happy! His old owners must be so pleased that he's having such an amazing time with you and touching so many peoples lives.


----------



## Red-1 (25 August 2022)

The care home has put a 'public' FB post on about Rigs' visit. Some fabulous photos of Riggers being kind and thoughtful. My heart bursts for him. 

https://www.facebook.com/Snaithhall...879pny8bR8MwdW3LKD1WthE7bjVRMq4UHLNn2ZbyUDmsl


----------



## Red-1 (25 August 2022)

Meanwhile, his younger brother has been having fun at a beach camp
	






!

Rigs neither seems to notice or care when BH goes on his holidays. The big news is that Mr Red has announced that he LIKES Rigsby. All that male bonding time is paying off 🤣

I was at a low point in confidence when I got Rigsby. I appreciate that he picked me up and gave me the confidence to strike out and buy a 4yo, unseen from Ireland and then bring him on. Magical!

Photos bought and courtesy of Victoria Adams Photography.


----------



## Errin Paddywack (25 August 2022)

Fabulous update for both.  I do envy you the beach ride.


----------



## SEL (25 August 2022)

Stunning photos!


----------



## ElleSkywalker (25 August 2022)

I KNEW Mr Red secretly liked Saint Riggers 😁


----------



## Red-1 (25 August 2022)

ElleSkywalker said:



			I KNEW Mr Red secretly liked Saint Riggers 😁
		
Click to expand...

I think Mr Red has surprised himself!


----------



## Red-1 (25 August 2022)

Errin Paddywack said:



			Fabulous update for both.  I do envy you the beach ride.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you. What I like is that they are 2 very different horses, doing their very best at what they can do. Both feeling entertained and proud.


----------



## Red-1 (6 September 2022)

H went to yet another camp, this time we met up with ycbm and Ludo for a fantastic time on the farm ride. Meanwhile, Rigsby has been just fine!

Today is the first day of a new school term, a fab, grounding, way to start, tending to the boys. 




Rigs' breathing seems under control with the inhaler. Good times!


----------



## Red-1 (24 September 2022)

After watching 24 year old Emma at the funeral, I really think we can appreciate the oldies. I was also astonished how alike Emma and Rigsby look.

Rigs has his asthma under control. It only takes a few puffs with the inhaler morning and night. He takes the inhaler no problem. So… I decided today to saddle up and ride! We just did the short block, just 1 mile on the flat, but it does set off down the main village street. Rigs hasn’t been worked at all for 3 months, but he looked pleased when the saddle came out and stood perfectly at the block.

We had only just strode out onto the main road before being overtaken by a horsebox, then some cars, then 2 motorbikes. He perked up at the bikes, but never broke pace, just lifted his knees a little higher. We met a man with a hedge trimmer, cyclists, dog walkers, 3 cars on the single track road where we have to squeeze through. Rigs also managed to sidle over to our parcel box for me to empty it and proudly carried the parcel home with me.
Super champ.

You know, I really think I would have trusted Rigs to do Emma’s job with Her Late Majesty, The Queen.

Once home, he stood like a rock for leg clipping and washing and is now back at grass, telling H all about his adventures. I guess we just need a compliment of marmalade sandwiches to complete the picture!


----------



## View (24 September 2022)

Rigs is my sort of horse 

As I get older, I realise just how wonderful horses with this temperament are.  May you have many more happy years together.


----------



## scats (24 September 2022)

I love Rigsby xx


----------



## Red-1 (9 October 2022)

Rigs has been simply hanging out since I last posted. He has an upgrade to his accommodation though, he now has 'double glazing' fitted in his in/out door so, if it is a bad winter, it is a little more insulated in the stable yet he can still get in and out at will. If it gets really cold, I have spare strips to fill the gaps. I'm sure he will still go through like a bull in a china shop. 




Both stables have a front and back door but Rigsby's is in line with the prevailing wind and the double layer of strips seems to have cut the breeze through the stable down. Rigs never seemed to care, mind you, he just used to stand round the corner!

Rigs is more an outdoor horse anyway, and prefers no rug. That said, he does like to go to bed during the night for a slumber on his mattress. 

This week, he had the vet for teeth, but they were so good the vet decided not to do them! The vet is an actual qualified dentist as well as being a vet, I choose him as, in addition to being an expert with teeth, he doesn't ever (or at least usually) need to sedate. It costs a bit more for him, but he has a great manner where he actually gets to know the horse first and gets into their space in a smooth manner, not upfront or brusque. 

Rigs had a worm count, already returned a zero, yay. He is waiting for his cushings test but is not really showing symptoms. The vet says he is in just the right condition for his health, but has agreed that, as the grass dies back and he starts with all-weather turnout, he can put a little on for winter. But not much more! 




Today, he went on another ride, the first one since 24th September. Again, he was keen to be saddled and go, then marched down the main road, meeting 4 motorbikes, 2 horseboxes and various cars/vans. The only issue we had was when passing the local show centre, where he rather fancied a visit (he has competed at dressage and clear round X pole jumping, as well as some arena hires). 




He is only doing a mile in total, as he is (obviously) not at all fit. I think we will do the little ride more often as he really enjoys it. 

That's it, Rigsby's life to date!


----------



## SaddlePsych'D (9 October 2022)

Aww so great to hear he enjoyed his march out! His mane looks fabulous too


----------



## Fraggle2 (10 October 2022)

Love a Rigsby update. He's such a dude 🙂


----------



## Red-1 (22 October 2022)

Rigs has gone round the block (1 mile) four times in 8 days. He is rocking it!





He has been fine with no inhaler this week until, today, he tried a little trot when something made him spook. I'm talking a few jog strides and a head up snort. He was fine, but coughed a few times after, so I puffed a couple more puffs of inhaler into him. Won't be long until he is done with it though. 

Last week, with the turn in the weather, Rigs decided he would rather stay on his inside/outside stable/patio arrangement. Rigs is that old and wise, I don't argue (read for that - Rigs does pretty much what Rigs wants!), but that is why he has come back into a little ridden work, as the patio alone isn't really enough movement. 

His bloods came back healthy again last week. So, with normal bloods and a reduction in grass, he is now on a little hay to eke out the rather expensive haylage, being as he is apparently processing sugars well. 

Once the inhaler is finished in the next 10 days or so, he will be back to a totally drug free, 'normal' horse. As normal as a Rigsby can be anyway!


----------



## Red-1 (3 November 2022)

Rigsby says it is colder now and he likes to be under the covers at night. Hence, in the morning, he looks like a coconut macaroon!





After a few more days with just 2 puffs a day, he is inhaler free again. He seems fine, even when ridden. Hopefully that is him done with coughing/inhalers until August next year!


----------



## Red-1 (13 November 2022)

Same old, same old. Still fine on no inhaler, yay, we are through that for another year. He got a little weighty, so has had to slim down a little, probably because he is no longer interested in going out. I have therefore had to up the exercise; he has mostly been ridden, on average, every other day. 

He started to object to saddling; I have swapped the saddle and he is now happier. He is now using BH's dressage saddle, which comes with the fancy Wow girth, so I'm not sure if it is the girth or saddle that is pleasing him. 

Each autumn, he gets sores in the creases in his elbows when he is too hot, even when not ridden, so he has been given his 'secret clip' that is tummy, chest and a strip up his gullet. You can't see it from the side, hence secret. Not pretty, but practical, and at least that has sorted his sweat rash. He seems to grow his long coat before the cold arrives. 

Last night he was funny, he decided that he would rather have his hay in the stable than on his patio. It was not forecast rain, so I ignored him (preferring him to loaf outside than inside - not least as the poo is easier to pick up from the patio that his luxurious bed); he squealed his displeasure that King Rigsby's wishes were not being respected. He was right, it has rained. I should have bowed to his superior knowledge. 

I did a bit of an own goal yesterday, or possibly not...

To keep his scabby legs controlled, I clip his legs every week, and wash. I can often then do the whole week without any products, or maybe just some product on Thursday ready for a clip on Saturday. We bought him some Liveryman Harmony clippers and the first blades did him for a year. I sent them for sharpening but, even after two goes, they were rubbish, so I bought some new blades, which have done another year of weekly clipping. 

But, another year has passed and that set have gone blunt. I tried the re-sharpened blades and no, resharpening does not seem to have helped (again). So, I cracked open another new set as I decided that one set a year of new is do-able. Sadly, I seem to have picked up fine ones 😂 so Rigsby is clipped right down to bare skin 🤣. His legs look like TB legs or plucked chicken legs 😂🤣.

Ooops, I thought, but then, there is certainly nowhere for mites to hide now so who knows, it could be for the best! I have not been able to blend in where the clipping meets winter-fur though, so he is not quite as smart as before.


----------



## Red-1 (13 November 2022)

Just because posts are no good without photos, his skinned chicken legs this morning. It was before mucking out, so everything is pre-sweeping and grooming, messy, but you get the idea!


----------



## ycbm (13 November 2022)

Red-1 said:



View attachment 102569


Just because posts are no good without photos, his skinned chicken legs this morning. It was before mucking out, so everything is pre-sweeping and grooming, messy, but you get the idea!
		
Click to expand...

🙈


----------



## Red-1 (13 November 2022)

ycbm said:



			🙈
		
Click to expand...

I know, I know, but hairy cob legs V fine blades proved impossible to blend.

Of course, the worst of it is that we will have this effect now for a year, until these blades run out and I replace with coarse ones😂


----------



## Red-1 (13 November 2022)

Sory, Rigsby spam today...




He was on top form on his ride today. Yesterday he offered trot, today he offered trot them popped into canter. It was a shame to burst his bubble and inform him that no, canter on the road is not required. He has had a foot trim this evening and is back on his freshly rolled patio. 

Luxury for the boy!


----------



## Red-1 (16 November 2022)

Rigs has developed a personal problem 😳. He is looking fabulous, he is energetic, his coat is great, feet are great, he is enjoying his indoor/outdoor arrangement and mostly stays outdoors, even when it is damp. He does come inside if it rains properly or is strong wind, but in this horrid damp weather is quite happy outside, pottering.

I was prepping him for a ride out today when I noticed he has a certain odour. Musty. Like an old rug that has been washed and then not dried quickly enough.

I have parted his hair and his skin is perfect. Nothing to see, just a funky, musty smell. Like damp Labrador!

I am not used to this! My horses tend to be in and rugged, clipped too. I usually keep them immaculately clean. Rigs has a full coat, is out most of the time, is only brushed with a flick as I don't want to strip his grease. 

Cob culture is still kind of new to me.

What do I do about the musty odour?


----------



## chaps89 (16 November 2022)

I had that - noticed it for the first time when I took a rug off that had been put on when he was wet, that rug stank to high heaven like wet dog. Pony himself seemed to smell fine. 
I posted about it at the time and a few people mentioned cushings - he didn’t have any other symptoms but was tested maybe a year later and now has half a prascend tablet a day.


----------



## Red-1 (16 November 2022)

chaps89 said:



			I had that - noticed it for the first time when I took a rug off that had been put on when he was wet, that rug stank to high heaven like wet dog. Pony himself seemed to smell fine.
I posted about it at the time and a few people mentioned cushings - he didn’t have any other symptoms but was tested maybe a year later and now has half a prascend tablet a day.
		
Click to expand...

He just had a cushings test (about a month ago) and was very low. Vet was very happy. He is well in every other way. I think it is about him being damp for days, not really drying off at all.


----------



## ycbm (16 November 2022)

Red-1 said:



			Rigs has developed a personal problem 😳. He is looking fabulous, he is energetic, his coat is great, feet are great, he is enjoying his indoor/outdoor arrangement and mostly stays outdoors, even when it is damp. He does come inside if it rains properly or is strong wind, but in this horrid damp weather is quite happy outside, pottering.

I was prepping him for a ride out today when I noticed he has a certain odour. Musty. Like an old rug that has been washed and then not dried quickly enough.

I have parted his hair and his skin is perfect. Nothing to see, just a funky, musty smell. Like damp Labrador!

I am not used to this! My horses tend to be in and rugged, clipped too. I usually keep them immaculately clean. Rigs has a full coat, is out most of the time, is only brushed with a flick as I don't want to strip his grease.

Cob culture is still kind of new to me.

What do I do about the musty odour?
		
Click to expand...


What's wrong with musty labradors!?!   You are just biased 😁
.


----------



## chaps89 (16 November 2022)

Red-1 said:



			He just had a cushings test (about a month ago) and was very low. Vet was very happy. He is well in every other way. I think it is about him being damp for days, not really drying off at all.
		
Click to expand...

Well that’s preferable to cushings I suppose  It’s tricky at this time of year isn’t it when it’s determined to rain all the time.


----------



## DizzyDoughnut (16 November 2022)

Aww I love Rigsby photos!

My old welsh pony sometimes smells like he's been rolling in dead animals it seems to happen after it's rained. He never used to smell bad its only happened since he's been on prascend. It does go when he's dried out, but I use avon mango kids hair detangle spray to disguise it a bit but to be honest it doesn't really work.


----------



## Red-1 (16 November 2022)

Rigs isn't on any medication now. He needed an inhaler for a couple of months at the height of summer, but is now breathing pure and strong. 

Today we had our first bit of sustained trotting. He has been ridden every other day for a while and has done a few bits of trot, but today we stayed in it for maybe 1/4 of a mile. He is firing on all cylinders, wasn't sweaty or anything after (has a very small clip - belly, chest and a strip up the gullet). His coat and feet are fabulous. 

This is the first year I haven't put even a rain sheet on in the wet. He has been damp for days, not really dried through. He was even damp when I clapped the saddle on today to ride. Yesterday he was drenched for most of the day. 

He seems on top form other than a slight musty whiff. His cushings test was only last month.


----------



## Annagain (17 November 2022)

Red-1 said:



			Rigs has developed a personal problem 😳. He is looking fabulous, he is energetic, his coat is great, feet are great, he is enjoying his indoor/outdoor arrangement and mostly stays outdoors, even when it is damp. He does come inside if it rains properly or is strong wind, but in this horrid damp weather is quite happy outside, pottering.

I was prepping him for a ride out today when I noticed he has a certain odour. Musty. Like an old rug that has been washed and then not dried quickly enough.

I have parted his hair and his skin is perfect. Nothing to see, just a funky, musty smell. Like damp Labrador!

I am not used to this! My horses tend to be in and rugged, clipped too. I usually keep them immaculately clean. Rigs has a full coat, is out most of the time, is only brushed with a flick as I don't want to strip his grease.

Cob culture is still kind of new to me.

What do I do about the musty odour?
		
Click to expand...

Archie has developed exactly the same problem! Although he smells more like something has died rather than musty. I can also only smell it when he's in- outside, where there's a bit more air around him it goes (but the stable doesn't smell if he's not in there). He's retired, naked and is filthy so I assumed he'd either rolled in something or had a bit of rain scald. I've been over every inch of him and can't find anything untoward. I've had as good a look as I can in his mouth as he's also been eating very slowly (although has sped up in the last week) but can't see anything in there (dentist is booked). I've also had a good sniff in there and it doesn't smell (nor would it go away when he's dry if it was his mouth). The cushings thing Chaps mentioned is interesting as I was only saying on the oldies thread the other day that he has no symptoms of it at all but I did wonder whether I should just test anyway as he's 28.


----------



## Red-1 (20 November 2022)

Rigs is again on top form. We have continued with the riding and trotting, he is loving it.

Today, after a good long trot, then checking out my cycle to work route, which was flooded (so no cycling to work tomorrow) he was in spectacular form. He was jogging and prancing. Not for long, obviously, but he was like a Frisian stallion.

More Moustache photos too.

Oh, and I'm not so sure that the musty smell isn't the halter!








I actually feel a little guilty owning him, as he could be someone's dream horse. Here, he is a bit of a spare, wheeled out when I have time.

He doesn't seem to mind though. TBF, had Rigs wanted to do more, I would probably not have bought BH.


----------



## teapot (20 November 2022)

That tash is spectacular!


----------



## Laurac13 (20 November 2022)

Love his Tash 🥰


----------



## Red-1 (20 November 2022)

I feel that I may need to buy him some 'tash wax!

Or, at least comb it 🤣


----------



## Fraggle2 (20 November 2022)

Love reading about your rigs adventures.


----------



## Red-1 (20 November 2022)

Oooh, I *think* I have made it so I can share a video of Rigs!

Just little clips from this year, and the water splash from today. 

https://www.tiktok.com/@rigsby2/video/7168153876414074118?is_copy_url=1&is_from_webapp=v1&lang=en


----------



## Lamehorses (20 November 2022)

Red-1 said:



			Rigs is again on top form. We have continued with the riding and trotting, he is loving it.

Today, after a good ;omg trot, then checking out my cycle to work route, which was flooded (so no cycling to work tomorrow) he was in spectacular form. He was jogging and prancing. Not for long, obviously, but he was like a Frisian stallion.

More Moustache photos too.

Oh, and I'm not so sure that the musty smell isn't the halter!

View attachment 102939
View attachment 102940
View attachment 102941
View attachment 102942
View attachment 102943


I actually feel a little guilty owning him, as he could be someone's dream horse. Here, he is a bit of a spare, wheeled out when I have time.

He doesn't seem to mind though. TBF, had Rigs wanted to do more, I would probably not have bought BH.
		
Click to expand...

I've got a 'spare' cob too, hes too cute to go anywhere. 
Embrace it, mine has helped several people when they have  needed confidence restoring.  I've also always got a spare for a friend of any ability to ride.


----------



## Red-1 (20 November 2022)

Lamehorses said:



			I've got a 'spare' cob too, hes too cute to go anywhere.
Embrace it, mine has helped several people when they have  needed confidence restoring.  I've also always got a spare for a friend of any ability to ride.
		
Click to expand...

He has featured a fair few riders, that is true. I think the age range riding him is over 60 years, youngest to oldest - under 10 to over 70!


----------



## McFluff (20 November 2022)

I don’t think you should ever feel guilty. You and Rigs found each other at the right time, he gave you what you needed and and you are able to give him what he needs now. Sounds perfect. And you share him (and his moustache!) with all of us.


----------



## SaddlePsych'D (20 November 2022)

He looks so fabulous! Great to hear he was in such a good mood on his ride out 

Nothing to feel guilty about, he deserves a good home and he certainly has that with you.


----------



## stangs (20 November 2022)

How often/how much do you ride him? As a fellow veteran-cob-with-issues owner, what you've achieved with Rigsby is very motivational for me.


----------



## Red-1 (20 November 2022)

stangs said:



			How often/how much do you ride him? As a fellow veteran-cob-with-issues owner, what you've achieved with Rigsby is very motivational for me.
		
Click to expand...

He had a couple of months off altogether August and September while he sorted his asthma out. Other than that, in summer he was wheeled out whenever I fancied it or when friends wanted to ride, as he also had field turnout. Now he is restricted to a smaller all weather turnout, he is ridden every other day, but only for 1/2 hour up to about 50 minutes, mainly in walk.

He could do more, but I have no real ambitions for him. Riding him is just to stretch his legs and mind and because it is fun due to his huge personality.

He did one intro dressage in 2021 but didn't really enjoy it, despite winning, so I didn't require him to do it again. We also did a clear round jumping show, again he did it for me but wasn't really enjoying it, so he hasn't been required to do it again. The funny thing is though, every time we ride past the show ground and something is on, he tries to turn down there. He seems to like the social aspect but not the hard work that goes with it. In 2021 he also did some low level riding club clinics. He enjoyed the resting in the middle aspect of that, and watching everyone jump. He could be persuaded to do some jumping himself, but again, I think it was the social he really liked.

he enjoys his strolls round the village, with whoever is featuring in the saddle on that particular day.

I'm not sure what you think we've achieved? Mainly Rigs does what he wants!


----------



## Red-1 (21 November 2022)

Crikey, I had a play with TicToc yesterday, first time, did a Rigs video, then a BH video. Nothing special, just cobbled a few vids that were still on my phone. No one watches anything I put on Youtube, it seems TicToc is different? 

Mostly views of BH, so not from here. How do people find it? How does it work? Should I have listed as 'private' but then, would I be able to share with anyone? Wouldn't that mean no one but me could see it? 

I feel very old and confused! I don't think people know who I am on there? Or do they?


----------



## Red-1 (5 December 2022)

Having bought an impossibly posh and expensive saddle pad for BH, I discover Rigs loves it. It is worth more than he is!

He is full of running, happy and active. No coughing either.

Had a little play, trotting here, there and everywhere. he is just so jolly.

https://vm.tiktok.com/ZMFVpv8uL/


----------



## cauda equina (5 December 2022)

Good old boy!
He's looking very Friesian


----------



## Red-1 (5 December 2022)

cauda equina said:



			Good old boy!
He's looking very Friesian
		
Click to expand...

He is supposed to be part Friesian, although his passport says cob X cob. That said, his passport also said he was a rig, which I have disproved by blood test!

I never usually trot on the roads but, TBH, there is a kid who trots her pony everywhere, not a care in the world. I was jealous, but then thought, why not? He is barefoot so concussion will be better absorbed. He only goes for short rides a few days a week. 

Rigs is up for it. In fact, when we started trot work, it was slipping into canter and he had to be reined in!

Lovely when an old boy enjoys life. It was this time last year that we nearly lost him through colic. Cost more than his purchase price to the vets and a week off work to bring him round. Priceless.


----------



## Red-1 (5 December 2022)

BTW, what on earth is TicToc all about? A teacher at school encouraged me to try it as it is an easy vid editing app, but somehow, in less than 12 hours, 80-odd people 'heart' a silly video of Rigs trotting about. 

I mean, it isn't really interesting to anyone who doesn't know him, surely? 

Do people spend all day watching random videos? 

Youtube never had so many views.


----------



## stangs (5 December 2022)

Red-1 said:



			BTW, what on earth is TicToc all about? A teacher at school encouraged me to try it as it is an easy vid editing app, but somehow, in less than 12 hours, 80-odd people 'heart' a silly video of Rigs trotting about.

I mean, it isn't really interesting to anyone who doesn't know him, surely?

Do people spend all day watching random videos?

Youtube never had so many views.
		
Click to expand...

The TikTok algorithm means people (whom are identified as being interested in horse content, for example) are more likely to stumble on a video of yours by chance, when scrolling through the For You page.

To my limited knowledge - as someone who avoids TikTok with a passion - there's no setting that would allow you to share a video with people outside of TikTok without making the video fully public, nothing like YouTube's 'unlisted' feature.


----------



## Red-1 (12 December 2022)

Rode for the first time in days: it was the first time in ages that the roads had defrosted eno0ugh to go out. He was ace, jolly little trot through the village.

I caved last night. Rigsby wasn't actually cold, but we were all wrapped up (Mr Red and I, the dogs and BH) and it felt mean not giving the old man a rug. It is a 50g, so not thick, and the fog was damp. It will have been -4 degrees, so he will have been snug. In my defence, he does have a belly/neck clip.


----------



## Bradsmum (12 December 2022)

I've just caught up with Rig's story.  Did the musty smell turn out to be coming from the halter, poor Rigs if that was the culprit . And, as for feeling guilty owning him, wow he was so lucky that he came to you.  He really is living the best life.  Sadly not on Tiktok so not seen the vids but love that he is up for his little jaunts.  Long may it continue.


----------



## Red-1 (12 December 2022)

Bradsmum said:



			I've just caught up with Rig's story.  Did the musty smell turn out to be coming from the halter, poor Rigs if that was the culprit . And, as for feeling guilty owning him, wow he was so lucky that he came to you.  He really is living the best life.  Sadly not on Tiktok so not seen the vids but love that he is up for his little jaunts.  Long may it continue.
		
Click to expand...

I think it was the headcollar! It is kept hanging outside the stable and the dampness was bringing out essence of Rigs and mould. I might have been him but, either way, the smell has gone now it is cold but drier!

 I've just pulled his rug for the day (as it will be 6 degrees warmer while I'm at work) but was glad he had one as even his stable water froze overnight. It is all warm now with the aid of 2 kettles. I did check he'd managed to drink, nope, we don't want colic again


----------



## Bradsmum (12 December 2022)

Glad all's well. I've been out with flasks over the weekend to try to keep the water free. I've also added some to their feeds especially the old girl's because all her feeds are soaked to a mash due to dental issues because of her age.  Bet Rigs was pleased he had his rug on. It's a hard one to know whether it makes us feel better or them.


----------



## Red-1 (18 December 2022)

Rigs had some time off since Monday with the freezing weather. He has been rugged at night with a 50g New Zealand, naked in the day. Full access to indoor/outdoor areas but some nights both have frozen, although the inside ones just a thin crust. He's managed to punch holes in the outside one most of the time, that is his favourite drinking spot. I have been using 5 kettles to keep it all going.




I have kept clipping his legs every week, looks a bit silly with the fine blades but it has been a godsend as I haven't been able to wash his legs. With naked skin, his mallenders has stayed under control.

I have found it odious to not sweep his mats but have avoided it as I want them grippy when they freeze. Rigs is sensible though, just meanders about.

However... he has turned into a turbo-cob to ride! Yesterday we went out and he arched his neck and sat on his rump and did the poshest trot around the village. Today it had rained late last night and then frozen, so he walked. He even walked when we passed horses galloping in high excitement in their field, good boy. It was a verrrry posh walk, but it was a walk!




On the way home, the side roads were bad enough that I walked him on the verge. That went well until eeeeeeeeeee and 2 strides of canter out of nowhere. Happily, he is in a little kimblewick so I could correct that as soon as it started!

It is too icy for BH to go out, although he managed a walk round the block yesterday before it froze. BH showed his displeasure at being left behind by serenading us as we returned, with a buck and fart. Rigs looked very pleased with himself again!


----------



## Red-1 (Today at 21:11)

I will just leave this right here!


----------



## SaddlePsych'D (Today at 21:15)

Hello there handsome!

Is that... blue sky behind him?!


----------

